
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (January 2018) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE. If it isn&#x27;t a household name,
please explain what your company does.<p>Submitters: please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. One post per company please.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested in the
job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>You can also use kristopolous&#x27; console script to search the thread:
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519</a>.<p>Note for this month: please don&#x27;t go through these posts and downvote them in bulk. Users who do that eventually lose downvoting rights.
======
flebel
Conductor Technologies | Oakland, CA / San Francisco Bay Area / REMOTE OK
(US/Canada only) | Full-time | $100k-$130k + equity | Team of 7 engineers in
the SF bay area and on the East coast

Back-end software engineer (proficiency in Python required)

[https://www.conductortech.com](https://www.conductortech.com)

[https://goo.gl/rgjRfW](https://goo.gl/rgjRfW) (full job description)

Our mission is to lead the transition from on-premises infrastructure to
cloud-based, infinitely scalable and on-demand resources for VFX and Animation
rendering, simulation and beyond.

What to expect:

\- In your first 90 days: you’ll contribute to existing microservices in
Python and help maintain our legacy Python AppEngine codebase. You’ll
contribute to architectural discussions, participate in code reviews, and
you’ll deploy your services automatically through our CI/CD pipeline.

\- In your first 6 months: you’ll design, write and own microservices written
in Python and/or Go, and help migrate our existing services to AWS.

\- By the end of your first year: you’ll write lambda functions on AWS, and
own several services written in Python and/or Go.

If any of this sounds interesting, we'd love to hear from you! Feel free to
reach out to me directly, using the subject “Back-end SWE: HN 1/18”: francois
{at} conductortech.com

~~~
icebraining
It does sound interesting! Shame about the US/Canada restriction :(

------
pjg
Checkbook.io | Blockchain enabled Digital Checks | Sunnyvale/ San Francisco CA
| ONSITE | Full-time | Engineering | $100K+ and equity

We are a fintech startup and solving the problem of paper Checks. Contrary to
popular opinion paper Checks are not going away, in fact according the 2016
report by the Federal Reserve 17.2 Billion paper Checks were sent in 2015 in
the US alone, transferring a sum of money 4.5X times VISA/MC combined!

We’ve built a way to send images of Checks instantly in email and the
recipient can Deposit them online by verifying their bank account instantly.
Furthermore building and enabling a Blockchain for settlement enables instant
verification and disbursement. Basically we are doing to paper Checks what
Stripe and Square of have done to the Credit Card space in Online and Mobile
payments.

We’re Seed stage and very soon Series A, seeing exponential growth, have a
small but great team and super investors (Tim Draper, Naval Ravikant/Kevin
Laws of Angelist thru one of their angelist funds, our customers and many more
) i.e. this would be a good time to join

Looking for both a back-end as well as a front-end engineer. Need to have a
strong background in being able to write scalable software, preferably multi-
paradigm, disciplined. - I’m the Founder of the company - this is a “co-
founder” level opportunity - you’ll be working with me and other core people
in the team. Work hard - play hard.

Our tech stack is Python, Angular, Postgres.

We move fast - if you’ve done a hackathon - we’ll probably want to do one with
you and it’ll be clear if we are a mutual fit

Email admin@checkbook.io or pj [at] checkbook.io

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and project
managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week.

If you’re passionate about Music, Natural Language Processing, tools
development, or one of a variety of our open positions, you’ll be right at
home! We have also begun expanding our team in Ottawa, Canada!

Apply online or send a resume and a feature request to brittanyd@apple.com.

~~~
gigatexal
Awesome!!! Siri needs to get much better.

~~~
0xJRS
Agreed. I used to use Ok Google for everything, now I just have Siri turned
off.

~~~
gigatexal
If Google could make a phone as beautiful as my iPhone X in both construction
and software I'd switch immediately because the google assistant is miles
ahead of Siri.

------
kfreds
Mullvad | Gothenburg, Sweden | FULL-TIME | ONSITE or REMOTE | Mobile Rust
developer

Mullvad is a VPN service that helps keep internet users’ online activity,
identity, and location private. We are a team fully dedicated to our goal -
making internet censorship and surveillance ineffective.

We are looking for a Rust engineer, preferably with experience in mobile
development, to lead the work on our open source VPN app for mobile platforms.

 _Requirements_

    
    
        * You are skilled in Rust, with proven experience in effective problem solving and engineering.
        * You are also fluent in English.
    

_Nice but not necessary_

    
    
        * Experience with both iOS and Android is a big plus but not a requirement.
        * Preferably you have experience with React Native.
        * Knowledge of VPN APIs on iOS or Android is also a plus.
    

_Benefits_

We believe in having a life outside of work. That’s why we offer

    
    
        * flexible working hours
        * 25 days of annual paid vacation
        * 300 EUR annually in allowance toward wellness-related activities (friskvårdsbidrag)
        * the possibility of working remotely for extended periods of time.
    

We also offer opportunities for growth. Aside from company-initiated
opportunities for attending various national and international conferences,
you will also have the option to attend one of your choosing per year. In
addition, we’ll pay for any reading material that you feel contributes to your
professional development.

If you’re interested in joining our team, send us an email at jobs@mullvad.net
by 31 January 2018.

~~~
akditer
at least someone is hiring rust developers !!

~~~
zerr
But requiring a previous experience is real boomer here... "C++ guys willing
to jump to Rust" would've been more appropriate.

~~~
akditer
No one will hire a fresher to work in a new language where the system is also
new.

~~~
zerr
I wouldn't classify "C++ guys willing to jump to Rust" as freshers.

I meant, the job posting requires the previous experience _in Rust_.

------
jaas
Let's Encrypt | REMOTE FULLTIME | letsencrypt.org

Let’s Encrypt is a free, automated, and open Certificate Authority.

Please submit resumes to: it-jobs@linuxfoundation.org

Systems Administrator

Our operations team has built the infrastructure needed to operate a secure,
high availability, high volume certificate authority. There are high standards
for the work that we do and the world is watching.

A candidate for sysadmin at Let’s Encrypt should have a solid background in
24/7 production operations and have experience with all the components of a
modern datacenter environment. You should have at least some experience with
security and stability monitoring, virtualization, firewalls, configuration
management, database management, rapid provisioning and systemd.

Collaborating effectively with ISRG developers and the community is critical.
You’ll be working with both fellow employees and our open-source community.
ISRG staff live in various places in the U.S. and Canada, and we do the vast
majority of our collaboration online.

Key Qualifications: Experience working with highly-available, internet-facing
sites Experience in regulated environments Configuration management experience
(SaltStack, Ansible, Puppet, Chef) Ability to effectively communicate and
collaborate with development team Database troubleshooting experience
Scripting experience Networking management experience (firewalls and switches)
Experience implementing monitoring and logging systems

Nice to Have: Hardware Security Module (HSM) experience Coding experience
Hardware SAN experience Experience using and managing security tools and
vulnerability scanners

~~~
gravyboat
Are you planning on responding to all candidates that apply? I applied quite a
while back and never heard anything in the positive or negative even after
following up multiple times.

~~~
gazby
I received a phone call out of the blue almost two months after applying
(about a month ago now). The caller admitted the ad had been posted too early
and apologized for the late response. I suspect most of the early applicants,
like me, were no longer available.

~~~
gravyboat
Interesting. I'm not sure why they would respond to people via phone instead
of email but thanks for noting that they responded to some candidates.

------
furchin
Built For Me Inc. | Seattle, New York, San Francisco, Remote (US-only) |
Senior Software Engineer | Full Time | $150k-$250k

Who we are: We are a small company loathe to use the word “startup”. The
phrase that most aptly describes us is “boutique consulting firm” as we are
currently working on select software consulting projects and have a long term
vision to build a stand-alone product in about a year. The future product will
focus on enabling business workflows and growing workplace productivity. We
are being smart in our approach balancing software consulting with our own
product. We balance both to pay ourselves well and support our vision for the
future.

Who you are: You are a self-starter who can work with little supervision. You
are meticulous about details and sufficiently passionate to get things done,
yet know when to pivot to a more experimental move-fast mode. You should be a
great teammate who looks to make your colleagues more productive because you
know they are doing the same for you. You love the state-of-the-art and yet
understand the danger of being there and can articulate the reasons why.

Technologies:

NodeJS / JavaScript

Babel / ES6

RDMS: MySQL / Postgres

Amazon Web Services: EC2, Lambda, CloudFront, S3

GitHub

Apache Aurora / Mesos

Terraform

Docker

We’re open to new technologies too, in the right situation.

[https://www.builtforme.tech](https://www.builtforme.tech)

[https://blog.builtforme.tech](https://blog.builtforme.tech)

Apply via AngelList:
[https://angel.co/builtforme/jobs/](https://angel.co/builtforme/jobs/)

~~~
DougWebb
I tried to apply via AngelList, and kept getting timeouts trying to submit the
multiple pages of forms that need to be filled out in order to apply. You
should revisit your Analyzing a Hiring Process blog; 100% of your candidates
probably aren't getting to the Resume Review Step. If my experience is at all
typical, you're losing a bunch of qualified candidates without even knowing
about them.

~~~
furchin
Sorry you're seeing problems; maybe AngelList had some issues. I just went
through the process and saw no problems, and others appear to have applied
successfully. If you keep seeing issues let me know and I can look more
closely.

------
vkandy
ChronoLogic | Hong Kong | REMOTE | $60k - $180k depending on role, location
and experience. see below.

ChronoLogic ([https://chronologic.network](https://chronologic.network)) is
the first crypto pegged to time on the Ethereum Blockchain. It’s an
introduction of Proof of Time innovations for blockchain technologies.
ChronoLogic expands the possibilities of using time in blockchain projects in
industries such as finance, transportation & eCommerce.

We are hiring for these roles.

1) SCRUM Master Product Owner - Product Manager | REMOTE | $70K – $130K job
description: [https://angel.co/chronologic/jobs/310281-remote-scrum-
master...](https://angel.co/chronologic/jobs/310281-remote-scrum-master-
product-owner-product-manager-ethereum-dapp-web3)

2) Experienced Solidity Developer | REMOTE | $100K – $180K Job description:
[https://angel.co/chronologic/jobs/290144-experienced-
solidit...](https://angel.co/chronologic/jobs/290144-experienced-solidity-
developer-for-time-related-functions-ethereum-alarm-clock-service)

3) Full-stack developer | REMOTE | $60K – $140K job description:
[https://angel.co/chronologic/jobs/285869-full-stack-web-
deve...](https://angel.co/chronologic/jobs/285869-full-stack-web-developer-
for-ethereum-blockchain)

Please email your resumes to careers@digital-strategies-ltd.intercom-mail.com
or apply via angel.co link above.

~~~
nikkwong
Had an interview with these guys one morning and they said they "couldn't wait
to hop on a call with me" later in the day and I never heard from them again.
Not sure if applying here is worth the time.

~~~
chronologic
Hi Nikk, We did have a first round conference call interview with you on
December 13th 2017. Apologies if there was some miscommunication as we are
only able to do an additional longer second round interview with candidates
we're able to move forward with. You are an experienced designer though at the
time the relevant team members who would have to collaborate closely with you
felt that due to your timezone a different candidate was a better fit, also
why we could not do a second round with you as for the design position we
could not align your timezone with the team member to conduct round 2
interview for a designer on that particular day. We were happy to refer you on
to a few colleagues of ours and they may be in touch if they need a designer
with a portfolio such as yours.

~~~
nikkwong
It would have nice if that would have been communicated earlier, but thank you
for clarifying. Also, I am primarily a developer, not a designer.

------
kkstorefront
Storefront | New York, US or Paris, France | ONSITE, FULL-TIME | $175k-£250k
DOE | Head of Engineering |
[https://storefront.workable.com/jobs/631321](https://storefront.workable.com/jobs/631321)

Storefront | New York, US or Paris, France | ONSITE, FULL-TIME | $125k-$200k
DOE | Full-stack Engineer |
[https://storefront.workable.com/jobs/631384](https://storefront.workable.com/jobs/631384)

Storefront | New York, US | ONSITE, FULL-TIME | $150k-£175k DOE | Head of
Product |
[https://storefront.workable.com/jobs/631333](https://storefront.workable.com/jobs/631333)

Storefront is the world’s leading short-term retail marketplace. We are a
platform that makes retail accessible to anyone in the world. We make it
possible for brands to easily find and book short-term retail space to sell
their idea anywhere and for space owners to fill their vacant spaces fast.

Our platform powers over 15,000 listings, which represent more than 35 million
square feet of retail space. We offer greater access to spaces in leading
retail cities around the world, including New York, Paris, London, Milan, Hong
Kong, Amsterdam, Los Angeles and San Francisco. Since our launch in 2013, we
have helped thousands of brands all over the world, including Google, Samsung,
L’Oréal, Kodak, Nike, Happy Socks; open temporary retail stores.

Tech stack: Ruby on Rails monolith API Elixir micro-service for search Node.js
+ Express driving our web app Angular.js for our SPA Heroku Postgres
Elasticsearch

------
mnisjk2
PRIVACY.COM | NEW YORK (NYC) | $90-140K, 0.1 - 2% equity | ONSITE, FULL-TIME

We’ve built a secure way to pay online without giving away your personally
identifiable information (PII) or credit card number. We’re a small team (12),
moving millions in transaction volume, generating significant revenue, and
backed by top-tier investors. As one of our early engineering hires, you’ll
have the opportunity to make a impact on both the product and culture of the
company.

Some things we’re working on now:

\- Improving our fraud modeling and ML classifiers that detect anomalous
behavior and prevent fraud

\- Building out growth hooks, A/B testing and optimizing funnels

\- Updates to our real-time Visa transaction processing system where requests
must be responded to in milliseconds

What we’re looking for:

\- Ability to write clear, maintainable, thoughtfully commented code

\- Can-do mentality, with the willingness to wear a sysadmin or devops hat
when necessary

\- Proficiency with javascript preferred but not required (our stack is mostly
js with some java, c++ and python)

\- 2+ years of real-world experience shipping code

If this job piques your interest, drop us a line jobs@privacy.com!

~~~
softawre
Secure payments in Javascript, sounds like quite the challenge :)

~~~
jaboutboul
They actually have quite a solid product.

------
mhluongo
Fold | San Mateo, CA | Software Engineer | ONSITE & REMOTE | Full-time |
$120k-180k with equity

Fold is a cryptocurrency company backed by a number of well-known investors in
the space.

We have opportunities across our flagship payment product, working to
implement Lightning and build a cross-currency checkout process, and with Keep
([https://keep.network](https://keep.network)), a new project built on
Ethereum that adds a privacy layer to the public blockchain.

Crypto and Python, Clojure, or Go experience are great, but a critical eye and
willingness to master new technologies are the real requirements. We embrace
remote work, and our team hails from all over.

If you are looking for the right opportunity to break into the cryptocurrency
space, email work at foldapp.com.

~~~
zodiac
Any future plans to use stablecoins (eg DAI) instead of Bitcoin for retail
payments?

~~~
mhluongo
Part of this position is to help take us cross-currency.

------
charlesmchen
Signal | Full-Time | SF or REMOTE in US

We build the Signal private messaging app.

Seeking engineers and designers who are passionate about delightful, intuitive
and reliable software.

    
    
      * Service Eng.
      * Android Eng.
      * Desktop Eng. (Electron & web stack)
      * Designer (UX, Graphic Design, etc)
    

At Signal you can:

    
    
      * Join a diverse team.
      * Put the customer first.
      * Build free & open source software.
      * Contribute to a fast-growing product.
      * Engage with hard problems.
      * Take ownership within your discipline.
      * Shape the product as a whole.
      * Participate in collective decision-making.
      * Work remotely.
      * Enjoy work-life balance.
    
      https://signal.org/
      workwithus@whispersystems.org
      https://www.keyvalues.com/signal

~~~
fao_
I'd honestly love to sign up, but the "remote in US" is a big blocker. I don't
think I'd move to the US now even if the company was willing to pay for my
travel.

~~~
dmichulke
Full agree, especially now that you have to hand over your cell phone and
laptop at the airport.

It's like "give up your personal privacy to help others keep theirs", a bit
ironic, right?

------
braythwayt
PagerDuty | Senior Software Engineer, Analytics | Toronto | ONSITE

PagerDuty is how software services manage their resiliency. From paging the
right person when there's an outage, to orchestrating a response, to
conducting a postmortem, to obtaining data-driven insights that improve
processes and performance.

Come work on my team in Toronto. Great culture. Great Benefits. A real company
with serious revenues. Disciplined management. PagerDuty has it all, and yes,
we're part of the YC family. I'm reg@pagerduty.com if you'd like to hear more
before formally applying.

[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K370000073FA...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K370000073FAHEA2)

p.s. We're hiring lots of other engineers and engineering managers in Toronto
and San Francisco, not to mention opportunities in product, sales, marketing,
support... We're successful and growing.

------
AdamN
Amazon Alexa | Seattle, Sunnyvale, Boston | Engineers & Data Scientists |
ONSITE

Alexa converts natural language into great experiences. The Machine Learning
team that I'm on has lots of great options for people just out of college,
mid-career professionals, and some really interesting Principal positions too!

Having switched from startups recently, I can tell you that Amazon has a
fantastic culture when it comes to product development. It's a critical
thinking company and we do work that really is informed by our users and their
feedback. Everybody is super sharp and the best part really is the team.

Email me even if you're not so sure about a big company, I'm happy to help
with the process and give unvarnished feedback.

Visa/Relocation available and there are options in Germany and the UK as well.

~~~
robinduckett
I get the same anxiety about applying for Amazon as I do Google, having not
worked for a "famous" brand before (except for possibly Myspace ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯)
and not having a degree (although plenty of experience). Is having a degree
essential for Amazon?

~~~
dripton
It's not essential; I know plenty of people at Amazon without college degrees.
But you won't make it though the interviews for an Software Development
Engineer role without basic computer science knowledge. So if you didn't take
data structures and algorithms in school, learn them on your own.

------
chloe-
GitLab | Engineering and Non-Engineering Roles | Remote Only | Full-time |
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

We're currently hiring product managers, development roles, sales development
reps and account executives, director level positions, and more; see
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/).

We're a remote only company so everyone can participate and contribute
equally. GitLab Community Edition is an open-source Ruby on Rails project with
over 1000 contributors.

~~~
thelollies
It's a shame France is one of the countries you are unable to hire in at this
point, I would be really interested otherwise.

~~~
riffraff
that is actually an odd list, which places restrict the ability to hire french
or swedish people?

~~~
sytse
The general reply is on the linked page: 'Each country has unique rules and
regulations affecting a company’s ability to conduct business in that country,
as well as the employability of its citizens. These rules can be complex.'.

The rules in France and Sweden around hiring contractors make it impossible
for us to hire more people there.

------
anasibi1
Hazel Analytics | Seattle | Full Stack | Full-time | Onsite preferred, Remote
considered | $80 - $130K + 0.1-1% equity (DOE)

Hazel Analytics is a fast-growing technology company founded in 2014. We pair
the largest food safety inspection database with powerful analytics tools and
solutions for Fortune 500s and leading organizations in the restaurant,
financial services, government, and education industries. Hazel is also the
proud recipient of Jack in the Box's 2016 Food Safety Innovation Award.

We are profitable, employee owned, and without outside investors, which means
your equity will be worth something from day 1.

Contact me directly arash@hazelanalytics.com or check out our job posting for
details: [https://angel.co/hazel-analytics-data-analytics-start-
up/job...](https://angel.co/hazel-analytics-data-analytics-start-
up/jobs/304183-senior-software-engineer)

------
vasm
Waldo Photos | Front-End/Full-Stack Engineer | Austin, TX | ONSITE | REMOTE |
Full-time | $80k - $100k

Waldo Photos is a photo finding platform empowering consumers to toss their
selfie sticks, put their phones back in their pockets and live in the moment.
Waldo is the only platform that removes all of the friction in getting photos
of you taken by others and creates new opportunities for photographers to
market and sell their photos.

We're looking for an independent problem-solver who values learning, keeps
current on technology trends, and enjoys the ownership and accountability that
is expected from early-stage team members. The ideal candidate:

 __Desired Qualifications: __

\- Proficiency in React and Redux (built and shipped, 2 years of experience
desired)

\- Some experience in GraphQL and related libraries like Relay or Apollo (or
at least some friction with those and willingness to learn)

\- Strong design engineering skills (HTML/CSS/UX implementations)

\- In depth understanding of the JavaScript ecosystem. Including but not
limited to: ES2015/6/7, Babel, Webpack, Node.js runtime differences, Universal
JavaScript, Unit test runners and supporting frameworks

\- Interested in Node.js backend work or desire to learn other languages (we
use Python, Clojure, Go and whatever language/library/platforms is right for
the job)

The part of our stack you'd be primarily working on:

We're heavy GraphQL users and all our web properties are based on React. Our
main frontend web property is built on top of Apollo and Redux while we have
some properties using just Redux (but still interfacing with GraphQL).

Our hiring process:

We don't do algorithmic interviews, we provide a take-at-home mini-test
focused on the frontend and then you'll have a couple of discussions with some
of our engineers about it.

Our vacation policy is very flexible.

Email at: vassilis@waldophotos.com

~~~
vasm
Please note there has been a modification in the salary range to $75k - $85k +
equity from what was originally advertised. I apologize for this.

------
martinshen
Volkswagen | Detroit Metro Area | Full Time, ONSITE

I moved from SF startups to Detroit to join Volkswagen Connected Services.
Here, I have the autonomy to build out mobility products and enhance connected
car services. Help our small entrepreneurial team enhance our mobile app,
integrate our vehicles to IoT devices and build-out our 3rd party developer
platform. The best part is that our products/services will make it in
production within 12 months.

Product Manager [2] - Work in an Agile environment to own a distinct product
area end-to-end: ideation, business and act as business owner in SCRUM.
$85K-$115K

Sales Software Engineer [1] - Support product manager to help build out
features for VW's Connected Car Developer Platform. Build demonstration
applications and technical onboarding of 3rd Party Developers. $90K-$125K

Email martin.shen@vw.com for more information. Unfortunately, we do not
sponsor visas.

------
cldwalker
ReifyHealth | Full-time Software Engineer | Boston | ONSITE, REMOTE (U.S.) |
$100-150K + equity

We are building clinical trial software that makes a difference in people's
lives. Clinical trials are slow, unpredictable and expensive and we aim to
improve this for everyone's benefit. We have multiple apps in production and
have plenty of interesting development in the pipeline. We care about building
great products, providing a great user experience and listening to our users
to improve on our products. We actively use, contribute to and author open
source libraries. We care about having a good remote culture and bring
remoters in quarterly.

We are hiring for two positions. Full stack developers feel free to apply to
both:

* Mid to Senior Frontend Engineer: HTML, CSS, ReactJS, ClojureScript - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11e7f5a8b78f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

* Mid to Senior Backend Engineer: ClojureScript, Clojure, PostgreSQL - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06e19f5939a2?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

If this sounds exciting, we'd love to hear from you! If you have any questions
feel free to reach out to us: engineering-hiring (@) reifyhealth.com.

------
brunomiranda
Doximity | Data Engineer, Data Scientist, Software Engineer, DevOps Engineer |
San Francisco | REMOTE & ONSITE, FULL-TIME | Salary $110k+ & Equity |
[https://work.doximity.com](https://work.doximity.com)

We're helping doctors communicate more effectively to enhance the quality of
care. Doximity is the largest professional network of Healthcare professionals
with adoption by over 75% of all U.S. Clinicians. Started in 2011, we've
raised $82MM from DFJ, Emergence, and Morgenthaler Ventures. Our R&D team is
about 120 people roughly 50% of which is fully distributed. We have one of the
richest healthcare data sets ever compiled.

    
    
      Tech Stack: Web: Ruby, Rails, Vuejs, Go, iOS, Android 
      Data Stack: Redshift, Kafka, Spark, Python, Airflow, Neo4j
      DevOps Stack: AWS, Terraform, Chef, Nginx
    
    

We are looking for Full-stack software engineers, Data Engineers, Data
Scientists, and DevOps Engineers to help build, maintain, and continue to
scale our current infrastructure. I am the VP, Engineering at Doximity and
have been with the company for almost 7 years.

Apply directly:
[https://work.doximity.com/positions/](https://work.doximity.com/positions/)
\- Remote positions within the U.S. and Canada only.

~~~
triplenineteen
I don't see the DevOps Engineer role listed on the positions page. Are you
still looking to hire for that one?

~~~
brunomiranda
We filled that one last night, but please do send me your resume at bmiranda @
the name of the company . com

------
clarkevans
Prometheus Research - Full Stack Developer | New Haven, CT | REMOTE / US ONLY

Come and join our medical research registry development team.

Prometheus Research
([https://prometheusresearch.com](https://prometheusresearch.com)) builds
informatics solutions for medical researchers and medical associations,
helping researchers manage their studies and helping doctors increase quality
of care. Most of our company's work is client-facing application development
and customization. Some of our products that are of broad general use are
included in an open source RexDB ([https://rexdb.org](https://rexdb.org))
platform.

As a remote-first team, we value collaborative developers who excel at written
communication, enjoy working with product users, and are self-directed.
Currently we are transitioning from a monolithic Python/PostgreSQL/React based
application over to multi-application (but single repository, single VM)
orchestration. Proficiency with full-stack implementations and security
standards ([https://owasp.org](https://owasp.org)) is important.

In this position, you'll be expected to drive key parts of our medical
research registry product. This involves looking at various client solutions,
abstracting out shared functionality, documenting/implementing shared works,
and helping our custom development team with transition. You'll be working
with FHIR, an emerging HL7 standard for medical data sharing.

This year we'll be branching out to use Julia for backend data analytics and
ReasonML/OCaml for our front end development. If you're interested in hearing
more, please send your resume and cover letter to sr-
engineer-2018@prometheusresearch.com At this time, the expected pay range is
from $90-$120K/year.

------
timols
Aconex | San Francisco, Melbourne, Bangalore, Paris, Nottingham | Full-time |
Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer, Senior UI Engineer | ONSITE |
$120k-$175k (varies by location)

Aconex is a highly profitable project collaboration company with most of the
worlds largest construction companies as customers. We are to construction
projects what Atlassian is to software projects.

We have several open roles in various locations:
[https://www.aconex.com/careers/engineering](https://www.aconex.com/careers/engineering)

We're looking to build a team of experienced software developers to help us
bring a new product to market with a strong financial aspect. Our stack is
based on a service oriented architecture, so we have a number of different
technologies at play - Java, Go, Ruby, Python etc. To begin with, you'll be
working with Java 8 (using Dropwizard or Spring Boot), Angular, Typescript as
well as many other tools.

Love to chat stack, so if you're interested - reach out! Technology choice is
open for discussion on new services that we start.

More about us: [https://www.aconex.com](https://www.aconex.com) If you're
interested, email me at timols(at )aconex( dot)com

------
jdqhire
Qualys Inc. (qualys.com, NASDAQ: QLYS) | Foster City CA | Full-time,
ONSITE/REMOTE | $110k-$125k, RSUs, 401(k) matching, bonuses, health benefits
Qualys is a provider of cloud security, compliance and related services for
small and medium-sized businesses and large corporations.

We are looking for a capable, motivated engineer to help us update and
maintain our backend infrastructure. The ideal candidate has good knowledge of
Ceph. A demonstrable ability to learn new and complex technologies is a
substitute for this requirement. Must have a good knowledge of Linux, VM
infrastructure, databases, and preferably some experience with an
S3-compatible object storage system. Solid programming experience in a
language such as Java, C, Go, or Python is required as is experience with
networking, logging, and monitoring.

For consideration for a remote position, the applicant should provide
references that will verify he/she is capable of working remotely efficiently
and reliably. Remote applicants must be willing to meet off-hours
occasionally, as we have offices in several countries that we sometimes need
to sync with.

Please send a short cover letter and a resume to jdavis@(our domain).
Interview process will include a short coding exercise. No recruiters.

------
usdsgov
United States Digital Service | Senior Software Engineers, Senior Site
Reliability Engineers, Senior Designers, and more! | Washington, DC | ONSITE
[https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/)

The best of technology. The best of government. And we want you.

We're looking for the most tenacious designers, software engineers, product
managers, and more, who are committed to untangling, rewiring and redesigning
critical government services. You'll join a team of the most talented
technologists from across the private sector and government. No government
resume required! We work on some of the biggest issues affecting the American
people there are, immigration, veterans service, students, health care, and
more. We're especially looking for talented senior engineers to join us to
help shift move government tech in the right direction. See our most recent
Report to Congress for examples of what you could be working on:

[https://www.usds.gov/report-to-
congress/2017/07/](https://www.usds.gov/report-to-congress/2017/07/)

Apply here:

[https://www.usds.gov/join](https://www.usds.gov/join)

~~~
joncrane
What's it like working there under the new administration? USDS was founded
under Obama to repair the healthcare.gov fiasco, right?

~~~
webmaven
Not exactly, it's more accurate to say that once the SV volunteers had some
breathing room from fixing healthcare.gov, some then became the core of what
turned into 18f and USDS.

[https://www.fastcompany.com/3046756/obama-and-his-
geeks](https://www.fastcompany.com/3046756/obama-and-his-geeks)

------
bengarney
Blackstorm | Engineer | SALARY: $100k - 150k | San Francisco Bay area (SF) |
Tokyo, Japan | Eugene, Oregon | VISA REMOTE

Blackstorm is behind Everwing, the top game on Facebook's Instant Games
platform. In parallel, we've built the world's most advanced javascript game
engine for messenger games. We've raised more than $30M, and we have more than
a million users per engineer at the company.

Our technologies and games have already been in front of many tens of millions
of users, and we're adding millions of new users monthly.

The Blackstorm team is growing very rapidly. We need senior engineers for game
development and game engine technology roles. These are high leverage senior
positions. Remote workers are welcome. Our teams are already highly
distributed because we're looking to build the best engineering team in the
world.

Outside of our games, we have projects for hosted real-time multiplayer
gaming, social gaming, cross-compilation to native platforms, React
integration, and many other core infrastructure tools that we would welcome
your support on defining and creating.

Please email linda@blackstormlabs.com

Subject: Blackstorm Core Engineer: YOUR NAME HERE

Please include a personal note about your background and interests so we can
prioritize your application!

Best,

~~~
caveatemptor
I can't speak for life in any of their offices, but just a heads up to anyone
thinking of applying here:

I interviewed with them, made it several rounds, and then they went radio
silent, after giving me the runaround. Given they approached me, this was
particularly confusing. They just seemed very disorganized.

This was a few months back, so maybe they've change, but it was a complete
waste of time.

~~~
valuearb
I interviewed in Eugene at a game company once many years ago. Was raining the
whole time, their building was covered with moss, people were crammed in cubes
in the hall, and the president handed me a written programming test. I handed
it back and said no thanks and left.

------
michia
Prodigy | Product Owner | San Francisco, CA| Onsite | Full-time | $130-140k+ &
equity, great benefits, catered lunch, unlimited PTO Prodigy is a venture-
backed startup building the future of car buying. We're a fun-loving, hard
working group of dreamers and creators building industry-leading software in a
$1.1 trillion industry.

In addition to having more product demand than we can handle, we've raised
three rounds of funding with top investors in the valley including SV Angel,
8VC, Battery Ventures, CrunchFund as well as numerous automotive industry
veterans.

This is the perfect chance to get in early at a fast paced startup with the
chance to make a big impact. We're rapidly growing the team and if changing
one of the world’s largest industries excites you, we'd love to chat.

Shoot an email to andrew[at]getprodigy.com

Learn more: [https://angel.co/prodigy](https://angel.co/prodigy)

------
etsimm
HealthPrize | Software Dev | NYC / Norwalk, CT | REMOTE Full-time |
[https://www.healthprize.com/](https://www.healthprize.com/) | $110k-160k +
equity

At HealthPrize, we are changing the way people think about their medication
and their health! Our growth is being fueled by work with leading brands in
life sciences such as Abbott, Walgreens, and Gilead. Join the close-knit
engineering team that designs & develops our industry leading patient
engagement platform and work with us to measurably improve the state of
healthcare globally.

Frontend Hypewords: React/Redux, Vue.js/Vuex/Vuetify, Webpack

Systems Hypewords: AWS (multi-region deployments), Terraform, ECS, Docker,
Aurora, HIPAA/PCI Compliance

Front End Web Developer: [https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-206457-front-end-we...](https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-206457-front-end-we...).

Lead Site Reliability Engineer: [https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-208838-lead-systems...](https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-208838-lead-systems.).

~~~
MuffinFlavored
Is that $160k/yr Bay area dollars or normal living places dollars?

aka if it was normal dollars, it'd be close to $250k/yr Bay Area dollars

~~~
dukeflukem
I'm guessing they are the ordinary fungible federal reserve dollars that can
be spent in SF and other places too

------
emilburzo
META

If you need something more advanced than ctrl-f -̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶4̶
̶p̶a̶g̶e̶s̶,̶ ̶ (pagination was removed) I made:

[https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/](https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/)

Click on "(syntax)" for inspiration.

~~~
dang
Comment paging is turned off again. We only paginate threads when performance
limits on our lonely single core that serves HN become perilous, and recent
work by the intrepid sctb has bought us more breathing space. Who Is Hiring
day will be a test of how far it goes, but for the time being you don't have
to click through pages to read a large thread.

~~~
emilburzo
That's great!

(I hope the text-tone didn't come off the wrong way, I just wanted to offer an
alternative to those that needed it)

~~~
dang
Not in the least. It's great that you did something to help your fellow users.

------
mck-
Routific | (beautiful) Vancouver, BC | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://routific.com](https://routific.com)

Routific is a smart logistics platform that optimizes routes for last-mile
delivery fleets, saving businesses up to 40% on time and fuel. Today, the
power and efficiency of our proprietary algorithm combined with a stellar user
experience makes Routific the best routing solution on the market and the
leading route optimization API.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/routific](https://www.keyvalues.com/routific)

Here are our open roles:

\- Algorithms Engineer: [https://angel.co/routific/jobs/233236-algorithms-
engineer](https://angel.co/routific/jobs/233236-algorithms-engineer)

\- Full-Stack Engineer: [https://angel.co/routific/jobs/200057-full-stack-
engineer](https://angel.co/routific/jobs/200057-full-stack-engineer)

\- Product Manager (ping me)

\- Next-level Engineer (ping me)

Tech Stack: Our stack consists of Koa.js, MongoDB, and Angular – because they
were the hottest things a few years ago. Now we’re playing with React, React
Native, Flow.js, and Postgres – because Postgres is cool again :)

------
talentwunder
Talentwunder | Data Scientist, Backend Engineers, Frontend Engineers |
Germany, Berlin (no visa) | ONSITE, Full-time | Salaray 30k€ - 70k€ |
[https://www.talentwunder.com/en](https://www.talentwunder.com/en)

Talentwunder is a social recruiting tool that helps employers find and hire
the best talent worldwide. We understand that the recruiting process is
missing a core competitive advantage: finding the right talent at the right
time. As more social channels become popular, so do new ways to reach
qualified candidates. With Talentwunder, we connect recruiters with new talent
across 53 social networks and forecast a candidate’s willingness to change his
or her job by using predictive analytics and social signals. Our technology
helps recruiters find in-demand talent in sectors like IT and Engineering
faster and more accurately, from 1.6 billion profiles.

What we offer: * A young ambitious team with flat hierarchies and quick
decisions. Regular team events in our office and offside. * Education &
hardware budget, office supply as free drinks, chocolate & fruits, etc.
Participate in tech conferences, meetings and events. * Exciting further
development possibilities in a young startup including stock option (ESOP). *
Flexible working hours without travelling and home office. * And more.

Please visit [https://talentwunder-
jobs.personio.de/?language=en#category-...](https://talentwunder-
jobs.personio.de/?language=en#category-12372) to find all open positions.

------
doh
Pex | Multiple Positions | Downtown, Los Angeles | ONSITE, FULL-TIME | Salary
$100k+ & Equity | [https://pex.com](https://pex.com)

Pex is a search engine for music and video, that uses the content as a base
for its search (think of Google Image Search just for video/music, with some
more features built at top of the technology). To date we've indexed more than
7B videos with a daily addition of ~60M. We operate a massive stack
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13726224](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13726224)).
Most of the code is written in C/C++, Go and Java.

We offer 30 days of paid vacation, fully covered health benefits (gold plan),
commuter benefits, cover costs of visiting conferences and more.

We're looking for skilled senior developers (C/C++, Go, Java) that want to
work on some very challenging technical problems, in a massive scale.
Additionally we're looking for people interested in signal processing and
machine learning to join our core search team.

Besides working on the core technology, we're always working on some fun
projects, like a weekly updated list of most watched videos across major
social networks [https://pex.com/top100](https://pex.com/top100)

Currently looking only for senior developers. Unfortunately no remote and no
interns at the moment. If you want to learn more, reach out directly to me at
r@pex.com

------
ecaron
Caribou Coffee | Minneapolis, MN | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[http://www.cariboucoffee.com/](http://www.cariboucoffee.com/)

We're looking for a Principal Applications Engineer. We're a collection of
companies that are 25+ years old and we're merging our technology stacks. For
this position we're looking for someone who wants to set the new foundation,
deciding what technology we keep and what technology we delete. We have a
growing team in Minnesota and a large team in Colorado.

We're largely a dotNet shop that's increasingly using more of the Azure stack,
but we're not afraid to advocate for the right tool for the right job.
Restaurant technology is evolving at an incredible pace, and what used to be
"really advanced" 3 years ago is the new norm today. If you love coffee &
bagels, and want to bring best-of-breed software & experience to 1500+ stores
& 1M customers - then you should come be a part of our team!

Questions? Email me - ecaron@cariboucoffee.com

You can learn more and apply at
[https://secure.jobappnetwork.com/apply/c_caribou/l_en/Princi...](https://secure.jobappnetwork.com/apply/c_caribou/l_en/Principal-
Applications-EngineerCust-Applications-job-Minneapolis-MN-US-1889992.html)

~~~
strictnein
Free coffee all day?

~~~
ecaron
For better or worse, the answer is yes. Or as I said in a 12/19 tweet
([https://twitter.com/ecaron/status/943292264692011009](https://twitter.com/ecaron/status/943292264692011009)):

> If I work at a coffee company and my boss said, "You might be over-
> caffeinated", do I cut back or aim for the #FullFry

------
jrhusney
Parabol | Brooklyn, NY | Full-Time, Onsite or Remote |
[https://www.parabol.co](https://www.parabol.co)

Parabol makes software for distributed organizations. We enable cross-
functional collaboration and clarity by syncing teams in a single daily
dashboard with a weekly ritual. Our embedded prioritization process improves
team transparency, efficiency, and operational growth.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/parabol](https://www.keyvalues.com/parabol)

Here are our open roles:

\- 2018 Spring Engineering Intern:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B08vOIWAskFlNXVzMlBfU3ZsNXc...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B08vOIWAskFlNXVzMlBfU3ZsNXc/view)

\- 2018 Spring Design Intern:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B08vOIWAskFlNmYtWGIteUxhXzA...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B08vOIWAskFlNmYtWGIteUxhXzA/view)

\- Senior Designer:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B08vOIWAskFlYkNjZkFxbm1IS3c...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B08vOIWAskFlYkNjZkFxbm1IS3c/view)

\- Senior Full-Stack Engineer:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B08vOIWAskFlellPZ3Z2N0dSNzA...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B08vOIWAskFlellPZ3Z2N0dSNzA/view)

Tech Stack: Our tech stack is very future-forward and designed to enable
Google Docs-like realtime collaboration. From back-to-front: rethinkdb, redis,
NodeJS, GraphQL, Relay Modern, React using ES2015+

~~~
talldan
Hi - would the remote role be US-only? I noticed the job spec says that you
need some kind of US eligibility verification.

------
eSport
eSports Gaming Startup | Senior Full-Stack Engineer | Full-time | Remote |
$140k/year

We need a senior full-stack developer for an upcoming online game
(cards/betting). 100% remote position, with flexible work hours (40h/week).

Requisites:

    
    
       5+ years of hands-on experience with PHP back-end frameworks (Laravel, Symphony, etc)
       Solid experience with a major front-end framework: React / Angular 2+
       Familiarity with Node.js back-end frameworks (Express, Koa, etc)
       SQL, NoSQL and Key-value stores (eg Redis)
       Real-time and websocket libs (socket.io, faye, etc)
       DevOps and Server administration skills
       Timezone: GMT/London ±4h
    

Bonus points:

    
    
       Management skills
       Experience with HTML game dev
    

Apply to gaming.startup.eu(at)gmail.com

------
buro9
Cloudflare | Engineer | San Francisco, London, Austin, Champaign, Warsaw |
ONSITE
[https://www.cloudflare.com/careers/locations/](https://www.cloudflare.com/careers/locations/)
Cloudflare sits in front of your internet applications and make them faster
and more secure.

We are looking for people in a number of teams including our data team (Go,
Kafka, Spark, Flink), our platform team (Kubernetes, Go, Mesos and Marathon),
our edge team (Nginx, Lua, C++) and our content optimisation and JS
performance team (JS, Rust, Node, Go, Lua) are working on some interesting
projects, and we always need Go engineers to help connect all of these things
together and establish new standards for how we do that. The DDoS team is
hiring low level engineers (C, Python, golang and packets wangling, TCP/IP,
DPDK, netmap, patching kernel).

If you are interested please visit the link above, or you can email me
directly if you have questions and I'll try and answer:
dkitchen@cloudflare.com (just questions... applications via the link above
please).

Notes: You do not need a degree, just a way to demonstrate you know your
stuff. Everyone is welcome.

------
IT-Designers
IT-Designers Gruppe | Linux System-Admin (german-speaking) | Germany,
Stuttgart (no visa) | ONSITE, Full-time | Salaray 40k€ - 60k€ |
[https://www.it-designers-gruppe.de](https://www.it-designers-gruppe.de)

The IT-Designers Group has been established as an IT company in Esslingen
nearby Stuttgart in the year 1994. From this strong position, we want to
continue to grow on our own and to systematically occupy and expand our core
competencies. We actively support this claim through partnerships with
schools, universities and other companies to promote young talent and to carry
out joint projects under our responsibility.

We do not value dress code, rigid hierarchies and formal communication.
Instead of narrowing the efficiency of our employees and colleagues, a
cooperative atmosphere among equals is in the foreground. The result: fun and
enjoyment of work and pride in our ability as a technology leader.

What we are looking for: * Knowledge of Linux based server and client systems,
VLAN, Routing, VPNs, DNS. * Knowledge of script-languages for OS-automation
tasks such as Python, Perl oder Bash. * Experience with some of the following
technologies: Puppet, Ansible, Chef, VMware vSphere, Proxmox VE, NetApp

What we offer: * Great freedom in the technical design and work in very large
heterogeneous networks. * Performance-based payment. * Flexible, recorded
working hours. * A very nice and dedicated team * Excellent Continuing
Education offers. * office supply as free drinks * much more Please visit
[http://www.it-designers-gruppe.de/karriere/index.html](http://www.it-
designers-gruppe.de/karriere/index.html) to find detailed information and more
open positions – also for software developers.

------
jameswilsterman
Volley (YC W18) | San Francisco | Lead Javascript Engineer / Head of
Engineering | ONSITE | Full Time | $120-$150K (+ equity)

Apply: [https://angel.co/volley/jobs](https://angel.co/volley/jobs)

Website: [https://volleythat.com](https://volleythat.com)

Volley develops voice-controlled games and entertainment for Amazon Alexa and
Google Home.

We are the #1 voice-first game company with 10+ titles and exponential month-
over-month growth. We've raised from top institutional investors in the gaming
industry and we are starting Y Combinator in early January.

We are seeking a Lead Engineer or Head of Engineering to build out game
engines and design the backend infrastructure for our games. You will help us
conceptualize and build proprietary voice-controlled game engines, scale our
infrastructure from hundreds of thousands to millions of users, and manage
other engineers in a collaborative small-team environment. Founders are both
technical from Harvard and Stanford.

Our software stack includes:

\-- AWS Lambda (Node.js)

\-- AWS DynamoDB

\-- Alexa Skills Kit

\-- Google Cloud Functions

\-- Firebase

Stuff you may have done before:

\-- Game development

\-- iOS / Android development

\-- Engineering role at a gaming company

\-- Engineering role at a consumer software company

\-- Engineering management experience

\-- AWS experience

\-- Serverless Lambda experience

\-- Alexa / Google Home / voice interface experience

Check out our top rated games for Alexa:

\-- "Song Quiz" ([http://songquiz.com](http://songquiz.com)) - A name-that-
tune music trivia game in which you must correctly identify the title and
artist of popular songs.

\-- "Yes Sire" ([http://yessire.com](http://yessire.com)) - A choose-your-own
adventure story-driven game set in a medieval castle.

------
craigkerstiens
Citus Data | Account Executive | On-site San Francisco, CA |
[https://www.citusdata.com/jobs](https://www.citusdata.com/jobs)

Citus is worry-free Postgres for SaaS. Made to scale out, Citus is an
extension to Postgres that distributes queries across any number of servers.
Whether you have a multi-tenant app that needs scale, or you need to deliver
real-time analytics to customers, with Citus you can focus on your app—not
your database.

At Citus Data, we make it simple to shard Postgres. Citus is available as open
source, as on-prem software, and as a fully-managed database service on AWS.

Citus Cloud has done 850% year over year revenue growth. We're looking for an
account exec to help us keep up this growth. Experience working at a startup
as well as selling to startups is a plus. Experience selling database or
developer products strongly encouraged as well.

You can learn more detail on the role at
[https://www.citusdata.com/jobs/accountexecutive](https://www.citusdata.com/jobs/accountexecutive)

Or apply at imagine@citusdata.com

------
ryanSrich
Datica | [https://datica.com](https://datica.com) | Portland, OR | ONSITE or
REMOTE (US) | Full Time | Product Engineer, Senior UX Designer

I'm hiring for two positions on the product team at Datica — with options to
work from our offices in Portland, Seattle, Madison, or Remote.

1.) Product Engineer - The primary focus for this role is building internal
tooling around product data. Experience with bringing disparate data-sets
together, full-stack development, and general software engineering best
practices (knowledge of Segment, SFDC, Clearbit, etc. a plus).

2.) Senior UX Designer - This role is focused on maturing our product design
process by owning overall UX design. Experience with user research, UI design,
and development a plus.

Apply here:

\- Product Engineer:
[https://datica.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=87](https://datica.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=87)

\- Senior UX Designer:
[https://datica.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=88](https://datica.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=88)

------
RickSullivan
FocusVision | Portland, OR | ONSITE - Full-time | Software Engineer | $80k -
$120k

FocusVision is looking for a full-time software engineer in Portland to join a
team that designs and implements moonshot proofs of concept.

At FocusVision, we create web applications for qualitative and quantitative
market research. Our stack varies based on the application, but we primarily
use Ruby (Rails), Elixir (Phoenix), frontend JavaScript (React, Ember), and
PostgreSQL, all hosted on AWS.

None of these technologies are hard requirements, but you must be able to
understand existing codebases and implement new MVPs, regardless of
language/framework.

Our interview process involves a short phone screen (30-45 minutes) and one
4-hour onsite interview.

Apply by emailing rsullivan@focusvision.com and mention that you came from HN.

------
tapad
Tapad | Full-Time, Onsite: NYC or Oslo | $100K - $160K/YR + Bonus

Tapad is known for inventing and introducing the Tapad Device Graph™ to the
industry. We are continuing our innovations by building more useful, data-
intensive products to empower marketers to do things more intelligently. We
process over 30 PB’s of data in any 60 day time frame, and apply AI/ML
techniques to process and extract the value for our customers.

Tapad's Open Source tech stack (below) handle:

___________________________________________

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... Google Cloud, BigQuery, Kafka, Zookeeper, Spark

___________________________________________

Here are our open roles in Engineering:

Data Scientist (NYC) - [http://grnh.se/6c1pdb1](http://grnh.se/6c1pdb1)

Data Scientist (Oslo): [http://grnh.se/djs0pg1](http://grnh.se/djs0pg1)

Site Reliability Engineer (Oslo):
[http://grnh.se/hadlum1](http://grnh.se/hadlum1)

Senior Software Engineer (NYC):
[http://grnh.se/5giaqb1](http://grnh.se/5giaqb1)

Senior Software Engineer (Oslo):
[http://grnh.se/v4bnl51](http://grnh.se/v4bnl51)

Senior Solutions Engineer (NYC):
[http://grnh.se/4mxjky1](http://grnh.se/4mxjky1)

Senior Solutions Engineer (Oslo):
[http://grnh.se/f31igy1](http://grnh.se/f31igy1)

------
sankethkatta
Smartcar API | Frontend Engineering, Backend Engineering, Business Operations,
Business Development, Operations Manager, Recruiter | Mountain View, CA |
ONSITE | [https://smartcar.com](https://smartcar.com)

We're a small team (10 people) making a big change in transportation.
Technological additions to vehicles are kicking off a new era of better
transportation which is affordable, greener, and safer. The automotive
industry is undergoing the most disruptive changes since its inception. We
believe the future of transportation is Autonomous, Electric, Shared, and
Connected. Smartcar is building a REST API platform to solve the "connected"
part of it.

This week, we announced our availability on Hyundai vehicles at the LA Auto
Show: [https://blog.smartcar.com/smartcar-developer-platform-now-
av...](https://blog.smartcar.com/smartcar-developer-platform-now-available-on-
hyundai-vehicles-fdc899c16a3b) and announced our integration with BMW earlier
this summer: [https://blog.smartcar.com/smartcar-launches-connected-car-
pl...](https://blog.smartcar.com/smartcar-launches-connected-car-platform-in-
germany-d631d821536a)

The positions we are hiring for:

\+ Frontend Software Engineer with 2+ years of experience with any modern
frontend framework (React, Angular, Ember, ...).

\+ Fullstack/Backend Software engineer with 2+ years of experience. Our
backend stack is Node.js, Postgres, Redis, Docker, AWS.

\+ Business Development with 2+ years of experience selling in the Automotive
industry.

\+ Business Operations to manage delivery and process of new projects.

\+ Operations Manager to handle scaling office logistics in a growing
workplace.

\+ Recruiter to expand out our hiring pipeline.

If you are interested in helping us modernize transportation and enjoy working
in a collaborative environment, we'd like to meet you. Compensation is $95K to
$130K + equity. Read more about the positions and apply at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar](https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar).

If you want to learn more, email me at sanketh@smartcar.com or call me at 530
475 2882. No recruiters.

------
caherrerapa
Nimbl3 www.nimbl3.com - ONSITE - Fulltime - Sponsor visa - Bangkok, Thailand |
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3)

We are a software development studio focused on building products for startups
of Asia Pacific Region and Europe. We work with startups from Austria,
Singapore, Indonesia, Thailand, Malaysia and Hong Kong in several vertical,
you won't get bored. Join us! Our clients are well-funded, recognised startups
and backed by early stage Alibaba investors, Ensogo, DeNA and 500 startups.

Ruby/Rails Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b)
Node.JS Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/84a7ef03](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/84a7ef03)
Front-end Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/d8f6b2c1](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/d8f6b2c1)
Software engineering interns
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961)

------
cargomatecrew
CargoMate Technologies | Front-end JavaScript Engineer | London | Onsite,
Full-time, £40K-£60K + 0.5-1.25% Equity, www.cargomate.co.uk

CargoMate Technologies brings innovative efficiency to the container shipping
industry. We’re developing a range of applications and technologies to record,
monitor and analyse container ship cargo operations (i.e. the process of
moving containers on and off a ship in port), to ensure ships depart early and
consume less fuel on voyage. Our long-term goal is to bring the widespread
adoption of autonomous technologies to merchant ships. Voyages by ship are
legally classed as ‘adventures’. We see CargoMate as an adventure too; driven
by passionate problem solvers who are resilient when faced with a storm. We
reach our destination by working as one crew.

We are backed by one of the UK’s most successful tech accelerators,
Entrepreneur First. We care about our craft and it’s important to us that you
do as well. We’re looking for someone with a couple of years of coding
experience under their belt and who’s willing to learn on the job, as well as
teach others. You write code that you’re proud of as you know you and your
team members will be the ones maintaining and adding new features to it.
You’ll work on a customer facing React.js website as well as an Android only
React Native app. You don’t have to know our whole tech stack but it’s
important that you’re willing to learn. You’ll collaborate closely with the
CTO as we turn our proof of concept into an MVP ready for production. You’ll
build new features, do code reviews, mentor future team members as well as
have mentors around you.

We keep up to date with the latest tech but know that bleeding edge usually
puts you in an unstable spot. Our projects are written in Javascript,
React.js, React Native and all use ES6. For this role, Javascript skills and
culture fit are more important than a formal education. We don’t do whiteboard
interviews or ask you how many golf balls fit in a 747. You will get to show
that you know what you’re doing by coding on your own machine as part of the
interview process.

We see coding as a way of communication, it’s therefore important that you
have excellent communication skills as well as fluency in written and spoken
English. Our intention is to enable remote working and flexible working hours
as soon as we can. As this is one of our first hires, we need you full-time
on-site in our offices in central Richmond upon Thames.

crew@cargomate.co.uk

------
lukasm
RolePoint | Software Engineer | London | Full-Time |
[https://www.rolepoint.com/](https://www.rolepoint.com/)

At Rolepoint we help companies hire and retain talent with our SaaS product.
We're looking for experienced engineers that will work with mostly python
codebase within a distributed company. We use Elixir, Elm, Heroku, Google
Cloud and many other tools. We love open-source and care deeply about code
quality. A bonus having experience working with Applicant Tracking Systems ;)

We work on flexible hours, offer unlimited vacation days, go out for weekly
team activities and once a year bring the whole company together on an
international gathering to reconnect outside of our work. We attend
local/international conferences.

Apply:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/rolepointcom/view/P_...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/rolepointcom/view/P_..).

Contact me directly: gordon@rolepoint.com

More info [https://www.rolepoint.com/careers-
engineering.html](https://www.rolepoint.com/careers-engineering.html)

API docs [https://rolepoint-connect.readme.io/v1/docs](https://rolepoint-
connect.readme.io/v1/docs)

[https://github.com/rolepoint](https://github.com/rolepoint)

~~~
lukasm
Fixed apply link
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/rolepointcom/view/P_...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/rolepointcom/view/P_AAAAAACAAADBA2-4AuQOH-?trackingTag=hackerNews)

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
PRIVATE INTERNET ACCESS |
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)
| DevOps, Rails and Desktop Engineers | Full-Time

Private Internet Access is a VPN service which brings security and privacy to
the average user that’s fast and simple to use.

We’re an activist organization at heart and are significant donors for
organizations such as the EFF, Freenode, Fight for the Future, Creative
Commons, FSF, Linux Mint, Arch Linux, etc. You can learn more about the
companies we support here:
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/companies-we-
spo...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/companies-we-spo...).

We’re looking for experienced DevOps, Rails and Desktop (JS+Ruby) Engineers
anywhere in the world. You will work on both the VPN service as well as our
new product ventures as we continue to make amazing privacy products.

We offer: - Competitive Salaries - Flexible Vacation Time - Experienced
Engineers

For US Employees we also offer: - Health/Dental/Vision paid 100% for Employee
and Employee + Spouse - Employer paid STD, LTD, and Life/AD&D

If you’re interested about learning more about the positions, please email
jobs@privateinternetaccess.com with cover letter and resume.

~~~
bogomipz
Time waste alert. I was asked to complete a timed take home project. It took a
few hours. I waited a few days and when I didn't hear back I sent my own
follow up email. I then received a canned rejection email in response.

~~~
egfx
Yeah sometimes this happens. I recommend refactoring and removing any
infringing code if any and posting it on github as part of your portfolio.

------
ericz
Software Engineer | Scalable Press | San Francisco, CA / Indianapolis, IN|
Salary range: $105k+ depending on experience + options | Onsite | No resume
needed Hey HN, Eric Zhang here, formerly YC W11, current CTO @ Scalable Press.
I’m posting because we are bootstrapped and profitable, and we’re hiring
software engineers. To give you an idea of what you’d do, one engineer on our
team integrated with a large vendor of ours so we can run our own trucks to
avoid UPS shipping costs.

Our stack is Node, React, and Mongo. Our team is currently 15 engineers.

Interested? Email me at ericzhang@scalablepress.com

PS: We're also hiring engineering managers

~~~
starptech
Not interested cause relocation but want to introduce
[https://github.com/hemerajs/hemera](https://github.com/hemerajs/hemera)

~~~
chris11
I'm curious, do you have any suggestions for reading on designing
microservices while explicitly dealing with network chattiness? It seems like
that can be a major issue.

For instance, if you have your microservices setup in the cloud,
AWS/Azure/GCP, and have your microservice domains on their own servers network
chattiness can easily cause issues with billing and service responsiveness if
business logic regularly deals with multiple domains.

------
quadrature
Shopify | Developer | Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal, Waterloo | FULL-TIME ONSITE
VISA| [http://shopify.com](http://shopify.com)

Shopify is a platform that allows entrepreneurs to easily setup an online
store. Our products help merchants who are just starting as well as
established brands that need a solution that can scale with their traffic.

We're always working on products that make it easier for entrepreneurs to
reach their audience and help them make data driven decisions.

Shopify is built in Ruby on Rails running on a stack composed of Docker,
Golang, Mysql and Redis. Our data infrastructure uses Kafka, HDFS, Zookeeper
and we use PySpark and Sklearn for our data modeling and machine learning
tasks. If you're interested in building tools that empower Entrepreneurs come
take a look at who we are and what we're doing

\- blog: [https://engineering.shopify.com/](https://engineering.shopify.com/)

\- github: [https://github.com/Shopify](https://github.com/Shopify)

\- job postings: [https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-
via=XBuWsYM_Q2](https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-via=XBuWsYM_Q2)

Regardless of where you're applying this year I'd say make sure you focus your
application on specific roles, highlight your work and personal projects (over
academics) and don't treat interview results as a reflection of personal
worth. Good luck with your job hunt !.

~~~
fazalsa1
Hi,

I have pretty much applied for every application round I could. I am also
willing to do an internship if that’s what it takes to get my foot through the
door. I was wondering if you’d refer me. Thanks :)

~~~
fazalsa1
I can be connected LinkedIn at [http://linkedin.com/in/salman-
fazal-217197b6](http://linkedin.com/in/salman-fazal-217197b6)

------
kelset
European Travel Ventures | Full-time | ONSITE | London, UK | £30k-£50k |
[https://www.theyachtweek.com/](https://www.theyachtweek.com/) | React/React
Native/Web developers

ETV, the company behind The Yacht Week
([https://www.theyachtweek.com/](https://www.theyachtweek.com/)) and The Ski
Week ([https://www.theskiweek.com/](https://www.theskiweek.com/)), is looking
for some new coders to join its ranks to work on its web & mobile apps.

To be a good fit you'd need to:

\- Be passionate about coding

\- Have at least 1 year of production level experience

\- Be willing to take risks and propose your ideas

\- Not afraid to ask questions

\- Like to have fun and travel

In particular, we are looking for

* a Full Stack Developer (details: [https://www.theyachtweek.com/jobs/react-native-developer](https://www.theyachtweek.com/jobs/react-native-developer))

* a React Native Developer (details: [https://www.theyachtweek.com/jobs/full-stack-web-developer](https://www.theyachtweek.com/jobs/full-stack-web-developer))

We can't sponsor visa. If you are interested, sent an email with your CV at
jens (dot) a (at) europeantravelventures (dot) com (and please tell in the
subject which role you are interested in)

------
boyd
One Codex (YC S14) | San Francisco (Mission) | Full-time (ONSITE) |
[https://www.onecodex.com](https://www.onecodex.com)

One Codex is a platform for microbial genomics. We are a technical,
experienced (and profitable!) team working on meaningful problems that range
from infectious disease diagnostics to outbreak epidemiology to improving our
understanding of the microbiome. We work with top researchers, medical
institutions, and biotechs, and have processed samples from all seven
continents (and space!).

We're currently looking for generalist engineers across multiple positions,
including both those who are backend- and frontend-leaning. Our stack includes
Python, Rust, and ES6 Javascript, and we write everything from D3
visualizations to low-level bioinformatics algorithms.

Challenges include: (1) developing novel algorithms for analyzing complex
microbial communities; (2) working with terabytes of genomic data; (3)
building scientifically reproducible analyses suitable for both research and
the clinic; and (4) supporting scientists and developers building on our
platform with extensible APIs.

We are based in San Francisco and offer a competitive salary, meaningful
above-market equity, and the chance to be an early employee in a well-
positioned startup. Benefits include full medical, dental, and vision
coverage, a flexible vacation policy and relocation assistance if moving to
the Bay Area.

Please apply here: [http://jobs.onecodex.com/o/software-engineer-full-
stack](http://jobs.onecodex.com/o/software-engineer-full-stack)

------
andymatuschak
Khan Academy | Mountain View | Full-time

At Khan Academy, we’re building an early product development team which will
explore and propose solutions to big open problems in education. We’re looking
for a couple new prototyping-and-invention oriented colleagues to join us, and
we naturally thought of you all. Our approach is multidisciplinary, but we’re
seeking depth in interaction design
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/khanacademy/jobs/825531](https://boards.greenhouse.io/khanacademy/jobs/825531))
and scrappy prototype engineering
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/khanacademy/jobs/825502](https://boards.greenhouse.io/khanacademy/jobs/825502)).

For an idea of our work: we’re currently exploring how we might support
students in developing rich understanding through open-ended, free-response-
style activities (rather than the typical fill-in-the-blank or multiple-
choice). We hope to help millions build critical thinking, historical
reasoning, and literary analysis skills.

Here are a few reports on more conceptual exploratory projects from some of
the folks involved:
[https://www.khanacademy.org/research/reports/cantor](https://www.khanacademy.org/research/reports/cantor)
and [https://www.khanacademy.org/research/reports/early-
math](https://www.khanacademy.org/research/reports/early-math)

Please let us know if you’re at all interested in chatting more about the
roles (andy@khanacademy.org). Thank you!

~~~
mindhash
This is really interesting. Interactive learning is the future.

------
jhirshman
Uncountable | Machine Learning Engineers | San Francisco (Onsite) | $150k-220k
& Enterprise Sales | San Francisco (Onsite) | $70-120k + Commission

[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Uncountable accelerates the innovation of the world’s largest manufacturers.
By leveraging advanced artificial intelligence techniques, Uncountable's
algorithms get better material and chemical products to the market in half the
time. We work with companies of all sizes, from innovative startups to Fortune
500 manufacturers.

ML Engineers: We are looking to build out a world-class machine learning team
that can push the boundaries of what is currently possible with Bayesian
optimization and modeling. You will have the opportunity to work on difficult
machine learning problems at a very small startup.

REQUIREMENTS: MS or PhD in a related field. Experience with statistical
learning theory. Familiarity with software development.

Enterprise Sales: We are looking for resourceful, scrappy, and driven
professionals to grow out our sales and business development team. As a sales
representative, you will be responsible for generating leads, pitching
Uncountable’s AI platform to Directors/VPs, and closing enterprise deals. With
junior and senior positions available, non-sales backgrounds are perfectly
acceptable given a willingness to learn and improve.

These are on-site, full-time positions in San Francisco, CA. Learn more:
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)
Contact: jason@uncountable.com

------
kspilot
TrustFlight | Warwick, UK (ONSITE) | Full Stack & iOS Developers | £30-60k +
equity

TrustFlight is revolutionising record-keeping and tracking within the aviation
industry. Founded by a Commercial Pilot and Developer with deep domain
expertise, we are creating a Blockchain platform for Flight Data, as well as
building in-aircraft hardware for automated data acquisition.

We are currently looking for full stack and iOS developers to join the team.
Our stack is Rails, Swift, React & Multichain. Working at TrustFlight is a
great opportunity to be involved with an early-stage company, solving real
problems in a high-value industry. We provide a flexible working environment
with great emphasis on learning and self development.

Send us a message to find out more: jobs@trustflight.io

------
papercruncher
Tubi TV | Data, Backend, Android | San Francisco, Beijing | ONSITE VISA |
$160k-$225k | [https://tubitv.com](https://tubitv.com)

We are making premium TV shows and movies available for streaming everywhere
and to everyone, 100% free. Join Tubi TV and reinvent the way consumers
discover and consume premium, studio content. Some of our studio partners
include MGM, Lionsgate and Paramount.

We offer very competitive base salary & a performance-based bonus plan, stock
options, full medical, dental & vision, catered lunch, gym subsidies and your
choice of hardware. Learning is a huge part of our culture and we frequently
help non-engineers learn basic programming skills.

\- Lead Data Engineer/Scientist: Full autonomy and end to end ownership. In
charge of building and running the entire data team. The ideal candidate can
do their own analysis, build ML models, write quality code and ship them to
production. [http://grnh.se/esfm0b1](http://grnh.se/esfm0b1)

\- Lead (or Sr IC) Android Engineer: Work on an app with millions of users and
help redefine how long form content gets consumed on mobile. The ideal
candidate loves working on consumer products and obsesses over UX.
[http://grnh.se/j5sgvm1](http://grnh.se/j5sgvm1)

If you'd like to chat first, send me an email (marios at tubi dot tv) and
mention HN in the subject. Unfortunately we can only offer onsite positions in
San Francisco or Beijing. We also have some non-engineering positions open,
see [https://tubitv.com/static/careers](https://tubitv.com/static/careers) for
more details.

------
stevenheidel
Rigetti | Senior Software Engineer | Berkeley, CA | ONSITE FULLTIME

Rigetti Computing is a full-stack quantum computing company. We design and
manufacture superconducting quantum integrated circuits. We package and deploy
those chips in a low temperature environment, and we build control systems to
perform quantum logic operations on them. We build software to integrate our
systems directly into existing cloud infrastructure.

We are looking for Senior Software Engineers to join our growing team. Ideal
candidates should have relevant experience in a technical leadership role.
Bonus points for an understanding of Python, Lisp, C++, embedded software
development, or if you have worked in a scientific environment before.

Email me with questions - steven@rigetti.com

~~~
WWLink
Have you ever hired not-senior engineers? Like people with 3-5 years
experience? Or are there none of those on your team? I always wonder because
90% of hackernews posts are looking for seniors.

Thanks!

~~~
TP4Cornholio
Most startups can’t afford to train anyone.

------
SteveMorin
Tripping | San Francisco, CA | FULLTIME |
[http://www.tripping.com](http://www.tripping.com)

Do you love Travel?

Frontend/Fullstack Architect Salary + Equity You are an experienced frontend
engineer / architect who knows how to build the solid front end architectures.
Experience refactoring frontend technologies. You know the right abstractions
to organizing the site, technologies and components to allow teams to separate
concerns and know how to maximize workflows of engineers and designers.

    
    
      - At least 7 years of relevant experience
      - Experience in developing front end web technologies
      - Strong front end experience: Javascript React
      - Understanding of HTTP protocol, RESTful APIs
      - Knowledge of MVC (Ruby on Rails or similar)
      - Bonus knowledge of Erlang, Elixir or Phoenix 
    

[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Trippingcom/743999663276768...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Trippingcom/743999663276768-software-
architect-front-end-architecture)

Can email CTO at steve.morin@tripping.com

------
taitems
A Cloud Guru ([https://acloud.guru/careers/](https://acloud.guru/careers/)) |
Melbourne, Australia | Full Time, On Site

Now hiring several roles:

* Product Manager [https://acloud.guru/careers/product-manager](https://acloud.guru/careers/product-manager)

* Software Development Lead [https://acloud.guru/careers/software-development-lead](https://acloud.guru/careers/software-development-lead)

* Frontend Developer with UI/UX Skills [https://acloud.guru/careers/frontend-developer](https://acloud.guru/careers/frontend-developer)

* Mobile Application Developer [https://acloud.guru/careers/mobile-app-developer](https://acloud.guru/careers/mobile-app-developer)

* Full Stack Developer [https://acloud.guru/careers/fullstack-developer](https://acloud.guru/careers/fullstack-developer)

------
rcruzeiro
REMOTE or ONSITE (London) Android Native Developer – Pony Bikes
[http://getapony.com/](http://getapony.com/)

Pony Bikes is the smartest bike sharing system in the world, aiming at putting
everyone on the planet on a bike. We have successfully launched in the UK and
France with hundreds of Pony bikes grazing around.

No docking. No hassle. No limits.

The role: We are looking for a talented and experienced Android developer to
own the Android app development effort. The app is an essential part of the
product and is the main point of contact with the customers. This means that
the app must be top quality and resilient (as our users might be using the app
in less than ideal conditions e.g. poor connectivity, low GPS precision).

You will be working directly with the Head of Mobile to ensure that the app is
consistent both in terms of UX and architecture with the existing iOS app
(which is currently a bit more developed than its Android counterpart).

Main role: - Evolve our Android app from MVP to world-class app - Make sure
that the UX is perfect and our users have a seamless experience while riding
our bikes - Ensure that the app will work in several regions and languages
(Pony Bikes is currently operating in Oxford, UK and Angers, France)

The ideal candidate: - Excellent communication skills (English) - Strong self
management skills - Previous experience with RxKotlin is a huge plus - Shipped
a world-class app before (preferably more than once) - Must be capable of
owning the Android development. You'll be part of a small team where every
contribution counts, and you're encouraged and expected to deliver great value
to our loving customers

Details: - Competitive Pay (£35k - £60k) - Equity / stock options - Free
biking!

More details here: [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/you-strong-android-
developer-...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/you-strong-android-developer-
interested-urban-we-hiring-cruzeiro/)

jobs@ponybikes.co

------
decker405
Meshify | Austin, TX | ONSITE | Salary $80-140k |
[https://meshify.com](https://meshify.com)

Meshify is on a mission to enable companies to more easily create IOT
products. Using our customizable hardware and Carbon IOT Platform, companies
can focus on solving a problem using connected sensors, rather than spending
time running servers, building data pipelines, or designing user permission
systems.

We just launched our rewritten platform entitled Carbon. It is a ground-up
rewrite in Go, utilizing Docker, Rancher, ScyllaDB, and PostgreSQL. The new
front-end UI utilizes Riotjs and Tachyons CSS. We're looking for:

    
    
       - Backend Engineers interested in Go: https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/159231 
       - Frontend Engineers: https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/159277 
       - Full Stack Engineers (Go and Javascript): https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/159278 
       - DevOps Engineers: https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/150202
    

You can apply to any of the positions using the links above.

------
alalonde
Convergence Labs | Mid-level Frontend React Developer | Salt Lake City, UT or
REMOTE | Contract | $7-9K / month

Convergence Labs is the creator of Convergence, the world's first API designed
from the ground up for collaborative co-editing. We do consulting work as well
and recently landed an extremely interesting and ambitious project that is a
perfect fit for our product. You would be our first hire and work directly
with the founders.

This would be an excellent position for a smart and ambitious FE developer
with a couple years of React experience. You'd be working directly with three
industry veterans on a potentially transformative collaborative consumer-
facing application. We are small and flexible, so just about everything is
negotiable: 1099/W2, rate/salary, working from home, hours, equity, whatever.

Further information and contact information here:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xcvi1yxLOml66TrCPLYHCCSo...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xcvi1yxLOml66TrCPLYHCCSoc4P3bqaMWZno9M2tUIQ)

------
silverthorn
Angaza | Software Engineers | SF | ONSITE | [https://www.angaza.com/contact-
page/#careers](https://www.angaza.com/contact-page/#careers)

Angaza creates technology for selling life-changing products, especially off-
grid solar energy systems, in emerging markets:

\- [https://blog.angaza.com/angaza-raises-10-5-million-in-
series...](https://blog.angaza.com/angaza-raises-10-5-million-in-series-b-
financing-1fc53423ca80)

We've enabled more than a million people to use electricity at home for the
first time. The software you build here will reach millions more. We are
hiring multiple roles in San Francisco, including mobile and full-stack
developers:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-
developer/?venue=hackerN...](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-
developer/?venue=hackerNews)

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/backend-
developer/?venue=hackerN...](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/backend-
developer/?venue=hackerNews)

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/hardware-partnership-
engineering...](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/hardware-partnership-
engineering/?venue=hackerNews)

Angaza is a for-profit company, post-series B, with customers in more than
thirty countries. Our standard hiring process involves a phone conversation, a
carefully bounded home project, and an on-site interview. We don't believe in
gotcha logic puzzles or adversarial whiteboard programming, and we strive to
give you specific constructive feedback regardless of the outcome.

------
vldr
GUTS Tickets | Junior .. Senior Full stack developer | Amsterdam, The
Netherlands | ONSITE €35k-€60k p.a. depending on experience, part-time/full-
time, ESOP/token plan available.

GUTS Tickets is hiring developers: frontend, backend, blockchain & everything
in between.

GUTS Tickets is a ticketing platform & service that puts an end to disgraceful
secondary ticket prices and ticket fraud. We're currently a small team of
committed entrepreneurs, designers, developers, a lawyer and a dog. Do you
want to be part of the ticketing revolution? Come join our startup-team in
Amsterdam!

We're hiring frontend, backend & blockchain developers and have about 3 to 5
positions to fill, depending on your experience and flexibility.

Our (current) tech-stack:

Backend: Python / Django / REST API Blockchain: Ethereum / Solidity / Crypto
Frontend: Vue.js / Ember.js / React Native (yes, we do them all)

We're looking for anyone who does & loves any of the following. Overlapping
skills or full-stack is a big plus:

Frontend JS development (senior/medior/junior): JavaScript, Vue.js, EmberJS,
Tests, HTML, CSS/SASS/PostCSS, Bootstrap

Backend development (medior/junior): Python 3.5, Django REST API, PostgreSQL
Blockchain development (medior/senior): Ethereum, Solidity, Smart Contracts
DevOps: Gitlab, CI/CD, AWS

We tend to work Agile: Scrum / Kanban.

Competitive salary based on experience: full-/part-time is negotiable. ESOP or
GET token plan is also negotiable. We prefer onsite team-members at the
moment. We're located at the top floor of Pakhuis de Zwijger, in Amsterdam
with a beautiful view over the water and inner city.

Perks: PS4 Pro 4K TV gaming-battles, ping-pong tournaments, Friday-afternoon
drinks on roof terrace, committed team-members from all over the world (all
on-site), meetups & lightning talks, access to "fill in whatever you want"
events & conferences.

Got GUTS? Join our team and send your CV to jobs (at) guts.tickets (soliciting
is NOT appreciated). Check out
[https://guts.tickets/jobs](https://guts.tickets/jobs) for more info.

------
joshwolters12
VideoAmp | Santa Monica, CA | ONSITE FULLTIME | videoamp.com | 100 - 130k

We’re based in Santa Monica and founded in 2014, and have raised more than $36
million in funding to date. VideoAmp owns and operates the world's first
integrated TV operating system for the convergence of linear TV and digital
video advertising. We’re a young, hungry engineering team that likes to dream
big, have fun, and work on new tech. We value our strong culture and are
looking for not just great engineers, but great personalities.

JavaScript Full Stack Engineer - We're looking for an expert in node.js that
is responsible for all layers of our react.js stack, cross­-functions with
other teams on internal projects, and develops API integrations with our
partner companies.

Additional job listings and more company information available on our website:
[https://videoamp.engineering/join-us.html](https://videoamp.engineering/join-
us.html)

Please contact me directly if interested. My e-mail address is
josh@videoamp.com.

------
fedesaravia
Citrusbyte | Remote | Experienced Software Engineer | citrusbyte.com

Citrusbyte is a software consultancy that believes in using simple tools to
solve problems. We build custom systems for both startups and enterprises -
You can see our portfolio for more information about our clients.

Our main offices are in Los Angeles and New York, but we work remotely with
people from all around the world.

Our engineers have experience in a consultative environment, excellent
communication skills and a desire to work with talented teams building
innovative products. We work closely with our clients, sharing our experience
to help them better define their products.

We are looking for Experienced Frontend and Backend Engineers:

On the backend, we value experience in Ruby (off Rails) and knowledge about
other languages like Elixir or Go.

On the frontend, we are searching for HTML, CSS and JavaScript experts that
are always learning and adapting to the ever-evolving frontend landscape.

Find out more at
[http://careers.citrusbyte.com/](http://careers.citrusbyte.com/)

------
cabana
Cabana Blockchain | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE, REMOTE | $80k -
$140k (USD/BTC)

Cabana Blockchain is developing blockchain-enabled IoT devices for your smart
home. Our devices will improve your life while communicating and transacting
over a private blockchain. We're a privately-owned stealth startup company
operating out of San Francisco, CA.

We're looking to hire for the following positions:

Hardware - Electrical Engineer (ONSITE)

Hardware - Firmware Engineer (ONSITE, REMOTE)

Hardware - Mechanical Engineer (ONSITE)

Software - Backend Developer (ONSITE, REMOTE)

Software - Frontend Developer (ONSITE, REMOTE)

Please visit
[https://cabanablockchain.com/careers](https://cabanablockchain.com/careers)
for details.

~~~
lfowles
Why do the remote positions not have USD compensation offered as well?

~~~
cabana
If you have a US bank account, we would be fine paying in USD.

~~~
zerr
What's wrong with non-US bank accounts?

~~~
cabana
There's nothing wrong with them, it's just a lot more convenient for us to pay
in bitcoin. If you really prefer USD, we can talk after the hiring process and
set something up.

------
biodave
Oxeon | Healthcare Data Scientist | San Mateo, CA | Onsite or Remote (US
only), Contract | $110-$150 /hour |
[https://www.oxeonpartners.com](https://www.oxeonpartners.com)

Entrepreneurial data scientist needed to find insights and patterns in large
healthcare data sets that will be used to assist cancer diagnosis and
treatment decision making.

We are currently working with the a number of the nation’s most recognized
oncologists and working with two large cohorts of medical records containing
tens of millions of patient data points.

Oxeon conceives, designs and validates new business concepts to then create
and launch new healthcare technology and services companies, either in
partnership with a strategic partner (e.g. large health systems) or as an
independent de novo company. Our team is small, moves quickly and works with
our network of the nation’s leading healthcare executives to source innovative
ideas, hone them into compelling new businesses.

CONTACT: ds@oxeonpartners.com

------
guha
Onai | | Silicon Valley | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, ONSITE, VISA

We have hired multiple people through HN and look forward to more.

Interview process: Video calls if you're presently distant or an in-person
visit if you're local.

We're tackling exciting technical challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields (including for
NASA). We have particular strengths in dispersed computation and deep
learning.

We're currently open to engineers with solid experience in Haskell (especially
with Liquid Haskell), distributed systems, Rust, and/or Clojure, as well as to
enthusiastic developers who might lack this precise experience but are eager
and able to learn. We also welcome interest from postdoctoral researchers or
senior graduate students.

We do not presently have openings for undergraduates (B.Sc. students).

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

------
mapd
MapD | San Francisco (city), | Backend Developer, Frontend Visualization
Developer, Developer Advocate (ONSITE/REMOTE)

MapD ([https://www.mapd.com](https://www.mapd.com)) is a NEA/Google
Ventures/Nvidia/Verizon Ventures/Vanedge/In-Q-Tel backed Series B startup that
builds a lightning-fast open source GPU-accelerated database and visual
analytics platform that takes advantage of the massive parallelism and high
memory bandwidth of GPUs. We can literally run queries orders of magnitude
faster than other systems and since the results are on the GPUs, we can easily
visualize the result sets with the native GPU rendering pipeline. Check out
our Tweetmap demo
([http://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap](http://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap)) or
our 11.6 billion record shipping demo
([https://www.mapd.com/demos/ships](https://www.mapd.com/demos/ships)) for an
idea of what the system can do.

We’re looking for:

Backend Developer - Someone with strong experience in C++ and database/systems
programming. Knowledge of CUDA/OpenCL, LLVM, X64 Optimization, and/or OpenGL a
major plus.

Frontend Developer – Someone with strong knowledge of React/Redux. Ideal
candidate has good design sense and a data visualization background.

DevOps Engineer - Manage our in-house and cloud infrastructure and build
management and deployment systems.

Developer Advocate - Someone who can convey the technical value of our product
to the developer community, both in written form and at meetups, conferences,
etc.

We’re a growing Series B company (~50 people) with deep knowledge of databases
and GPU Programming. Benefits and equity are competitive ($110K-$175K w/
equity).

Please email jobs@mapd.com if you're interested!

------
latch
Second Spectrum | Software Engineer | Los Angeles, USA | onsite
[https://www.secondspectrum.com/](https://www.secondspectrum.com/)

We're a sports oriented company blending computer vision, machine learning and
design to change how sports are coached, played and watched. We do the
tracking for the NBA (getting the x, y data).

Mostly looking for Senior developers (we hire many new grads who do
internships with us, so we're at capacity for junior developers, sorry):
[https://www.secondspectrum.com/careers.html](https://www.secondspectrum.com/careers.html)

Briefly: Computer Vision (CV) in Lausanne CH, mid-senior software engineer in
LA, mid-to-senior front-end engineer in LA.

Python and C++ on the data science side. Elixir, Typescript, Elm, Node
everywhere else (some Scala and Go here and there)

------
plsoucy
TapClicks | Senior Software Engineers (LAMP and AngularJS) | Montreal, QC |
ONSITE, VISA, SALARY: 80-110k CAD + stock options

* Senior software engineers (back-end (LAMP/PHP 7), front-end (AngularJS) and full stack) (80-110k CAD)

* QA Engineers (50-90k CAD)

* Tech support engineers/junior developers (30-60k CAD)

We build a unified reporting dashboard mostly targeted at marketing agencies,
with connections to 150+ third-party platforms from which we get data through
APIs and FTPs in some cases. We also offer a workflow management tool to help
make our clients more efficient.

TapClicks is #225 in the Inc 5000 list of fastest-growing private US companies
for 2017, and has offices in San Jose (Silicon Valley), Nashville and Boston.

We're looking for people in the Montreal area or willing to move to Montreal.
We're open to sponsoring VISAs for great candidates.

Email me at plsoucy@tapclicks.com if interested. Thanks!

~~~
rabeeshkumar
I have seen the same comment by 'canadiancreed', on TapClicks dec post. Looks
like it's a fake :)

------
jdleesmiller
Overleaf (www.overleaf.com) | REMOTE | (1) Ops Engineer, (2) Growth Hacker

We're hiring for two positions at Overleaf, which is an online LaTeX editor
with over 2 million registered users. We help academics collaborate more
effectively and make LaTeX easier to work with. We recently acquired
ShareLaTeX.com and are merging the two platforms into Overleaf v2.

1\. Ops Engineer: We want to migrate our infrastructure to Google
Cloud/AWS/Docker from our current setup based around Chef-server running on
Linode. The technologies we currently use and will still need to support
before any migration include Ubuntu, Redis, MongoDB, Haproxy, Nginx, Node.js,
Jenkins and Docker. See
[https://www.overleaf.com/jobs](https://www.overleaf.com/jobs) for more
information and how to apply.

2\. Growth Hacker: We are looking for a data-driven and technically savvy
marketer to develop and test new content, propositions, landing pages and
experiences, drive conversions and improve our funnel analysis, and drive
engagement and make sure churn stays low. See
[https://www.overleaf.com/jobs](https://www.overleaf.com/jobs) for more
information and how to apply.

Some reasons you'd enjoy working with us:

\- Around 80% of our codebase is open-source and we’re big fans of Free
Software.

\- Working hours can be flexible to your needs. Applicants in or near GMT
preferred.

\- We’re agile (with a lowercase a). We test thoroughly (unit and acceptance),
we have a CI build process, a full staging environment to play with, and we
automate as much as possible.

\- Remote is a first class citizen, all founders and employees work remotely.
We get everyone together in London every few months for valuable face to face
time.

Please see [https://www.overleaf.com/jobs](https://www.overleaf.com/jobs) for
more information and how to apply.

------
antoviaque
REMOTE (Worldwide) - Open Source Developer on Open edX - Python/Django,
Javascript (OpenCraft - Remote/worldwide company incorporated in Berlin)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by many
universities and companies to run online courses. See edx.org, stanford.edu or
fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances. We are a team of sixteen
senior developers, working remotely from Europe, North America, Asia &
Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but contributing and
working with them on various projects. This is a full time position, were you
would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a good
internet connection. : )

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, MIT, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing developing core platform features, custom
exercises and tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying
instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS,
MySQL, MongoDB, Android/iOS

Interview process: a 30 minutes Hangout with a (simple) coding exercise.

To apply, fill this form: [http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

~~~
eirinikos
Hi! This work sounds really exciting to me - is it possible for me to contact
you with some questions?

~~~
antoviaque
Sure - email me at xavier AT opencraft com if there are any question you'd
like to sort out before applying, I'll be happy to answer you.

------
nivals
Sure, Inc | [https://sureapp.com](https://sureapp.com) | New York, NY or Santa
Monica, CA | Full Time | ONSITE | $120-$160k

At Sure, our vision is to change the way billions of people interact with
insurance. Our engineers are developing the experiences that will change how
current and future generations protect their valuables. We're looking for team
members who are big thinkers in all areas, including mobile apps, artificial
intelligence, and UI design.

We're looking to hire iOS, Android, and web engineers who can oversee the
design, development, and maintenance of our different client facing products.
You'll be a core member of the team working with the Design, UX, Product, and
Research teams to build and iterate on new features.

Roles: Frontend Engineer (React)

~~~
madisonbullard
This sounds like me!! Can you pass along a contact I can reach out to?

------
stmw
Commure, Inc. | San Francisco, CA | Multiple positions | Fulltime | ONSITE We
are a stealth startup working to fix the software doctors use. If you have
seen what physicians have to put up with, it's a bad version of the 90s, and
makes medical care worse and more expensive for everyone. We are a group of
previously successful engineers and entrepreneurs (MIT, Dartmouth, Datapower,
Stripe, Salesforce, etc) and senior doctors (John Hopkins, UCSF, etc) who are
determined to finally fix this.

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded.

Stack: includes Rust, React and Node. We will also be solving some very
interesting problems in the areas of APIs, domain-specific machine-learning
and fine-grained application security.

Please email jobs@commure.com and mention "[hnjobs]" in the subject line.

------
rachelita
Circle Invest --> Zero commission cryptocurrency investing | FULL TIME |
Backend Engineering | New York or Boston | Onsite

Circle is building an exciting new product within the digital asset &
cryptocurrency markets to help consumers gain exposure to crypto assets with
easy, fast and with best in class pricing.

We're hiring for our Elixir/Phoenix (Phx 1.3) API team for a new
Cryptocurrency Investment product we're building at Circle. Boston/NYC mainly,
but willing to consider other locations.

Feel free to ping me directly at rachel@circle.com, or reach out here:
[https://www.circle.com/en/careers/24114123-99c2-45aa-b65e-03...](https://www.circle.com/en/careers/24114123-99c2-45aa-b65e-03b9dd507017)

------
atinnolitics1
Innolitics | Python and Web Developer | Austin, NYC, Houston | REMOTE | Full-
time | [http://innolitics.com](http://innolitics.com)

We are a growing, all-remote firm focusing on medical imaging software. Our
tight-knit team includes developers and engineers who are passionate about
solving interesting and challenging problems in the space.

We are currently seeking a creative software developer to work on medical
imaging projects for our clients using Python, C++, and web technologies.

Please refer to our job posting for more information and application
instructions: [http://innolitics.com/join/developer-
december-2017/](http://innolitics.com/join/developer-december-2017/)

~~~
ihalip
Is the position for candidates in the continental US only? The job posting
seems to suggest that.

~~~
joesley
Sorry about that: "You can live wherever you want within the United States and
must be authorized to work in the United States."

------
teichman
Lighthouse AI, Inc. | Palo Alto, CA | ONSITE, VISA, FULLTIME | Relocation
available

Lighthouse exists to improve human life by endowing physical spaces with
useful and accessible intelligence. We’re starting with the home: tell it what
you care about, and it tells you when those things happen.

    
    
      "Let me know if the kids don't get home by 4pm."
      "Tell me if you see someone waving hello while I’m out."
      "Did you see anyone new over the weekend?"
    

It’s made possible by the combination of cutting edge computer vision, natural
language understanding, and 3D sensing like you’d find in an iPhone X or a
self-driving car. Check us out at our site [0] or in the news [1].

We're hiring across the board:

    
    
      Senior Web Developer
      Deep Learning Engineer
      Senior Deep Learning Engineer
      Distributed Vision Systems Engineer
      Software Engineer (C++)
      Manager Quality / SQE / Reliability Engineering
      Manufacturing Engineer
    

See our jobs page [2] or drop us a line at jobs@light.house

[0] [https://light.house](https://light.house)

[1] [https://qz.com/981081/the-smart-home-might-finally-get-
some-...](https://qz.com/981081/the-smart-home-might-finally-get-some-brains/)

[2] [https://jobs.lever.co/light.house](https://jobs.lever.co/light.house)

------
juanplusjuan
Modsy | Portland, OR / Belgium | Junior/Senior Full Stack + Back End
Engineers, Computer Vision | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[https://www.modsy.com](https://www.modsy.com)

Modsy is a fast growing, SF-based startup that allows you to see inspirational
designs and decor within the context of your own home. Using a combination of
3D graphics and computer vision, we allow you to "try on" furniture before you
buy it. We've hit "hockey stick" growth and you'd be helping to scale a
product that is used by thousands daily. We're hiring across a number of roles
including full stack, back end (ETL, API), and computer vision. Check out our
roles here:

[http://modsy.bamboohr.com/jobs/](http://modsy.bamboohr.com/jobs/)

You'd be joining an incredibly talented team of engineers, artists, designers
and creators that bring the Modsy magic every day. We're first movers in an
exciting space that will soon become the future of home design. Check out
modsy.com/portfolio and see if you can tell which of our images on our site
are real vs. renderings (hint: they're all renderings). Our stack is
React/Redux/WebGL + Django/Python.

* Must reside in US * Professional experience required

Contact me directly at jv@modsy.com.

~~~
trbl
Where are your Portland offices located? Are they downtown?

------
jobs-at-OEM
Open Energy Market | UI/UX Front-end Developer | REMOTE OK (Commutable to
Surrey UK) | to £60k | Permanent

Open Energy Market is on a mission to change the energy and buying market.

We have an inspired and dedicated team across multiple departments, all
working to move the energy industry to a transparent and innovative tomorrow.

To reach our target as a leader in our field, we are dedicated to investing in
the growth of an outstanding team. Individuals who embrace the ambition of
Open Energy Market; who are experts in their field and are ambitious in their
careers.

We are looking for a creative thinker who's seeking a role that combines
design and front-end development.

With significant previous experience in user experience definition and user
interface design, you will be able to take a concept from idea to
implementation. This role has been created to champion the user’s journey
through our software and to foster a user-centric mindset within the company,
a central part of what Open Energy Market's all about.

You will obsess over every detail. Your experience will provide you with a
depth of knowledge in various interaction paradigms, along with thoughts on
how to improve them. Your designs should adhere to the latest drafts of web
standards and experience of designing accessible UI’s is highly beneficial.

To find out more and arrange a chat please head over to
[http://info.openener.gy/work-with-oem](http://info.openener.gy/work-with-oem)

------
cecilial
Eden | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.eden.io](https://www.eden.io)

Eden is the full-stack solution for office management. Our mission is to
empower each client and Eden Wizard to do the best work of her or his life.
Our services include office cleaning, supply stocking, IT support, handyman
services, and taskers. Each Eden client has a dedicated account lead to ensure
an insanely great experience.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/eden](https://www.keyvalues.com/eden)

Here are our open roles:

\- Product Designer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/eden18/jobs/942861#.WkgUfVQ-e3U](https://boards.greenhouse.io/eden18/jobs/942861#.WkgUfVQ-e3U)

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/eden18/jobs/850957#.WkgUfFQ-e3U](https://boards.greenhouse.io/eden18/jobs/850957#.WkgUfFQ-e3U)

\- Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/eden18/jobs/850953#.WkgUfVQ-e3U](https://boards.greenhouse.io/eden18/jobs/850953#.WkgUfVQ-e3U)

------
xycodex
Amazon Elastic Container Services (Docker on AWS) | Software Engineer |
Seattle, WA | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/584558/software-
development-...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/584558/software-development-
engineer)

The Amazon ECS team is looking for Software Engineers to build services that
allow our customers to run, manage, and deploy Docker containers at scale.

This team addresses very unique scaling challenges that directly impact how
developers and organizations consume computing capacity in the cloud. This is
an opportunity to be part of a world-class team in AWS.

You will design and operate distributed, highly available, fault-tolerant
systems on a massive scale.

This is a high growth team as we are working in the competitive and rapidly
evolving space of containers and orchestration. You will be building the
future!

To learn more about Amazon EC2 Container Services, visit
[https://aws.amazon.com/ecs](https://aws.amazon.com/ecs)

Please mention this Hacker News post when applying! =)

Backend Engineer - [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/584558/software-
development-...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/584558/software-development-
engineer)

~~~
nikkwong
How can I mention this HN post? When I click 'apply' it auto-submits my
application. Please feel free to follow up nikkwong0 at gmail

------
radq
Amazon Web Services | SDE and/or Web Dev | Seattle, WA or Vancouver, BC |
Onsite, Full-time

AWS is cloud company. You've probably heard of us. Although it’s a large
organization it’s made up of lots of small product teams. We are a 2-pizza
team building a new AWS product we are going to be launching later this year.
We need a few more folks to help us launch. Unfortunately we’re pretty
secretive about new products so we can’t share too many details about the
product with you yet. What we can say is that we're part of the AI division
and, as you might guess from the job title, the product involves web
technologies. We expect this product to have a huge impact on the entire AWS
ecosystem.

In your role you’ll focus on building our web app, but you’ll be expected to
act like a startup member and participate in every aspect of creating a great
product. That includes innovating, designing, prototyping, developing,
testing, deploying and operating this new AWS product. You’ll learn about
Amazon’s peculiar culture and internal processes. Our web app is built using
common web technology including React/Redux/GraphQL, and Webpack.

Our team is split between Seattle, WA and Vancouver, BC. You can choose to
work in either place. Work Hard, Have Fun, Make History.

Feel free to reach out to me at vikhyak@amazon.com if you have any questions.
You can apply for the position here:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/543581/web-dev-engineer-
ii-a...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/543581/web-dev-engineer-ii-aws-new-
initiative)

------
fabian_minodes
Minodes ([https://www.minodes.com/](https://www.minodes.com/)) | Berlin,
Germany (ONSITE) | full-time | Visa | Software/Data Engineers

Minodes is a startup in the retail analytics space. Based in the heart of
Berlin, we provide (offline) retailers innovative solutions to understand
their business better, enhance their customers' in-store shopping experience,
and bridge the gap between online and offline.

From a technology perspective, we have thousands of our sensors installed in
our customers' retail stores around the world and a server infrastructure to
manage these sensors and to process the terabytes of data that they are
producing. Our tech stack consists of Python (and Golang) for data processing
and analysis, and Cassandra and Postgres for data storage. We work, learn and
develop while having lots of fun on the way. We're also happy to help with
visa and relocation where necessary.

We are looking for a wide range of people to join our team, including:

Data Engineer: [https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/26155](https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/26155)

Backend Developer: [https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/6481](https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/6481)

Frontend Developer: [https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/15440](https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/15440)

No recruiters please.

------
miriameva
Snowplow Analytics | ONSITE (London)/REMOTE (UTC+0 - UTC+1) | Full-time |
[https://snowplowanalytics.com/](https://snowplowanalytics.com/)

Snowplow is a startup with a mission to empower people and companies to use
data to do transformative things. We provide technology and services that
enables our users to collect the data that they want, use that data to
surprise and delight their customers, and transform their business.

We have an office in Shoreditch but over half of our employees also work
remotely, which is something we're passionate about continuing. We're set to
grow rapidly this year and are looking for:

1\. Site Reliability Engineer -
[https://snowplowanalytics.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=955625](https://snowplowanalytics.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=955625)

2\. Support Engineer -
[https://snowplowanalytics.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=972752](https://snowplowanalytics.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=972752)

3\. Customer Success Manager -
[https://snowplowanalytics.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=969721](https://snowplowanalytics.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=969721)

We currently monitor the Snowplow event pipeline across more than 100 AWS
accounts and are working towards managing 1,000 and then 10,000 AWS, GCP and
Azure accounts.

Our in-house stack includes Java, Scala, Python, React, Docker, Ansible,
Consul, CloudFormation, Bash and Golang. For our next level of automation, we
are now exploring tools such as Terraform, Kubernetes and Vault.

We offer a competitive package based on experience, the freedom to work
wherever suits you best, a talented team to work alongside, two company away-
weeks a year, regular meetups/offsites and a continuous supply of Pact coffee
if you're based in London.

For more information or to apply, please email me at
miriam@snowplowanalytics.com.

~~~
theabinator
Hi, Do you offer Visa sponsorship? Thanks

------
andrest
The Farmer's Dog | Software Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE, SALARY:100-140k,
[https://www.thefarmersdog.com/](https://www.thefarmersdog.com/)

The Farmer’s Dog is a VC backed (we just raised $8.1m Series A from Shasta
Ventures) direct-to-consumer pet health brand on a mission to disrupt the $60
Billion pet food industry. Our products are human-quality, personalised and
manufactured on demand.

Even though we don't sound like a typical tech company we take pride in
software development. We’re building a subscription based e-commerce business
from the ground up and have plenty of interesting problems to solve. Our aim
is to offer a seamless subscription experience through on-time production,
customised products and best in class customer support. We have CI and CD
processes in place, and make use of docker-based microservices via Iron.io. We
have plenty of challenges to tackle from predictive analysis to optimising
fulfillment operations.

We're looking for a mid/senior Software Engineer who's comfortable writing
backend code and dealing with docker and aws. Our stack is react (and redux),
node, postgres, docker and aws. If this sounds like you reach out at
info+hn@thefarmersdog.com

------
MarkMc
Springbok Solutions Ltd | C++ Developer | London, UK | Full-Time or Part-Time
| REMOTE | £50-60K

I’m looking for a C++ developer with at least 3 years experience to help me
port a large macOS Objective C++ application to Windows. You must be familiar
with Windows system calls and the UI event loop, debugging with Visual Studio
or gdb/lldb. Experience with Mac Objective C/C++, XCode, git and gradle is a
bonus.

You must be fluent in English, have fast internet connection, and be in a
timezone that allows you to work at least 4 hours between 10am and 10pm Sydney
time. Email CV to mark dot mclaren at solaraccounts.co.uk, and if possible
include links to code you have written on GitHub or stack overflow.

------
rayjbjang
OneDegree| Insurance Tech | Hong Kong & Taipei, Taiwan | ONSITE | Full-time |
Engineering | $25K – $37K monthly + equity | Visa sponsorship provided

OneDegree is a technology company bringing insurance to the next generation in
Asia, with an aim to reinvent how insurance works from end-to-end.

Established in Hong Kong and operated in Hong Kong, Taiwan, and mainland
China, we lead the regional insurance technology development with the use of
Artificial Intelligence and start-of-the-art technology.

If you are interested - please check out our job post on
[https://angel.co/onedegreehk/jobs/](https://angel.co/onedegreehk/jobs/)

E-mail: ray.jang@inonedegree.com

------
sophplum
The Plum Guide (www.plumguide.com) | Senior Software Engineer | FULL TIME |
Old Street, London | ON SITE | £55,000 - £75,000

The Plum Guide is building a marketplace of the world’s best holiday homes.
For real! We are taking a systematic and obsessive approach to testing every
single home on the planet, and accepting only the top 1%. We do so by putting
every home through The Plum Test: a gruelling hospitality exam, which uses a
mix of algorithms and physical visits by hospitality experts. We are funded by
an all-star cast investor group including Local Globe. We have just closed our
Series A round of funding with the objective to take Plum global. The first
city we are opening is Paris.

We are building a business that brings world-leading technical excellence
alongside incredible visual creatives and brand builders to be globally
successful.

We are currently a team of 5 skilled developers working in a fast-paced
environment with lots of knowledge sharing and super interesting problems to
solve. We are all constantly learning through project ownership and
responsibility.

Examples of cool things the team are doing:

\- Working on an array of projects to scale our platform to multiple cities.
This includes working on i18n, booking platform, payments and our cloud
architecture. \- Working in sprints to improve conversion, performance and
support growth. \- Shaping the stack, integration, deployment, testing and
agile processes. \- Writing awesome code!

Full spec:[https://plumguide-careers.squarespace.com/senior-software-
en...](https://plumguide-careers.squarespace.com/senior-software-engineer-1)

------
katyi
Top Hat | [https://tophat.com/work-with-us/](https://tophat.com/work-with-us/)
| Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE Full-time

We are looking for software engineers to join our team. We are hiring a DevOps
Engineer, Data Engineer, and a Full-stack Web Developer (Python, Django,
Javascript, React.js/Flux, AWS, Ansible; recently we’ve been practicing
Continuous Deployment on Lambda). Salary range based on experience from $80K
to $120K.

We’re a pretty awesome growth-stage startup in the education space - we make
the classroom more interactive, fun and engaging for both students and
professors. We raised our Series C round in order to take on the textbook
industry, which you can read about here:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-15/top-
hat-r...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-15/top-hat-
raises-22-5-million-to-go-after-pearson-mcgraw-hill) \- Union Square Ventures
joined us this round, who along with our previous investors make up some of
the top VCs in the world (having funded companies like Kickstarter, Twitter,
Shopify, Salesforce, Box.net, etc.).

Top Hat helps professors make every lecture count by transforming mobile
devices into powerful engagement tools, inside and outside the classroom.
Recently, Top Hat has been building out interactive textbooks and creating a
way for professors to collaborate on authoring new content and sharing it
through our marketplace. In summary, we have a great dev culture and some
really cool problems to work on!

We’re also running a Hack && Tell community event on January 16th—come see
some cool tech demos and say hi! [https://www.meetup.com/Toronto-Hack-and-
Tell/events/24564159...](https://www.meetup.com/Toronto-Hack-and-
Tell/events/245641595/)

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/?lever-origin=applied&lever-
sou...](https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B0%5D=HN&department=Engineering)

------
pkcsecurity
PKC Security | Mid- or Senior- engineer | Huntington Beach, CA | ONSITE, FULL-
TIME | $110-$140k | [https://pkcsecurity.com](https://pkcsecurity.com) PKC
Security is a small, elite custom dev shop. Our engineers build cutting-edge,
innovative products to solve our clients’ most wicked problems. Our work spans
across the fintech, e-commerce, NGO, and education spaces.

We are looking for a strong mid-level dev or a senior dev who is as passionate
as we are about working with other excellent, experienced engineers. We need
someone who is capable of making tough engineering decisions on the fly for
greenfield projects, and then guide a team to implement them effectively.

We offer great benefits and have a strong, empowering company culture. Our
company’s mission is “to make new ways in the wilderness for the weak to know
truth and live free.”

Our stack is Clojure + reagent for web and mobile, and Heroku or AWS with
terraform for DevOps. Knowing Clojure is not required. We have also been known
to experiment with other randomly assorted languages, frameworks, and
infrastructure :)

If you are interested, email Mike at jobs@pkcsecurity.com with your resume and
any questions you may have!

------
joshfraser
Origin ([https://www.originprotocol.com](https://www.originprotocol.com)) is a
blockchain project focused on building the sharing economy without
intermediaries. We're creating protocols to allow buyers and sellers of
fractional usage assets and services (think Airbnb, Getaround, Fiverr,
Taskrabbit) to transact without paying middlemen 20-30%. We're excited by the
opportunity to build censorship resistant marketplaces and redistribute value
to the contributors to the network instead of just the founders and VCs. We
believe the open source protocols we're developing could ultimately replace
dozens of existing multimillion or multibillion dollar businesses.

We're experienced founders who have built and sold multiple businesses in the
past. Origin is the most ambitious idea we've tackled to date (hopefully on
the right side of crazy). We currently have a working MVP built on Ethereum
and IPFS. We're looking for all sorts of people to join our team, whether you
code in react, python or solidity. We're a distributed team and open to
remote.

Ping us at founders@originprotocol.com if you're interested.

------
Peroni
Unmade | Full-time | ONSITE | London, UK | £50k-£70k + equity |
[https://unmade.com](https://unmade.com) | Python Engineers

Unmade is the leading customisation platform for the fashion industry,
directly connecting consumer choices to automated manufacturing.

The speed with which we are growing means we are looking for a senior python
engineer to work with the development team to build upon existing systems and
help shape the architecture of the platform. You will actively contribute to a
positive working environment and care about sharing knowledge and are keen to
help out fellow team members.

The Unmade technology stack covers everything from 3D modelling engines to
order processing and systems integrations to custom language compilers for
industrial knitting machines. We’re using innovative approaches to transform
an industry suffering with a chronic lack of vertical integration and
automation.

Apply here:
[https://unmade.workable.com/j/41806BF0A4](https://unmade.workable.com/j/41806BF0A4)
or email me directly if you fancy having a chat - stevie [at] unmade [dot] com

------
vencatter
Unnamed Yet | Fullstack, Backend, Frontend, DevOps Engineer | Junior & Senior
| Germany, Hamburg | Full-Time | ONSITE | VISA

Use your chance to design a whole product from scratch. We are searching our
first five employees (whole teams welcome!) to build an automated solution for
an existing, proven and successful business. We will start in late Q1/2018 on
technical green grass. We will be a completely decoupled subsidiary from our
parent company and can benefit from long-term funding. We are not wasting our
time on the next pitch for investors. Instead we focus on and work with our
existing customers and benefit from our position without market-entry
barriers.

You would...

* Work for an extraordinary life-work-balance and a fair, market-driven compensation

* Have the chance to build a product from day one

* Be able to work in the tools and languages you know best

* Be directly involved in profit sharing instead of working for low equity which eventually would be a net-loss for you

* Be part of an international team as we care for different cultures from begin on

We...

* Care for developer and personal skills and want to benefit from your knowledge

* Are interested in building junior aswell senior positions (this means: apply even without much professional knowledge!)

* Believe in flexibility instead of 40h/week

* Live a feedback, non-bullshit-speak culture

* Honour error-making instead of unconsciousness

* Are located in Germany (Deutschland), Hamburg with own office space near main train station

* Are willing to provide Bachelor-/Master-thesis-agreements if you want to stay in long-term

* Are building a real team where on-site activity is needed nevertheless we will have homeoffice policies

Interview process: virtual session(s) with CTO; on-site Mettbrötchen mit
Zwiebeln™ (or pizza ;-) with CEO & CTO; contract

Contact me: whoishiring@heap.nu

Avoid the confidence gap and reach out to me without bullshit-speak. We can
talk on Skype and/or phone for more details without you having to invest much
time before preparing your application. Even a one-liner is okay. Please only
applicate if you are near to us, willing to relocate (we will help you!) or to
commute some days a week. No remote-only applications, please.

~~~
BoB_C_137
I'm a student looking for an internship in germany. How can i contact you?

~~~
Teichopsia
Send them an email. It's listed in the comment.

------
thong-le
People.ai | San Francisco | F/T ONSITE VISA |
[https://www.people.ai](https://www.people.ai)

People.ai is the AI platform for data-driven sales and marketing. We give
sales leaders a complete picture of sales activities and leverage AI to help
them manage their teams based on hard data, rather than assumptions. Marketing
teams gain visibility into how their leads move through the funnel after being
passed to sales, allowing them to attribute sales activity to the right leads,
campaigns, and opportunities. With AI, People.ai is finally bridging the gap
between sales and marketing.

People.ai is headquartered in San Francisco, CA and is backed by Y Combinator
and Silicon Valley’s top investors, including Lightspeed, Shasta Ventures and
Index Ventures. Customers include Lyft, Gainsight, and Cogniance.

We're hiring Full-stack Software Engineers, Data Engineer, Director of Data
Science, Director of Security, and Enterprise Account Executives.

Find job descriptions here:
[https://people.ai/careers](https://people.ai/careers)

If you're interested in having a conversation: thong@people.ai

~~~
thong-le
Direct links to each role:

Sr. Software Engineer -
[https://www.workable.com/j/517731C0AC](https://www.workable.com/j/517731C0AC)

Director of Data Science -
[https://www.workable.com/j/56B45C90A7](https://www.workable.com/j/56B45C90A7)

Enterprise Account Executive -
[https://www.workable.com/j/CE4A04AD6B](https://www.workable.com/j/CE4A04AD6B)

Technical Support Engineer -
[https://www.workable.com/j/5385EE67B5](https://www.workable.com/j/5385EE67B5)

------
arbesfeld
LogRocket | Cambridge, MA | Boston, MA | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://logrocket.com](https://logrocket.com)

LogRocket is a logging service that helps developers fix problems in their
JavaScript apps by letting them replay bugs. Our product is used by hundreds
of companies like UserTesting, Carfax, and NBC to eliminate the guesswork for
developers as they fix bugs. We are a few engineers today and looking to
double our team in the next few months. If you are interested in joining at
the ground-floor of a venture-funded, fast-growing company, feel free to reach
out to matt at logrocket dot com.

------
dataking
Immunant | Irvine, CA | ONSITE | REMOTE (US-only) | www.immunant.com/page/jobs

Immunant is building systems security tools that prevent vulnerability
exploits.

We are looking to fill the following full-time roles:

1) Compiler, linker, and loader expert. Deep knowledge of C/C++, and ELF as
well as x86, and ARM/AArch64 machine code expected. Previous experience with
compiler and linker development preferred.

2) Rust aficionado for language migration project. Familiarity with all things
Rust expected. Maybe you've contributed to Rust already? Experience with
language parsing, refactoring, analysis, and/or rewriting preferred.

Apply here: www.immunant.com/page/jobs

------
pliguori
Allianz | Munich, Germany | Big Data DevOps Engineers | Onsite 60k€ - 100k€

\- Bachelor or equivalent experience in a technical field (for example,
Software Engineering, Computer Science, or 3+ years as DevOps or Architect
...)

\- Very strong experience with Linux and scripting languages

\- Hands-on experience with hypervisor, provisioning, configuration and
deployment technologies, (KVM, Vagrant, Puppet, Docker...)

\- Work experience with 2 or more programming languages (Java, C++ / C#,
Scala, Python, Ruby, C); JavaScript frameworks as a plus

\- Thorough bugtracking, debugging and stacktrace/logfile deep dive skills

\- Knowledge in databases technologies and fundamentals, both RDBMS and NoSQL

\- Hands-on experience with cloud technologies, principles (IaaS, PaaS, SaaS)
and capabilities

\- Managing security in an enterprise environment (LDAP/AD, Kerberos,
encryption...)

\- Knowledge of basic networking concepts (OSI Layers, VPN, Tunneling) and
protocols

\- Familiar with several architectural (MVC, naked objects, microservices...),
design (facade, proxy, observer...) patterns and principles (DRY, SOLID,
SOC...)

\- Experience with distributed computation, in-memory processing, cluster
management

\- Basic knowledge of concurrent computing

\- Capability of result oriented communication with people from different
departments with different skill sets

\- Excellent time-management skills

\- Fluent English (spoken and written). German and any other major language
are a plus

\- Willing to work in an international team

contact pietro.liguori@allianz.com

------
flyingclimber
Nylas | San Francisco, CA / New York, NY | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.nylas.com](https://www.nylas.com)

The Nylas Cloud APIs power email, calendar, and contacts features in SaaS
products ranging from CRM and marketing automation to recruiting tools,
scheduling assistants, legal and real estate platforms, and more. The Nylas
email API integrates with 100% of email service providers, allowing bi-
directional email sync between your SaaS platform and your email client.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/nylas](https://www.keyvalues.com/nylas)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/01b84c71-37b4-43fe-b950-ce43d195...](https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/01b84c71-37b4-43fe-b950-ce43d195b231)

Tech Stack: Python Mysql Redis HAProxy Linux Javascript React Elastic Search
AWS Jenkins MyPy Flux Flow nginx

Feel free to message me directly

------
gina205
Blockstack | New York, San Francisco, Hong Kong, & remote | Full-Time, Onsite
or Remote | [https://blockstack.org](https://blockstack.org)

Blockstack is a new internet for decentralized apps where users own their
data. A browser is all that’s needed to get started.

Blockstack is a rapidly growing open source community with over 13,912
developers globally. It was co-founded by Ryan Shea and Muneeb Ali in 2013 at
Princeton and the core team is based in New York City, San Francisco, Toronto
and Hong Kong.

We raised a Series A in February 2017, and 50M in the Blockstack Token Sale in
November 2017. We are grateful to have the confidence of investors including
Union Square Ventures, Lux Capital, Shana Fisher, Naval Ravikant, Winklevoss
Capital, Digital Currency Group, Foundation Capital, Kevin Rose, Michael
Arrington, and Qasar Younis (former COO of Y Combinator).

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, check out our careers site:
[https://blockstack.org/careers](https://blockstack.org/careers) and Key
Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/blockstack](https://www.keyvalues.com/blockstack)

Tech Stack: Our engineering team builds software using JavaScript/ES6, React,
Redux, Swift, and Objective-C on the frontend and Python, bash, and Bitcoin
Core on the backend.

Perks: Blockstack offers a competitive salary, generous equity, employer-
sponsored health insurance, free daily lunch, a computer of your choice along
with accessories to fit your requirements, a professional development budget,
a casual workplace, and standard vacation + unlimited sick days.

------
michelle_alto
Alto | San Francisco, CA | Perm, Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://alto.com](https://alto.com)

Our mission at Alto is to fulfill medicine’s true purpose—to improve quality
of life—for everyone who needs it. We build technology and use empathy to
advance the pharmacy into the modern era and make high-quality healthcare
accessible to all.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/alto](https://www.keyvalues.com/alto)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://alto.com/careers?gh_jid=737797](https://alto.com/careers?gh_jid=737797)

Tech Stack: React Native, React, Ruby on Rails, Python, Go

\- Product Designer:
[https://alto.com/careers?gh_jid=776829](https://alto.com/careers?gh_jid=776829)

\- Technical Recruiter:
[https://alto.com/careers?gh_jid=963250](https://alto.com/careers?gh_jid=963250)

------
stowga
Stowga | London, UK | ONSITE | £40-60k + Options | Full-Stack Rails Developer
| [https://stowga.com](https://stowga.com)

Our mission is to help companies transform their supply chains through
warehousing as a service.

Our technology enables an innovative on-demand model to warehousing that
allows warehouses to optimise their space by offering under-utilised capacity
to customers who take that space without the long-term commitment of a lease.

In our first year of operation we have built the largest database of
warehouses, identified a data-driven customer acquisition model, and signed up
some of the biggest names in the industry on both the retail and the warehouse
side of our marketplace.

We have just closed a £1.5m seed funding round with CBRE, Anthemis, Force Over
Mass, Hambro Perks, Seedcamp and Speedinvest.

In October we won Wired Magazine’s 2017 Startup Showcase Award.

More details here [https://angel.co/stowga/jobs/291317-full-stack-
developer](https://angel.co/stowga/jobs/291317-full-stack-developer)

Please get in touch at jobs@stowga.com

------
Ben-G
PlanGrid (YCW12) | San Francisco | Full-time, On-Site | Visa

We’re building software that is changing the construction process (think
GitHub for construction). Our users love our app because it helps them build
real things more efficiently. By joining our team you can influence product
decisions and work on interesting technical challenges (our client apps work
with GBs of blueprints and metadata). Our engineering teams are small;
whatever team you work on, you'll have a chance to have a big impact.

We’re hiring across all of our engineering teams: Android, Web, iOS, Windows,
Backend (Python).

You can see our job postings and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-
_Jgq1](https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-_Jgq1)

As an example, here's a detailed post about what working on the iOS team looks
like: [https://medium.com/plangrid-technology/working-on-the-
plangr...](https://medium.com/plangrid-technology/working-on-the-plangrid-ios-
team-1d1757c76be9)

------
monteg0
Abine - The Online Privacy Company | Software Engineers | Part-Time | Boston,
MA or Remote | [http://www.abine.com/](http://www.abine.com/) |

Looking for fairly experienced developers who are interested in building
privacy focused low-friction consumer apps.

Prefer PART-TIME to start (OK as a side gig) however we try to consider only
those with significant and long-term interest in working at a company like
Abine.

Instead of talking, anyone is free to try our services for themselves, a great
way to determine interest and fit. getabine.com && jobs at getabine dotcom

~~~
gremlinsinc
What tech stack? I'm a laravel/vue/ionic dev.

------
dennybritz
Prediction Machines | DevOps/Backend/ML/Engineer | Tokyo, Singapore, Bangkok
(REMOTE possible) | Competitive salary depending on location

At Prediction Machines, we're applying Deep Learning and Reinforcement
Learning techniques to trading in financial, cryptocurrency, sports bedding,
and other commercial markets. We're well-funded and have a team of strong
researchers, engineers, traders, and a management team with decades of finance
background.

We're looking for someone to help build out the infrastructure for a new
vertical. Ideally, you would be familiar with cloud services like AWS,
Docker,Kubernetes, streaming data infrastructure like Kafka, and modern
programming languages like Go, Node, Python etc. Having Machine Learning, Data
Science, or Finance knowledge is a plus, but not required.

To minimize time zone differences we're ideally looking for someone in Asia.
We have people in Tokyo, Singapore, and Bangkok. Remote work possible for the
right candidate.

Please send a brief into and resume directly to "denny.britz@prediction-
machines.com"

------
arobbins
Factual | Engineers and data lovers | Los Angeles |
www.factual.com/jobs#openings

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in Los
Angeles.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop/Spark.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings](https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings)

------
MattRogish
[https://www.ReactiveOps.com](https://www.ReactiveOps.com) | Jr-Mid-Sr Site
Reliability Engineer (AWS/GKE Kubernetes) | Full-Time; $90-160k DoE; 0.01-0.1%
equity | Remote, Right-to-work-in USA

ReactiveOps is a DevOps consulting and services company, focused on AWS/GKE.
We setup, maintain, and operate Kubernetes clusters for our clients, setup
CI/CD, migrate their apps into Kube, etc., in addition to day-to-day cloudOps
works. We are in Slack with them and act like their "outsourced, in-house Ops
team". Our goal is to exceed the capabilities and care of an in-house Ops
organization.

We are a completely distributed team of 16 highly motivated folks, and are
100% bootstrapped and profitable.

We're looking for AWS/GKE operators to join our growing team! You can see more
details and how to apply here: [http://pages.reactiveops.com/careers/site-
reliability-engine...](http://pages.reactiveops.com/careers/site-reliability-
engineer)

------
jobs-at-OEM
Open Energy Market | Senior Tester/Quality Assurance Analyst | REMOTE OK
(Commutable to Surrey UK) | to £60k | Permanent

Open Energy Market is on a mission to change the energy and buying market.

We have an inspired and dedicated team across multiple departments, all
working to move the energy industry to a transparent and innovative tomorrow.

To reach our target as a leader in our field, we are dedicated to investing in
the growth of an outstanding team. Individuals who embrace the ambition of
Open Energy Market; who are experts in their field and are ambitious in their
careers.

As the Senior QAA, you will have full responsibility for defining and
executing the testing strategy at Open Energy Market. You will help the
technical and business teams cultivate a quality mindset, advocating quality
throughout the business while assisting the developers with software
development and automation best practices.

To find out more and arrange a chat please head over to
[http://info.openener.gy/work-with-oem](http://info.openener.gy/work-with-oem)

------
abrahamcadre
CADRE | New York, NY | Onsite | Experienced Engineers |

Cadre is a well-funded startup (Series C | Total Funding $135M) at the
intersection of technology and investing. Our mission is to provide direct
access to world’s best investments. We are starting with high-end commercial
real estate and are changing how investors find and invest in opportunities in
this massive industry. Open Positions:
[https://cadre.com/careers](https://cadre.com/careers)

Senior Software Engineer-
[https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=75123](https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=75123)

Software Engineer in Test-
[https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=155526](https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=155526)

Software Engineer Internship-
[https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=901695](https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=901695)

------
dustinkirkland
Canonical/Ubuntu | Product Managers | Remote US or Europe timezone | Full time

Product Manager

Canonical leads the development of Ubuntu. If you’re inspired by: shaping the
daily software experience of millions of users, and their billions of
customers around the world, high stakes, tough, distributed problems in the
cloud and on all sorts of devices, seeing your skills and talents make a
meaningful difference in the world, and craftsmanship in everything around you
and the work you do, then read on.

Role description

We’re seeking a detail-oriented and articulate product manager to spearhead
the roadmap of cloud and IoT products from Canonical.

Working with the head of product strategy, engineering managers and lead
designers, you will deliver a distinctive product in a high profile category
in the cloud market that delights our users.

You’ll love this job if...

You are familiar with the cloud computing industry, excited about the dynamism
and competition currently characterizing the industry and keen to define
products that will capture attention in a crowded marketplace.

You are business oriented and commercially minded - you understand the needs
and motivations of key players in the industry, across the hardware, software
and service landscapes, as well as the needs of users. You believe that the
last word in cloud computing has not been written and are keen to dive into
the market to see what else is possible.

You are intrigued by open source and free software, and believe in the
importance of free software in everyday computing, regardless of the device.
You’ve used free software platforms like Ubuntu before, but have an
appreciation for the challenge and difficulty in tastefully defining paid,
commercial products, the success of which ensures the future of the free
platform.

~~~
bogomipz
Time waste alert. I had two interviews and then was ghosted. Completely
disrespectful.

------
jastr
Markforged | Full-Stack Software Engineer | Boston, MA or San Francisco, CA |
Onsite | Full-time or college intern | $100K+ and equity

Markforged builds the world's best 3D printers to liberate mechanical
engineers from decades-old, slow processes. MF broke ground in 2014 with the
world's first continuous carbon fiber 3D printer, and this year with the
world's first sub-$100K metal printer. Currently MF has 4 software engineers
and is looking for a few more.

Software stack:

* Webapp - Express.js / AWS backend, AngularJS / WebGL frontend, Electron for optional desktop client, all sanely-linted CoffeeScript

* Computational geometry engine for part slicing - Written from scratch in CoffeeScript and C++. Runs on EC2, in-browser, or on desktop client

* Printer touchscreen application - Node Webkit / AngularJS + Python -> migrating to Electron / VueJS + Python, all on top of a custom Debian image on a BeagleBone

* Printer firmware - embedded C on a custom board

Them team is all full-stack. Software tasks are generally distributed based on
individual interest. You will have tons of project ownership. Your ideas will
influence the company's direction. You will do interdisciplinary work on
physical systems and learn from best-of-the-best engineers across MatSci,
Mech-E, EE, and SW, mostly MIT grads.

To succeed here, you need to be a quick learner and have a passion for
software engineering. You don't need prior experience with 3D printing or our
software stack, you can pick up those skills on the job.

Email jstrauss (then an at) markforged.com or apply
[https://jobs.lever.co/markforged/6cd283d8-0926-4e81-8e7c-636...](https://jobs.lever.co/markforged/6cd283d8-0926-4e81-8e7c-636dfd683527)

------
lpgauth

      AdGear - ONSITE - Backend Engineer (Erlang, C, Rust) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Data Engineer (Scala, Spark, Kafka, Vertica, AWS)- Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Front-end engineer (SASS, Bootstrap, Webpack) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Javascript Application Engineer (TypeScript, React) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Ruby Application Engineer (Ruby, RoR) - Montreal - FullTime
    

#erlang #c11 #rust #scala #ruby #typescript #opensource

AdGear is a digital advertising technology company providing platforms and
services for digital media innovators such as publishers, advertisers, and
media agencies.

We operate a full-stack advertising platform enabling our customers to
innovate with formats, audience data, reporting, pricing and distribution
strategies. For more information, complete description of roles, and details
on applying, please see [http://jobs.adgear.com/](http://jobs.adgear.com/)

------
c5_admin
Carbon Five | New York City, San Francisco, Santa Monica, Chattanooga | Full-
Time, Onsite | [https://www.carbonfive.com](https://www.carbonfive.com)

Carbon Five is a digital product development consultancy. We partner with
clients to create exceptional products and grow effective teams. We work with
numerous startups in addition to companies and organizations like Charles
Schwab, Skype, National Geographic, and the San Francisco Museum of Modern
Art.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-five](https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-five)

Here are our open roles:

\- Technical Lead: [https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/tech-
lead/](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/tech-lead/)

\- Test Driven Mobile Developer: [https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/mobile-
developer/](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/mobile-developer/)

\- Test Driven Web Developer: [https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/web-
developer/](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/web-developer/)

Tech Stack: The majority of our work is in Rails, Node, and Java, but almost
everything is up for grabs. The only tech we don’t work in is .NET and PHP.

Benefits:

\- 15 days of vacation (20 days after 2 years)

\- ~15 paid holidays, including the week between Christmas and New Year's Day

\- 5 sick days

\- 401k with profit sharing bonus (~4% per year) after 6 months employment

\- 100% paid medical benefits for you and your family, including vision

\- Tiered dental reimbursement up to $1500

\- New parent leave (1 week PTO + 6 weeks partial salary + 12 weeks unpaid)

\- Unpaid sabbatical after 2 years for up to 3 months

\- $2k Professional development budget for classes, conferences, books and
resources

\- 5 days for professional development

\- Sustainable work / life balance (40/hours/week for real)

------
Gaea
Apervita | Chicago, IL | onsite | Customer Success Manager

Salary range 80-120k (based on experience) + equity

Apervita is the fastest growing platform and marketplace for health analytics
and data. It provides an industry-scale Platform-as-a-Service for health
computing, delivery, and inter-operation. Health enterprises use the Apervita
platform to make it easy and repeatable to implement analytics-driven
solutions and deliver insights to their workflow. Apervita’s unique approach
allows for friction-less, controlled inter-operation across sites, systems,
and organizations.

The Customer Success Manager is responsible for Apervita’s customer overall
success in delivering key projects, managing execution of simultaneous,
complex implementation and development projects from approval through scale
production.

[http://careers.apervita.com/apply/vHoZw61xu2/Customer-
Succes...](http://careers.apervita.com/apply/vHoZw61xu2/Customer-Success-
Manager)

------
codextremist
Lemoney | Full Stack RoR Web Developer | Rio de Janeiro - Brazil, Miami - FL -
USA | Full-Time

DESCRIPTION

Our development team is located in the beautiful city of Rio de Janeiro -
Brazil in one of the best spots in town (Ipanema). We also have an office in a
co-working space located in Downtown Miami. We are looking for a senior hard-
worker developer that wants to join our team in its early stage journey

REQUIREMENTS (MUST HAVE)

1 - You've built web apps with a team before ( ideally more than two )

2 - You write readable, robust and reusable code. You love code organization,
standardization and know the importance of naming things right

3 - You must show us some code of your own on Github, Bitbucket (or any git
based version control repository)

4 - You have a strong Ruby on Rails background, ideally with 3+ years of
experience

5 - You have strong skills on front-end development and hate messy JS & CSS.
You do understand the importance of building visual reusable web components
using CSS & HTML.

6 - You know how to test your software using Cucumber & RSpec

7 - You are fluent in English

BONUS (GOOD TO HAVE)

1 - You know how to develop for SEO 2 - Experience with React or Vue.js (or
any other JS framework) 3 - Experience with Amazon AWS & Heroku and Docker OUR
TECH STACK

Our web app is a hybrid of Ruby on Rails and JS frameworks. We use Ruby on
Rails, Redis, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch and Vue.js to build our web app and
administration interfaces

BENEFITS

1 - Salary - $50k - 62k (USD) (keep in mind that this is a good if you are
living in Brazil) APPLY NOW

If you reached this point and think you are a good fit for this position, send
your resume to fj@lemoney.com

------
slayer666
UpCloud | Helsinki, Finland | FULL-TIME | ONSITE or REMOTE | Frontend
developer

UpCloud offers the world’s fastest cloud servers from its data centers in
Amsterdam, Chicago, Frankfurt, Helsinki, London, and Singapore. Our customers
run business critical web applications on our cloud computing platform and
stay with us for high performance, reliable service and competitive prices.
UpCloud was recently ranked as the third fastest growing technology company in
Finland by Deloitte in their Fast 50 program. In addition, UpCloud has been
crowned as the performance leader by Cloud Spectator in their study amongst 19
European IaaS providers - Google Cloud, Amazon Web Services and Microsoft
Azure Included.

This is a full-time position in Helsinki, Finland but remote work is also
possible.

For more info check out
[https://www.upcloud.com/company/careers/](https://www.upcloud.com/company/careers/)

------
hunvreus
Wiredcraft | Berlin, Chengdu, Shanghai, Shenzhen, Wuhan | Remote, Visa, Full-
time or Intern | [https://wiredcraft.com](https://wiredcraft.com)

We help the largest organizations in the world create and grow digital
products for tens of millions of users. We've built the software running the
elections of Myanmar, maintain the mobile apps for Starbucks in China and
maintain a payment solution for the Chinese market.

We keep our tech chops sharp (Node.js, React, Python, Golang, Ansible,
Docker...) and contribute heavily to Open Source.

We value transparency, self-improvement and getting things done (and write
about it all on our playbook [1]).

We're growing fast and recruiting across the board [2], in particular:

\- Javascript Front-end Developers ([https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/front-end-
developer/](https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/front-end-developer/))

\- Backend Developers ([https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/backend-
developer/](https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/backend-developer/))

\- iOS & Android Developers ([https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/android-ios-
developer/](https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/android-ios-developer/))

\- DevOps
([https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/devops/](https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/devops/))

1:
[http://playbook.wiredcraft.com/article/culture/](http://playbook.wiredcraft.com/article/culture/)

2: [https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/](https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/)

~~~
Amit89
Hi, I am a highly motivated iOS developer having 6years of iOS experience in
developing applications. I am based out of India and i have work Permit VISA
from Toronto, Ontario. I am excited to move to Canada and take up this
opportunity. Please let me know. Mail: ameet18.mandal@gmail.com

~~~
nikkwong
where do they say anything about having jobs in canada?

------
Sonam30stf
30SecondsToFly | Bangkok, Thailand | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.30secondstofly.com](https://www.30secondstofly.com)

30SecondsToFly spearheads the development of a new generation of smart and
light travel management solutions for corporations. Our technology Claire is a
virtual employee that automates and manages travel for organizations. Claire
is embedded into the corporate software ecosystem where she tracks and
controls travel while keeping corporate travel expenses low.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/30secondstofly](https://www.keyvalues.com/30secondstofly)

Here are our open roles:

\- AI Developer: [https://angel.co/30-seconds-to-fly/jobs/286039-ai-
developer](https://angel.co/30-seconds-to-fly/jobs/286039-ai-developer)

\- Backend Developer, NodeJS: [https://angel.co/30-seconds-to-
fly/jobs/242022-backend-devel...](https://angel.co/30-seconds-to-
fly/jobs/242022-backend-developer-node-js-bangkok)

\- Lead Backend GDS Developer: [https://angel.co/30-seconds-to-
fly/jobs/246120-lead-backend-...](https://angel.co/30-seconds-to-
fly/jobs/246120-lead-backend-gds-developer)

Tech Stack: The core of our AI is Natural Language Processing and a data
driven Trip Selection Algorithm based on machine learning. The AI is written
in Python using several Java and C++ libraries. The Trip Selection Algorithm
is proprietary. Node.js, jQuery, Handlebars, Bootstrap, Saas are the main
technologies used. Our backend is built in Node.js MySQL and Mongo.
Production, Staging, Development and Demo environment are based on an AWS
infrastructure.

------
ghigorange
Eaze | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.eaze.com](https://www.eaze.com)

Eaze provides safe, convenient and affordable access to marijuana. Our
technology connects hundreds of thousands of people with nearby dispensaries
to get marijuana delivered quickly, wherever they are.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/eaze](https://www.keyvalues.com/eaze)

Here are our open roles:

\- DevOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/b98a0286-6dfa-45f6-9212-826b532c3...](https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/b98a0286-6dfa-45f6-9212-826b532c3a00)

\- Senior Back End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/b3f8d324-afb9-4e06-9ac8-24e1c1bb7...](https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/b3f8d324-afb9-4e06-9ac8-24e1c1bb793a)

\- Senior Front End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/82e5d883-70fa-412f-b743-f7f63e4e7...](https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/82e5d883-70fa-412f-b743-f7f63e4e702d)

\- Senior iOS Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/4ca30aac-4b71-4e79-97cb-53707f24b...](https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/4ca30aac-4b71-4e79-97cb-53707f24bdd0)

\- Senior Android Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/a5e4f287-73d8-4dc6-af49-c2e73fde2...](https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/a5e4f287-73d8-4dc6-af49-c2e73fde2081)

Tech Stack: Our back-end is a mix of an inherited .NET monolith and Node.js
microservices we’re carving out of the .NET stack. Our front-end websites are
written in React and Redux, and our native clients are written in React
Native.

~~~
starptech
Warning self-promotion:
[https://github.com/hemerajs/hemera](https://github.com/hemerajs/hemera)

------
gault8121
Quill.org | Software Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE, SALARY: 80k-120k,
[https://www.quill.org/](https://www.quill.org/)

Quill.org is an open source web app that helps low-income K-12 students become
great writers and critical thinkers. Quill is now being used by 600,000
students from 2,000 schools across the country, and we are funded by
foundations such as the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation and Google.org, and
the Pineapple Fund!

2018 will be a big year for Quill - we won a grant of $1m from the Pineapple
Fund, and we are on track to help more than 1 million students improve their
writing skills this year.

30 million low-income students in the United States struggle with writing, and
we aim to help all of these students become confident writers and critical
thinkers in the next 10 years. To see how writing instruction is a game
changer for students, please check out this Atlantic article:
[https://theatln.tc/2aJnEfU](https://theatln.tc/2aJnEfU)

We are looking for a talented web developer with 2+ years of experience who is
passionate about education and open source development. The developer’s
primary responsibilities will be scaling our Rails services to grow from 30k
to 100k daily active students over the coming year. You’ll be responsible for
owning features by influencing the initial spec, building the backend APIs
(mostly Rails), and writing the front-end code (mostly React), and maintaining
the feature once deployed.

We’re a small team of nine working in the Financial District of New York City.
You will be joining as our fifth engineer, and you will be directly involved
with both building the app and testing it with students in classrooms.

Fast Company recently featured Quill and explored how our automated writing
feedback helps students revise their work and improve their skills:
[https://www.fastcompany.com/40458272/this-machine-
learning-p...](https://www.fastcompany.com/40458272/this-machine-learning-
powered-software-teaches-kids-to-be-better-writers)

To apply, send us a resume, cover letter, and links to your blog, projects,
Github, and any other resources that might help us understand your background
and skills. Send these to Peter at jobs(at)quill(dot)org

------
cath-oneill
Blackbaud - AcademicWorks Team | Austin, TX | 2 days onsite & 3 days remote |
Full-time

AcademicWorks is a small team within Blackbaud that builds a scholarship
solution. Our current tech stack is primarily Ruby on Rails, but we have also
started adopting Elixir. We are entirely hosted on AWS and use Postgres,
Cassandra, ElasticSearch & Redis to make the magic happen. We are looking to
add another Senior Software Engineer to help us keep shipping new features and
entirely new products.

Apply at
[https://blackbaud.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/broadbean_external/j...](https://blackbaud.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/broadbean_external/job/Austin
---Texas/Software-Engineer--_R0001753-3) or email me any questions at
catherine[dot]oneill[at]blackbaud[dot]com.

------
courtewing
Elastic | REMOTE | Full time

Senior JavaScript Engineer
[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/engineering/jobs/593004](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/engineering/jobs/593004)

Senior JavaScript Engineer (Security)
[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/engineering/jobs/937336](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/engineering/jobs/937336)

Senior JavaScript Engineer (GIS)
[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/engineering/jobs/972336](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/engineering/jobs/972336)

JavaScript Engineer (Canvas)
[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/engineering/jobs/808365](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/engineering/jobs/808365)

Come work with us on Kibana. We're looking for senior level software engineers
with experience building JavaScript apps.

Elastic is the company behind Elasticsearch, Kibana, Logstash, and Beats, and
we're always interested in talking to engineers with a track record of doing
great work throughout their careers.

* Competitive pay based on the work you do here and not your previous salary

* Stock options

* Paid bonding leave for parents with newborns

* At least 4 weeks paid time off, 1 week of volunteer time, paid holidays, etc.

* An environment in which you can balance great work with a great life

* Employees with a wide variety of interests and backgrounds

* Your age is only a number. It doesn't matter if you're just out of college or your children are; we need you for what you can do.

* Distributed-first company with employees in over 35 countries, spread across 18 time zones, and speaking over 30 languages! Some even fly south for the winter :)

We also have dozens of other positions available across the entire company
[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers)

------
steve_b
www.empresseffects.com | Embedded/DSP Engineer | Ottawa | REMOTE or ONSITE |
$110k CAD

We're a small 10 person company that makes some of the most sought after
guitar effect pedals.
[https://empresseffects.com/products/echosystem](https://empresseffects.com/products/echosystem)

Our products are programmed in C and contain Blackfin DSPs and PIC
microcontrollers. Embedded programming and DSP experience would be great.
Electronic design experience would also be great.

Email with subject heading starting with HN if interested.

------
Sikul
Discord | Senior Engineers | San Francisco | ONSITE

Discord is increasingly how gamers communicate. We grew from 45 million to 90
million users in the last 6 months. We have over 14 million daily active users
and that number is growing every day. Discord is just 2.5 years old.

We're hiring senior engineers pretty much across the board. Come solve
interesting scaling problems and/or implement next generation features.

[https://discordapp.com/jobs](https://discordapp.com/jobs)

Tech: React, Elixir/Erlang, Javascript, Python, Go, C++, Cassandra, GCP

Engineering blog:
[https://blog.discordapp.com/tagged/engineering](https://blog.discordapp.com/tagged/engineering)

Feel free to message me directly at the email in my profile.

------
dhotson
99designs | Frontend Web Developer | Melbourne | Fulltime ONSITE

99designs is a marketplace for graphic design work. We connect businesses
needing graphic design work with our community of over one million talented
designers from all over the world.

We're looking for a Frontend Web Developer to join our Melbourne office and
expand our Engineering team. You'll be a steady contributor, working
predominantly in the frontend, helping your team create great customer
experiences with quality technical work.

Apply online:
[https://www.seek.com.au/job/35159436](https://www.seek.com.au/job/35159436)

[https://99designs.com](https://99designs.com)

Feel free to email me dennis@99designs.com if you have any questions :)

------
dvdt
BillionToOne (YC S17) | Senior Scientist | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
billiontoone.com

BillionToOne detects genetic disorders in the baby through a simple blood test
of the mother. Our first prenatal test for beta-thalassemia and sickle cell
disease is already in clinical trials. Over 100 million people are carriers
for these disorders.

We are hiring a senior scientist to lead R&D activities. BillionToOne
integrates nucleic acid biochemistry and machine learning to make DNA testing
more affordable and accurate. The ideal candidate has DNA wet lab bench
experience and is comfortable devising custom analysis pipelines in Python or
R.

More here:
[https://billiontoone.workable.com/](https://billiontoone.workable.com/)

------
eliburnstein
Connected Lab | Toronto, Canada | Full-Time, Onsite | www.connectedlab.com

Connected Lab is a digital product development firm. We plan, design, and
build digital products for the world’s most ambitious brands. One of Canada's
Top Small & Medium Employers.

To learn more about our engineering culture and whether we're the right fit,
read our Key Values profile at keyvalues.com/connected-lab

Open Positions:

\- Android Engineer: connectedlab.workable.com/j/BA8B5AEC40

\- ML Engineer: connectedlab.workable.com/j/DC2990928C

\- Product Manager: connectedlab.workable.com/j/7268675D45

\- Software Engineer (iOS, Android, Full Stack Web):
connectedlab.workable.com/j/90C40AA122

Tech Stack (selected list):

\- (Web) Java/Spring, Python/Django, Ruby/Rails, PHP, Node.js, Angular.js,
React.js

\- (Android) Java, Kotlin, React Native

\- (iOS) Swift, Objective-C, React Native

~~~
Amit89
Hi, I am a highly motivated iOS developer having 6years of iOS experience in
developing applications. I am based out of India and i have work Permit VISA
from Toronto, Ontario. I am excited to move to Canada and take up this
opportunity. Please let me know.

------
balousek
Carta (formerly eShares) | ONSITE | Full-time | NYC - New York, NY Carta is
building the network graph of asset ownership through corporate governance. We
help 7,000+ privately held companies and a small (growing) number of public
companies track who owns what. We're growing rapidly and are hiring across the
board.

We're building out a new team in our New York, NY (NYC) office to handle
publicly traded companies.

\---------------------------------------------

Senior+ backend or full stack engineers

\---------------------------------------------

Required:

* 4+ years professional software development experience

Nice-to-have:

* Experience with Financial Information eXchange (FIX) protocol

* Professional experience in Finance, Banking or Exchanges (ACH, Wires, Trading Stocks, etc)

* Familiarity with Python and Django

* Experience writing unit tests

Drop a note to robert.balousek+jan18 [at] carta [dot] com for more info.

------
thsowers
Gem Plumbing & Heating | Software Developer | Lincoln, RI | Fulltime | ONSITE
Gem Plumbing & Heating is a growing company that has been recognized for
setting the standard for excellence in on-time, high quality, and friendly
customer service. We are as committed to our team members as we are to our
customers, offering competitive pay. We are currently looking for a Software
Developer in the Rhode Island area.

As a part of Gem’s software development team, you’ll help with projects
involving the development and maintenance of Gem’s proprietary field services
iOS application, in service for over 150 field techs today. You may also be
involved with related back-office features, in use for Gem’s call center,
customer service and dispatch functions, and with quality engineering and
testing.

What you’ll get from being a part of Gem’s software development team:

* A chance to put your skills in practice, and work with in-demand languages such as node.js and swift.

* Gain experience developing real-world solutions for a growing and profitable business

* Have fun coding in an agile and collaborative way, with a talented team

* Enjoy a professional workplace culture that puts people first.

This is a unique opportunity that combines the excitement of working with a
small team who are doing cool things with the equally valuable business
experiences from working for a large local business that is growing and
thriving.

Qualifications:

* Expert with Node, HTML/CSS/JS, noSQL databases, VCS (we use git)

* Experience with Linux, Swift, Rust, Meteor is a plus

* Experience with creating applications that utilize API’s

* Front and back end web development experience is a plus

* Ensure the technical feasibility of UI/UX designs

* Strong communications skills

* Collaborative, hard-working, and diligent

Get in touch or email your resume directly to me at: tsowers __at__
gemplumbing.com (mention HN)

------
positr0n
Dallas, TX | Backend Dev, Frontend Dev, Full Stack | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://headstorm.com](http://headstorm.com)

We're a fast growing, high-powered technology firm dedicated to solving the
most ambitious technical problems. From strategy through execution, we deliver
big ideas, craft products with purpose, and create extraordinary experiences.

We are looking for highly-capable individuals that can solve technical
problems unbound to any particular technology stack. We leverage cutting-edge
technologies (clojure, react and react-native, docker, etc) and work with some
cool, high-profile clients.

Shoot me an email at recruiting@headstorm.com and come learn about our amazing
culture.

------
savrajsingh
Daily Harvest | [https://www.daily-harvest.com](https://www.daily-harvest.com)
| jobs: Software Engineer; Product Manager | Princeton, NJ, USA | Full-time
Onsite | [https://www.daily-harvest.com/careers](https://www.daily-
harvest.com/careers) contact me at savraj@ [our domain] and mention HN in the
subject line!

Based in Princeton and NYC, we are a rapidly growing startup sending out
thousands of products to happy customers each week. Everyone around you --
especially the non-techies in your life -- will at least try, if not
consistently enjoy the frozen superfood eats that your work at Daily Harvest
will deliver!

Our 39 flavor combinations of smoothies, overnight oats, chia parfaits,
harvest bowls, and sundaes are co-created by our team of chefs and
nutritionists and come packed with organic fruits and vegetables, and no added
sugar or preservatives. Each cup is perfectly portioned, so all you have to do
is take it out of the freezer, add your liquid of choice and blend, heat or
soak.

Daily Harvest seeks a PM and a software engineer to help build the future of
frozen food delivery. As a member of our software engineering team, you’ll
craft and ship the code that powers our entire business -- from user-facing
UI, to code that interfaces with our shipping providers, to inventory and
supply chain management at scale. You’ll be working with a small team of
friendly, easy-going engineers and report directly to our CTO in Princeton,
NJ.

Your qualifications - 3+ years of experience in software development roles -
Experience with Python-powered web-apps (Flask, Jinja, Google Cloud, Google
App Engine, Stripe) - MySQL, Google Cloud SQL, PeeWee ORM - Experience with
Git, Travis CI, PyTest, and deployments to Google Cloud.

------
ghc
Sentenai | Multiple Positions | Boston | ONSITE | FULL-TIME |
[http://sentenai.com](http://sentenai.com)

Contact: jobs@sentenai.com

Passionate about distributed systems, machine learning and functional
programming? Come join our engineering team at Sentenai, located centrally in
Cambridge between the campuses of MIT and Harvard. We're hiring Haskell
Engineers, Machine Learning researchers and Data Scientists to help us build
the world's best platform for doing data science with time series data.

Sentenai is a venture-backed startup offering competitive pay, great benefits
and generous equity. H1B sponsorship not available at this time.

Questions? Reach us at jobs@sentenai.com.

------
joeATkira
Kira Systems is always looking for great technical talent to join our team.

We are currently looking for Quality Engineers, Clojure Developers, and
Designers (UX/UI/Service).

Come take a look and see what we are all about.

[https://kirasystems.com/careers](https://kirasystems.com/careers)

Kira Systems is hiring Clojure developers to work in all places within our
stack. Possibilities include working on Clojure web server, backend data
processing services, and both our platform API and SDK. We use PostgreSQL to
store our data and don’t hide SQL behind big frameworks. We also use many
other popular technologies such as RabbitMQ, Zookeeper, ElasticSearch, and
Docker.

------
elirose
Shearwater (Techstars '15) | Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer |
Boston | ONSITE | Full-time | $70k - $180k

We are a tech startup that helps schools deliver 1-on-1 mentorship to all
their students. Our customers include Tufts University, Washington University
in St. Louis, University of South Carolina, Northeastern and Penn State. Our
users are students and alumni of these institutions.

Our mission is to directly increase the national graduation rate. We do
randomized controlled trials to measure our impact on a given school. At the
same time, we are constantly A/B testing new experiments to make progress on
the deep human questions that underlie what we do:

    
    
      - Out of the thousands of alumni from this school, who will make the best mentor for this student?
      - What ingredients go into a profound mentoring relationship? How do these relationships get sustained?
      - What helps students stay in school?
    

Overall, we have a nonprofit's mission and a tech startup's culture. We raised
our seed round and went through Techstars in 2015. We are on our 4th
consecutive year of doubling our revenue and are fortunate to be profitable.

We currently have 2 engineers (an overall team size of 16), one of whom is
writing this message. We are hiring a 3rd. Our stack is Heroku/Postgres/Ruby
on Rails with an EmberJS frontend, but we don't dock you points for not
already knowing these technologies -- we care far more about demonstrated
ability to learn. See
[http://shearwaterintl.com/engineering/](http://shearwaterintl.com/engineering/)
for more about our engineering culture and processes.

* While this is an onsite position, we have an extremely flexible remote work policy: work remotely whenever you feel like it and it's OK with anyone you're meeting with that day. I work from home two days a week.

Apply through AngelList ([https://angel.co/shearwater-
international](https://angel.co/shearwater-international)) and mention HN in
your note. Or send me an email (eli@shearwaterintl.com) and let's talk more.

------
Callmenorm
Skip | Salt Lake City, UT | Full-Time | ONSITE | Elixir Skip is a mobile
checkout app like Walmart's scan & go. We're experiencing a lot of growth in
the convenience industry and need good people to make rock solid services that
operate 24 HR/day. We want senior and junior developers. Salary range between
$65K - $130K depending on skills.

~~~
monisrizvi
How to view further details of the opening and/or apply for it?

------
karlhughes
The Graide Network | Chicago, IL | $80k | JS and/or PHP Engineer with Bootcamp
background

[https://github.com/thegraidenetwork/job-
openings/blob/master...](https://github.com/thegraidenetwork/job-
openings/blob/master/positions/software-engineer-1.md)

We match teachers up with on-demand grading assistants who are studying to be
teachers. This allows English teachers to assign more writing (thereby
improving writing skills) without spending every weekend grading.

The software we write helps Graiders work more efficiently and will
(eventually) augment the grading process with AI.

------
Inversechi
GetYourGuide | Multiple Positions | Berlin & Zurich | ONSITE, VISA +
Assistance

We're on a mission to turn trips into amazing experiences. Using our product
and technology to change the way travelers find and book things to do and
explore their destination. We are a customer focused data driven company and
are ramping up our engineering capacity.

Looking for: Data Scientists | Data Analysts | Data Engineers | DevOps |
Front-End Engineers | Back-End Engineers | Marketing Tech Engineers

Find more about us and the job openings on our career page
[http://grnh.se/qmkt7n](http://grnh.se/qmkt7n)

------
chillydawg
Longshot Systems | Multiple Roles | Marylebone, London, UK | ONSITE | Full
time | £65k-£85k

At Longshot Systems Ltd we're a small startup building advanced platforms for
sports betting analytics and trading. Having developed a lot of our core
platform infrastructure we are looking to begin expanding our trading strategy
development activity.

1) Machine Learning Engineer ([https://longshot-systems-
ltd.workable.com/jobs/578496](https://longshot-systems-
ltd.workable.com/jobs/578496)). You'd be working closely with the CEO, CTO and
ML research team to turn prototype trading models into production-ready
systems, design and build the tooling & frameworks to support strategy
research and development as well as architecting the high-level design of the
strategy software to minimise trading latency and scale effectively. Our ML
stack is Numpy/Scipy based and communicates with our core infrastructure,
written in Golang, by RPC. The ideal candidate will have a strong software
engineering background, with broad experience across a range of topics related
to general high performance computing such as multi-threading, networking,
profiling and optimisation.

2) Senior Software Engineer ([https://longshot-systems-
ltd.workable.com/jobs/610845](https://longshot-systems-
ltd.workable.com/jobs/610845)). You'd be part of the platform team, creating
services in Golang and improving performance and reliability of our trading
platform. You'd be working with the CEO and CTO and the rest of the team
directly. You should have good knowledge of one or more systems programming
languages and ideally some Go experience. We do a lot of trouble shooting so
good knowledge up and down the stack is critical, including debugging,
profiling, network wrangling and optimisation.

We have an office dog, Minos, although he's home on paternity leave right now.
He's a beagle and rather cheeky. We can send you a pic if you need it to help
in your decision making process. If you would like to learn more about the
role please visit
[https://www.longshotsystems.co.uk/](https://www.longshotsystems.co.uk/)

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo | Frontend Engineer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Backend Engineer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

We're looking for candidates that are excited to join us in raising the
standard of trust online.

More info: [https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/)

In addition, these aren't up yet, but are coming:

DuckDuckGo | Frontend Engineering Director | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Business Development Director | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Legal Advocacy Director | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

If you think you might be right for any of these Director positions, please
feel free to reach out to me: yegg at duckduckgo

------
tlshaheen
Phone2Action | DevOps Engineer, Backend Software Engineer, Full Stack
Engineer, Non-Engineering Roles (for example, Sales!), Summer INTERNS |
Washington, DC | Full-Time | Onsite or US Remote |
[https://phone2action.com/about/careers/](https://phone2action.com/about/careers/)
or [https://angel.co/phone2action/jobs](https://angel.co/phone2action/jobs) |
Agile | VISA Sponsorship Available for exceptional candidates who already in
the US

Phone2Action is the world’s fastest growing civic technology company. Millions
use our tools to participate in public policy campaigns.

Build and innovate on tools that help connect people with their elected
officials at the federal, state, and local level!

As a member of the engineering team you will join a world-class engineering-
driven company, where you'll have instant impact from day one. We have an open
culture and flat organization where engineers sit just a few steps away from
the founders. And we've raised over $5M in funding, including our $4.6M Series
A funding round in 2016.

Our product has driven more than 18 million connections with elected officials
since our founding in 2013 -- and we're just getting started. If you have
great problem solving, analysis and design skills, and a true passion for
quality – you will be a great fit for the Phone2Action team.

Salary ranges from $80K - $145K for engineering roles!

All jobs are listed at
[https://angel.co/phone2action/jobs](https://angel.co/phone2action/jobs) Email
me - luke@phone2action.com - prefixing the subject with "HN:", and include
anything that will set you apart from the pack :)

DevOps Hypewords: AWS, Infastructure, Linux, CI, CD, Continuous Integration,
Continuous Delivery, SQL, Ansible, SaltStack

Backend Hypewords: LAMP, PHP, MySQL, Laravel, APEX, Ruby, Java, Redis, API,
Codeception

Frontend Hypewords: VueJS, ReactJS, HTML, CSS, Bootstrap, Webpack, Jest, ES6

Third party systems: Salesforce, Facebook, Twitter, MailChimp, NationBuilder

------
sdoowd
Tackle | Full Stack Developer | Boise, ID | REMOTE |
[https://tackle.io](https://tackle.io)

Tackle helps software vendors sell their products in cloud marketplaces. We
are looking for an experienced Full Stack Developer to help us expand our
existing platform so we can better serve our customers.

Stack Overview: \- Infrastructure: AWS \- Front-end: JavaScript / React / MobX
\- Back-end: Python / Flask / Zappa

The ideal candidate will be a self-starter who enjoys working independently
and has previous experience working on a remote/distributed team.

Email jobs@tackle.io

~~~
jethom18
The "Our Team" link on your website 404s. If you change it from /Company to
/company it seems to be fine. Just a heads up.

------
shasts
Risk.Ident | Scala Developer | VISA, ONSITE | Hamburg, Germany | Relocation |
50-75K EUR

Risk Ident is a software product development organization that offers anti-
fraud solutions to companies within the e-commerce, telecommunications, and
financial sectors.

Some of the technologies we use: Scala, Python, ML, JavaScript, Postgres,
Ansible, MongoDB, Elasticsearch, Kafka. We have openings across our
engineering teams.

Apply at [https://riskident.com/en/jobs/](https://riskident.com/en/jobs/) or
email me directly.

------
dbennett
About Percona

With more than 3,000 customers worldwide, Percona is the only company that
delivers enterprise-class solutions for both MySQL® and MongoDB® across
traditional and cloud-based platforms. Percona provides Software, Support,
Consulting, and Managed Services to large, well-known global brands such as
Cisco Systems, Time Warner Cable, Alcatel-Lucent, Rent the Runway and the BBC,
as well as smaller enterprises looking to maximize application performance
while streamlining database efficiencies. Well established as thought leaders,
Percona experts author content for the Percona Database Performance Blog and
the Percona Live Open Source Database Conferences draw attendees and expert
technical speakers from around the world.

Current openings:

\- Database Performance and Bug Detective -
[https://app.jobvite.com/j/?cj=odYV5fwV&s=AddThis#.WkvBt3oL92...](https://app.jobvite.com/j/?cj=odYV5fwV&s=AddThis#.WkvBt3oL92Q.link)

\- MySQL Engineer -
[https://app.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oyZV5fwh&s=AddThis#.WkvBYsaWBR...](https://app.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oyZV5fwh&s=AddThis#.WkvBYsaWBRc.link)

\- Senior MySQL Engineer -
[https://app.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oleN5fwb&s=AddThis#.WkvCH5FXxQ...](https://app.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oleN5fwb&s=AddThis#.WkvCH5FXxQQ.link)

------
muchbetterguy
Much Better Adventures | Senior Full Stack + Front End Engineers | London, UK
/ EU only | Full-time | Onsite or remote

Much Better Adventures is fast becoming the leading marketplace for one of the
fastest growing sectors in travel - adventure. We're on a mission to inspire
people to live a more adventure-rich life, help a global community of local
and independent businesses to make a great living doing what they love, and
protect the planet’s most inspiring natural landscapes in the process.

We were voted the UK’s ‘Best for Experiences’ in 2016, are continually rated
5* by our tribe of loyal customers, and are founded by the UK's 'Young Travel
Entrepreneurs of the Year' 2017.

We’re backed by some of Europe’s leading investors and entrepreneurs, and are
partly-community owned. Now we're building a team of super talented,
passionate and ambitious people to join us.

Full descriptions are on our Workable site, please apply via these links:

Frontend Developer (React/UI with eye for design):
[https://muchbetteradventures.workable.com/j/49799120BA](https://muchbetteradventures.workable.com/j/49799120BA)
Full Stack Developer (Django/React/Elasticsearch/etc):
[https://muchbetteradventures.workable.com/j/49799120BA](https://muchbetteradventures.workable.com/j/49799120BA)

------
TDMLB101
BAMTech Media | New York, NY | (Sr.) Software Engineer || ONSITE or REMOTE,
Full time

Join our team and help us drive the cord-cutting revolution! BAMTech isn’t
just about streaming Baseball – we also manage HBO Now, NHL, Twitter NFL, Fox
Sports Go, WWE, and several other content providers. You would be helping a
team whose services act as the linchpin for video playback, handling new
challenges of scale and speed in a rapidly growing industry. The company is
aggressively expanding to meet increased demand, and you would be getting in
on the ground floor of this new opportunity. You would help the team create
new designs to meet our scaling demands, build out services in cloud
infrastructure providers with exposure to AWS EC2, S3, Dynamo, and Kinesis,
and help the team introduce new processes to scale. If you like tinkering with
new technologies, have experience with high scale systems, or simply want to
gain exposure to new tools, this team is a great fit. You’d be helping the
team embrace microservices architecture with an emphasis on non-blocking,
highly concurrent programming. Experience with Scala/Play/Akka is highly
preferred, but not a requirement. With strong CS fundamentals and an
entrepreneurial attitude, you’d be an asset to our team.

PM me to apply.

Read more here: [https://www.bamtechmedia.com/](https://www.bamtechmedia.com/)

------
dasacko
BCG Gamma | Data Scientist | Boston, LA, SF, NYC, Chicago | Onsite Full-Time |
Visa OK

Gamma at The Boston Consulting Group is a team of world-class data scientists
and business consultants who specialize in advanced analytics. BCG Gamma
combines advanced skills in computer science, artificial intelligence/machine
learning, and statistics with deep industry expertise. We are a rapidly
growing team and are hiring data scientists – from entry level to directors.

What we're looking for: people with experience applying advanced analytics to
real-world business situations. Successful candidates have a deep
understanding of modern machine learning techniques and their mathematical
underpinning, are well-versed in a broad base of data
engineering/analytics/visualization tools, are fluent in popular
scripting/programming languages (especially Python/R), and have experience
developing end-to-end analytical pipelines.

Competitive salary plus excellent bonus structure and benefits package.

Read more here: [ [https://www.bcg.com/en-us/beyond-consulting/bcg-
gamma/defaul...](https://www.bcg.com/en-us/beyond-consulting/bcg-
gamma/default.aspx) ]

Apply here: [
[https://talent.bcg.com/apply?in_link=GAMMA_US_Positions](https://talent.bcg.com/apply?in_link=GAMMA_US_Positions)
]

~~~
martinko
For a dull, bigcorp job, click here...

~~~
dang
We've banned this account for repeatedly violating the site guidelines. If you
don't want to be banned on HN, you're welcome to email hn@ycombinator.com and
give us reason to believe that you'll follow the rules in the future.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
zillyhome
Stealth startup | Ruby (RoR), iOS (mostly swift), Android, or PM | Silicon
Valley + remote (we're flexible) | Full-time only | Competitive salaries
depending on role, experience, and location (ranging $50k - $160k)

We are a stealth company, with millions in seed funding, founded by serial
entrepreneurs looking to crack open the unyielding world of real estate and
homeownership. This unique industry is riddled with extreme fragmentation and
is plagued by a sea of uninspired product offerings. We're a team of seasoned
operators and developers that loves to move fast and laughs in the face of
nasty-hairy challenges that lie in our path. Home base for us is here in the
Silicon Valley but we have a team that spans eight countries. So whether
you're in bay area, thinking of moving to SV, or are happy where you're at,
we'd love to hear from you.

The most important thing we're looking for is a hunger to change the world. If
you're an audacious soul looking to tackle one of the biggest problems that
plagues our society today and yearning to join an experienced team at the
ground floor, then hit us up!

We have a bias towards developers and PMs with a few years of experience, but
if you're especially intrigued and self-motivated, then let us know anyways.
Let's chat!

Email your resume and (optional) references/code samples to us at jobs <at>
zilly.email

------
jrozner
Prevoty | Software Engineer | Los Angeles | Fulltime

Prevoty is a Runtime Application Self Protection company founded in 2013 that
builds language plugins to provide mitigation to security vulnerabilities
without the need for modifications to applications. The plugins utilize
instrumentation and middleware to automatically insert hooks into applications
that perform detection and mitigation of common vulnerability classes such as
many of those listed in the OWASP Top 10.

Open Roles

\- Language Integration Engineer (Ruby, Python, PHP, Node.js, Lua, or Go w/ C,
C++, or Rust)

Do you enjoy digging under the covers of languages and and their
implementations? This role specifically is to work on integration of the
sections of our engine written in C, C++, and Rust into the host languages
(Ruby, Python, PHP, Node.js, Lua, Go, Java, .net). You will utilize their
respective FFI support/extension APIs to hack on their runtimes and build
instrumentation and the supporting functionality.

\- Parser Engineer (C++, ANTLR)

Love parsers and semantic analysis? This role is to work on SQL parser, tree
construction, and execution runtimes. You will work with large ANTLR grammars
and their C++ backends to build trees for export to other programming
languages where semantic analyses of SQL queries are performed.

[https://www.prevoty.com/about/careers](https://www.prevoty.com/about/careers)

------
robjstanley
Wefarm | London, UK | ONSITE | [https://wefarm.org](https://wefarm.org)

Wefarm, the world’s largest farmer-to-farmer digital network, enables farmers
to connect with one another to solve problems, share ideas and spread
innovation. Utilising the latest machine learning technology, Wefarm’s service
works both online and over SMS. Knowledge shared on Wefarm can help farmers to
produce higher quality product, increase yields, gain insight into market
pricing, tackle the effects of climate change, diversify agricultural
interests, and much more.

Since its founding in 2015, Wefarm has been named one of Africa’s Most
Innovative Companies by FastCompany and has won Google’s Impact Challenge
Award, TechCrunch’s Europas-Tech for Good Award, and the European Union
Commission’s Ideas from Europe prize, among others. We’ve been covered on CNN,
the BBC, Wired, TechCrunch, Forbes, the FT and more. The company is
headquartered in London with offices in Nairobi and Kampala.

We're currently hiring multiple roles, including:

Clojure Developer: [https://wefarm.org/clojure-developer-
jan-2018/](https://wefarm.org/clojure-developer-jan-2018/)

Data Scientist: [https://wefarm.org/data-scientist-
jan-2018/](https://wefarm.org/data-scientist-jan-2018/)

------
melissamb
Mentor (Data Science or Javascript Web Development) | Remote, Contract/Hourly

Help motivated learners get to those aha! moments.

Thinkful’s Data Science & Full Stack Javascript Web Development courses pair
personalized, intensive mentorship with a curriculum tailored to launch
careers.

On the Data Science side, you can mentor on everything from analytics and
experimentation to building specialized machine learning models in your
student’s domain of choice.

In the Flexible Web Development course, you can mentor on everything from the
basics of front-end web development to fullstack Javascript with Node.JS and
React.js.

Mentors benefit by expanding their network and boosting marketability as
subject matter experts who use their spare time impacting learners while
learning themselves.

Please submit an application at
[https://www.thinkful.com/apply#apply](https://www.thinkful.com/apply#apply).
Feel free to email melissa@thinkful.com with any questions!

-

Thinkful is a new type of school that brings high-growth tech careers to
ambitious people everywhere. The company provides 1-on-1 learning through its
network of industry experts, hiring partners, and online platform to deliver a
structured and flexible education. Thinkful offers programs in web development
and data science, with in-person communities in up-and-coming tech hubs around
the U.S. To join the Thinkful network visit thinkful.com.

------
maciejgryka
RainforestQA (YC12) | Data Scientists and Software Engineers | San Francisco +
the world | REMOTE | Full-Time

We're hiring Data Scientists and Software Engineers, among other roles, to
change the way software companies do Quality Assurance.

[https://www.rainforestqa.com/jobs/](https://www.rainforestqa.com/jobs/)

We have plenty of interesting technical challenges and we care a lot about
cultivating a good company culture (you can see our CEO talk about it here
[https://lattice.com/resources-for-humans/fred-stevens-
smith-...](https://lattice.com/resources-for-humans/fred-stevens-smith-how-to-
build-a-culture-that-scales/)). We've been remote-first on the engineering
side since the early days and most of our engineers are distributed all over
the world including the Americas, Europe, Asia and Africa. We fly everyone to
SF for face-to-face meetings a couple of times per year.

We're working with a bunch of tech, from fraud detection, plain-old Random
Forests, to using CNNs to visually understand websites, to managing thousands
of testers using thousands of freshly-provisioned VMs, to provisioning real
mobile devices for app testing. You can see a short talk I gave about one of
our older projects here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_h8PElXio8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_h8PElXio8).

I'd be happy to answer any questions you might have :)

------
aerosmile
Kindly Care | San Francisco | VP of Operations | REMOTE |
[https://www.kindlycare.com](https://www.kindlycare.com)

Kindly Care helps families find, hire, and manage private caregivers so that
their elderly loved ones can age in their homes rather having to move into
assisted living facilities. We take pride in the fact that we’re working on
one of the most pressing problems in our society: ensuring that our seniors
are taken care of despite seemingly endless challenges caused by fiscal and
labor shortages.

We’re a geographically distributed company, with 4 team members working out of
our office in San Francisco and about 40 others working from all over the US,
Canada, Mexico and a number of other countries. We have built all products and
processes to equally accommodate on-site and remote team members, and we
highly value this ability to attract the best talent from across the world.

We’re looking for a VP of Operations to ensure flawless execution of all of
our teams. You will be reporting to our CEO, and your success will be measured
in the quality of our service and our ability to scale our processes. Your
scope of work will cover the conceptual design of our process maps, budget
planning, as well as management of our client- and caregiver-facing
operational departments.

More info: [https://www.kindlycare.com/vp-
operations/](https://www.kindlycare.com/vp-operations/)

Let's chat! I am Igor and you can reach me at hr@kindlycare.com.

~~~
betsie8larkin
Remote VP of Operations!

~~~
aerosmile
90% of the company is remote, so that makes sense for us.

------
WD-42
Las Cumbres Observatory | Software Engineer | Santa Barbara CA | ONSITE |
[https://lco.global/jobs/software-engineer/](https://lco.global/jobs/software-
engineer/)

Are you a software engineer interested in astronomy? Want to work on
technology directly related to the expanding field of time domain astronomical
observation? Las Cumbres Observatory’s (LCO) global network of robotic
telescopes is enabling astronomers to observe things that go bump in the night
24/7\. Our stack spans from low level hardware control to signal processing to
web applications. Our users study exoplanets, supernovae, near-earth asteroids
and more.

LCO, based in sunny Santa Barbara, California, is deploying the world's
largest network of geographically distributed optical telescopes for general
scientific and educational use. We’re motivated by the desire to expand human
knowledge, and to instill a passion for science in young people. Our
organization has a fun-loving, dedicated staff, working in a casual but
focused environment. Here you will find people passionate about what they do,
and our overall mission.

More details: [https://lco.global/jobs/software-
engineer/](https://lco.global/jobs/software-engineer/)

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA, Vancouver, B.C., Berlin, Germany and/or Remote)

Sauce Labs provides the world’s largest cloud-based platform for the automated
testing of web and mobile applications. Its award-winning service eliminates
the time and expense of maintaining an in-house testing infrastructure,
freeing development teams of any size to innovate and release better software,
faster.

We are currently looking for:

 _Backend Engineer, Core Services_
[http://grnh.se/y5kamn1](http://grnh.se/y5kamn1)

 _Java Software Engineer (m /f)_
[http://grnh.se/4je3rh1](http://grnh.se/4je3rh1)

 _Senior Backend Engineer,Core Services_
[http://grnh.se/0c3k8m1](http://grnh.se/0c3k8m1)

 _Software Engineer (Cloud Infra)_
[http://grnh.se/ake0iq1](http://grnh.se/ake0iq1)

 _Software Engineer (Virtual Desktop Cloud)_
[http://grnh.se/1xk24i1](http://grnh.se/1xk24i1)

 _Software Engineer (Web
Developer)_[http://grnh.se/x6v4ye1](http://grnh.se/x6v4ye1)

 _Software Engineer (Web Frontend)(m /f)_
[http://grnh.se/euoswc1](http://grnh.se/euoswc1)

~~~
faitswulff
What does (m/f) denote?

~~~
tom_mellior
In German, words like "engineer" are gendered and may be misunderstood to mean
that _only_ men are sought. So it's very common in job advertisements to put
something like this to signal that males _and_ females (and, implicitly, any
other gender or non-gender) are invited to apply.

~~~
eastbaydev
Thank you for the explanation, I have always wondered about that

------
lvanderwoude
Faithlife | Senior Full Stack Software Developer-Social Network | Bellingham,
WA or Chandler, AZ | Full-time | Onsite

Faithlife is a tech company committed to the Church. We build the world’s
premier Bible study software, along with an entire line of resources for
Christian living: Faithlife.com (an online community that connects Christians
from all around the world), Proclaim (a cloud-based church presentation tool),
Faithlife TV (video streaming service), the Faithlife Study Bible (the world’s
most advanced study Bible), and more.

Faithlife is looking for an experienced full-stack engineer with the knowledge
and skills to help build Faithlife Groups. Faithlife Groups is an online
community that helps people find and create fellowship wherever they are. You
will be someone who can work well in a diverse environment of different
languages and technologies. You should have expertise in responsive web and
single page applications, but you will also have opportunities in the
services, data, and architecture overall. You should also be able to provide
positive technical leadership.

Apply at
[https://faithlife.com/jobs/SeniorFaithlifeFullStackSoftwareD...](https://faithlife.com/jobs/SeniorFaithlifeFullStackSoftwareDeveloper)
or email devjobs@faithlife.com Check out all the developer positions we have
open here, under Software Development:
[https://faithlife.com/careers](https://faithlife.com/careers)

Please note that Faithlife will not sponsor applicants for work visas.

~~~
googletazer
Why not? Jesus never said anything about borders

~~~
midnightmonster
It's just possible that not sponsoring visas is a practical business decision
(such as many make, including others on this page) and not a specifically
Christian commitment.

~~~
googletazer
Thats true

------
wskemper
Viasat | Seattle, WA, USA | Full Time

Viasat aims to be the planet's first global ISP. We build the world's biggest
and fastest satellites, providing service to homes, business, airlines, and
more. Our technology connects parents to children, soldiers to their
commanders, and emergency responders to support lines, whether they're in
Dayton, OH or climbing the slopes of Denali.

We have just opened a brand spanking new Seattle office, and are hiring for
multiple positions!

* Data Architect - [http://bit.ly/2A61JKa](http://bit.ly/2A61JKa)

* Data Engineer - [http://bit.ly/2CxXWuF](http://bit.ly/2CxXWuF)

* Performance Engineer - [http://bit.ly/2CbKRmZ](http://bit.ly/2CbKRmZ)

* Software Engineer, Framework - [http://bit.ly/2CslIrP](http://bit.ly/2CslIrP)

* Software Engineer, Cloud Platform - [http://bit.ly/2lGToYa](http://bit.ly/2lGToYa)

Email stephan dot kemper at viasat.com, or apply online through
[https://www.viasat.com/careers/openings](https://www.viasat.com/careers/openings).

Candidates only; recruiter/agency emails will be used only to train our spam
filters :)

------
leoedin
Automata Technologies | Central London, UK | Full time | Onsite Automata is a
London based technology company building portable, low cost and easy to use
industrial robots. Eva, Automata’s first product is a low­-cost, plug & ­play,
table-­top robotic arm enabling automation of menial tasks currently done
manually in manufacturing and other industries. We're venture funded, moving
towards manufacturing and looking to accelerate our software development.

Most of our stack is developed in house - it goes all the way from our
brushless motor controllers to our web based front end, with some C++ and Go
in between.

We're looking for software developers of all types:

\- Bare metal firmware developers with experience in writing in real time C
for ARM microcontrollers

\- C++ and Go (our back end needs to coordinate robot commands, plan the robot
motion and interface with the world)

\- Front end Javascript and HTML (We have some interesting challenges that
come from controlling a real time system through a browser)

We're also hiring in other areas, so if you're interested in robotics and have
a technical background we'd love to hear from you.

Apply by emailing me:

lr@automata.tech or through AngelList

[https://angel.co/automata-technologies](https://angel.co/automata-
technologies)

[http://automata.tech](http://automata.tech)

~~~
pjc50
Up to £45k in central London? That's ... not tempting. Which is a shame since
your company sounds interesting.

------
caust1c
Segment | Engineering | San Francisco, CA or Vancouver, BC | Full-Time |
Onsite

Segment is building the analytics routing layer for the world. We transform
data into over 150 different services, adding new ones every day. We're
processing billions of events each month, and maintaining the analytics
infrastructure for companies like DigitalOcean, Atlassian, New Relic, and
Docker. Our goal is to help companies learn from how their users interact with
the products to build even better products. We also like to share our work and
what we learn, here are some recent examples:

    
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/allocation-efficiency-in-high-performance-go-services/
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/exactly-once-delivery/
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/bob-loblaws-log-blog/
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/a-brief-history-of-the-uuid/
    
      - https://open.segment.com

If any of this sounds interesting, we'd love to hear from you! Check out some
of our open positions at
[https://segment.com/engineering#jobs](https://segment.com/engineering#jobs)
If you have questions, feel free to reach out to me directly: alan@segment.com

------
ejcx
Segment | San Francisco, SF | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://segment.com/jobs](https://segment.com/jobs)

Segment is growing quickly and hiring on all fronts. In the engineering
organization, some roles I find particularly interesting:

    
    
        - Tooling Engineer (https://segment.com/jobs/922851-Tooling-Engineer)
        - Site Reliability Engineer (https://segment.com/jobs/253929-Site-Reliability-Engineer)
        - Application Security Lead (https://segment.com/jobs/931020-Application-Security-Lead)
    

Our engineering organization is full of talented people, working on fun
projects, and engineering solutions used by some of the worlds biggest and
most innovative companies. Some fun blog posts that show what we are up to.

    
    
        - The Million Dollar Engineering Problem (https://segment.com/blog/the-million-dollar-eng-problem/)
        - 5 Advanced Testing Techniques in Go (https://segment.com/blog/5-advanced-testing-techniques-in-go/)
        - A Brief History of UUID (https://segment.com/blog/a-brief-history-of-the-uuid/)
        - Many more, read our blog!
    

If you are interested in the Application Security Lead, or other security
positions feel free to reach out to me if you have questions about the roles
(but apply on the site)!

For more open positions feel free to browse and apply on our jobs page:
[https://segment.com/jobs](https://segment.com/jobs).

------
jsumrall
Picnic - Amsterdam, Netherlands | ONSITE | VISA sponsorship |
[https://join.picnic.nl/](https://join.picnic.nl/)

Picnic is the world’s fastest growing online supermarket with a simple
mission: to make grocery shopping quick, easy and affordable for everyone. Our
unique tech-driven approach enables us to work towards a greener and more
sustainable future, with our fleet of 100% electric vehicles delivering fresh
products from our warehouse to customers daily.

Picnic is growing fast. We're a tech-first venture, where you ship code that
either gets used by thousands of customers (and growing fast!) or runs our
supply chain and is used by our hundreds of warehouse employees, where
efficiency is key. Few places offer the chance to impact (good and bad!) so
much with the code you make.

Extra fun parts: we're a grocery story at the core, with total ownership of
the supply chain. That means we have cool things like our own electric
delivery trucks that you can drive. We also have warehouses which operate on
the code you write, so you can go see how it affects the whole company right
on the work floor.

We're hiring for many developer and business positions. Checkout the hiring
page linked above.

I highly recommend anyone in or wanting to move to Amsterdam to check us out.

------
AuroraBob
Aurora Flight Sciences | Experienced C++ and Embedded Software Engineer |
Boston (Cambridge) | Onsite |
[http://www.aurora.aero/](http://www.aurora.aero/)

Aurora Flight Sciences is an established aerospace R&D company with a start-up
feel and 80 engineers at our Boston R&D center. We invent and build advanced
aircraft of all sizes, with particular focus on flight autonomy. Our current
projects include small quad autonomy, flying car (eVTOL), solar aircraft,
advanced high-speed VTOL plane, robotic copilot, and many others. We build
complete flight software stacks, from low level flight controls through high-
level autonomy and sensor fusion algorithms.

We are looking for experienced software engineers to help us turn cutting edge
ideas into prototypes at our Cambridge R&D office. Most of our early prototype
work is in C++ and Python, while more mature and safety-critical projects use
a mix of C++ and Simulink/Stateflow with an in-house toolchain. We use both
ROS and DDS, and target both x86 and embedded ARM platforms running either a
lightweight OS or bare metal on custom boards. Our fast prototype projects are
run on GitLab, while safety-critical projects use heavy-weight auditable
tools: DOORS, SVN, Trac, Collaborator, and Jenkins.

If you want your work to be in next generation of flying vehicles, if you are
passionate about flight, and if you know how to design and implement clean,
real-time and highly reliable/resilient software for embedded platforms,
please send me an email at software_engineers@aurora.aero, or apply via the
web site to one of our open positions.

------
amyboyd
CityMunch | London, UK | ONSITE | salary + equity |
[http://citymun.ch/](http://citymun.ch/)

CityMunch allows independent restaurants and food trucks to attract new
customers, by offering discounts in real-time to users near them through our
app, reducing food waste and keeping kitchens busy. In our short history, we
have launched in 3 cities (London, Bristol and Manchester) with hundreds of
partner restaurants, and 35,000 app downloads.

The next step is going national, and building tech that allows predictive
dynamic pricing -- for example, tell restaurants 'based on your location,
cuisine type, users nearby and the weather, a 30% discount will attract 5 new
customers in the next 2 hours.'

We are hiring a mid-to-senior full-stack developer, ideally with experience in
Javascript (mainly Angular/Ionic) or Java (Spring Boot). You would be
developer number 2 in a small startup, so there are lots of opportunities to
make a meaningful difference to the future of the CityMunch tech.

We are currently based in Google Campus in Shoreditch, with plans to move
elsewhere in Shoreditch in early 2018. Having raised a seed round already, and
with additional investment from Just Eat, we are set to continue our fast
growth in 2018.

To apply, email me at amy@citymunchapp.com

------
u0112358132134
Stylindex | Full Time | REMOTE or ONSITE | London, UK |
[https://stylindex.com](https://stylindex.com)

Stylindex is a funded startup that's just graduated from Techstars London.
Stylindex helps fashion brands find the freelance creative talent they need
for photoshoots & videos - however our plans stretch well beyond this! We've
got great connections, some awesome first clients and a heck of a lot to keep
you busy!

We are keen to hire an experienced, curious, and enthusiastic team members to
build something beautiful and functional.

=== Here are our open roles:

• Back-End Engineer: [https://angel.co/stylindex/jobs/307911-software-
engineer-pyt...](https://angel.co/stylindex/jobs/307911-software-engineer-
python)

• Front-End Engineer: [https://angel.co/stylindex/jobs/307189-senior-software-
engin...](https://angel.co/stylindex/jobs/307189-senior-software-engineer-
front-end)

• UX/UI Engineer: [https://angel.co/stylindex/jobs/313844-ux-
engineer](https://angel.co/stylindex/jobs/313844-ux-engineer)

=== Current stack (open to improvements):

• Back-end: Python 2.7, Google App Engine, Webapp2

• Front-end: JQuery, Jinja2

------
crummy
Sauce Labs | Berlin | Backend developer | Full Time

We need more folks to help us build and improve our world-class cloud-based
iOS and Android testing platform. Customers love us because we support a very
wide range of devices with a variety of testing frameworks and we do it well.

That said, we have some challenges. Here's some:

* Adding support for new iOS and Android versions as soon as possible after launch

* Digging into low-level OS code to do things like remote control them, and doing this reliably across all devices

* Handling seamless deployments despite having state in the form of physical devices that we can't just abstract away

* Scaling to meet the demands of some very big customers

If you've got more questions about work here please let me know! I've worked
for Sauce Labs on the real device team here in Berlin for over two years now
and love it. Our stack is mostly Java/Docker/Angular with a bit of Python,
haproxy, and soon React - you'll get your hands dirty in all sorts of tech all
through the pipeline.

Here's the link to the Java backend position, roughly the same as my own
position here: [http://grnh.se/f8enm41](http://grnh.se/f8enm41)

If you're in SF, Vancouver, Poland (or even remote for the right person) we
have a bunch more openings for web developers, customer success, product
managers, and more: [http://grnh.se/ex5dth1](http://grnh.se/ex5dth1)

------
madh
Facebook | Solutions Engineer | Menlo Park, NYC, Austin, Chicago, Detroit,
London, Dublin, Tokyo, Seoul, Hong Kong, Singapore, Buenos Aires | Onsite

Solutions Engineers at Facebook spend roughly half their time working with
product engineering teams and writing production code. The other half of their
time is spent working directly with partners to develop and execute their
Facebook technology strategy.

We find that this setup is great for engineers that want to spend more time on
the business side of things or have more people interaction while still being
hands on with code.

This allows large advertisers to work directly with people at Facebook that
have a knowledge of the ads codebase, and Solutions Engineers can implement
great suggestions made by partners.

More about the role is available at
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/solutions-
engineering-...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/solutions-engineering-
at-facebook) .

Job listings are available at
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/search/?q=solutions%20engin...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/search/?q=solutions%20engineer)
.

If you would like to apply or have any questions, feel free to send me an
email at hiten@fb.com .

~~~
olingern
Tokyo and some other links are broken on job listings page [1]

[1] -
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LSsTmEAL](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LSsTmEAL)

~~~
madh
Thanks for the note. The Tokyo position is no longer available.

------
thesystech
Thesys Technologies | Software Engineering + System Reliability Engineering
Positions | New York, NY or Charleston, SC | Onsite

Thesys Technologies is a small but well-established FinTech company with
offices in NYC and Charleston, SC. We focus on delivering high-performance
trading technologies and cutting-edge big data solutions to financial market
participants.

Examples include our ultra-low-latency HFT offering, our exchange / matching
engine technology, and the recently awarded Consolidated Audit Trail (CAT)
system that we’re building for the SEC. When complete, the CAT will be the
world’s largest data repository for securities transactions, tracking
approximately 58 billion records of orders, executions, and quote life-cycles
for equities and options markets on a daily basis.

We have a variety of Software Engineering and DevOps positions open across
various teams, and we’re aggressively hiring for both of our locations. We
have a strong engineering culture, and we use a variety of open source and
proprietary technologies, including Apache Spark, Python, C++, React, Angular,
and Node.js.

To apply, please visit:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/thesystechcom](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/thesystechcom)

------
helloburin
Sabre Labs | Principal Software Developer, Full-Stack | Dallas/Fort Worth,
Texas (Southlake) | ONSITE

Sabre Labs is the dedicated emerging tech and innovation lab at Sabre, and
we’re looking for a full-stack developer who leans towards the backend of the
spectrum.

We are tasked with exploring and prototyping new product experiences using the
emerging technologies with the highest potential impact on the travel
industry. We build prototype applications for mobile, web, IoT, and other
emerging platforms (AR, VR, etc.). We are a small, multi-functional group that
values design, development, and business equally and strives to provide
thought leadership for our company, our customers and the broader travel
industry. We’re a tight-knit group obsessed with all things tech, travel, and
tacos.

Our team also publishes a couple reports a year on tech trends:
[https://www.sabre.com/insights/labs/](https://www.sabre.com/insights/labs/)

For more info, see the job posting!
[http://bit.ly/labsprincipaldev17](http://bit.ly/labsprincipaldev17)

Feel free to send me an email about any questions, even if you’re not looking:
burin.asavesna [at] sabre.com or ping me via direct message on Twitter: @burin

~~~
kapilkaisare
Are you open to hiring front end engineers who would like to venture server
side?

------
bojo
AlasConnect | Programmer | Anchorage, Alaska | Onsite | Full-time

AlasConnect is a subsidiary of Matanuska Telephone Association, a
telecommunications company which services part of southern Alaska. AlasConnect
itself is a Managed Service Provider and has offices and clients throughout
the Fairbanks, Anchorage, and Palmer areas.

I run a small team of developers which writes and supports software for both
companies. All new projects are being written in Haskell as we standardize our
tooling.

* Functional programming experience would be nice, but not required. Happy to train passionate people into Haskell.

* No internships. This is a mid-career position, so a few years of practical software engineering experience is required.

* We are not in a position to sponsor visas, and therefore can only consider people authorized to work in the US.

* Unfortunately onsite is a hard requirement at this time.

If you are interested the official position requirements and forms are listed
at [http://alasconnect.com/jobs.html](http://alasconnect.com/jobs.html) under
the Programmer heading.

Please mail all applications/resumes to hr@alasconnect.com

About the interview process: We like to keep it simple. No coding tests, no
white boarding. Just a nice chat or two about your skills, interests, and
determining whether you're a good culture fit.

~~~
jumpship
Can you give a salary range?

~~~
bojo
About $60k-$80k for this position depending on experience.

------
Greek0
Ubimet | C++/Python Developer | Vienna, Austria | ONSITE

Ubimet is a leading weather service providers in Europe. We're experts in
meteorology and issue customized weather forecasts for several million private
and industrial customers. Together with our shareholder (Red Bull), we pursue
the goal to be the weather service with the world's best quality forecasts.

We're looking for a C++/Python developer to work on interesting problems at
the intersection of big data, realtime services, and scientific computing. We
offer a great work environment in the city with the highest quality of living
worldwide
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercer_Quality_of_Living_Surve...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercer_Quality_of_Living_Survey)).
If you have to move, we offer a relocation package and take care of any visa
formalities.

We especially encourage women, people of color, and others who are
underrepresented in the tech industry to apply.

If you're interested, check out [http://www.ubimet.com](http://www.ubimet.com)
and our job ad at
[https://career2.successfactors.eu/career?career%5fns=job%5fl...](https://career2.successfactors.eu/career?career%5fns=job%5flisting&company=C0016085212P&navBarLevel=JOB%5fSEARCH&rcm%5fsite%5flocale=en%5fUS&career_job_req_id=82&selected_lang=en_US&jobAlertController_jobAlertId=&jobAlertController_jobAlertName=&_s.crb=DpuRPB2QnxB2Ql6eOP8YqQ1xfXs%3d)
and apply via Successfactors or at info@ubimet.com.

------
alexk
Gravitational (YS S15) | Systems Engineer | Toronto | ONSITE
[https://gravitational.com](https://gravitational.com)

Gravitational, an early stage systems & cloud startup in San Francisco and
Toronto, is looking for ambitious and talented people. We are well-funded by
fantastic Silicon Valley investors. We are an experienced team: we founded
Mailgun[1] which was acquired by Rackspace, we created Vulcand[2] and some
other cool stuff at Rackspace and are authors of Teleport[3], Telekube[4] and
Teleconsole[5]

    
    
      * Systems Engineer (Linux, Kubernetes, Go, Make)

Locations: Toronto Details:
[https://github.com/gravitational/careers/blob/master/senior-...](https://github.com/gravitational/careers/blob/master/senior-
backend-engineer.md)

Contact: jobs@gravitational.com

[1] [https://www.mailgun.com](https://www.mailgun.com)

[2] [https://github.com/vulcand/vulcand](https://github.com/vulcand/vulcand)

[3]
[https://github.com/gravitational/teleport](https://github.com/gravitational/teleport)

[4] [https://gravitational.com/telekube](https://gravitational.com/telekube)

[5] [https://www.teleconsole.com/](https://www.teleconsole.com/)

------
toumorokoshi
Zillow | Seattle, WA | ONSITE FULL TIME |
[https://zillow.com](https://zillow.com)

Zillow is the leading real estate website in the US. Our company was founded
on empowering consumers by making data more available, applying that idea to
specific areas like homes, rental listings, and mortgages.

We have a variety of openings across the US for our websites under the Zillow
Group banner (e.g. Trulia, Hotpads), from web and mobile development to data
science:

[https://www.zillow.com/careers/jobs/data-science-
analytics,p...](https://www.zillow.com/careers/jobs/data-science-
analytics,product-development/seattle/)

But for a highlight, I'd like to post a position for my team:

Senior Software Developer: Monitoring

[https://www.zillow.com/careers/openings/?j=otJM5fwN](https://www.zillow.com/careers/openings/?j=otJM5fwN)

We're building and developing a in-house monitoring and full-stack testing
framework, written in Python3 and asyncio.

If high concurrency, distributed systems, and processing of millions of data
points a minute are interesting to you, please reach out to me at
yusuket@zillowgroup.com

Feel free to e-mail me about questions for any other roles as well.

------
vishakh82
Cryptonomic | Software Engineer for Decentralized Applications | New York |
Full-time ONSITE

Cryptonomic is a Brooklyn-based startup dedicated to the emerging
decentralization revolution. We focus primarily on Ethereum, Tezos and IPFS
for building out the infrastructure needed for seamlessly creating scalable,
resilient and functional applications to let people and communities gain
ownership over their identities, information and finances through
decentralization and disintermediation.

The decentralized applications engineer will work with multiple languages on
projects relating to blockchain infrastructure, user interfaces and
decentralized systems across the full stack of software development. They will
need to quickly pick up new technologies in a fast-moving domain. All of
Cryptonomic's code is written in the functional programming paradigm, with
some components explicitly requiring it, so the qualified candidate must
already be acquainted with functional languages or be receptive to picking
them up. Some examples of the work involved include: \- Writing a blockchain
analysis tool in Scala and JavaScript \- Learning and integrating new
blockchain platforms from scratch. \- Writing peer-to-peer financial smart
contracts in various smart contract languages. \- Building autonomous
decentralized applications over multiple platforms. \- Potentially working on
mission-critical, formally-verified systems

Apply at [https://angel.co/cryptonomic/jobs/313560-software-
engineer-f...](https://angel.co/cryptonomic/jobs/313560-software-engineer-for-
decentralized-applications) or email info at cryptonomic dot tech.

------
asood123
Open Collective | [https://opencollective.com](https://opencollective.com) |
New York City | REMOTE

Open Collective allows communities (like Open Source projects, meetups, etc)
to raise and spend money transparently. You can charge membership fees, get
donations from individuals or companies and spend it by filing expenses. The
entire financial ledger is publicly viewable to ensure transparency. Some
examples:
[https://opencollective.com/webpack](https://opencollective.com/webpack),
[https://opencollective.com/babel](https://opencollective.com/babel), and many
more
[https://opencollective.com/opensource](https://opencollective.com/opensource).

We are a founding team of 3 (two engineers) and are looking to hire our first
full-time engineer ([https://medium.com/open-collective/open-collective-is-
hiring...](https://medium.com/open-collective/open-collective-is-hiring-its-
first-developer-550fa38fd2dd)).

Send me a note at aseem@opencollective.com with your GitHub, LinkedIn, resume,
etc.

------
mmelin
Wonder | Full-stack Software Engineer(s) | New York City (NYC) | ONSITE |
[https://askwonder.com](https://askwonder.com)

Wonder is a new kind of knowledge service that makes your brain scalable. We
provide instant access to the intellect and fact-finding skills of a
distributed network of analysts around the world. We enable anyone - from
individuals up to Fortune 500s - to gain strategic knowledge when they need it
most.

We are looking for software engineers to join us in our beautiful office in
Manhattan to help make the product and the organization that goes along with
it.

We're a small team of six engineers today but we want to grow over the next
couple of years into a household name in NYC engineering and want your help!

You'll be an integral part of a startup with real traction, helping to scale
both the product and your fellow colleagues. We care about building a diverse
engineering organization and supporting each others' professional development.

We expect you to have experience with Node and an interest in working across
the stack to build web applications.

Current stack: Node.js, Postgres, MongoDB, Heroku/AWS

Please email me directly if you are interested in having a conversation:
martin+hn18@askwonder.com

Unfortunately we are unable to sponsor new visas at this time.

------
siwatanejo
Digitas | Blockchain startup | Hong Kong | Full time | REMOTE

We are a blockchain start-up based in Hong Kong. Our business consists of
cryptocurrency mining, Initial Coin Offering (ICO) services and blockchain
technology consultancy. Among our products, we are developing a crossplatform
multicurrency wallet app for desktop & mobile devices and we have plans to
build a cryptocurrency exchange in 2018. Our goal is to become a legitimate,
regulated, go-to global blockchain service provider. Our core values are based
on high professional standards, where the ability to work effectively and
independently is a must-have.

We are looking for filling several vacancies for the following roles in the
next few weeks:

Lead Smart Contract Developer (Solidity/Simplicity, Ethereum/Bitcoin,
TypeScript, etc, more info:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/133063378/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/133063378/))

Senior Full-Stack Developer (TypeScript, Node.js, F# desirable, etc, more
info:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/133065230/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/133065230/))

System Engineer / DevOps / Sysadmin (ansible, PostgreSQL, Linux, more info:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/483940632/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/483940632/))

Work onsite (relocation package is offered) is preferred but not a must.
Please send CV and short cover letter to jobs@digitas.co

~~~
siwatanejo
Forgot: we might be looking for QA engineers as well (Selenium testing etc)

------
elishabianca
Samsara | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
[https://www.samsara.com](https://www.samsara.com)

Samsara was founded by the founders of Meraki (Cisco acquired Meraki for $1.2
billion), has 1000+ interesting customers
([https://www.samsara.com/customers](https://www.samsara.com/customers)), and
an awesome 35-person software engineering team.

Samsara disrupts the traditional sensor model with an integrated, software-
centric solution. Our products combine plug-and-play sensors, wireless
connectivity, and rich cloud-hosted software, all tightly-integrated for
simple deployment. We are looking for people who love building and seeing
their code get used by customers.

Apply/more info:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/samsara](https://www.keyvalues.com/samsara)
[https://www.samsara.com/jobs](https://www.samsara.com/jobs)

Our open positions: * Engineering Manager * Firmware Engineer * Full-stack
Engineer * Infrastructure Engineer * Product Designer * Security Engineer *
Site Reliability Engineer

Tech Stack: Golang, TypeScript, React, GraphQL, React Native

Contact: elisha@samsara.com

------
snaza
CJ Affiliate by Conversant |
[https://engineering.cj.com](https://engineering.cj.com) |
[https://github.com/cjdev](https://github.com/cjdev) | Full Stack | Full-Time
| Westlake Village (Los Angeles), CA | Onsite

CJ Affiliate runs the leading affiliate marketing network. We're looking for
senior software engineers with Scala, Java, Clojure, Haskell, or JavaScript
experience.

* We value TDD, pair programming, automation, and dogma-free agile practices

* Our codebase is ready to be deployed at any time

* Functional programming: Scala, Clojure, Haskell, JavaScript, etc. are big here.

* We believe that sustainable development of great products can only be accomplished by continually refining and applying the craft of writing clean code, all in the context of small co-located, product-focused teams.

Apply Online:
[https://engineering.cj.com/join](https://engineering.cj.com/join) or on
LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search?f_C=5679&f_L=us:0&f_F=e...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search?f_C=5679&f_L=us:0&f_F=eng)

or email me at snazarian@cj.com

------
carlyturpin
Crowdcube ¦ London OR Cardiff ¦ FULL TIME ¦ ONSITE Software Engineers

Crowdcube is the world's leading equity crowdfunding platform. We enable
incredible businesses to get their ideas off the ground and grow. Over 600 in
the UK since we launched.

We're looking for: \- Full Stack engineers with solid JavaScript skills and a
desire to work with React and Node. \- Software Engineers with solid PHP
experience & experience of API design.

We offer: \- 25 days holiday (+bank holidays) \- Pension Scheme \- Private
Medical Scheme with AXA \- Life Insurance Scheme \- Conferences and training
budget \- Cycle to Work Scheme \- Team trips, socials and sports clubs
Expected salary range between £40K - £60K

Software Engineer: [https://crowdcube-
ltd.workable.com/j/6356E15B85](https://crowdcube-
ltd.workable.com/j/6356E15B85)

Full Stack Engineer: [https://crowdcube-
ltd.workable.com/j/0336C1BC5E](https://crowdcube-
ltd.workable.com/j/0336C1BC5E)

You can check Crowdcube out
here:[https://www.crowdcube.com/](https://www.crowdcube.com/)

If you're interested in finding out more, you can email me at
carly@crowdcube.com

Thanks

------
ryantriggs
Abl Schools | Sr. Ruby Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time | ONSITE |
www.ablschools.com

Technology has made the world more connected, fundamentally changing how we
live, work and interact; yet traditional schools have not evolved to prepare
students for the 21st century. Replacing textbooks with tablets won’t be
enough. We believe schools need a new foundation. That’s why we’re building a
web-based school scheduling platform, that allows administrators to put master
schedules and daily calendars into a single cloud-based system. We are
creating the next generation of software for all K12 schools to fundamentally
change how they design, measure and improve their schools. We are also a
company that deeply values diversity in every way. Adam, our Founder, wrote an
article on this subject on Medium here: [https://medium.com/@adampisoni/in-
defense-of-diverse-foundin...](https://medium.com/@adampisoni/in-defense-of-
diverse-founding-teams-e9f0b5b81f25).

Qualifications:

+Expertise with Ruby on Rails

+Experience building large scale distributed systems and networked services

Your Impact:

+Help set the direction of our company and product

+Measurably improve student outcomes

+Improve the work lives of teachers

+Help spread new, innovative school models

+Give schools greater visibility into how they use their time and resources,
enabling them to better support their students and teachers

Apply: [http://grnh.se/3oxq571](http://grnh.se/3oxq571)

------
mkucia
VSR (part of NCC Group) | Security Consultant / Penetration Tester | Boston,
MA | ONSITE

VSR is focused on providing quality information, network and application
security consulting services. We work with clients in nearly every industry
vertical and at multiple stages of maturity, from start-ups to large multi-
national enterprises. VSR is always looking to expand its team of experienced
security consultants so that we may better serve our clients and expand our
thought leadership.

Our typical security assignments include: application penetration testing
(web, mobile, commercial off-the-shelf software, products & appliances),
network penetration assessments, red team exercises, and social engineering.
Expertise in all areas is not necessary, however, familiarity with multiple
areas is preferred. A strong desire to learn and the ability to effectively
collaborate with colleagues however is a job requirement.

We're currently looking for Penetration Testers / Ethical Hackers / Security
Consultants. Check out our employment page at
[https://vsecurity.com/company/employment.html](https://vsecurity.com/company/employment.html)

------
dboyd
Lendeavor | San Francisco | Full-time, REMOTE |
[https://www.lendeavor.com/](https://www.lendeavor.com/)

Lendeavor is a technology-enabled lender to healthcare practices.
Practitioners — primarily dentists, veterinarians, and optometrists — use
Lendeavor’s online platform to seamlessly start, acquire, expand, or equip
their practices.

Practice owners are some of our economy’s most highly educated and hardest-
working entrepreneurs — yet starting, buying, or expanding a practice takes
too long and costs too much. We’re here to change that.

We’ve built software that takes complicated transactions — like buying your
first practice — and makes them simple. As a result, our members spend less
time applying for credit, and we spend less time processing it. This
efficiency drives faster funding and lower rates. Going forward, we’re
ruthlessly focused on simplicity, customer experience, and efficiency.

Current Stack: Rails, Postgres, Heroku

Open Positions...

    
    
      - Product Manager
      - Experienced developers (especially backend)
      - More developers
    

More Details:
[https://www.lendeavor.com/careers](https://www.lendeavor.com/careers)

------
kyleclarkht
HotelTonight is a pioneer in mobile commerce. Our team is passionate about
delivering a flawless customer experience as we play matchmaker between great
hotels with unsold rooms and the on-the-go people who want to book them. Every
day, we’re accomplishing our mission of enabling people to take advantage of
the serendipity of life.
[https://www.hoteltonight.com/](https://www.hoteltonight.com/)

QA Engineer (Berlin, DE) -
[https://tinyurl.com/y8aw46pz](https://tinyurl.com/y8aw46pz)

Sr. Data Scientist (San Francisco) -
[https://tinyurl.com/ybcc5ry3](https://tinyurl.com/ybcc5ry3)

Backend Engineer (San Francisco) -
[https://tinyurl.com/y7qapo47](https://tinyurl.com/y7qapo47)

iOS Engineer (San Francisco) -
[https://tinyurl.com/ybqktz3s](https://tinyurl.com/ybqktz3s)

Checkout more about our awesome place to work:
[https://www.hoteltonight.com/about/careers](https://www.hoteltonight.com/about/careers)

------
DanFeldman
Starsky Robotics (YC S16) | Devops, Electrical Engineer, Perception, Gen.
Software Engineer, Data engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-time

We're working to make trucks autonomous on the highway and remote controlled
by experienced drivers for the first and last mile. Our trucks will make roads
safer while giving drivers meaningful work close to their homes and families.

Looking for:

\- Devops: help us build & scale our testing & CI infrastructure.

\- Electrical Engineer: Automotive ECU design, hardware bench testing, PCB
design, work with manufacturers

\- Perception: give our robot eyes and ears (object tracking, lane detection,
localization)

\- Machine Learning Engineer: build and improve our core models that feed into
the perception team

\- Data engineer: build out large data pipelines for the data science team and
machine learning team

\- Gen software eng: join the Platform team and build out core architecture on
the truck

We currently run our trucks on the highway. We are looking for awesome
engineers who are comfortable as general hackers. The team takes an extremely
active role in the development and testing of Starsky Trucks on highways
across the US.

We use Python, C++, and lots of bash scripting. We are a group of PhD's,
masters, bachelors, college dropouts, and high school interns all working
together. No matter your experience, we're looking for intelligent folks who
have a history of diving excitedly into new fields.

We will be hiring for more positions starting mid Q1 2018.

Please email jobs@starskyrobotics.com

~~~
DanFeldman
Please apply through Starsky Robotics Lever page:
[https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/](https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/)

------
sink
Dwelo | Software Engineers | Full Time | San Francisco Bay Area and Salt Lake
City | Full Time

Dwelo is the operating system for apartment communities. Our software,
hardware, and service platform enables the owners and managers of multifamily
properties (think, apartment buildings) to offer smart homes as an amenity to
their residents while also improving the efficiency of their operations. In
the last few months we've invested heavily in the metering and data analysis
side of our business. And we have been integrating with devices outside of
apartment units to bring entire buildings online.

The engineering work we do has hardware (IoT, cellular, zwave and other forms
of connectivity) and cloud (AWS, Twilio Sync) components. We are especially
interested in talking to engineers who build with Python, Rust, and Scala.
However, anyone who loves to see their software manifest real life effects on
the corporeal world, or do predictive analytics on millions of sensor readings
from networked devices, or create a magical and eminently accessible
experience in the homes and communities of our residents and the operations
teams that support them should talk to us.

I'm at scott at dwelo dot com

------
alliejanoch
Mapistry | VP of Demand Gen & SDR | Berkeley, CA | Onsite

Mapistry is SaaS for environmental compliance. Customers include Fortune 100
companies in industries like trash/recycling, consumer products, food
processing, mining, etc. We are a team of 8 and recently closed a $2.1M seed
round.

VP of Demand Generation: Mapistry is seeking an experienced and passionate
Director of Demand Generation to own Mapistry’s demand gen, lead gen,
lifecycle marketing and growth. We're looking for someone who is both eager to
roll up their sleeves and someone who has the experience to manage the
marketing team as Mapistry grows. You’ll be responsible for all our marketing
channels including email, SEO, webinars, blog, conferences (both hosted by us
and others). One of the leading reason customers use Mapistry is that they
know they can trust us to be their environmental compliance experts. This
trust starts with marketing. We rely deeply on content marketing and much of
our existing marketing strategy revolves around this goal. You’ll need to
embrace the challenge of managing and developing highly technical content
(with the help of our environmental team).

Sales Development Rep: Mapistry is seeking a Sales Development Representative
to join our growing sales team. This is a role for someone who is early in
their sales career and seeks an opportunity to grow with our company. You must
be comfortable operating in a fast-paced, dynamic environment where change is
a constant. The SDR will work closely with the sales, marketing, and product
teams and will serve as the first point of contact for prospects.

More details:
[https://www.mapistry.com/careers](https://www.mapistry.com/careers)

------
jjazwiecki
New York Public Radio | Devops, Payments System Architect | New York, NY |
Onsite

New York Public Radio (WNYC, WQXR, Radiolab, Freakonomics, 2 Dope Queens,
Death Sex Money, etc) is hiring for a Python/Nginx/Django/Docker/AWS-oriented
devops engineer and an architect for our payments/membership system,
PCI/recurring payments experience required.

Email's in my HN profile. Competitive salary, good benefits, great work
culture.

------
kostrunk
Amazon | Kernel/Hypervisor/System Development Engineer | Dresden, Germany |
Full-Time | Onsite | VISA Sponsorship

In 2013 Amazon expanded to Dresden where the Kernel and Operating System team
create the heart of EC2, the actual virtual compute instance definitions and
Amazon Linux, the operating system for our cloud. Being part of Amazon means
constantly driving innovation and working on complex technical challenges
every day.

Check out our office:
[https://youtu.be/NyJQL6keFBA](https://youtu.be/NyJQL6keFBA)

Keywords: AWS EC2, Linux Kernel, Hypervisor, Block I/O, Networking, PV Driver,
IOMMU, x86, C, Python, Perl, ...

If you passionate about operating systems and cloud, and want to build
solutions to challenging problems that directly affect millions of people:
Amazon teams in Dresden are the right place for you!

We're hiring Software Kernel/Hypervisor Engineers, System Dev Engineers and
Software Dev Engineers in Test. More info about the roles:
[http://amzn.to/2Ag7W6z](http://amzn.to/2Ag7W6z)

Feel free to get directly in touch with us! Send a message to nzhuk@amazon.de
and let's have a talk.

------
roger_lee
Captain401 (YC S15) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Captain401 is a Y Combinator-backed company that offers an easy and affordable
401(k) retirement plan for the modern workforce. We've built an automated,
paperless 401(k) that makes it possible for small and medium-sized businesses
to offer a 401(k) benefit to their employees -- something that only 14% of
them are able to do today. In doing so, we're empowering businesses of any
size to safeguard the financial futures of their employees.

We're also backed by top Silicon Valley investors:
[http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-ra...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-raises-3-5-million-
to-help-small-business-employees-save-for-retirement/) and have the pleasure
of providing a great retirement plan to hundreds of startups and small
businesses just two years after launching. If you've wanted to join a company
with product-market fit and help scale a growing business, this is the perfect
time to start talking to us.

We're a dynamic team of ~30 in downtown San Francisco and looking to hire
across all departments. Specifically, we're looking for a:

* Full-stack Engineer (We use Node.js, React.js, Golang, and PostgreSQL)

* Senior Software Engineer in Test

* Staff Engineer

* Account Executive/SMB Sales

* Sales Operations Manager

* Office Manager

Please apply at
[https://captain401.com/careers](https://captain401.com/careers)

------
coffutt
Blispay | Software Engineer | Baltimore, MD | ONSITE | blispay.com

Blispay is a financial technology startup backed by FirstMark Capital, NEA,
Accomplice and Founder Collective. Our first product is an everyday credit &
financing solution that customers deserve and merchants need. Our founding
team consists of experienced industry veterans from companies including Bill
Me Later, PayPal, Bank of America, MBNA, Microsoft & Zynga.

As software engineer at Blispay, you'll be designing, building, and
maintaining the software infrastructure and services that power Blispay. This
position requires a passion for desigining elegant, scalable solutions to
complex business and technical problems. The role is a full-time position,
based in Baltimore, MD.

You Will

* Work collaboratively with product owners, designers, and other engineers to design and build features that users want.

* Design and build fault tolerant, highly available, scalable systems.

* Troubleshoot and diagnose system failures and recommend solutions.

Requirements

* Experience designing back-end software systems and services.

* Experience writing production code in a common server side language (we use Java).

* Experience with distributed, asynchronous, message driven systems a plus.

* Experience with batch processing and ETL systems a plus.

* Experience with common data modeling, machine learning, and analytics practices and techniques a plus.

Apply via
[https://jobs.lever.co/blispay.com](https://jobs.lever.co/blispay.com)

------
ivanzhao
Notion | Software Developer | SF |
[https://www.notion.so](https://www.notion.so) | Full Time | Onsite

    
    
         Hey founder of Notion here. You can think of it as the next generation Microsoft Office meets Minecraft (and actually a visual programming language behind the scene).
    
         This is our product:
         https://notion.so
    
         We made a graphic novel about why we exist. (It involves Steve Jobs believe or not):
         https://notion.so/about
    
         Read more market related comments on Product Hunt. (Notion was one of the fastest voted of all time):
         https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-for-ios
         https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-1-0-web-mac-app
    
         We are tiny at the moment. The business is growing fast and profitable.
         We have a beautiful artist loft in the SF Mission district, with the best investors out there (notion.so/investors).
         You need to be able to build things and think conceptually.
    
         Email me directly at "ivan@makenotion.com"
         
         Have a good one!

~~~
Lxr
Just to let you know, the fixed width formatting is very hard to read on
mobile.

~~~
gigatexal
Looks great on desktop and their product looks really friggin' cool.

~~~
croshan
I think they're talking about the comment formatting, not the website

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | Pune, India

We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and
technology as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of open
source projects. Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company. We look
for zealous Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object
Oriented and Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of working
here.

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, AWS, Python, Node.js, React,
Angular.

Requirement: 5+ years of programming experience.

Interview process: Phone interview, Take-home coding assignment, Pair
programming interview, Technical Interview(s), Logic and aptitude written
tests, Cultural Interview, Social Economic Justice Round.

More about ThoughtWorks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)

[http://www.thoughtworks.com/locations/pune](http://www.thoughtworks.com/locations/pune)

[http://www.thoughtworks.com](http://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: ijoshua[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

~~~
arcticf0x
What's the correctness criteria of the take home coding assignment?

Had applied last year, was given a simple game to write without any test
cases, though it worked, application didn't move forward.

~~~
sidcool
The take home coding test is reviewed by engineers for correctness, quality,
extensibility etc. depending on experience level. Although tests are an
important criteria, they single handedly don't result in a rejection.

------
atldev
UserIQ | JavaScript Engineer | ATLANTA, GA | FULL-TIME | ONSITE |
jobs@useriq.com

UserIQ is looking for a Senior-level JavaScript engineer who is passionate
about working with a friendly team to create amazing user experiences.

Our platform is built upon Node.js and native ES6/7 JavaScript. Our systems
handle billions of browser & mobile events which allows our clients to target
their end users in a more intelligent manner. Interested in big data
aggregations and insights? Third-party JS library design and architecture? Or
simply building easy to use public facing APIs? These are just a handful of
topics we handle on a daily basis.

If you love learning, creating great experiences for customers, and solving
tough engineering problems, then we want to talk to you.

Details: [https://useriq.com/careers/senior-javascript-
developer/](https://useriq.com/careers/senior-javascript-developer/)

Benefits: In addition to a very competitive startup salary with equity, we
offer a full range of benefits including: Medical / Dental / Vision / Life /
401k.

To apply, please email us at jobs@useriq.com. We'd love to hear from you!

------
eltondegeneres
Electronic Frontier Foundation (EFF) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite
Only | [https://www.eff.org](https://www.eff.org)

The Electronic Frontier Foundation (EFF) is seeking applicants for the full-
time position of Operations/DevOps Engineer to join our Technical Operations
team and help build the infrastructure that lets EFF defend civil liberties in
the digital world. EFF is a really great place to work. We offer a supportive
and empowering environment, along with an excellent benefits package including
housing cost assistance, student loans assistance, medical, dental, and vision
insurance, a 403(b)(7) retirement savings program with matching, paid time
off, holiday benefits, parental leave, a dog-friendly workplace, and more.
Because our team benefits from close communication with each other and the
with other teams at EFF's San Francisco office, working remotely is not an
option.

[https://www.eff.org/opportunities/jobs/operations-
engineer](https://www.eff.org/opportunities/jobs/operations-engineer)

~~~
mmt
Be forewarned that the salary for this is in the "high 80s", which is
consistent with the few salaries shown on Glassdoor.

It is, of course, a great cause, but I think they're doing themselves and
potential candidates a disservice by filling their pipeline with people for
whom such low compensation in such a high cost-of-living area is an immediate
dealbreaker.

------
compumike
Triplebyte (YC S15) | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://triplebyte.com/](https://triplebyte.com/)

Triplebyte has built a credentials-blind process for evaluating engineering
skill and helping companies hire great software engineers from any background.
We're the fastest way for engineers to get offers from top tech companies.
Companies like Apple, Dropbox, Mixpanel, Instacart, and 200+ more let our pre-
screened engineers skip resume and recruiter screens and go straight to final
interviews. We're growing fast and are hiring in a number of areas:

Engineering - We eat our own dog food and internally hire engineers in our
normal job search process on
[https://triplebyte.com/](https://triplebyte.com/). (Note that Triplebyte is
just one of the companies we may match you with alongside 200+ others.)

Talent Manager - Give personalized support and advocate for every engineer
going through our process to help them get multiple exciting offers.

Account Executive - Help get new companies signed up on our platform.

Sales Engineer - Work with CTOs and VPs of Engineering to tune our matching
models for each company we work with.

Content Manager - Use our data to create high-quality content about
engineering and hiring.

Internal Recruiter - Help us fill these non-engineering roles as we grow.

For non-engineering roles, see
[https://triplebyte.com/about](https://triplebyte.com/about) and apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/triplebyte](https://jobs.lever.co/triplebyte)

------
walesmd
Moonrise | Chicago, IL | Full-time | ONSITE (2x/wk + WFH) | $70-100k +
Performance bonuses every 6 months | Fortune 500 backed spin-out

Moonrise is seeking a NodeJS Platform Engineer. In this role, you will be
responsible for maintaining the current infrastructure our prototype service
runs on, establishing plans for future expansion and separating the
application out into microservices, monitoring system health, and advising
leadership on platform investments. Additionally, you will maintain current
microservices (authored in NodeJS) and develop new microservices as required.

See the full job description here:
[https://goo.gl/igrYuf](https://goo.gl/igrYuf)

Learn more about our company:
[https://www.moonrise.works/landingpages/videos/pilot.mp4](https://www.moonrise.works/landingpages/videos/pilot.mp4)

Chicago, IL area required. We're work from home friendly, but trying to build
a new, core/foundational team, so want everyone in the office twice per week.
We're not currently sponsoring visas.

------
the_economist
BuildZoom | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite Only |
[https://www.buildzoom.com](https://www.buildzoom.com)

BuildZoom simplifies the process of selecting a general contractor and
improving the outcomes of remodeling and construction projects. By gathering
and analyzing information on 3.5 million licensed contractors and 100 million
improvement projects, we bring new levels of transparency and accountability
to a notoriously difficult industry.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/buildzoom](https://www.keyvalues.com/buildzoom)

Here are our open roles:

\- Artificial Intelligence, Software Engineer - Construction Industry:
[https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/75ed4149-a813-4183-9699-ccc7...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/75ed4149-a813-4183-9699-ccc76c1750bd)

\- Data Engineering Lead or Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/5d98e8d6-b8be-4871-a1de-109a...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/5d98e8d6-b8be-4871-a1de-109af3cb204d)

\- Full-stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/de320f7b-65b9-492a-b1fe-
bb51...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/de320f7b-65b9-492a-b1fe-bb514de26d0a)

\- Software Engineering Intern (Winter 2018):
[https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/4b6958f3-b039-40df-
ba45-395f...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/4b6958f3-b039-40df-
ba45-395fd4a48b0c)

------
suhailpatel
Citymapper | Backend & Mobile Engineers | London, UK | ONSITE, VISA |
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs)

Cities are complicated. We use the power of mobile and open transport data to
help humans survive and master them. We are building the best public transit
app, one that caters for the needs of commuters. We are building a routing
engine which is truly multimodal. We're running our own buses to fill gaps in
the transit network. To power all of this, we're leveraging open data as well
as building the tools necessary for agencies to add and fix data.

Read our blog at
[https://medium.com/@Citymapper](https://medium.com/@Citymapper)

See all our open positions at
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs)

We're hiring for Backend (Python, Go, C/C++, AWS), Frontend (Web, React, ES6)
and iOS/Android engineers as well as Data Science.

If you have any questions, feel free to drop me an email at suhail -at-
citymapper -dot- com

------
pcai
Privy.com | Boston | ONSITE | Full Time | Mid/Senior Backend or Full-Stack
Developer | $90-$140k + equity

Privy is a marketing technology company (500 startups, Atlas Venture) that
helps marketers grow their businesses. We're looking for an experienced
engineer who wants to contribute to our fast-growing platform and big data
approach to analytics.

Our stack: Javascript, Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, Backbone.js, Heroku, Elastic
Search, MongoDB

Qualifications:

• B.S. or M.S. in Computer Science or equivalent experience, and at least 2
years experience in professional software development.

• You've shipped readable, modular, reusable code to users.

• Deep understanding of web application architecture and computer science
principles.

• Mastery of at least one programming language (Ruby/Python/JavaScript a
plus).

• You communicate ideas clearly, and write intelligently.

• You're an independent self-starter who can take an ambiguous idea from
whiteboard to running in production.

Apply at [https://angel.co/privy/jobs/10415-software-engineer-mid-
seni...](https://angel.co/privy/jobs/10415-software-engineer-mid-senior) or
email peter@privy.com

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; now also Downtown LA, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US
location tickles your fancy, you get to help setting up a brand new office
too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around people, version control, configuration
management and automation. We can - and do - deploy to production several
times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent in the following roles:

* Front-end Software Engineer (LA)

* Mobile Developer (London, LA)

* Senior Infrastructure Engineer (London)

* Senior Quantitative Analyst (London)

* Software Engineer (London, LA)

* Web Developer (London)

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers/](https://smarkets.com/careers/) .

------
samratjp
Maker | San Francisco | Roles open for Sr. Backend Eng/ Frontend Eng/and a
Sales Lead | ONSITE | [https://angel.co/maker](https://angel.co/maker)

Maker is the first creative platform that helps online retailers and brands
enhance existing websites with compelling content, dramatically increasing
engagement, conversion and revenue growth.

We're a small, well funded, pre-launch team of pixel-perfecting engineers &
product folks. Currently, we're looking for product-loving, performance
obsessed engineers:

\- A Frontend Engineer who loves writing functional code in React + Redux +
ES6; and are performance obsessed with your load times... on like 3G Slow!

\- A Ruby/Rails full stack engineer who is obsessed with end-user to backend
performance and resiliency. You're not afraid of rolling your own
microservices in ruby / node / whatever (looking at you Elixir :) to get the
job done.

\- An experienced Sales Lead with Enterprise SaaS experience to help us
accelerate our revenue

If you're interested, please get in touch at - c0BtYWtlci5tZQ==\n (base64 but
you knew that ;)

------
stadeschuldt
HERE | Berlin, Germany | Full-Time | Onsite

HERE is looking for a Data Scientist in our IoT (fleet, telematics,
positioning, tracking) department.

This role will be responsible for Data Science for the IoT business group
which includes services with focus on large enterprises, fleet, telematics,
positioning, tracking, infrastructure, public sector horizontal and vertical
solutions.

* Tap into internal existing data sources, start data collection for new data not yet materialized or not yet defined. Moreover, extending company’s data with third party sources of information when needed * Build and test analytic and statistical models to support improvement of a wide variety of data-driven processes for our existing and new IoT solutions * Capability to effectively interact with both internal and external customer executives, technical and non-technical to explain uses and value of data sciences. * Train other teams within the organization on statistical thinking and ML methods.

Qualifications

* 5+ years relevant experience * Bachelor degree in a relevant field required, Master degree is a plus * Knowledge and experience in tool such as R, Matlab, Python or SAS, for statistical analysis and modeling * Experience with machine learning solutions * Proven ability to quickly prototype in languages like Python, C++, Java, and Scala * Ability to design efficient algorithms for accessing and analyzing large amounts of data * Excellent oral and written communication skills in English

If you have any questions, feel free to contact me.

More infos at: [https://datasciencejobs.de/post/sr-data-scientist-iot-
fleet-...](https://datasciencejobs.de/post/sr-data-scientist-iot-fleet-
telematics-here/)

------
eabraham
Handy | Software Engineers | NYC | ONSITE

[https://www.handy.com/careers](https://www.handy.com/careers)

Handy is changing the way the world buys services by connecting customers with
vetted, independent, local service professionals in a fast, convenient and
reliable way - at the tap of a button.

We are a collaborative team of about 100 people across marketing, ops,
customer support, product, data, finance and engineering, and our headquarters
is located in the Flatiron District, NYC.

Our stack is Javascript, Ruby on Rails, and MySQL but we believe that smart
engineers from any background can become effective on our codebase quickly.

I’m currently an Engineering Manager with almost 10 years of hands on software
experience. Feel free to reach out to me directly at eabrahamsen@<our domain>
if you have any question.

Here is some recent news about Handy.

[https://blogs.wsj.com/cio/2017/05/09/handy-ceo-oisin-
hanraha...](https://blogs.wsj.com/cio/2017/05/09/handy-ceo-oisin-hanrahan-
says-data-science-key-to-startups-model)

------
uluc_aydin
HomeAway | Development Tools Engineer | Austin, TX | Full-time | Onsite

Have you ever had the opportunity to impact the lives of millions of people in
a meaningful way and help them enjoy time away with their friends and families
building memories?

As a member of the DevTools team, you'll be driving HomeAway's engineering
culture by building, evangelizing, and supporting the continuous delivery
pipelines, tools and services used by HomeAway software engineers worldwide.
Our ever-growing footprint will give you the opportunity to work at scale
while being creative on an agile, credible team where people go out of their
way to help each other succeed. You'll also get to work with partners across
the globe, gaining international experience in a fast-paced c2c eCommerce
industry all while working in an incredible office space!

Apply at [https://www.homeaway.com/careers/job/irc11533-development-
to...](https://www.homeaway.com/careers/job/irc11533-development-tools-
engineer/) or email uaydin [AT] homeaway.com

------
tawfiqh
StrideUp (strideup.co) | Ruby on Rails Developer (Full Stack Engineer) |
London | ONSITE

StrideUp is a fast growing, venture capital backed fintech startup
revolutionising home ownership. We believe people need affordable housing
without having to overburden themselves with debt. Using technology and data
we are building a new way to own your home and invest in residential property.
We're an ambitious team committed to solving one of the most pressing
financial problems facing people today.

Tech Stack: Rails HTML/CSS/Sass Postgres Java Redis Git Heroku

Challenges: \- You'll work with a small but growing team of developers and
ship new projects. \- You'll have a meaningful voice in the journey of a fast
growing startup. \- You'll be working closely with other developers in a
growing team focusing on quality, speed and good design.

Things we might want to see: \- Commitment to delivering readable, well
thought out and tested code. \- A few years professional working experience
with Ruby on Rails (and if not, a very experienced developer willing to learn
it quickly) \- Experience with some technologies we use, or comparables
(Postgres, RSpec, Heroku, Redis, Java) \- Someone who can embrace working in
an early-stage environment, particularly the willingness to be flexible and
take on whatever needs to be done to make things happen.

Benefits: \- Competitive compensation including equity in StrideUp \- No
elaborate hierarchies, we believe in a flat structure that helps the business
grow exponentially. \- Great WeWork office + whatever equipment you need to
succeed. \- Frequent team lunches and dinners. Coffee, drinks, cakes (!) on
the house. \- Collaborative team, that will do whatever we can to help you go
grow both professionally and personally.

Get in touch at hiring@strideup.co

------
dstik
Tape | Venice, CA | Full Time | ONSITE |
[https://trytape.com](https://trytape.com)

Tape is a Los Angeles based startup founded by two early/senior engineers from
Facebook and Amazon and one early product lead at MLB Advanced Media (MLB.com)
with capital raised from prominent venture capitalists and angels (San
Francisco VCs, co-creator of the Facebook Newsfeed, Head of Machine Learning
at Instagram). Our first product is a mobile-focused, enterprise team
communication tool inspired by UX features more commonly found in consumer
products like Instagram and Snapchat.

We’re a team of 4, working hard and fast to build, scale, and shape the future
product direction. Great culture, great benefits, and a focus on delivering
real value to our customers. We’re looking for strong software engineers with
backgrounds in Node.JS, Swift, and/or Kotlin (and preferably an
interest/ability in jumping across the stack.) You will be making a huge
impact immediately.

If you’re interested, shoot me a note! dave@trytape.com

------
mirandadali
Udacity | Mountain View, San Francisco, Berlin, Sao Paulo, Shanghai | Full-
Time, Onsite | [https://www.udacity.com](https://www.udacity.com)

Our mission is to bring accessible, affordable, engaging, and highly effective
higher education to the world. We are building an online university, "by
Silicon Valley", that teaches the skills that industry employers need today,
delivers credentials endorsed by employers, and educates at a fraction of the
cost of traditional schools.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/udacity](https://www.keyvalues.com/udacity)

Our open positions can be found here -
[https://www.udacity.com/jobs#engineering?location=all](https://www.udacity.com/jobs#engineering?location=all)

We have 31 Engineering positions open and we are currently looking for interns
for Summer 2018!

~~~
rickyputra
Hi I've applied for summer intern since last year (november 2017) but never
heard back, can you help me? thanks!

------
rahulyc
desertcart | Dubai, UAE | Full-time | $80k-$120k |

Senior software engineer(Ruby/JS/React experience is a plus)

We're looking to build a team of experienced software developers to help us
bring new products to market in cross-border e-commerce space. Our stack is
based mainly on a Ruby backend and we have a number of different technologies
we use at a smaller scale. We deal with directly with the logistics,
e-commerce, search. There's tons of interesting opportunities in this space
and we love to move fast.

Email me if you're interested, or want to chat further: rahul [at]
[companyname].ae

------
joelm
Bigleaf Networks | Portland, OR area | Full-Time ONSITE | $60k-$150k plus
stock options

Bigleaf is what we call "Cloud-first SD-WAN" \- we use a software-based
network to optimize the connection from businesses to their key cloud
applications. For example, grocery stores use us to ensure their credit card
transactions are successful and law firms use us to ensure their VoIP calls
always sound good.

We're hiring for a number of roles right now:

    
    
      * Software Development Manager
      * Sr. Front-End SW Engineer
      * Linux-focused SW Engineer (firmware and Linux networking subsystem)
      * Software Engineer (general role with focus on back-end and networking)
      * DevOps Engineer
      * Director of Network Engineering and Operations
      * Network Support Specialist
    

Most of these roles are up on our website, and you can read more here:
[http://www.bigleaf.net/careers](http://www.bigleaf.net/careers). Feel free to
email me directly (see my profile) if you're interested.

------
bruth
The Children's Hospital of Philadelphia | Arcus Data Platform Engineer |
Philadelphia PA | ONSITE

Please visit: [https://careers.chop.edu/job/Philadelphia-Arcus-
AnalystProgr...](https://careers.chop.edu/job/Philadelphia-Arcus-
AnalystProgrammer-III-PA-19146/446166400/)

The Children’s Hospital of Philadelphia (CHOP) Research Institute is
recruiting a new team to build a data and informatics program called “Arcus”
that will link clinical and biological data and provide world-class
computational tools to solve the most challenging problems in child health.
Recognizing the central role of data to the future of pediatric research, CHOP
leadership and the Board of Trustees committed to a funding plan, and Arcus
was launched in July 2017. The Arcus team integrates with major scientific
initiatives in the Research Institute Strategic Plan: Lifespan, Rare Diseases,
Novel Devices and Therapeutics, and Precision Health. We seek mission-oriented
professionals with interest and expertise in the areas of biomedical science,
library science, data education, data science, cloud computing, data privacy,
and security.

This role will work on a small team focused on architecting and implementing a
cloud-native “data platform” to support the goals of Arcus. We are looking for
highly creative people who share our mission to advance child health and who
will thrive in a continuous learning environment, acquiring and applying both
new technical skills and biomedical domain knowledge.

More info about CHOP and our work:
[http://www.chop.edu/](http://www.chop.edu/) |
[https://dbhi.chop.edu/](https://dbhi.chop.edu/) | [https://github.com/chop-
dbhi](https://github.com/chop-dbhi)

~~~
canadiancreed
Have dealt with the folks from CHOP a few years back when I was doing
healthcare software development and for anyone looking for interesting
projects that will help people, and an easy commute (at least it was from
KOP), I'd recommend giving CHOP a look see.

------
creatordeck
Creator Deck Media | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[http://www.creatordeckmedia.com](http://www.creatordeckmedia.com)

Creator Deck Media is an innovative media company specializing in creating
useful and personalized content that resonates with highly defined customer
niches. Creator Deck Media capitalizes on its core values to listen,
understand, and translate a vision to an idea or product that can elevate and
inspire its viewers.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/creator-deck-
media](https://www.keyvalues.com/creator-deck-media)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[http://www.creatordeckmedia.com/careers/](http://www.creatordeckmedia.com/careers/)

Tech Stack: Main technologies: Ruby on Rails HTML CSS Javascript AWS SES, S3
Cloud hosted backed with AWS

------
fahimulhaq
Educative | Seattle, WA | Part-Time | Contract | Computer Science Instructor,
Machine Learning Instructor, Data Science Instructor, Web Development
Instructor | REMOTE | [https://www.educative.io](https://www.educative.io)

Educative is an interactive learning platform for software engineers.
Instructors create lessons using Educative's course builder. Students learn
using coding playgrounds, embedded web applications, coding challenges, etc.
without the need to install anything on their machines.

We are looking for experts in Computer Science (DS & Algo), Programming (C++,
C#, Java), Web Development(React, Vue, Angular, MobX etc.), Machine Learning
and Data Science. If you can want to write on a topic that's relevant to
software engineers, we should talk. All jobs are contract based.

We work with engineers with a knack for writing tutorials, bootcamp
instructors, university professors and students who have taken advanced CS
courses.

Contact me at fahim {at} educative.io.

------
ewa
Intercom | Dublin, Ireland | MANAGER, ENGINEERING
[http://grnh.se/xlmvsn1](http://grnh.se/xlmvsn1) | SOFTWARE ENGINEER
[http://grnh.se/hkso711](http://grnh.se/hkso711) | SUPPORT ENGINEER
[http://grnh.se/gy1qms1](http://grnh.se/gy1qms1) |

Full Time | ONSITE | SaaS | Startup

WHAT: Intercom is a creative company genuinely helping internet businesses
connect to their customers as humans. Our teams are made up of ambitious
people who take a humble approach to work. We solve problems, celebrate
successes, and learn. Together.

At six years old, we have built our organization on a solid foundation with no
plans to sell out. But in those years, our processes have often been, and
sometimes continue to be, unstructured. We are both well established and a
work in progress.

We want you to know, whether you build, market, sell or support product, that
if you aren’t afraid to be a little scrappy and make your mark with us, we
want you, too.

ROLES: We are looking for experienced engineers to join our team in Dublin.
Continuous deployment keeps us focused on incremental releases.

BENEFITS: Competitive salary, meaningful equity, free food, health insurance,
life assurance, open vacation policy, public transport and gym covered.

Hiring process consists of tech test, phone interview and an onsite interview
with technical and culture sessions.

TECH: The core Intercom product is a Ruby on Rails application with an
Ember.js frontend.

How we work and where to apply:
[https://www.intercom.com/careers/](https://www.intercom.com/careers/)

Or you can email me directly :) ewa@intercom.com

------
spyckie2
GoodNotes [[http://goodnotes.com](http://goodnotes.com)] | Lead backend
engineer, iOS developers | Full time | Hong Kong ONSITE, VISA

GoodNotes was created from our founder's frustration of taking readable and
reusable notes on his first iPad. We have since grown to millions of happy
users and have been featured on Apple's marketing materials.

We are a fully bootstrapped and profitable company. We started off as an indie
developer and now is time for us to grow the team.

It’s an awesome opportunity to work with the one of the best iOS team in the
region on a product loved by millions. Hong Kong is also a great first stop if
you are interested in exploring Asia!

\---

We're transitioning our backend from a file based system to a real time event
driven architecture and we're looking for someone with experience building
event driven architecture at scale.

Please apply at [http://t1.gl/gn](http://t1.gl/gn) or email
spencer@goodnotes.com.

------
fkmcdaniel
Koniku | Berkeley, CA | Lead Automation Engineer | Onsite, Full-time

At Koniku, we believe that all laboratory tasks can and should be automated.
It is our goal to automate our all of our R&D and manufacturing processes; a
human should do a given task no more than twice before it being handed off to
a robot.

The Lead Automation Engineer will develop a smartlab that functions in concert
with human biotech developers. This includes complex laboratory automation
systems, integration of commercial laboratory instrumentation with customized
hardware and software, and the development of a data archiving system that is
integrated with all laboratory equipment.

For more information, check out our job post on AngelList
([https://angel.co/koniku/jobs/309376-lead-automation-
engineer](https://angel.co/koniku/jobs/309376-lead-automation-engineer)). You
can either apply through AngelList, or by sending your resume to cv@koniku.com

~~~
nravic
Are you accepting interns for the summer?

------
manicminer
Room Key | Charlottesville, VA | Front-End Developer | Onsite

Room Key is a hotel search engine owned by six of the world's largest hotel
companies. We provide access to member-only rates that other third party
travel sites cannot.

We are developing and promoting our roomkey.com product. We expect several
major features to be added this year. We are currently in the last stages of a
migration from a legacy Backbone codebase to Preact/Redux/ES6.

To help us in these efforts, we are looking for an experienced Javascript
engineer with a deep understanding of large-scale front-end web applications
and a passion for good UI/UX. Any knowledge of Clojure(script) would be a
major bonus.

We are a fast growing team with a great culture and working environment in the
truly lovely city of Charlottesville, VA. We are only looking for on-site
right now. We will cover your relocation costs.

Full details at
[https://www.roomkey.com/careers](https://www.roomkey.com/careers)

------
CostarHiring
CoStar Group | Senior Software Developers, Technical Managers | Washington DC
| On-site - Full-time | $130k+ benefits

* Are you passionate about building amazing software?

* Are you constantly pushing yourself to develop better, faster and more efficient applications?

* Do you want to make a difference?

Then CoStar is the place for you.

We are looking for candidates with the following qualifications:

* A demonstrable track record of building and launching successful products and/or platforms that leverage terabytes of data and scale to meet the needs of millions of users

* 5+ years of deep (really deep) .NET development (C#) development experience including cross platform communication technologies such as Web API or WCF

* 5+ years of database design, T-SQL programming and performance tuning experience

* Ability to design and develop using Object Oriented design principles and software design patterns to attain high reusability and maintainability

Please send me your resume to: danlamund80@gmail.com - I am the hiring
manager, and I am using my personal email to avoid spam to my corporate email

------
s_dev
Loylap | Dublin, Ireland | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.loylap.com](https://www.loylap.com)

LoyLap bridges the gap between bricks and mortar retail businesses and their
customers. We work closely with businesses to establish loyalty, gift, rewards
and alternative payment systems that digitally connect merchants to their
customers and facilitates transaction management.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/loylap](https://www.keyvalues.com/loylap)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Developer: mailto:sean@loylap.com

Tech Stack: We use a LAMP (Linux (Ubuntu), Apache, MySQL, PHP) and have iOS
and Android clients that we developer natively in Swift and Kotlin. We also
integrate with the Clover POS terminals. We’re infinitely curious so we also
dabble in lots of other tech but this is our official stack.

------
jdiaz5513
Hinge Health | [https://hingehealth.com](https://hingehealth.com) | San
Francisco or London | Full Time | ONSITE

Hinge Health offers digital delivery of best-practice care for chronic
musculoskeletal (MSK) pain without resorting to drugs or surgery. We
accomplish this through a program based on three core pillars: exercise
therapy, coaching & lifestyle, and education. Exercise is tracked through an
Android app and wearable sensors, and a personal health coach adds vital
support and motivation.

Our results are inspiring and leads to measurable drops in pain and surgery
likelihood. Witnessing some of the patient testimonials sits among the most
precious moments of working here.

We partner with brand-name corporations to offer our kit to their employees,
usually covered as part of the overall benefits package. This creates a rare
win-win scenario where all people benefit from our continued success – and
we're growing fast!

Tech stack: Amazon, Aptible, Postgres, Redis, RoR, Android, React, and looking
to add React Native for iOS soon.

We're looking to hire for three main roles: Ruby on Rails for general backend
engineering, Javascript/Typescript for our React and React Native frontends,
and Android for our current app.

Our engineering team is led by people who truly care about doing right by the
world, and inhumane practices of all kinds are verboten. In addition we stand
strongly by good engineering principles, so concepts like linting and testing
are given due respect. Daily wellness sessions and paid-for parkside lunches
are among the things that makes the day-to-day here quite a blast.

The HQ is in SF, with a smaller satellite London office from the former HQ.

We're hiring at all experience levels, so if this sounds inspiring to you I'd
love to talk: julian@hingehealth.com

------
baflatfair
flatfair | Senior Software Engineer | London, UK | Onsite |
[https://flatfair.co.uk](https://flatfair.co.uk)

This is a unique opportunity to join a founding team and impact every renter
in the UK through exciting and highly rewarding work. We expect more people
renting than ever before. That’s why we believe renting should be more
affordable and accessible. We are a young and innovative startup company
solving an affordability problem by offering deposit-free renting to millions
of Tenants across the UK - with lots more exciting stuff to come.

Job Description

Our company was founded at the beginning of 2017, you’ll be joining the team
of three founders. We’re about to go live with our first major client. In
preparation for growth after that we’re looking to hire engineer #1. Day to
day you’ll be working with CTO building our web app, APIs, infrastructure and
helping to grow our team.

For the first version of our platform we’ve decided to keep our product as
simple as possible. It’s small monolithic application written in python
(django), deployed on aws, using circleCI for builds, our infra is defined
with terraform, we’re using postgresql for data store and pure html/js for
frontend. Experience with specific technologies we use right now is not
required as long as you have worked with more than one stack during your
career. We’re planning to keep open mind when selecting tech for new parts of
our product. Some of direction we’re considering are elixir, go, clojure.

flatfair is based in London, so you must have the existing right to work
within the UK. We offer competitive salary (£60-£85k depending on experience),
flexible hours and the chance to make a big impact, quickly.

If you’re interested email us at careers@flatfair.co.uk or apply through
[http://smrtr.io/tnc2kg](http://smrtr.io/tnc2kg)

------
jkukul
mbr targeting / Ströer Digital Group | Software Engineer (Java) | Berlin,
Germany | Full-time, ONSITE | 50-70k€

At mbr targeting in Berlin we are developing and scaling the core technology
that powers Germany's market leading digital advertising company Ströer.

With online advertising being one of the most challenging fields in high
performance computing and data processing, we are working at the cutting edge
of big data, machine learning and real-time technologies and we are operating
large-scale deployments of real-time web services.

To expand our team of highly skilled engineers we are looking for talented
software engineers who either already have some experience building scalable,
low-latency systems or who are proficient with Java and are looking for a
challenging opportunity.

Please find more info here: [https://mbr-targeting.com/jobs.html](https://mbr-
targeting.com/jobs.html) Get in touch with us: jobs@mbr-targeting.com

------
koblas
Payment Rails | Backend Engineer | Montreal Canada | ONSITE

At Payment Rails
[https://www.paymentrails.com/](https://www.paymentrails.com/) We are building
the world’s most powerful global payout API and platform that allows
businesses to effortlessly send payments around the world, as fast and simple
as sending an email.

We are looking for both Front End (React) and Backend engineers. At the
present time we are looking for people who already have the ability to work in
Canada.

Desired skills: TypeScript, NodeJS or JavaScript, if you've worked in Python,
Java or any other server oriented language we still want your experience.

Ideally canidates will have 2+ years of experience after school and have
worked in an agile startup environment.

For more information, contact me: david@paymentrails.com or visit
[https://angel.co/paymentrails/jobs](https://angel.co/paymentrails/jobs)

------
nbhartiya
Sonar | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.sendsonar.com](https://www.sendsonar.com)

Sonar is a SaaS platform that companies use to mobile message (think SMS + FB
Messenger) their customers. When companies communicate on the channels their
customers prefer (especially while on the go), they get happier customers who
engage more with them!

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/sonar](https://www.keyvalues.com/sonar)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer: [https://angel.co/sonar-5/jobs/135488-senior-
software-enginee...](https://angel.co/sonar-5/jobs/135488-senior-software-
engineer)

Tech Stack: RoR, ReactJS, Redux, Heroku/AWS, Rspec, Redis, Sidekiq

------
stereobit
Learnerbly | Javascript Developer (React, GraphQL, AWS Lambda) | London, UK |
Full-Time, Onsite | [https://learnerbly.com](https://learnerbly.com) \- A
learning platform that helps companies accelerate professional growth.

Learnerbly is a team of entrepreneurs and innovators on a mission to redefine
learning and development in the workplace. Our mission is to give every person
the opportunity to be their best selves at work. We're backed by some of
Londons leading early-stage VCs including Playfair Capital and Frontline VC.

We're looking for a javascript developer to join our product development team
to ensure we’re building a learning experience that leads to real impact for
our clients and our learning vendor partners.

[https://learnerbly.workable.com/j/E1DBA18DF5](https://learnerbly.workable.com/j/E1DBA18DF5)

------
mbaird
Koru Kids | London | Full-time Onsite | Full Stack Ruby Engineer #2 |
[https://www.korukids.co.uk](https://www.korukids.co.uk)

Koru Kids is growing quickly. We’re on a mission to improve childcare in
London, and looking for someone experienced, creative & friendly to join the
team as our second full stack engineer.

We’re building a marketplace that enables families to find and share great
quality nannies. To do this, we’re building great software for our families,
supporting our matching team with critical tools that make complex matching
problems a breeze, and using technology to supercharge our nanny recruitment
and training processes.

We’re continuously improving our product, building key features that will move
the needle in a big way. Instead of an endless product roadmap, we run short
development cycles to test assumptions and make smart decisions quickly. This
isn’t a sprint and there’s no project managers, we work closely with the rest
of the business to make sure we deliver the most value to our customers.

Our stack uses Ruby for most of the backend, with Rails, PostgreSQL and Redis
making up the majority of our core product. We use modern front end tooling,
with ES6, React and Tachyons. When it comes to shipping code, we love GitHub
code reviews and making CircleCI happy before anything gets into production.
We mostly deploy to Heroku, with some heavy lifting on AWS. We favour feature
flags over staging environments and deploy to production as often as we need
to; deployment cycles shouldn’t get in the way of delivering value.

We’re looking for an experienced Ruby developer who thrives in small, fast-
moving engineering teams.

If this sounds interesting, you can read more & apply at
[https://korukids.workable.com/jobs/622008](https://korukids.workable.com/jobs/622008)
or email me directly at michael [at] korukids.co.uk

~~~
Mandatum
Are you a Kiwi?

~~~
mbaird
Our founder Rachel is yes!

------
someear
Polly | PMs, Devs | Seattle| FULL-TIME (Onsite)
[https://www.polly.ai](https://www.polly.ai)

Polly is a venture backed startup that is taking a consumer like approach to
enterprise surveys. We deliver our solution exclusively in messaging (Slack)
and currently support thousands of companies. We’re a small team (11
employees) with great traction in an emerging space, so there’s the
opportunity to come in and have tremendous impact on the product, the culture,
the company, and the space itself. Our stack is Node, Typescript, Meteor, AWS.

Our roles:

    
    
      * Mid/Senior Full Stack Developer 
      * Dev / PM Hybrid (at least 5 years professional experience)
      

Comp/Benefits:

    
    
      * Competitive salary + equity
      * Medical, dental, vision for you and your dependents
      * PTO
      * Paid parental leave
    

Send an email to me at samird@polly.ai and reference HN.

~~~
lakunle
Hi Samir, I sent in a previous mail applying for the job of a mid-level
Developer but I haven't gotten a response yet Please take a look at it. Thanks

------
rsyring
Level 12 | Full Stack Web Developer - Python, React, SQL | Louisville, KY |
REMOTE, SALARY:$75K-115K,
[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

We have openings for mid & senior/lead level positions. Please see our website
for what is probably the most detailed job description you have ever seen. No
plain, repetitive, HR riddled job description here, we want you to know what
you are really getting into:

[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

\- If you apply as instructed, we will give you a yay or nay response. No
black holes here!

\- We have a commitment to transparency and offer a “no surprises experience”
throughout the interview and hiring process.

\- We practice and preach sound development practices. You are likely to learn
and grow as a developer while working here.

\- You will have the option of working from home or our office, whatever suits
you best. Let’s make the most of our time and minimize commuting when not
necessary.

\- We emphasize work/life balance and adopt policies that make sure our people
don’t get burnt out. For instance, our PTO/Vacation policies are designed so
that you actually use them.

\- A commitment to Agile Principles while not being enslaved to any particular
methodology.

\- You are committed to automated testing of all the software you write (our
apps typically have 92%+ test coverage).

\- You recognized that there is a lot of idealism in the software development
community and are not disenchanted with the the day-to-day realities of
programming.

\- You like working independently but can take direction from the team lead
and contribute to a team as needed

Remote candidates must still be in the US.

------
erodr015
Brain Corp (San Diego) - Softbank and Qualcomm backed AI company. Brain Corp's
A.I. technology enables machines to perceive their environments, control
motion, and navigate using visual cues, while also avoiding people and
obstacles.

\- Technical Writer - Product Manager - Robotics Systems Engineer - Field
Technician - Intern: IT Help Desk Specialist - Robotics Software Engineer /
Architect - Field Analyst - Regulatory Compliance Engineer - Sr Desktop
Support Analyst - Senior Electrical Engineer - Product Security Engineer -
Software Test Automation Engineer - Motion Planning - Software Engineer /
Scientist - Firmware Engineer - SW QA Test Engineer - Machine Learning -
Software Engineer / Scientist - Software Engineer:Autonomous Navigation
Architectures - ARM Software Development Engineer - Software Engineer -
ARM/Snapdragon - Customer Success Manager

Braincorp.com/careers

------
k1w1
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Rails / Devops / Front End |
REMOTE

Aha! is looking for experienced Ruby on Rails, Javascript and front-end
engineers to develop rich interactive experiences in React with a Rails
backend.

We are also looking for a Devops engineer, experienced with Ruby & AWS to help
build and maintain our fully automated infrastructure.

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. Aha!
is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding), we deploy continuously and we are developing in
Rails/ES6/React.

Our entire team is remote - in US, Canada and Mexico so we can collaborate
during the work day.

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) | email: engineering-jobs@aha.io

~~~
gravyboat
I didn't hear back in the positive or negative when I emailed this address
last time so heads up for anyone applying.

~~~
DrSayre
I've had a similar experience with AHA. Although when I did that, it was a
different email address, so maybe it's better now.

~~~
gravyboat
The current address is the email that I contacted and never heard back.

------
foggyToads
FORA-ETN | Multiple PhD Positions | Austria/Germany/Denmark/Sweden | ONSITE |
All Nationalities | Full-Time Employment

[http://www.fora-etn.eu/](http://www.fora-etn.eu/)

FORA - Fog Computing for Robotics and Industrial Automation - is a European
Training Network (ETN), which will _fund and train_ 15 PhD candidates in the
area of fog computing, during the period 2017-2021.

The research focuses on the development of a reference system architecture for
fog computing, resource management mechanisms and middleware for deploying
mixed-criticality applications in the fog, safety and security assurance,
service-oriented application modelling, and real-time machine learning.

Recruitment is open for employment in one of the following organisations
located in Austria, Denmark, Germany and Sweden:

    
    
      ABB Robotics (Västerås, SE) 
      Mälardalen University (Västerås, SE) 
      SYSGO (Mainz, DE) 
      Technical University (TU) of Denmark (Copenhagen, DK) 
      TU Kaiserslautern (Kaiserslautern, DE) 
      TTTech (Vienna, AT) 
      TU Vienna (Vienna, AT)
    

Applicants with backgrounds in any of the following areas, or related fields,
are encouraged to apply:

    
    
      computer science (algorithms) 
      software engineering (cloud computing, service-oriented computing, middleware, distributed systems) 
      computer engineering (hardware design and computer architecture) 
      industrial automation and control (distributed automation, robotics, control algorithms)
      data science (machine learning).
    

As this is a European mobility programme, applicants must be recruited from a
different country than the one they will be located in.

For more information on the specific research projects, financial
compensation, and requirements please visit [http://www.fora-
etn.eu/vacancies/](http://www.fora-etn.eu/vacancies/)

------
kenashcraft
Calico Life Sciences | Full Stack Engineer | South San Francisco | Full-time |
Onsite | Visa

At Calico (an Alphabet company), we’re using cutting-edge biology and machine
learning to understand aging and age-related conditions like cancer, heart
disease, and Alzheimer’s—to help people live healthier, longer lives. This is
an interdisciplinary, long-term effort at a nimble startup with a firm
financial footing. Here is NYTimes coverage of a recent Nature paper from
Calico scientists: [https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/22/science/youth-cells-
aging...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/22/science/youth-cells-aging-
worms.html)

 _Who you are:_ You’re an expert React developer who enjoys working in a team
environment and collaborating closely with a fellow React-proficient UX
designer. You’re excited to use the latest technologies like GraphQL, Apollo,
Flask, SQLAlchemy, MySQL, Apache Airflow, Docker, and Google Cloud Platform.
You obsess over software usability and great design. You want to help people
live healthier lives for longer.

 _Who we are:_ We’re a close-knit group of engineers, scientists, and UX
designers with diverse backgrounds. We believe that such diversity is critical
to understanding our users and building great software. Our scientists and
computational biologists all sit within walking distance, making it easy to
work with them to learn and iterate rapidly.

Our software organizes, processes, and visualizes the data generated by Calico
scientists, accelerating their basic and translational research. Join us to
make a difference in understanding the biology of aging and developing
interventions to help people lead healthier lives.

Apply at [http://www.calicolabs.com/career/?c=uBkzZqY2Uq&t=full-
stack-...](http://www.calicolabs.com/career/?c=uBkzZqY2Uq&t=full-stack-
developer) or email ken [at] calicolabs.com

------
jasoncartwright
Potato are hiring front end web (often using AngularJS) & Python (mainly
Django) developers plus UX designers and project managers ONSITE across our
offices. VISA potentially available for working in the USA for British
passport holders. Freelance & fulltime available.

We're a 7yr old, 100 person agency based in London, UK with offices in
Bristol, UK & San Francisco Bay Area. Our clients include Google, Tate,
Buckingham Palace, and the BBC. We're part of the AKQA network.

Our work spans (and sometimes defies) categorisation and is used by over a
billion people a year. Recent interesting projects include tracking an
Antarctic expedition, organising the world's artworks, mapping DDoS attacks
and Syrian regime defections, and aiding rapid collaboration inside companies.

[https://p.ota.to/jobs/](https://p.ota.to/jobs/)

~~~
Abdur91
i have visited your website but cant seen any section where it is mentioned
that the company is remote friendly

thanks

~~~
jasoncartwright
Position is onsite. Sorry.

------
BenderV
Doctrine | [https://doctrine.fr](https://doctrine.fr) | Paris, FR | ONSITE |
Full Time | Front, Back, Data Scientist

Doctrine is the "Google" for the case-law in France! We are disrupting the
legal market at a very VERY high pace.

We went from 5 to 30 persons in 2017. A steady growth that will continue in
2018, from 30 to 90. We are hiring 60 new smart, wicked and hard working
folks.

We are looking for young & smart french-speaking Data Scientists that have
experience in NLP / Deep Learning to automate lawyers' repetitive & boring
jobs!

Apply here:
[https://www.doctrine.fr/recrutement](https://www.doctrine.fr/recrutement) or
see our open positions on Angel List:
[https://angel.co/doctrine-/jobs](https://angel.co/doctrine-/jobs)

------
atomon
TapFwd | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://tapfwd.com](https://tapfwd.com)

TapFwd empowers leading marketers to access and share data with complete
control. With TapFwd, marketers form private data sharing alliances with
complementary brands to unlock entirely new, mutually beneficial ways to
acquire customers.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/tapfwd](https://www.keyvalues.com/tapfwd)

Here are our open roles:

\- Back-End Engineer: [https://tapfwd.com/careers](https://tapfwd.com/careers)

\- Full-Stack Engineer:
[https://tapfwd.com/careers](https://tapfwd.com/careers)

Tech Stack: React Ruby on Rails Java AWS

------
blakeweb
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time

We just closed our $60M series B to apply ML and data science to our lab's
hundreds of millions of cellular images to find treatments for hundreds of
diseases. Our long term vision is to use images and many other kinds of
experiments plus modern ML to solve cellular biology enough to fix most things
that go wrong in our bodies. Among other awesome folks, Yoshua Bengio is an
advisor, and he helps our ML team come up with novel ways of tackling these
problems.

We’re looking for:

* Data Scientists/ML researchers: Looking for highly experienced senior/principal-level data scientists and machine learning researchers who want a challenging problem, lots of rich data, and knowledge that their breakthroughs will seriously help people. No bio background needed.

* Biologists, computational biologists, automation scientists, and drug discovery experts.

[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers)
for more details and to apply.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 5 ski resorts. Great pay, health
insurance, 401k, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, a top-
caliber team, and help make a massively positive impact. Happy to
sponsor/extend visas, but you need to already be authorized to work in the US
--we can’t handle the lottery at this stage.

Tech: Data science: python scientific stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn,
matplotlib, bokeh, etc). Software engineering: go, python, angular.js, react,
javascript on aws and gce. Deep learning (e.g. convolutional networks) we're
mainly using the python frameworks (keras, theano, tensorflow, etc).

Our team of 75 so far:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
rmvanm
Fy! | Berlin, Germany | Full-time, Onsite

We are looking for exceptional engineers, well versed in machine learning,
and/or mobile software development to help build our modern eCommerce stack
from the ground up using progressive tech including Clojure and React Native.

At Fy! We are passionate about redefining how people discover and shop on
mobile by building the most addictive, visual and seamless customer experience
- from app to delivery.

[https://www.iamfy.co](https://www.iamfy.co)

We are a small, dedicated and experienced team working to build something
huge, backed by some of the savviest investors in Europe. Join us!

Open positions include: \- Senior Backend Engineer \- Senior Frontend Engineer
\- Junior Full-Stack Engineer

Send a resume to jobs@iamfy.co or apply online at
[https://fy.workable.com/](https://fy.workable.com/)

------
mcsnolte
Perl Software Engineer | Assurant (AIZ) | Milwaukee, WI | Full time | Onsite
or remote

Assurant Mortgage Solutions is looking for modern Perl developers that can:
Architect web scale solutions that never drop a message Write elegant code
with tests that guarantee the objectives Harness open source technology and
contribute improvements when possible Dream up crazy ideas that will inspire
teammates to find the right answer

Check out our post online or let me know if you want to chat first:
steve.nolte@assurant.com

[https://jobs.assurant.com/job/milwaukee/perl-software-
engine...](https://jobs.assurant.com/job/milwaukee/perl-software-engineer-
work-from-home-remote/114/6591728)

[https://www.assurantmortgagesolutions.com/](https://www.assurantmortgagesolutions.com/)

------
danielamc
Uken Games | Developers | Toronto | Full-time | On-site
[https://www.uken.com](https://www.uken.com)

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services that underly all of our games. Primary tech is
Java, AWS, Spark, Scala but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is C# & Unity

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
pmjoyce
Geckoboard | Golang, QA roles | ONSITE | London, UK | Full Time with flexible
working

Geckoboard is used by thousands of businesses to build TV Dashboards that help
drive growth and focus teams, by taking the complexity out of connecting their
data and understanding it at a glance. We're doing some incredibly interesting
work to make that even easier for them and are looking for curious problem
solvers to help us!

We have recently completely rebuilt the way we bring data into Geckoboard with
a new integrations platform written entirely in Go. We have some ambitious
plans and interesting projects to work on, so we're looking for some Go
Engineers to join our team:

Backend Go Developer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/geckoboard/27c7e6ff-a02a-4221-a02f-e19...](https://jobs.lever.co/geckoboard/27c7e6ff-a02a-4221-a02f-e1921dc8c804)

Senior Backend Go Developer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/geckoboard/238e6bec-b285-4620-8df3-fa9...](https://jobs.lever.co/geckoboard/238e6bec-b285-4620-8df3-fa9862250511)

We're also looking for a Go Developer on a three month contract basis from the
beginning of January. If you'd like to find out more, please email Monique at
people@geckoboard.com

QA Tester -
[https://jobs.lever.co/geckoboard/b9771252-93d4-45bd-8e0e-91a...](https://jobs.lever.co/geckoboard/b9771252-93d4-45bd-8e0e-91a8622481d0)

In terms of our stack, the Geckoboard application is structured as a
collection of Ruby and Go microservices on the back-end, and a rich client-
side JavaScript application on the front-end. All our services run on AWS.

Interested? Get in touch with Monique (people@geckoboard.com) or apply
directly here:
[https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/)

------
a_metaphor
Cruise Automation | SRE, Data Engineers, Data Scientists, C++ | San Francisco
| ONSITE Description: We're the driverless car company. We believe in
improving people’s lives by making transportation safer, more accessible, and
more convenient.

Our team is small and we move quickly. We’re currently testing a fully
driverless solution on city streets in San Francisco. We're looking for smart,
ambitious people to help build the world’s largest fleet of driverless cars.

We are looking to hire across the entire company so please check out our open
roles!

[https://getcruise.com/careers](https://getcruise.com/careers)

Check out this video of our car driving fully autonomously through SF!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSRPmng1cmA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSRPmng1cmA)

Visa Sponsorship: We can transfer visas

------
wag
Wag Labs, Inc. | [https://wagwalking.com](https://wagwalking.com) | Los
Angeles (West Hollywood) | Full Time | ONSITE

Our mission is to make it easier to own a dog and we're looking for
experienced engineers to build a reliable and wonderful experience across
mobile devices and the web for thousands of dog owners and dog walkers every
day.

Our core engineering team is expanding so it's a great opportunity to have a
lot of impact and ownership while we continue to grow. We're backed by several
top VCs and offer our services in more than 50 cities in the US.

We’re expanding our team and are looking to hire:

iOS Engineers (Obj-C)

Android Engineers (Java)

Backend Engineers (PHP/Laravel)

Product Analysts (SQL)

Product Designers (iOS/Android/UI/UX)

Project Managers (Agile)

QA Testers (SQL)

Apply here: [https://wag.me/ishiring](https://wag.me/ishiring) and we will get
back to you shortly!

------
josh2600
MobileCoin | San Francisco, CA | Fulltime | ONSITE |
[https://www.mobilecoin.com](https://www.mobilecoin.com)

MobileCoin is building a new cryptocurrency that aims to solve the five major
outstanding UX problems in crypto.

* Identity

* Throughput

* Latency

* Privacy

* Private Key Recovery

We have a set of simple clever solutions to these problems and we are well-
capitalized. We are seeking two kinds of engineers:

1) Someone who can write a high-throughput, low-latency proxy from scratch
(think Nginx, HAProxy, Jetty, Finagle, DropWizard etc.). This is specifically
not someone who is skilled in the design of web services, but someone who has
skills in lower-level languages for use in systems at scale.

2) Someone who can implement the stellar consensus protocol from scratch. This
is someone who may have worked on core development for a project like Stellar,
Bitcoin, or Ethereum.

To apply, email Joshua G, Founder, HNJobs@mobilecoin.com.

------
efremm
Spectrm ([https://spectrm.io](https://spectrm.io)) | Fullstack Developer |
Berlin | ONSITE | VISA

Spectrm enables brands to use messaging and chatbots for business.

We built one of the first chatbots on Facebook Messenger, were launch partner
at F8 2016 and got funding from the most prestigious US investors as well as
from Google DNI.

We are looking for a Fullstack Developer to work on our specialized CMS with
solid experience in JavaScript, HTML, CSS, some object oriented language and
SQL. Experience with AngularJS, SASS, React, Symfony, Silex, Laravel is
desirable. The job is onsite in Berlin and no german language skills are
required.

Our tech stack is mainly Javascript, Python, PHP, MySQL, Elastic Search and
AWS services like RDS, EC2, SQS, DynamoDB, ElastiCache.

If you are interested, please send your CV and Cover Letter to jobs@spectrm.de

------
harrisreynolds
Nimble Labs | Developer Internships | REMOTE (USA) |
[http://www.nimblelabs.com/](http://www.nimblelabs.com/) | Full Time

We are helping train people who'd like to become developers. Instead of
spending $10,000 to $20,000 on a coding bootcamp, come work with us, work on
real software projects and make money. While the pay rate is relatively low,
compared to spending money and what you will learn it is a great opportunity
for anyone in school or wanting to change careers to software development.

We are looking for people with some aptitude for computers and programming,
but not necessarily any experience.

You will be learning basic web development with Rails and Javascript. At this
time we are only accepting interns from the USA. If interested, please contact
me at harris at nimble labs dot com

------
clu3l355
Wevat | Frontend JavaScript lead | London

Wevat are a seed stage startup digitising tax refunds for luxury shoppers in
the UK. Our core market is from China, and we are currently in the process of
scaling up the team to expand operations to another two European countries by
Q3 2018.

Your responsibilities:

    
    
      - develop a dashboard for administration and support of and reporting on user data
      - develop tooling and test harness for it  
      - define and enforce the coding standards, practices and architecture for JS codebase  
      - hiring further frontend team members in Q2  
      - contribute to UX/design feedback proactively
      - develop and manage development for a wechat mini-app
    

Your qualities:

    
    
      - self-sufficient  
      - likes a good argument  
      - owns mistakes early
    

For any queries, hit me up on patrick@wevat.com!

------
nickbarnwell
Software Engineer | Microsoft | Redmond (Seattle), WA | ONSITE

Hi HN,

The OneNote team at Microsoft is hiring for our Customer Insights & Data
group!

We're a small, five person team working with petabytes of data and a host of
interesting problems. Currently in the early stages of migrating our ETL and
analytics systems from our internal BigQuery equivalent to the Hadoop
ecosystem, we're keen on hiring people with functional programming experience
and/or war stories from the Spark/Kafka/Storm/C* trenches.

Have questions? See the job postings below or email me at nib@microsoft.com!

Software Engineer II: [https://aka.ms/cid-swe2-opening](https://aka.ms/cid-
swe2-opening)

Sr. Software Engineer: [https://aka.ms/cid-swe3-opening](https://aka.ms/cid-
swe3-opening)

------
brianbolze
Core Wellness | Flexible | $75k and Equity | iOS Developer |
www.corewellness.io

[https://www.corewellness.io/ios-developer](https://www.corewellness.io/ios-
developer)

We are building the product to make meditation more tangible, more practical,
and more engaging so that it can work in everyone's life.

We have developed a unique physical meditation tool combined with a
personalized learning system to make meditation work for everyone.

We have raised a large angel investment and the backing of the Bolt Hardware
Accelerator in SF. We already ran our first Beta and are gearing up for our
next Beta of ~500 units this Spring. This is a really exciting time to get in,
as we are working hard to hit the market by Holiday 2018.

If you'd like to learn more, feel free to ping me at brian [at]
corewellness.io

------
runarb
Alva Technologies | Backend developer, full stack developer, data scientist,
head of quality | Oslo, Norway | Full time | ONSITE

Alva is looking for a experienced backend developer, a full stack developer, a
data scientist and a head of quality to join our team in Oslo.

We're a young, investor-backed startup building two tools for the real estate
marked. One tools is a machine learning based tool used by real estate brokers
to extracting information from documents. The other tool is a consumer facing
automated valuation model for real estate. Both tools are built with a Python
backend, AngularJS frontend and PostgreSQL database running on AWS.

Read full job ad at: [https://www.alva-tech.no/jointheteam/](https://www.alva-
tech.no/jointheteam/)

Email: post [at] alva-tech [dot] no

------
dested
STYR Labs | Mid Level, Typescript Mobile | Scottsdale, Phoenix | Full-time,
ONSITE | Competitive Salary

STYR Labs is looking for a Mid - Senior JavaScript/TypeScript developer to add
to our mobile and web teams. We have a native mobile app built using Tabris.JS
that is in the health and wellness/wearable space, and several web portals
built using angular or react. The ideal candidate is local to phoenix,
interesting in playing with new technologies, rapid prototyping features, and
interested in a startup environment.

Apply here:
[https://styrlabs.workable.com/jobs/558167](https://styrlabs.workable.com/jobs/558167)
(mention you saw the listing on HN)

Website: [https://styr.com/](https://styr.com/)

------
lylecheatham
Desktop Metal | Embedded Software Engineer | Boston | Full-Time

[https://www.desktopmetal.com](https://www.desktopmetal.com)

Desktop Metal is revolutionizing 3D printing of metal parts. Our printer’s
robust build processes create complex parts beautifully at a price attainable
by any design and manufacturing team and can be used within an office
environment.

Embedded Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/desktopmetal/jobs/620949](https://boards.greenhouse.io/desktopmetal/jobs/620949)

It says senior, but I know we are also looking for junior engineers on the
team as well. Also it's not your plain-old-embedded development, the code you
write makes the machine move so it brings in plenty of math and physics.

------
phantomas1234
NNF Center for Biosustainability | Full Stack Engineer | Copenhagen Denmark |
ONSITE | VISA

Full-stack Developer for Synthetic Biology Platform

The focus of The Novo Nordisk Foundation Center for Biosustainability is
synthetic biology and strain design. Living cells are being genetically
modified in order to produce chemicals in a sustainable way. The list of
things that can be made by engineered strains includes biofuels, bioplastics,
drugs, food supplements and much more.

Engineering a living cell is an incredibly hard task. Mathematical and
computational models are being developed in order to make computer-aided
design of biology possible. The project we are hiring you for is about
building a web platform to provide easy access to metabolic models so the
development of new strains becomes faster and cheaper. The platform already
has the capabilities of modifying cells right in your browser window and
constraining the models with real experimental data in order to gain insights
about cell metabolism. You can get more information about the project at
[http://dd-decaf.eu/](http://dd-decaf.eu/).

We are looking for a full-stack developer with a strong focus on the frontend.
You will be dealing with biological concepts every day, discovering the best
ways to operate with genes and biochemical reactions. Deep understanding of
biology is not a requirement though, most of the developers in the institute
were able to gain the necessary knowledge after joining the team. Our
technology stack at the moment is

    
    
      * AngularJS (ongoing migration to Angular 5), Angular Material, Typescript
      * Python3.6 for the backend services (aiohttp framework) and core scientific libraries
      * Postgres, MongoDB, Redis, Neo4j
      * Docker
    

For more information and application submission, please visit
[http://www.biosustain.dtu.dk/english/about/job/job?id=3b130d...](http://www.biosustain.dtu.dk/english/about/job/job?id=3b130d96-edbd-49af-a707-4fd77355a28d)

------
afarrell
GoCardless (YC S11) | London | SRE, Data, Backend, Full-Stack, and Pre-
sales/Solutions Engineers | Onsite | Full-time | Visa

GoCardless is building a payments network for the internet. Since 2011 we've
been focused on simplifying Direct Debit for small and medium companies (who
previously had no access to it) and we've expanded to serve the largest
companies (think newspapers, utilities) and connect with existing payment
systems in countries all over the world. We already support the UK, Europe and
Sweden and are aiming to expand to more countries over the next year.

As an engineering team at GoCardless we care most about stable, reliable,
understandable code. We rely on automated testing, code review and a culture
of frequent constructive feedback. We define and manage our own roadmap and
run projects in whatever way works best for us.

Our stack: Rails, React, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Docker, Chef, Terraform. We
also have a bit of Go (for Infrastructure) and Python (for Data).

We love learning new things and contributing back to the community. We open
source everything we can[1] and regularly host meetups and hackathons at our
wheelchair-accessible office in Angel. We have a bi-weekly bookclub within the
team and give internal (and external) talks about things that interest us.

Interview process: an intro call, one technical video interview, then a couple
of onsite interviews (coding exercise and some chats - no whiteboards!)

For more info and to apply:
[https://gocardless.com/jobs](https://gocardless.com/jobs). If you've got any
questions, drop me an email (it's in my profile).

[1] Notable examples are Statesman
([https://gocardless.com/blog/statesman/](https://gocardless.com/blog/statesman/))
and Coach ([https://gocardless.com/blog/getting-started-with-
coach/](https://gocardless.com/blog/getting-started-with-coach/))

------
akouri
lvl5 | YC W17 | SF, Moscow | Fulltime | Onsite | $100k+
[http://www.lvl5.ai](http://www.lvl5.ai)

HD maps and localization for self-driving cars using computer vision.
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/lvl5ai](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/lvl5ai)

We are looking for top-notch data scientists and computer vision/SLAM

------
kostrunk
AWS Commerce Platform | Sr. Software Dev Engineer | Berlin - onsite | Full-
Time |VISA sponsorship

Are you interested in building the next generation, cloud-based commerce
system for AWS that’s used by millions of customers worldwide? Are you excited
by the idea of building real-time stream processing systems that operate at
Petabyte scale? Do you want to make an impact at a $10-billion-a-year
business? Then we need to talk!

If you are passionate about distributed systems, cloud, technologies such as
Kinesis, DynamoDB, S3, Lambda, and more, this team is the right fit for you.

More details about the job: [http://amzn.to/2BM22vt](http://amzn.to/2BM22vt)

Would you like to know more? Send a short email to kostrunk@amazon.de and we
will be happy to talk to you!

------
jackar
Petal | Software Engineer | New York, New York | VISA, INTERNS | Full-time
100k-160k + equity

We are on a mission to reinvent consumer lending by intelligently granting
credit to those who traditionally have been shut out of the market. We're
using cutting edge tech and a world-class user experience to build a credit
card experience that fixes long-standing industry problems. We're looking for
a talented engineer to join the team and continue making the vision reality.

[https://www.petalcard.com/](https://www.petalcard.com/)

[https://jobs.lever.co/petalcard/878fa199-d312-4c83-acc4-ada7...](https://jobs.lever.co/petalcard/878fa199-d312-4c83-acc4-ada71cd8a77a)

------
wishinghand
Shouldn't compensation be a required field for companies to submit? Even a
range would be useful.

~~~
lynnetye
I always assume the range is $80k - $225k for companies that don't explicitly
say. Compensation is typically dependent on experience, and if they're hiring
for multiple roles, it's also role-dependent. If someone can provide more
value to the company, s/he will always be able to negotiate for more even
salary/equity.

~~~
mrep
I would rather know up front numbers to filter out the obvious ones that are
not competitive even though practically all say they are.

------
mchught12
FINBOURNE Technology | Software Engineers | London | Full Time | Onsite

We are located in London and our mission is to revolutionise finance. We're
looking for intellectually hungry and communicative developers to join a fun
and experienced team to help build our global scale platform from the ground
up. We're hiring developers with at least 3+ years industry experience who are
excellent in a structured type-safe language (C#/Rust/Go/C++/Java or similar)
and have a proven track record of delivering production systems.

If you are great to work with, looking for a challenge and have a passion for
building great software then get in touch
([https://finbourne.com](https://finbourne.com)).

------
irene_ling
Lazada eLogistics | Regional Head of Data | Singapore | Onsite | Full-time

We are looking for a technical leader to draw up the founding principles of
data architecture, governance, and analytics in the logistics arm of South-
East Asia's largest e-commerce platform, with prior senior leadership
experience and familiar with a range of data platforms from PostgreSQL and
relational databases to 'big data' stacks.

See the full JD here:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/516423939/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/516423939/)

Please send a resume (or your LinkedIn profile) to irene.ling@lazada.com with
'[your name] - Regional Head of Data - HN' as the subject line.

------
bcohen123
Kensho Technologies | Data Scientists/Engineers across the stack | Full-
time/Onsite | (Cambridge/Boston)/NYC/DC

Kensho is a leading analytics and machine learning company serving the
financial, healthcare, and national security sectors.

We are backed by investors as diverse as Google, Goldman Sachs, and In-Q-Tel
(the venture arm of the CIA).

We recruit world-class engineers, data scientists, designers, scientists and
researchers, many of whom have PhDs in scientific disciplines. We have a
spectrum of opportunities in Harvard Square, New York City, and Washington,
D.C. for individuals with the right scientific and computing skills.

To see all open positions visit:

[https://www.kensho.com/careers](https://www.kensho.com/careers)

------
jakegavin
LiveStories | Software Engineers, Data Scientists, Data Engineers | Seattle |
Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.livestories.com](https://www.livestories.com)

LiveStories drives outreach and better decisions using civic data—how
communities live, learn, work, and play. Our all-in-one data platform makes it
easy to analyze local data, get benchmarks, and create interactive stories.

Our stack is mostly Javascript (Node and React). We’re hiring software
engineers (frontend, backend, full-stack), data engineers, and data
scientists.

For more information, email me at jake@livestories.com or check out
[https://www.livestories.com/careers](https://www.livestories.com/careers)

------
samcleod
Cisco Systems is looking for a security-minded mid-to-senior level Ruby
developer to join our in-house security test platform development team. The
ideal candidate will have 4-7 years Ruby development experience, a deep
understanding of common web security vulnerabilities, and experience with
common devops tools/technologies for cloud deployment.

Please check out the job posting online:
[https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/ProjectDetail/Ruby-Rails-
Securit...](https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/ProjectDetail/Ruby-Rails-Security-
Developer/1222456)

Qualified candidates may apply through the Cisco hiring site or send resumes
to the hiring manager: samcleod@cisco.com

------
olavgg
Boost Ai | Backend, Full-stack, Devops | Stavanger, Norway | Full time |
ONSITE

At Boost Ai we create chatbots for the enterprise market. We have created our
own NLP model and we create the data for learning in-house. This give our
chatbot outstanding performance compared to the competition. Boost Ai was
started summer 2016 and today we have over 30 clients some of them among the
biggest companies in the Nordic countries. We are already profitable and great
place to work. We have a great team, with people from all around the world.

Our tech stack is varied, AWS, PostgreSQL, Python, Java, Spring, Grails,
Javascript(Vanilla)

Check out our positions at [http://boost.ai/career](http://boost.ai/career)

------
mikehauschild
ASAPP | NY + SF | highly-funded ML/NLP startup (400% growth in 2017, 90
employees now) | Hiring Backend/Fullstack Engineers

Please take a moment to review our engineering team and leadership:
[https://www.asapp.com/team](https://www.asapp.com/team)

ASAPP is a stealth startup solving some really interesting problems using ML
and software engineering. Our stack is React and Golang/Python (but you can
come from any stack).We require either strong Java/Go/C++/Python AND/OR strong
Javascript.

Company Perks: -Very competitive salary -Equity -Daily free lunch -Flexible
work hours -100% paid medical benefits -Wellness perks

Please email at mike@asapp.com if you have any questions.

------
pjf
Farsight Security, Inc. | Senior Distributed Systems Engineer, Other
Engineering Roles | Full-Time, REMOTE |
[https://www.farsightsecurity.com/](https://www.farsightsecurity.com/)

Farsight Security provides the world’s largest real-time actionable threat
intelligence information on how the Internet is changing, seeing more than
200,000 DNS-related observations per second.

We are looking for a Senior Distributed Systems Engineer (Sr.DSE) to add to
our engineering team.

Details: [https://www.farsightsecurity.com/about-farsight-
security/job...](https://www.farsightsecurity.com/about-farsight-
security/jobs/2017-9/)

------
sebmak
PAIRIN | Software Engineer (Fullstack Ruby) | Denver | OnSite | Fulltime |
[https://www.pairin.com/careers/](https://www.pairin.com/careers/)

PAIRIN is a social enterprise company whose mission is to make education
relevant and hiring equitable. PAIRIN was founded on the belief that all
people have amazing value, but most of us never realize our potential. People
are too often put into ill-fitting boxes, told we can’t, won’t and will never
be able to attain our dreams. Many people hear this so much they never even
dream big, or pursue their goals as if they are truly attainable. At PAIRIN,
this is something we want to change.

------
pgeorgep
SchoolKeep | A Few months in Parsippany, NJ then Remote | FULLTIME SDR |
$60,000 - $80,000 + 4 weeks paid vacation

[https://www.indeed.com/job/sales-development-
representative-...](https://www.indeed.com/job/sales-development-
representative-612c77e994947eed)

We’re looking for high-energy professionals with sound business acumen,
natural sales instincts, and a passion for B2B software. Your mission as a
Sales Development Representative (SDR) is to generate leads by through
outbound and inbound sales techniques. Ideal candidates are recent college
graduates that are tenacious, self-starting, and have a desire to get a start
in high-tech sales.

------
oneworld
Seniorly | Fulltime | Bengaluru

We are looking for a couple of engineers to join Seniorly in building the best
marketplace for senior living.

We have the right blend of senior care and technology expertise to solve a
difficult problem in a big market. If you are interested in being part of a
small team ( < 5 engineers, < 12 total employees) working on all parts of the
stack, reach out to me @ sushanth @seniorly dot com.

About us: We are just a real company with revenues in a large under-served
growing market. No blockchain ,no AI, no ML ( well... some ML,... maybe a lot
of ML down the line and some AI soon after)- Only full stack development using
the latest tech to make a difference in a field that needs it.

------
fachoper
AgFlow | CTO | Geneva, CH | Full-time | Onsite

AgFlow is a provider of trade intelligence for global agriculture. We collect,
organise and distribute time-sensitive trade analytics from private and public
sources, create a common index so that different parties can find their needs
and support their decision-making process. Our customers are located in more
than 50 countries and value the depth and breadth of AgFlow data together with
the convenience of our web-based platform.

Stack

Infra: ansible, docker, kubernetes

Backend: go, python

Data: postgres, redis, elasticsearch, prometheus, grafana, redash

Web client: react, redux, webpack, flow, eslint, postcss, prettier

Bonus for French.

Apply by sending a resume to jobs@agflow.com

[https://www.agflow.com](https://www.agflow.com)

------
nolanbrown23
Lyte | [https://lyte.com/](https://lyte.com/) | San Francisco, CA | Full-time,
onsite | Frontend (React.js) | Backend (Django, Postgres) Lyte is a post-
primary ticketing platform for sold out events which means we’ve partnered
with some of the biggest names in the live entertainment industry to help
eliminate the secondary market (scalping) and save fans money when buying
tickets to sold out shows. We work directly with the promoters, artists, and
venues as an extension of the primary box office, helping them control their
events end-to-end.

We're looking for:

\- Full-stack Engineers

\- Senior Backend Engineers (Python, Django)

\- Data Scientist (Pandas, Python)

\- Senior Data Engineers

\- Designers

\- Product Manager

\- Customer Support

\- Operations Analyst

Email: engineering@lyte.com

------
pabosheki
R121 | REMOTE | CONTRACT | 30-40 hours | Solidity Developer

We have an internal CryptoCurrency project that we need a Solidity Developer
for. Background in C++, Python, Javascript is required. Fully remote. If you
are interested, please e-mail jobs@r121.com

------
andreatavour
Tavour | Seattle, WA | Full-Time, Onsite Only | www.tavour.com

Tavour is looking for a VP of Engineering to lead all product development and
engineering functions. This is a rare opportunity to join at an early stage of
an already profitable company. As a member of the executive team reporting to
the CEO, you will help Tavour scale its products into a world class e-commerce
experience. Growing our business is now almost exclusively dependent on
architecting and delivering highly scalable products. You will recruit and
develop the best e-commerce in a data-driven culture where we test everything
and don’t take anything for granted. Preferred Qualifications:

\- 7-10 years of software development experience, preferably at a tech startup
\- 4+ years of engineering management experience \- Shows a bias for action to
drive self and team to achieve results that delight customers \- Fancies doing
projects at half the time that most others would project and looks for
creative solutions to achieve results \- Understands cloud technologies and
services and how to leverage them to build a exceptional software development
organization \- Knows how to implement A/B testing and data driven approaches
into product development \- Can empower and enable engineers to demonstrate
full ownership of customer problems \- B.S. in Computer Science

Compensation range $110-$130K plus equity.

About working at Tavour: Tavour is a already profitable 8 figure business that
is looking to grow to a $100M business in the next 3 years. Tavour has
achieved profitability with a minimal venture raise and is thus still a great
opportunity for anyone looking to join an early stage opportunity. Tavour
prides on providing exceptional benefits including: -Equity Participation
-Health Insurance -Paid Vacation -401K -Commuter and/or Parking -Fitness
Membership -Paid Maternity and Paternity leave

We are an equal opportunity employer and value diversity. We do not
discriminate on the basis of race, religion, color, national origin, gender,
sexual orientation, age, marital status, veteran status, or disability status.

Interested in applying directly? Send your resume and an introduction to
andrea@tavour.com.

Cheers!

------
antoniadiener
Mark43 | Various engineering roles | New York, NY / Toronto | ONSITE
[https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Fight crime with code

We build software that literally helps save lives. Our clients are police
departments, firefighters and EMTs.

Be a part of an awesome team in a fast-growing startup (featured on multiple
“next startups to break out” lists). Learn more here:
[https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Back-end: Java ElasticSearch Kafka

Front-end: React Redux JavaScript

Hiring:

[Sr|Mid-level] Back End Engineer

[Sr|Mid-level] Front End Engineer

[Sr|Mid-level] Android Engineer

[Sr|Mid-level] Build Engineer

------
msmith
WP Engine | Austin, TX and Limerick, Ireland | ONSITE Full-time

WP Engine is building a high-scale managed cloud platform for WordPress. We
have solid and growing revenue with 70,000+ customers and 500,000+ sites.

Our current tech stack is primarily Python & Go, running on GCP & AWS. We have
opportunities to work on our container-based hosting platform, our service
layer, or our UI and developer tools. This is a great place to grow your
career.

Apply at [https://wpengine-careers.com/job-openings/](https://wpengine-
careers.com/job-openings/) or email me questions at
michael.smith[at]wpengine.com

------
rayjbjang
Hong Kong & Taipei, Taiwan | One Degree | Insurance Tech | Engineering |
Onsite & Full-time | 25k - 37k HKD monthly + equity

OneDegree is a technology company bringing insurance to the next generation in
Asia, with an aim to reinvent how insurance works from end-to-end.

Established in Hong Kong and operated in Hong Kong, Taiwan, and mainland
China, we lead the regional insurance technology development with the use of
Artificial Intelligence and start-of-the-art technology.

See our job page for more details and apply:
[https://angel.co/onedegreehk/jobs](https://angel.co/onedegreehk/jobs)

------
jsmeaton
Kogan.com | Full Stack Developers, Front End Engineers, Back End Engineers |
Full Time | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE |
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/)

Kogan.com is a pioneer of Australia's online retail industry and Australia’s
largest pureplay online retailer. Our software engineering team have end-to-
end responsibility from idea to launch for all kogan.com built apps -
including Kogan.com and dicksmith.com.au as well as purchasing optimisation
and other internal applications.

We see our high volume, large scale apps as an exciting opportunity for
innovation and revolution - both in technology and business. We welcome new
technologies, ideas and ways of working. To give you an idea on our stack we
use Python and Django on the backend; React on the frontend and
tools/technologies such as: Elasticsearch, AWS, Trello, Docker, Postgres,
Redis and eClaire (our open-source Trello card printer for our physical wall
[https://github.com/kogan/eClaire](https://github.com/kogan/eClaire)).

We run an Agile practice - adhering to our processes and refining them through
retros. Check out what some of our engineers have written:
[https://devblog.kogan.com/](https://devblog.kogan.com/). Our careers page has
a pretty good rundown on our team and hiring process:
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/).

Our in person interview is generally focused on debugging a python script or
javascript on a laptop, with full access to google/docs/tools you prefer. We
want you to succeed. We're interested in how you get there. If you've got any
specific questions about our team or process I'll be happy to answer below.

We're looking for juniors, seniors, and everything in between. If you’d like
to apply, send an email to dev.jobs@kogan.com with the subject line beginning
with "HN: " and some content about who you are.

~~~
r1chard5mith
How do you respond to unsuccessful applicants? I sent an application for a (my
first) junior position one month ago and heard nothing back. It would be much
kinder if you were to at least acknowledge receipt; just an auto-responder
that said "We receive a large volume of applications. If you haven't heard
back within x-timeframe, please consider your application unsuccessful" would
suffice. Just being ignored is demoralising.

------
tomaisthorpe
Codesigned | Full-Stack Golang/Python | Harrogate, UK | Full Time | Onsite |
Up to £28k

We’re looking for a talented developer to join our growing team. We work with
a range of global brands, providing development resources for their marketing
and creative departments.

We are a young company but no longer a start-up. Our company has grown 700%
over the last 12 months and offers a great/stable environment for you to work.

You will be expected to work with a diverse range of technologies both solo
and in a team. Your work will be often showcased as part of marketing/retail
campaigns with major exposure.

Email me with anything at all: tom@codesigned.co.uk

~~~
scottishfiction
Is there something I'm missing here. Is Harrogate particularly low paying? I
work in Glasgow - which has one of the lowest costs of living in the UK - and
I would be surprised to see anyone looking for those skill sets here offering
anything less that £30k, even for a junior dev.

~~~
jonatron
I'd imagine there are only a few developer jobs in Harrogate, which would keep
the salaries low. Glasgow is much bigger.

~~~
scottishfiction
That's possibly it, but I'd have thought the proximity to Leeds would have
offered a good choice of roles within commuting distance.

~~~
clarkema
There are presumably also fewer developers available in Harrogate to hire into
that limited number of roles; especially because they also have the option to
commute to Leeds as you say, or work for a higher-paying remote employer.
Limited tech markets work both ways.

I'm based in Hull, which — like Glasgow — has a fairly low cost of living, and
28k for this still strikes me as incredibly low.

------
atlascode
Atlas | London, UK and Essex, UK | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.atlascode.com](https://www.atlascode.com)

Atlas is a software development company specialising in the creation of
bespoke software applications for Microsoft Windows and the web. Based in
London and Essex, our development team has 60+ years of shared knowledge and
experience that they bring to each of the software projects we tackle.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/atlas](https://www.keyvalues.com/atlas)

Here are our open roles:

\- Apprentice Software Tester: [https://www.atlascode.com/work-for-
us/apprentice-software-te...](https://www.atlascode.com/work-for-
us/apprentice-software-tester/)

\- Customer Support Agent: [https://www.atlascode.com/work-for-us/customer-
support-agent...](https://www.atlascode.com/work-for-us/customer-support-
agent/)

\- Front-End Developer: [https://www.atlascode.com/work-for-us/front-end-
developer/](https://www.atlascode.com/work-for-us/front-end-developer/)

\- NET Software Developer: [https://www.atlascode.com/work-for-us/dotnet-
software-develo...](https://www.atlascode.com/work-for-us/dotnet-software-
developer/)

\- Senior Software Developer: [https://www.atlascode.com/work-for-us/senior-
software-develo...](https://www.atlascode.com/work-for-us/senior-software-
developer/)

\- Staff Squared Sales Development Representative:
[https://www.atlascode.com/work-for-us/staff-squared-sales-
de...](https://www.atlascode.com/work-for-us/staff-squared-sales-development-
representative/)

Tech Stack: C#, Asp.Net MVC, Asp.Net Core

------
thegreatercurve
Vidsy | London, UK | FULL TIME | ONSITE

Hiring for three technical roles:

\- Front End Engineer, [https://vidsy.recruitee.com/o/front-end-software-
engineer](https://vidsy.recruitee.com/o/front-end-software-engineer)

\- Back End Engineer, [https://vidsy.recruitee.com/o/back-end-software-
engineer](https://vidsy.recruitee.com/o/back-end-software-engineer)

\- QA Engineer, [https://vidsy.recruitee.com/o/qa-
engineer](https://vidsy.recruitee.com/o/qa-engineer)

------
martzcodes
Association of American Medical Colleges (AAMC) | Senior Java Developer |
Washington, DC (no remote)

AAMC is a large non-profit that supports medical schools and teaching
hospitals (among others). We aren't directly an IT-focused organization, but
we bring in over 50% of the revenue. Our tech stack is Angular / Tomcat /
Spring / Java / Oracle SQL / etc.

We typically have a 35 hour work week (AAMC is committed to a good work/life
balance). Salary is competitive.

I'm a lead on the team... you can email your resume and (optional) code
samples to me at mmartz (at) aamc [dot] org

~~~
canadiancreed
No chance on this being open to remote applicants at all? Because this looks
exactly like what I'm after right now.

------
dennyabraham
Kin.com | Ruby Developer | Chicago, IL | ONSITE

We're an insurance startup fixing the $100B home insurance industry with
modern technology and big data techniques. We are looking for experienced Ruby
developers to join our team who are:

* Fast learners.

* Comfortable in a Startup environment. Either have worked for a startup or have other comparable experience.

* Professional developers with a minimum of 5 years of experience.

* Experienced with Rails.

* Have FinTech experience (a plus but not required)

We offers competitive salaries including health insurance and stock options
and believe in a productive work-life balance. If you're interested, contact
us at dev-jobs@kin.com

------
akrs
ROLI | London, Brooklyn (NYC) | Engineering | ONSITE

ROLI is an innovative music-tech company on a mission to extend the joy of
music-making to everyone. We're currently growing our engineering teams and
are looking for:

Full Stack Web Developer: [http://grnh.se/ys45lj1](http://grnh.se/ys45lj1)

Senior C++ Software Engineer: [http://grnh.se/u3vowy1](http://grnh.se/u3vowy1)

Senior Embedded Software Engineer:
[http://grnh.se/gsyl5p1](http://grnh.se/gsyl5p1)

------
j-collier
Intellifarm | Lincoln, NE | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

IntelliFarm, Inc. is is developing disruptive solutions to automate production
agriculture. Its solutions utilize IoT (Internet of Things), data analysis,
and automation technologies.

We develop the hardware, firmware and software in-house. We are hiring for a
variety of positions:

    
    
        Full Stack Web Developer
        Dev Ops Engineer
        Software Development Internship
        Embedded Device Firmware Engineer
    

Holler at justin.collier@intelli-farm.com if you're interested in helping us
solving big problems in farming around the world.

------
andersgb
Imerso | Software Engineer | Oslo, Norway ONSITE |
[http://www.imerso.com](http://www.imerso.com)

Imerso builds 3D Scanning and quality control software for the construction
industry. Leveraging from smartphones with depth sensors, real-world spaces
can be digitised into 3D models like shooting a video. Work documentation and
construction-site surveying made easy. Experience within any of these topics
is a plus: 3D graphics, CAD/BIM, computer vision

Tech stack: C++, python, Kotlin on Android, Scala, React, Kubernetes

Reach out at anders.at.imerso.com

------
paciorek
NIMBLE software project (UC Berkeley) | Berkeley, CA | Statistical software
developer | ONSITE | FULLTIME |

The NIMBLE statistical software project at the University of California,
Berkeley is looking for a statistical software developer or a post-doc. NIMBLE
is a tool for writing hierarchical statistical models and algorithms from R,
with compilation via code-generated C++. Major methods currently include MCMC
and sequential Monte Carlo, which users can customize and extend. More
information can be found at [https://R-nimble.org](https://R-nimble.org).
Currently we seek someone with experience in computational statistical methods
such as MCMC and excellent software development skills in R and C++. This
could be someone with relevant experience in computational statistics and
software engineering. Alternatively, it could be someone with a Ph.D. in
Statistics, Computer Science, or an applied statistical field in which they
have done relevant work. The scope of work can include both core development
of NIMBLE and development and application of innovative methods using NIMBLE,
with specific focus depending on the background of the successful candidate.
Applicants must have either a Ph.D. in a relevant field or have a proven
record of relevant work. Please send cover letter, CV, and the names and
contact information for three references to nimble.stats@gmail.com.
Applications will be considered on a rolling basis starting 30 January, 2018.

------
jtmarmon
Common | NYC | [https://www.common.com](https://www.common.com)

Common is building housing for cities that are designed from the ground up for
roommates. We build beautiful, furnished homes, provide shared supplies and
cleaning, and find roommates to live together. Members can transfer between
any home in our 5 cities.

In October 2015, we opened up our first coliving home in Brooklyn. Since then,
we’ve expanded to 14 homes across 5 major cities. We also just raised a $40M
Series C [https://technical.ly/brooklyn/2017/12/20/coliving-gets-
real-...](https://technical.ly/brooklyn/2017/12/20/coliving-gets-real-common-
raising-40m-series-c/), largely to grow our team of 5 engineers.

Technology is at the heart of Common. From our marketing, to our sales
pipeline, to our leasing, billing, and member management, nothing we do has
been done before. We build a lot of technology to create operating leverage
and provide a better experience for our members. Here are some of the roles
we're hiring for (left hand is relevant skills, right hand is job listing):

Rails + Salesforce | Software Engineer (sales and growth):
[https://angel.co/common-living/jobs/307394-software-
engineer...](https://angel.co/common-living/jobs/307394-software-engineer-
sales-and-growth)

React | React Engineer: [https://angel.co/common-living/jobs/307666-react-
developer](https://angel.co/common-living/jobs/307666-react-developer)

Rails, working in complex or regulated industries | Software Engineer (home
management): [https://angel.co/common-living/jobs/312215-software-
engineer...](https://angel.co/common-living/jobs/312215-software-engineer-
home-management)

React, node.js, some rails experience | Software Engineer (member portal):
[https://angel.co/common-living/jobs/312219-software-
engineer...](https://angel.co/common-living/jobs/312219-software-engineer-
member-portal)

------
predman_mat
MarketAccessTransformation |
[http://www.marketaccesstransformation.com](http://www.marketaccesstransformation.com)
| Cambridge, UK | REMOTE (Europe) | Full-time |
AngularJS/Javascript/AWS/Python/Django/PostgreSQL | Full Stack Developers |
£30-£50k

Market Access Transformation revolutionizes the way advice is exchanged
between healthcare stakeholders including payers, manufacturers, and the
investment community.

I am looking to strengthen the technical team which develops the RPR platform
in-house. In the short-term, we will be using Javascript and AngularJS on the
front-end (80%), Python, Django and PostgreSQL on the back-end (20%), all
deployed on AWS. Any knowledge of AWS would be beneficial.

Interview process consists of: short coding test (should take no more than 1
hour); 30-minute remote interview; 60-minute remote or face-to-face interview,
depending on location. I have hired successfully from Hacker News before.

We have ambitious plans to grow quickly in an environment where data is
sensitive, so any experience of scaling, security and robustness would be
helpful. Any experience of start-ups would also be useful. For more
information, please visit
[https://marketaccesstransformation.com/careers/](https://marketaccesstransformation.com/careers/)

Feel free to contact me with any questions. predman at
marketaccesstransformation... etc.

------
bhayes121
Braze | Senior Mobile Engineer | New York City, NY | Onsite | Full-Time

Braze is currently looking for a Senior Mobile Engineer (both iOS & Android
Engineers) to join us in helping to build mobile SDKs for the world’s most
popular apps! Braze is a NYC based start-up specializing in smart marketing
automation.

Our powerful SDK and dashboard have enabled companies like Domino’s, Citi,
Hearst, Microsoft, ABC News, Urban Outfitters, Postmates, iHeartMedia and many
others solve the hard problem of understanding and engaging users across
multiple devices in a way that is effective, personalized, and builds a long
term relationship

Check out our open positions and feel free to apply!

* Senior iOS Engineer: [http://grnh.se/26mdfy1](http://grnh.se/26mdfy1) * Senior Android Engineer: [http://grnh.se/avbonf1](http://grnh.se/avbonf1) * Senior Software Engineer, Data Infrastructure: [http://grnh.se/y0ph3s1](http://grnh.se/y0ph3s1) * Senior Software Engineer, Platform: [http://grnh.se/0l5c141](http://grnh.se/0l5c141) * Software Engineer, Internal Tools: [http://grnh.se/y2njcv1](http://grnh.se/y2njcv1) * DevOps Engineer [http://grnh.se/v726qy1](http://grnh.se/v726qy1)

------
steve_lydford
Codurance | Software Craftspeople and Apprentices | London and Barcelona |
Onsite

At Codurance we help development teams and business to continually improve
their products and process. We value the principles of Software Craftsmanship
and have a shared passion for continuous learning.

Our Software Craftspeople have a broad appreciation of technology and a depth
of expertise in key areas. These will include expertise in the JVM, .Net or
Node.js stacks, plus expertise in areas such as cloud technology, building a
DevOps culture or perhaps Cyber Security. We believe however that technology
can be taught. It’s more important that our Craftspeople, regardless of
existing expertise and experience, share the same passion for continuous
learning and clean code principles that we do.

Our Apprentices share our passion for creating well-crafted software but have
not yet had the suitable learning opportunities to refine their craft. A
typical Apprentice is already a productive developer in the language of their
choice on the JVM, .NET, and/or Node JS platforms at the start of the
programme. They will know of Agile processes and practices and can apply them
and are looking to become an expert in reasoning about them. They will have
basic knowledge of micro level and macro level design.

For more information, please visit
[https://codurance.com/careers/](https://codurance.com/careers/)

------
jelly-alex
Jellyfish | Software Engineers (ML experience a plus) | Boston, MA | Full-Time
| ONSITE ABOUT JELLYFISH Jellyfish is an small, early-stage venture-funded
startup creating a platform that will change the way software development
happens. We're looking for a full-stack engineer and a backend architect to
join our 5-person founding team here in Boston, MA. At this time we aren't
prepared to offer H1B/Visa sponsorship or remote work. JOB DESCRIPTION
Currently, we are working closely with our customers to rapidly prototype,
build, and refine the Jellyfish platform. We are using a Django stack (Python
3, Django, Postgres) hosted on AWS, so experience with these technologies is a
plus. We are also seeking to augment the team with someone with substantial
experience with toolkits like scikit-learn. ABOUT YOU Ideal candidates will
have two or more years experience building software and a bachelor's degree in
a computer-science-adjacent field. We will also consider equivalent experience
in lieu of a degree. Familiarity with building and bringing software to market
is a huge plus. As we are an early-stage startup there is the standard caveat:
we're working quite hard to quickly bring this to market, so there will be a
non-zero amount of unpredictability. The flip side of that is, of course, the
opportunity to join an early-stage startup working on an interesting idea.
TECH STACK Python (Django, NumPy), PostgreSQL, AWS, Nginx COMPENSATION
Competitive salary plus equity grant Email resumes to jobs [at] jelly.ai or
you can contact me directly asm [at] jelly.ai with questions.

------
kathleenyano
Aaptiv | Team Lead (Search and Recommendations), Team Lead (Web), Architect
(Core Services) | New York City | ONSITE | Full-time

Aaptiv ([http://aaptiv.com](http://aaptiv.com)) is a mobile fitness app that
is reinventing the way people workout, with audio classes that combine the
motivation of a professional trainer with an incredible playlist. We've been
around for about two years and we have a rapidly growing user base. The
company is currently about 70 people (with about 1/3 of those being engineers)
and we're located in the Flatiron area of New York City. You can learn more
about us from this recent article in Forbes:
forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2017/11/30/how-aaptiv-reached-20-mil-and-raised-
more/

We're hiring for a number of engineering roles including Team Lead (Search and
Recommendations), Team Lead (Web), Architect (Core Services), Data Engineer,
Data Analyst, Senior Android Engineer and Senior iOS Engineer.

Some of the technologies we use: Python, Flask, Node, Express, React, AWS,
Elasticsearch

If you'd like to work with a fun, diverse team and help make high-quality
fitness instruction accessible to more people, come join us! If you're
interested, send a message to caroline at aaptiv dot com or check out
[http://aaptiv.com/jobs](http://aaptiv.com/jobs).

------
eagsalazar2
Blackbird Studios | San Francisco | Onsite or Remote | Fulltime or Parttime
contract to hire

Blackbird Studios is a full service digital product studio. We specialize in a
holistic approach inspired by HCD and Lean. Services include CTO consulting,
product strategy, engagement strategy, UX/UI, and development plus long term
BML iterations and maintenance. We work with large and small
companies/startups on projects ranging from 1-6 months with 2-6 people on each
project.

We build full stack web, mobile, physical installations, etc. Our favorite
stack is React/Redux, GraphQL, Elixir/Phoenix (although frequently Rails,
Node, etc), and React Native. We also use a wide range of other tech as needed
since we face a pretty diverse set of challenges. Recent and upcoming
examples: .Net, C++/Qt, embedded Linux, Native iOS/Swift, Native
Android/Kotlin.

Working at Blackbird is very different from larger product companies. We
operate in very strategic relationships with our clients which gives us a
unique opportunity every few months to deep dive into a new interesting
understanding of our client's business and build ground up new apps where
everyone is making major and early contributions.

I am a founder so ask me anything! We're looking in particular for: lead level
in San Francisco, mid/sr level devs anywhere, C++, iOS, and full stack but if
there are other aspects of what we do that interest you definitely still hit
me up!

Email me at contact@blackbird-studios.io

------
bradyat
Slice | Director of Consumer Products, Machine Learning Technical Lead
Manager, Sales Operations Analyst | San Mateo, CA or New York, NY| ONSITE
Slice is online shopping, smarter. Slice is transforming online shopping and
retail by unveiling never-before-seen digital commerce data via its e-commerce
intelligence products, APIs, and consumer applications.

Slice operates a market research company, Slice Intelligence. With a data
panel of 5 million online shoppers – the largest of its kind – only Slice
offers vital intelligence that is the pulse of the digital economy—actual
purchases directly from online shoppers, on any device or location, reported
daily. Learn more about Slice Intelligence at www.sliceintelligence.com and on
twitter @SliceIntel.

Benefits & Perks: Competitive comp including salary, bonus and stock, Medical,
dental, vision and basic life insurance, FSA, 401K, Unlimited PTO, Maternity
Leave (up to 22 weeks off / 16 weeks paid), Paternity Leave (up to 8 paid
weeks off), Caltrain Go Pass, Annual professional development budget

Roles:

Director of Consumer Products -
[http://grnh.se/rtelwg1](http://grnh.se/rtelwg1)

Machine Learning Technical Lead Manager -
[http://grnh.se/lu26w11](http://grnh.se/lu26w11)

Sales Operations Analyst - [http://grnh.se/mesgfn1](http://grnh.se/mesgfn1)

------
tomstokes
Ubiquiti Networks | Draper, UT or Portland, OR | ONSITE FULLTIME | ubnt.com

Ubiquiti is a high-performance networking hardware company. Our UniFi Video IP
Security Camera team is hiring for several positions in our Draper, UT and
Portland, OR offices. Join us to develop our next-generation security camera
platform on top of Ubiquiti's industry-leading networking platform.

Senior Devops Engineer - Develop, extend, scale, and maintain our NodeJS cloud
services backend. Seeking senior engineers with a track record of NodeJS
development at scale.

Senior JavaScript Video Engineer - If you have significant experience with
WebRTC video, WebRTC data channels, Media Source Extensions, or any other deep
experience with JavaScript and video, we might have a position for you. Our
stack includes React, Redux on the front-end and NodeJS with native C++
extensions on the back-end.

Computer Vision Engineer - Implement computer vision functions in our embedded
camera systems. Motion detection, object tracking, person detection, facial
recognition, and more. OpenCV experience is required, embedded systems
experience is a plus.

Additional job listings and more company information available on our website:
[https://careers.ubnt.com/](https://careers.ubnt.com/)

Please contact me directly if interested. My e-mail address is available in my
HN profile. Onsite preferred, but we do hire remote candidates who have truly
exceptional track records.

------
anohkha
ZipRecruiter - [https://ziprecruiter.com](https://ziprecruiter.com) \- Santa
Monica (LA area) - REMOTE in U.S. OK for some positions

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for the first four years, growing to 800+ employees (166 are
software engineers). August 2014, we raised $63M led by Institutional Venture
Partners.

We have a number of open positions: \- Senior Perl Software Engineer (Santa
Monica or Remote) \- Senior Python Software Engineer (Santa Monica) \- Senior
Java Engineer (Austin, Santa Monica) \- Big Data Architect (Santa Monica) \-
Database Architect (Santa Monica) \- Senior SRE (Big Data) (Santa Monica) \-
DevOps Engineer (Santa Monica) \- QA Automation Engineer (Santa Monica) \-
Senior IT Systems Administrator (Santa Monica)

Please check out our careers page, ziprecruiter.com/careers, for all our tech
positions.

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium-sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability and new product
development. If you'd like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com.

~~~
ask84851419
Hi, do you provide visa sponsorship or that's US-only positions?

------
sharethisTA
ShareThis | Senior DevOps Engineer, Full Stack Engineer, Data Scientist | Palo
Alto | ONSITE ONSITE Full-Time | H1B Transfers OK

Open positions: 1) Senior DevOps Engineer - This is a hybrid role where you'll
be working on both the infrastructure side of things, as well as big data
development. Tech Stack: AWS, Docker, Kubernetes, Scala/Java, Golang.

2) Full Stack Engineer - Mainly using Javascript across the board to help
create web applications for our 3 million publishers, apps like our Reaction
Button: ([https://www.sharethis.com/platform/reaction-
buttons/](https://www.sharethis.com/platform/reaction-buttons/)). Tech Stack:
Javascript (React, Node.JS, etc.)

3) Senior/Principal Data Scientist - Looking for a senior data scientist to
help us understand user behavior and user intent on a deeper level. Tech
Stack: Python, Scala, Spark.

ShareThis is a sharing intelligence startup that leverages our 3 million+
publishers' footprint to analyze user behavior and applies that understanding
to real-world applications. We transform real-time data insights from shared
engagements into actionable moments that deliver results for marketers and
publishers.

If you're interested in joining our efforts and exploring all the use cases of
activating social sharing data, email me directly at rana@sharethis.com with
Hacker News in the subject name.

------
capkutay
Striim ([http://www.striim.com/](http://www.striim.com/)) | Palo Alto
Headquarters San Francisco Bay Area | Full-Time | UI/UX Designer | Machine
Learning Engineer | Onsite

Striim is an enterprise-grade real-time, streaming analytics product deployed
at some of the largest Fortune 100 companies, solving mission critical
problems. We work with cutting edge big data analytics technologies and we're
recognized as one of the best places to work in the San Francisco Bay Area by
multiple publications[0].

Striim is hiring a UI/UX designer with a special interest in data products:
data visualization, data exploration, interactive analysis. The role includes
working with the product team to turn requirements into beautiful, detailed,
intuitive UX workflows for excellent UI engineering team to use as their blue
prints. You should have experience working on technical products that require
you to learn certain data concepts (SQL, visualization techniques, data
exploration techniques).

Striim is also hiring a Machine Learning Engineer who is interested in
implementing online learning algorithms and helping our field engineering team
apply them in real world scenarios.

Detailed descriptions and applications for both positions can be found here:

[http://www.striim.com/careers/](http://www.striim.com/careers/)

~~~
she1991
UX position is a unique opportunity, is there a way I can have a referral or
your mail to stand out. My portfolio [http://akash.me/](http://akash.me/)

------
phreesiacareers
Phreesia ([https://www.phreesia.com/](https://www.phreesia.com/)) | New Grad
Software Engineer | FULL TIME | Ottawa, Ontario | $65,000

Phreesia is a healthcare software company. The company's primary product is a
point-of-service platform which includes patient self-service and mobile
applications.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/phreesia/jobs/603429](https://boards.greenhouse.io/phreesia/jobs/603429)

------
jmo4
Earnest
([https://www.earnest.com/careers/#/overview](https://www.earnest.com/careers/#/overview))
is hiring multiple Sr. Software Engineers (apply:
[http://bit.ly/SrSWE636](http://bit.ly/SrSWE636)). Locations: San Francisco,
CA or Salt Lake City, UT.

Earnest's Loan Servicing team is responsible for building software the moves
hundreds of millions of dollars. In addition to the over $2 billion in loans
actively serviced, we build tools to maximize Earnest's growth while providing
the best possible client experience. Our focus is on building a stable
platform that allows us to move faster over time; this means an eye for
detail, a willingness to rethink domains from first principles, and an ability
to collaborate well across technical and non-technical teams.

We are a small dedicated team so come join us and help impact our community in
a positive way!

Ideal background and expertise: * 5+ years of professional development
experience * Experience with server-side concepts, e.g. microservices,
database, caching, performance, monitoring, and scalability * Extensive
experience with one or more of the following languages: Java, Node.js *
Working experience with databases such as PostgresSQL * Knowledge of
Continuous Integration/Continuous Delivery frameworks * Understanding of
Agile/Lean/Kanban practices * Relevant domain experience developing software
for Fintech, Banking, or related Consumer Financial Services companies

------
ffmanan
Robinhood | Engineering & Non-Engineering Roles | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | robinhood.com

Robinhood is democratizing access to America’s financial system. Since our
public launch in 2015, we’ve cemented our position as the fastest-growing
brokerage with over two million users and billions of dollars in transaction
volume. Robinhood received recognition with the Apple Design Award, the Google
Material Design Award, and named Fast Company’s 11th Most Innovative Company
in the World.

We’re backed by top-tier investors such as DST Global, NEA, Index Ventures,
Thrive Capital, Ribbit Capital, a16z, and GV, as well as individuals such as
Jared Leto, Ashton Kutcher, John Legend, Snoop Dogg, and Nas.

We're always hiring software engineers for different teams across different
stacks. Our engineers work with cutting-edge technologies like Django, Python,
Go, Kafka, React, Redux. Check out our priority roles below:

* Performance Engineering Lead [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/932752](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/932752)

* Android Engineer [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/217579](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/217579)

Interested? Check out the job descriptions and apply directly at
robinhood.com/jobs

------
samcheng
RINSE | San Francisco, Los Angeles, Washington DC, Chicago, Boston | Onsite

Rinse provides technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery services
in five cities now, and we're growing rapidly!

We're hiring a Lead Front-End Software Engineer at our San Francisco office.
This individual will lead our public website development, and ideally also our
customer-, vendor- and driver-facing React Native mobile apps. This role also
involves mentoring other engineers, driving front-end platform decisions, and
some amount of project management. We have designers, product managers, and a
team to support you. Join us!

This is a great opportunity for someone interested in the delivery / logistics
sector, or who grew up in dry cleaning, or who is looking to build consumer-
facing products supported by a significant marketing budget.

[https://www.rinse.com/careers/lead-front-end-
developer/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/lead-front-end-developer/)

We're also hiring other software engineers of all experience levels, and have
begun hiring individuals into our satellite offices. See
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/) for a full
list of openings.

Interested? Email jobs at rinse dot com, or contact me directly at sam at
rinse dot com

------
jwoah12
BAMTECH Media | Software Engineer | NYC | ONSITE BAMTECH Media is the
technology and digital media company spun out of MLB Advanced Media, providing
end-to-end video streaming solutions over web, mobile, and connected devices.
Our platform powers video and content for partners including MLB, HBO, NHL,
Eurosport, WWE and more (soon to be ESPN and Disney). We operate at the
cutting edge of digital media at a time when more people than ever are
choosing to consume their media over the internet.

The Content Engineering (CE) org builds the systems at BAMTECH that interface
with content providers and enable internal and external consumers for all of
our partners to access media content and metadata. From live and VOD media on
HBO Now to team lineups and editorial articles on MLB.com to live and replay
games on NHL.tv, CE’s services and applications enable us to make content
available to anyone that needs it.

As a Software Engineer on CE, you'll be part of a collaborative group of
developers who are serious about delivering quality software. You'll also be
encouraged to spend some of your time each sprint on professional development:
take an online course, experiment with a new technology, or work on an
internal side project. We welcome candidates of all backgrounds and are
actively working to foster a diverse team and organization. The interview
process consists of a 45-minute online/phone interview followed by a 4-hour
onsite interview consisting of 4-5 technical sessions with team members. If
interested, please reach out to me directly (details in profile). Only
candidates themselves, please.

------
plsmatt
Pilotlight | Moorestown, NJ (Philadelphia Area) | Full Time | ONSITE

Python/Django / Ruby/Rails Developer

Pilotlight is looking to add an experienced, full-time developer to our team.
We are a small, boutique development shop located in Southern New Jersey
(Philadelphia area) focused on building web applications for clients large and
small. If you have experience with Python/Django or with similar MVC-Style
frameworks (Rails, etc..) and have an interest in trying something new we
would love to chat.

jobs@gopilotlight.com

------
jmo4
Earnest in San Francisco
([https://www.earnest.com/careers/#/overview](https://www.earnest.com/careers/#/overview))
is looking for a Systems Engineer to join their team (apply:
[http://bit.ly/SystemsEngineer659](http://bit.ly/SystemsEngineer659)). Want to
revolutionize finance? Earnest is looking for an experienced Systems Engineer
to collaboratively build upon our cutting-edge infrastructure platform. You
will have direct input into how we scale, secure, and monitor our systems and
services throughout the entire organization. You will work on our
Infrastructure team made up of experienced Systems Engineers with a diverse
background. Earnest Engineering strongly believes in allowing team members to
take ownership of what they do, and our approach to problem-solving relies
heavily upon creativity, communication, and collaboration.

We strive toward Infrastructure as Code - you'll be automating and
streamlining All The Things. High availability of production systems and a
highly visible and measurable environment are chief among our priorities. We
believe that a healthy and cooperative team dynamic gives us the ability to
get stuff done better, so you'll be pair-programming, participating in
architecture designs, reviewing code, etc. We're all about supporting each
other and improving, so you'll also be participating in Blameless Post-Mortems
to help get to the heart of issues and prevent future repetition. And because
we are a team, you'll be participating in our on-call rotation.

------
seismicwall
Social Live Music Startup (pre-launch) | Austin, Texas | Back-End Engineer
(Python/Django) | Full-Time | ONSITE strongly preferred, will consider REMOTE
for an ideal candidate | Salary + Equity

We are building a social platform that revolves around live music events. We
are a team of 6 looking for an additional back end developer to join our team.
Our web app is launching in the coming weeks and our mobile app in the next
few months. We are seed-funded and will be raising another round of capital
this year.

At least 1-2 years of experience with Python is required (preferably
experience with Django). Our ideal candidate would also have front-end
experience with React and/or React Native. Having experience working in early-
stage startups is a plus; having an interest in live music is a huge plus.

We have a strong preference for a local candidate or someone who would be
willing to relocate in the near future, but we will consider highly qualified
remote applicants who live in North America. We are offering both salary and
equity for a full-time hire. We will consider part-time arrangements if you
are a student based in Austin.

Please email legette26@gmail.com to apply, and include any relevant links
(resume/LinkedIn, Github/Gitlab, etc.). We are hiring for this position ASAP –
the earlier you get your application in, the better.

------
licyeus
Outreach.io | Software Engineers, Data Scientists, Data Engineers | Seattle |
Onsite

Outreach is a sales engagement platform headquartered in sunny Seattle. We're
growing fast, our customers love us, we face interesting tech challenges, and
we've got a great engineering culture. For fans of the press release, here's
some of our glowing PR: [https://t.co/BEUk2EJahY](https://t.co/BEUk2EJahY),
[http://prn.to/2kiOVNY](http://prn.to/2kiOVNY)

We are hiring across all levels of the stack. The platform team works mostly
with Ruby/Rails, the feature team mostly with React, the data science team
with Python, and the infrastructure team with AWS, Chef, Terraform.

To quote one of my coworkers from last month: "It's a great group of
engineers. We have former Google, Amazon, and Microsoft employees, bootcamp
grads, people that have commits in the Linux kernel and other open-source
projects, CS grads, and folks with no degree. I learn a ton every day.
Additionally, the CTO writes code every day and the CEO has a CS degree. It is
a strong engineering culture."

Unlimited vacation and sick days, competitive salary, excellent parental leave
policy, healthy work-life balance, free snacks, etc. Feel free to either reach
out directly or apply on the website: andrew.sullivan@outreach.io ||
[https://www.outreach.io/company/careers/](https://www.outreach.io/company/careers/)

~~~
keyboardhitter
What does the interview process consist of for DevOps/Operations/SRE type
roles?

~~~
ml3l
I'm the manager for the infrastructure team at Outreach. I'm happy to speak to
this & follow up to answer any questions.

We have a bit of a phased process where our recruiters have a phone call to do
a basic screen. Then we have a phone tech screen focused a bit more on general
programming.

The onsite loop has a 2 hour pairing session, an hour long session focused
(lightly) on distributed systems, and an hour long coding session focused
generally on algorithms (done on a whiteboard, laptop, or wherever you feel
comfortable), then a session focused on our company values.

------
makebbekus
Good Eggs | (Senior) Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | [https://www.goodeggs.com](https://www.goodeggs.com)

At Good Eggs, we’re changing the world by changing the way we eat. We’re
looking for software engineers to help us grow and sustain local food systems
by building an online market and supply chain that delivers same-day, absurdly
fresh groceries and dinner kits to customers' homes throughout the Bay Area,
seven days a week.

We run a mature Agile engineering process with:

    
    
      * pair programming
      * test-driven development
      * continuous deployment
    

We’re building next-generation web applications with JavaScript across the
stack and a wealth of other tools from the rapidly-evolving JavaScript
ecosystem including:

    
    
      * Node.js
      * MongoDB
      * ES2017
      * Flow
      * ESLint
      * ReactJS
      * RabbitMQ
    

We believe in the magic of empowering small teams with clear accountability to
achieve business goals. Our team is passionate about our mission, talented,
and driven to change the world. We cultivate an atmosphere of openness and
support where people feel free to be their true selves, take risks and let
creativity bubble up. If that sounds like you, get in touch!

[http://grnh.se/skw4ax1](http://grnh.se/skw4ax1)

------
citeright
CITERIGHT | TORONTO (CANADA) | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

We're currently hiring a SENIOR FULL STACK DEVELOPER/TECHNICAL LEAD to help
lawyers work faster, get smarter, and go home early.

CiteRight is a knowledge platform that makes legal organizations smarter by
letting users store, find, and reuse the legal research they've already done.
Our first product lets lawyers download legal cases from online databases and
work with them inside Microsoft Word to generate common legal documents. By
helping lawyers do the boring stuff, we generate a lot of useful data that
nobody else has. We use the knowledge graph generated by the relationships
between users, documents, legal cases, and clients to drive a recommendation
engine that automates much of the routine tasks that lawyers and legal
information professionals do by hand.

We're hiring an experienced hand to lead our dev team, manage implementations
with our enterprise customers, and be a technical leader for CiteRight as we
build and sell the leading insight engine for lawyers.

You should have significant experience with our stack (JS, MongoDB, C#, AWS),
and you should be comfortable with the responsibility and autonomy involved in
taking ownership of a project and seeing it through to a successful
conclusion.

You can email me personally at aaron@citeright.net, or view our posting at
[https://angel.co/citerightinc/jobs/308965-senior-full-
stack-...](https://angel.co/citerightinc/jobs/308965-senior-full-stack-
developer)

------
ahstilde
Stockpile | Palo Alto, CA | Full-time | ONSITE, REMOTE (for the right
candidate)

Based in Palo Alto, CA, Stockpile's engineering team is growing fast, and
we're hiring front-end, back-end, and full-stack devs. Our tech stack is a
Java backend with Angular front-end and React Native for mobile. There's some
NodeJS and Ruby sprinkled into the microservices, too. The team values work-
life balance and camraderie. Perks of working at Stockpile include catered
breakfast and lunch, great snacks, flexible leave, and an incredible insurance
package.

Our traffic has exploded recently, and we're facing the inevitable good
problems of hockey-stick growth. Come work on making the next major fintech
startup. We're primarily looking for engineers senior, staff, and principal
engineers, but smart junior engineers _are_ encouraged to apply. Our primary
needs right now are growth engineers and backend engineers.

Stockpile’s mission is to democratize stock ownership. We built our own
fractional trading platform to break down the barriers to stock ownership and
have partnered with Fortune 500 companies to make the stock market accessible
to everyone in simple ways — like a physical or digital gift card. We’re also
partnering with nonprofits to promote financial literacy and empowerment so
anyone around the world, of any age or income level, can invest for their
future.

We're backed by Sequoia Capital, Mayfield, and Ashton Kutcher.

Email me (full-stack growth engineer) and let's start the conversation
aakash(thesymbolthatgoeshere)stockpile.com

~~~
talldan
Hi - would you consider hiring remotely outside of the US for your engineering
roles?

------
dml_
Brightcove | Developers | Boston | Full-Time |
[https://www.brightcove.com](https://www.brightcove.com)

Brightcove works behind the scenes to power tons of the video you enjoy on the
web, mobile devices, and televisions. We handle transcoding, packaging,
delivery, and playback for billions of video streams every month. We're
looking for smart, passionate developers who want to work on projects that
touch millions at a company that is still small enough that their contribution
can have a real impact.

We have positions open right now for backend and full-stack developers. You'll
be working on a small, self-organized team that is expected to understand
their customers, and design, build, deploy, and operate their own solutions.
Teams choose their own languages and tools but we tend towards kotlin/java on
the backend and node.js/javascript/react for frontend work. We're ambitious
but don't think that means compromising a real work-life balance. Visa
sponsorship possible for the right candidates.

* Backend developer: [http://grnh.se/tu8jq61](http://grnh.se/tu8jq61) * Full-stack developer: [http://grnh.se/nycrtd1](http://grnh.se/nycrtd1)

------
stevepike
SevenFifty Technologies | Full-stack Developer (Rails); Customer Integration
Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite

SevenFifty is modernizing the wholesale beverage alcohol industry, which is
massive but technologically antiquated. Over 40,000 restaurants, bars, hotels,
and retail stores across the country connect with their sales reps and
wholesalers through our platform, replacing a status quo going back to
Prohibition. We work with everyone from the largest importers to mom and pop
winemakers to build bespoke tools for communication and content distribution
and provide transparency across all tiers.

You'll be joining a 5-person engineering team tackling a wide array of
challenges - from complex data processing to modern, interactive web
frontends; from liberating data from decades old mainframes, to consuming and
writing APIs used by everyone from small retail shops to large conglomerates.
We want people who are excited about learning new technologies and passionate
about transforming a broken industry. We're also in a sweet spot for ambitious
and talented engineers; we have a lot of traction and are well-financed, but
still have a very small team responsible for a wide range of work enabling you
to take ownership of large slices of our technology stack.

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, Backbone, React, Clojure

Contact steve (at) sevenfifty.com

------
skrap
Sense | Multiple Positions | Cambridge, MA | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://sense.com](https://sense.com)

Hi! I'm one of the engineers at Sense. Climate change is _the_ issue of our
generation, and I have always wanted to be a part of the solution. That's why
I'm here at Sense. We're shipping a product which lets homeowners take control
of their energy usage. For the first time, homeowners can get a device-by-
device breakdown of their entire house's energy footprint, and live feedback
of what's going on.

Residential energy use is roughly a third of the global warming problem. Yet
it's nearly impossible for most people to measure! And you can't change what
you can't measure. So, that's why we exist. We've been shipping for more than
a year, and have huge aspirations for 2018!

The #problems >> #people, so you will get lots of exciting, meaningful work.

Open positions:

Data Scientist / Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://www.workable.com/j/E3548DBBE1](https://www.workable.com/j/E3548DBBE1)

Web Designer / Developer:
[https://www.workable.com/j/63B9855CE2](https://www.workable.com/j/63B9855CE2)

Please get in touch with me directly if you like! jonah@sense.com

------
unseen_sight
Canonical | Software Engineer | Full Time | REMOTE

Canonical is the company behind Ubuntu Linux. We are a globally distributed
team passionate about open source. We're looking for python/go developer who
has devops experience and a test/QA passion to join our juju engineering team.
Juju is a modeling and software orchestration tool that is capable of
deploying to clouds, containers or bare metal.

[http://grnh.se/kjgdex1](http://grnh.se/kjgdex1)

~~~
kwk1
I've previously (~1 mo. ago) applied for a position at Canonical but never
heard back, and the application receipt confirmation email stated "... if you
are a match for any roles at Canonical, we will reach back out to you
directly..."

Is there any sense in submitting another application for this position?

------
dougzor
TetraScience | Senior Software Engineers | Boston,MA | On-site, Full-time

TetraScience is a Boston-based SaaS company and rapidly growing startup that
is applying the Internet of Things (IoT) playbook to lab research. We build
both hardware and software components that allow research organizations to
connect their existing lab instruments to a single online dashboard where they
can coordinate experiments, monitor equipment parameters, and manage
experimental data. With the insights and extra control provided by
TetraScience, research organizations can more intelligently plan for future
research cycles thereby alleviating equipment and process bottlenecks. In
short, our goal at TetraScience is to use IoT to reduce the cost of doing
science and while simultaneously increasing researcher efficiency overall.

We looking for some Senior Software Engineers to join the team who love to
build, who share our interest in facilitating scientific advancement, and who
wants to be an early and significant contributor to such an ambitious and
impactful venture. We're Node.JS/React/AWS shop but prior experience in these
is not necessary if you're wicked smart.

Apply here:
[https://tetrascience.workable.com/jobs/410837](https://tetrascience.workable.com/jobs/410837)

------
algrant
Intergalactic Agency
([https://intergalactic.com/](https://intergalactic.com/)) | Full Stack
Developer | Vancouver, BC, Canada | Full-time | Onsite

Intergalactic is looking for an Intermediate to Senior Full Stack Developer
who is creative, passionate about their work and looking to be assimilated
into our amazing team.

We are an award winning creative tech agency with the ambition of becoming the
best. We have offices in Vancouver and London specializing in mobile, web, and
interactive installations. Our clients include Sundance Film Festival, HPE,
Cisco, Kraft, SXSW, and... you get the idea. We're a fun, fast-moving, small
company where you'll definitely see the work you do put into action.

As a Full Stack Developer at Intergalactic you'll mainly be writing
Javascript. Our current stack is generally Node | GraphQL | MongoDB |
React/Redux though you’ll definitely have the opportunity to try new tech as
it comes out. We’re also interested in devs able to work in Drupal | PHP |
PostgreSQL. Check out more details about this position here:
[https://secure.collage.co/jobs/intergalacticagency/4708](https://secure.collage.co/jobs/intergalacticagency/4708).

Get in touch with us at jobs@intergalactic.com.

------
karatcate
Karat is re-engineering the technical interview. We augment engineering
organizations by conducting the first-rounds of technical interviews on their
behalf.

Our service saves material engineering time and drives a highly responsive and
consistent experience for candidates. Karat continuously invests in cutting-
edge interview methodologies with an aim of reducing bias and letting
candidates demonstrate their true ability.

We operate as strategic partners for engineering leaders at the world's
leading technology companies including Jet, MuleSoft, Roblox, Intuit, Ten-X,
Minted and many more. Come join us!

Product Manager: Seattle, WA (relocation offered)
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/f97df2b1-fc3e-4566-8764-8eb7f9ea...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/f97df2b1-fc3e-4566-8764-8eb7f9ea..).

Software Engineer: Seattle, WA (relocation offered)
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/586c77ea-5c3a-40e6-a940-f74ffeba...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/586c77ea-5c3a-40e6-a940-f74ffeba..).

Freelance Expert Interviewer: Remote - Flexible Hours- 10-40hrs a week
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6..).

~~~
derekja
Seems like your links are broken, btw. Can find the listings by going to
jobs.lever.co/karat/ though.

------
abgriff
SingleOps | Fullstack Engineer | Atlanta, GA | REMOTE, Full-time |
[https://singleops.com/contact/join-our-
team/](https://singleops.com/contact/join-our-team/) SingleOps is a rapidly
growing, Atlanta based, SaaS platform for mobile field workforces like tree
care services, landscaping, pest control, healthcare — anyone who regularly
coordinates employees in the field. The platform combines estimates,
scheduling, time tracking, CRM, invoicing, and QuickBooks syncing with a
mobile-first interface for teams on the go. Think of it as a cloud-ERP
solution like NetSuite, but much easier to use and geared towards field
service companies.

We've found or niche in the Green space and are looking to scale and double
our entire team this year. We use a Ruby on Rails stack, and this year we're
transitioning to React as well as hopefully React Native for mobile.

We're looking for a Fullstack Web Application Engineer, as well as other
sales, marketing and customer success positions. You can fill out the form at
[https://singleops.com/contact/join-our-
team/](https://singleops.com/contact/join-our-team/) or email me directly at
adam@singleops.com

~~~
binofbread
Just a heads up: [https://singleops.com/contact/join-our-
team/](https://singleops.com/contact/join-our-team/) is a 404 for me.

------
hlaureano
Sidecar | Philadelphia, PA - Onsite Only | Go, JavaScript, Data, and Test
Engineers | Full Time

[http://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply](http://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply)

Sidecar is a fast-growing adtech startup that has built a technology from the
ground up to tackle the challenges retailers face in data-driven e-commerce
channels. Our software is machine learning and algorithmic in nature, so it's
able to spot trends and continually improve campaigns for Google Shopping,
Facebook dynamic ads, and Bing Shopping.

We have hired over a dozen engineers in the last six months, and are still
growing. Our project-based team structure ensures that no one gets stuck doing
the same thing for too long. Opportunities to take on a leadership role come
up with every new project. Our over-arching tech stack is Go, Python, React,
Node, Microservices, and AWS.

Below are our current roles, but there's definitely more to come...

    
    
      -  Go (preferred)/Python Engineer http://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply/xtcb8zqCbc/Senior-Go-Engineer
    
      -  JavaScript Engineer http://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply/cTu8hjAdND/JavaScript-Engineer
    
      -  Data Engineer http://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply/skDDiGjpeG/Data-Engineer
    
      -  Automated Test Engineer http://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply/X6ODX9NaXU/Automated-Test-Engineer
    

*These are all full time positions.

Feel free to reach me at hoshi@getsidecar.com as well!

------
bitfarmproject
BITFARM | Various Roles | Onsite Eastern Europe / Remote | Competitive Payment
| Full-Time

Bitfarm is in process of being incorporated in Switzerland. As a Swiss Fintech
company we will be serving major banks in Europe with a unique derivatives
trading platform software in the investment banking space.

SKILLSET WE ARE SEARCHING FOR: 1\. Excellent communication and interpersonal
skills; 2. University degree in software development; 3. Proven work
experience; 4. Self-driving work spirit

1\. BACK-END DEVELOPER (JUNIOR): JAVA [required], MongoDB [required],
Gigaspace [optional], Network [optional], Webserver security aspects
[optional]

2\. FRONT-END CORE DEVELOPER (SENIOR): AngularJS [required], REST-Service
[required], HTML5 [required], CSS [optional], Build-Processes [optional], i18
[optional]

3\. FRONT-END DESIGNER: User process development [required], Graphic design
[required], HTML & CSS coding [required]

4\. TESTING ENGINEER: Developing test tools [required], Exercising integration
tests [required], Client communication about error replication [required],
SCRUM Master [optional]

5\. DEV/OPS Client interaction; Installation assistance for clients
[required], Installation documentation [required], Server administration
(Docker technology) [required], User permissions of development tools and
platform [required]

We are looking forward to receiving your application under hiring@bitfarm.tech

------
brookstevens
Toast | Full time onsite | Boston, MA and Dublin, Ireland Open roles: Sr. Full
Stack Engineers, Sr. Front End Engineer, Team Lead, Engineering Manager, Sr.
DevOps Engineer

Toast’s all in one restaurant management platform helps cafes, bars, food
trucks and restaurants operate more efficiently, and connect with their
customer base effectively. Toast uses cloud back-end services to support a
powerful and easy to use Android-based Point of Sale application. Toasters are
passionate about how to help our customers grow their businesses, and how to
provide a best in class product experience.

We’re growing fast and are adding engineers to our team who will: — Ship code
every day in our microservices to constantly improve the product for our
customer base. — Deal with issues of: data synchronization online and offline
across multiple independent backends; multiple, differing hardware
implementations; and complex concurrency and memory management.

Apply:
[https://careers.toasttab.com/engineering/#openings](https://careers.toasttab.com/engineering/#openings)
Contact us for more info: amimms@toasttab.com More info:
[https://careers.toasttab.com/engineering/](https://careers.toasttab.com/engineering/)

------
philwall192
Sesame Shortcuts (Nova Launcher partnership) | Android Development | Part or
Full Time | REMOTE or Bay Area

Hi,

If you're looking to not have a boss and work on a cool project that makes
money, this might be it.

In July 2017 we launched Sesame Shortcuts in partnership with Nova Launcher.
Since then we've become a top grossing Play Store app, with 500k+ installs in
5 months and >20% long term daily actives.

Announcement:
[https://help.teslacoilapps.com/sesame](https://help.teslacoilapps.com/sesame)
Press: [http://bit.ly/SesamePress](http://bit.ly/SesamePress) App:
[http://bit.ly/getSesame](http://bit.ly/getSesame)

You’d be joining an experienced 2 person team. We have a cool roadmap for 2018
and the opportunity to grow outside of Nova. We’re looking to hire a long term
fit who can accelerate development. Salary, revenue & equity compensation
available depending on experience level and fit.

Relevant skills: \- Deep Android knowledge \- Nice to have: server, API, and
performance experience

Mostly we're looking for a good cultural fit who communicates openly and
delivers on time. If you are less experienced but highly motivated... we've
all been there, feel free to reach out :)

Email me (Phil) at phil@sesame.ninja. Please include relevant experience,
links to work samples, availability, and why you want to work with us. Cheers!

------
rajivm
AuditBoard | Los Angeles / Orange County | Onsite, Full-time | Salary & Equity
| [https://www.auditboard.com/](https://www.auditboard.com/)

AuditBoard (formerly SOXHUB) is streamlining audit/compliance through our SaaS
platform. We are making audit less painful & more efficient for internal audit
teams and business process owners. We began in Sarbanes-Oxley (SOX)
compliance, targeting large enterprises, but have began broadening to other
markets. If you're interested in working at a fast growing company building
enterprise software that is loved by its users, please get in touch.

    
    
      - Node.js, Ember.js, Kubernetes, Docker, C#, Python
      - Small team, lots of independence, flexible schedules
      - Contribute to open-source projects
      - Fast paced & growing
    

Looking for:

    
    
      - Front-end Developers (Ember experience is a huge bonus)
      - Full Stack Web & API Developers
      - Kubernetes experts
      - Security experts
      - C# / Desktop developers
    

For more information, please contact me at rajiv@auditboard.com or apply at
[https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/software-
engineer/](https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/software-engineer/)

------
kpaddie10
Bolt is hiring!

Onsite | San Francisco | VISA ok .

We are building a better online payments stack and are growing fast.

Actively hiring for 10+ roles:

\- Fullstack / Backend Engineer (Using Go and React although prior experience
therein is not required) .

\- Data Science / Data Engineer (Lots of python) .

\- Head of Talent/Recruiter .

\- HR/Office Manager/Recruiting Coordinator .

\- Business Development Reps (Salt Lake City Office)/ Account Executives .

\- More at [https://bolt.com/jobs](https://bolt.com/jobs) .

I'm Karissa. Email me here --> karissa [at] bolt.com

~~~
ravisteja12
Hi Karissa,

[https://bolt.com/jobs/technical-product-
manager](https://bolt.com/jobs/technical-product-manager)

It doesn't mention anything about the years of experience required. I am
looking to move from dev to PM role. Am I eligible to apply ?

------
mhuntley
Day Zero Diagnostics | Boston, MA | Full Time, Onsite

Day Zero Diagnostics is a machine learning and genomics start-up in Boston
founded by MIT and Harvard alumni. We are working to modernize how bacterial
infections are diagnosed - while current approaches take 2-5 days, we are
developing a technology that diagnoses infections in hours: we sequence the
genomes of the bacteria in a clinical infection and use machine learning
methods to predict the antibiotic resistance pattern.

We are seeking to hire a highly motivated software developer to join our small
but growing computational team - you will be the first non-founder
computational hire and play a large role in our technology development. You
will be implementing cloud-deployable machine learning methods, developing
infrastructure and compute pipelines for large genomic datasets, along with
executing a broad range of interdisciplinary tasks that come along with
working in a small startup. Our tech is in python and C, and we use a standard
set of bionformatics tools. Machine learning experience helpful.

Application and more info about DZD can be found here:
[https://www.dayzerodiagnostics.com/careers/software-
engineer](https://www.dayzerodiagnostics.com/careers/software-engineer)

------
jacksonh
Juvo, Inc. | Engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

Juvo builds financial services for millions of underbanked people around the
world. We partner with mobile operators in emerging markets to provide shop
and lending applications for prepaid cell phone users on the carrier's
network. As users purchase or borrow mobile credit, they unlock access to
higher value products in our marketplace and improve their credit rating. Juvo
recently completed a $40 million Series B funding round from top-tier VCs
including NEA, Wing Venture, and Freestyle Capital.

Our tech stack is Ruby on Rails (Backend), Java (Android), Swift (iOS),
Python, Java & Apache Spark (Data). We are deployed globally in Amazon Web
Services, with an infrastructure managed by Terraform, Ansible, and
Kubernetes.

We just added Web as a channel for our users and have opened our first Front
End Engineering position:

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/juvo/jobs/977072#.WkvMrSOZNbU](https://boards.greenhouse.io/juvo/jobs/977072#.WkvMrSOZNbU)

We have lots of other openings across engineering and operations and are
always looking for good people. Have a look at our jobs page to find out more.

[https://juvo.com/join-our-team/](https://juvo.com/join-our-team/)

------
makeshifthoop
Sensor Tower | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite | Comp depends on role |
[https://sensortower.com](https://sensortower.com)

Sensor Tower provides key metrics for mobile app developers so that they can
focus on growing their user base, downloads, and revenue (and leave the
numbers to us). If you have a mobile app, think of us as being your compass.
We're hiring for all roles!

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-tower](https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-
tower)

Here are our open roles:

\- Data Scientist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99dc9009180b)

\- Senior Data Algorithm Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e99bca8b0b8)

\- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d7c8e86963f)

Tech Stack: Rails | MongoDB | Knockout

If you're interested or have questions, email: jobs [at] sensortower [dot] com

------
edizon
Textio | Seattle, WA USA | Full-Time | On-Site

At Textio, we're changing the way people write. We predict how your writing
will perform based on previous real-world results from similar documents. We
have some of the largest companies in the world as customers, and we're hiring
engineers across the board to help us solve difficult problems. We have a
tight-knit, friendly, and experienced team, an incredible product, and a
bright future.

Buzzwords for Keyword Searchers: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, ReactJS, SaaS

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/) Check out our team
- [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

Open Roles: Director of Data, Backend Software Engineer, Infrastructure
Engineer, Data Engineer, Senior Data Engineer Frontend Software Engineer, Full
Stack Software Engineer, Senior Backend Software Engineer, Senior Data
Scientist, Senior Frontend Software Engineer, Senior Full Stack Software
Engineer, Senior NLP Software Engineer, Sales Development Representative,
Account Executive, Customer Success Engineer, VP of Sales, VP of People, VP of
Business Development, Technical Recruiter, Non-technical Recruiter

------
pyrox420
AccuLynx | Senior Software Engineer | Beloit, WI | Full-time, ONSITE
(Relocation available) AccuLynx is a software company that helps construction
contractors manage their whole business. We are expanding our 17 person
software engineering team and adding another couple Software Engineers. We
have quite a bit of autonomy throughout our day, lots of input into the
direction of the products we build, and get to innovate daily. Great pay, good
perks, private offices, great hardware... basically you get to be treated like
an adult. It's the best job I've had in years.

Our stack is mainly ASP.net, C#, AngularJS/VueJS, Elastic, Redis, and SQL
Server. Honestly we don't care what technology stack you are familiar with, we
just expect you to have mastered yours and be willing to learn.

Here is the software engineer position up on stack jobs:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/135059/c-sharp-aspnet-
softwar...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/135059/c-sharp-aspnet-software-
engineer-small-team-great-acculynx)

Our interview process is pretty simple: 1. An engineer reviews your resume. 2.
An engineer gives you a call to chat. 3. A couple of engineers talk with you
face to face. No bubble sort whiteboard coding bull, just a conversation. 4. A
take-home couple hour real-world coding challenge: Build something that does
these things. It’s not a stupid brain teaser or something requiring special
knowledge.

Send an email to careers@acculynx.com with a resume attached to apply. Feel
free to email me directly at plemke@ if you have questions.

------
DenisM
AMPTAB, Inc | Both Principal and Junior SDEs | Seattle, WA | On-site, Full-
time, INTERNS

We're making software for Manufacturers and Retailers to exchange
product/ordering information in a more accurate and timely manner. In a
nutshell: replacing Excel and Dropbox with purpose-built software. If you're a
retailer we are vendor-management system to you, if you're a manufacturer
we're a customer-management and content-management system. There is a
surprising lot of things that modern technology can add to the supply chain
management world. Exciting stuff.

In the principal role you will take over a few outcomes (feature + feature
adoption + feedback + iteration) and drive them to completion. Things are
going well if I can stop worrying about a task that you have taken upon
yourself.

In the junior role you're expected to take direction and learn about the
business and the system as you go about adding features, starting from smaller
ones and progressing towards more complicated ones.

You don't have to know the stack when you come it, but then you will have to
pick it up as you go. ASP.NET MVC / MSSQL / AWS / iOS / html+css+js+Vue.js

In the interview I care more about ability to pick up skills, rather than any
particular skill. The second thing I care about is ability to keep many moving
parts in one's head for the duration of a conversation. It might be rather
hard for you to self-assess though.

Benefits, competitive salary, good working hours, time off. Office with
parking in SODO.

denis@amptab.com

------
mcafeeryan92
RaiseMe | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, Full-time

RaiseMe is expanding access to higher education by reinventing how students
earn scholarship dollars from colleges
([https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/29/raise-me-
grabs-12-million-...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/29/raise-me-
grabs-12-million-to-fix-how-colleges-provide-financial-aid/)). We just closed
a Series A from top investors like Redpoint and First Round Capital, and are
growing our team rapidly.

If you're an engineer looking to work with other smart and passionate
individuals on the mission of helping all high school students achieve their
college ambitions, get in touch! We offer a meaningful equity stake along with
great benefits and competitive pay.

Tech stack: Ruby/Rails, Node microservices, Go microservices, React/Redux
frontend

Here are the listings: [https://www.raise.me/jobs](https://www.raise.me/jobs)
and here is a bit about life at RaiseMe: [https://medium.com/@raiseme/life-
raise-me-69d546d65c6b](https://medium.com/@raiseme/life-raise-me-69d546d65c6b)

Apply to jobs[AT]raise.me or you can email me directly at ryan[AT]raise.me.

~~~
musicisfreedom
What a cool concept for helping students stay motivated and make a better
financial decision when applying to college!

------
gtf21
Converge | ONSITE | Full time

About us:

Converge’s mission is to make construction and industry efficient, safe and
sustainable by bringing data-driven decision making to the worksite. We make
it easy to deploy large-scale wireless sensor networks and analyse the
physical data they produce, and are convincing the world’s largest, most
traditional and risk-averse industrial companies to embrace IoT. We have
deployed on some of the UK's largest residential, commercial, and
infrastructure projects, and are now expanding into Europe and SE Asia.

We're a small(ish) team but growing rapidly (7 in Dec. '16, 20 in Dec. '17)
and have a diverse set of nationalities, age ranges and backgrounds as well as
reasonable gender diversity (although we want to, and are, improving on this).

(PS. website is very out of date, currently undergoing a redesign so it's not
a great place to look for info on us)

Looking for:

Senior Embedded Systems Engineer

Email: hiring@converge.io to apply

[https://angel.co/converge/jobs/86838-senior-embedded-
systems...](https://angel.co/converge/jobs/86838-senior-embedded-systems-
engineer)

One part of our product is our wireless sensor network which collects physical
data from worksites (e.g. a construction site) and delivers them to our
servers for analysis. These have to be low-power, robust, and secure as we
operate in some very hostile environments for IoT products. We are looking for
a Senior Embedded Systems with experience building and delivering connected
products (preferably in an industrial setting), as well as with experience of
team leadership in this field.

Requires:

\- experience building and delivering internet-connected products;

\- experience leading an embedded-systems team;

\- excellent embedded C/C++ knowledge;

\- good understanding of security on constrained devices;

\- experience with RTOSs.

Nice to have:

\- knowledge / experience of mesh networking;

\- knowledge / experience of LoRa / other LPWANs;

\- good electronics design ability.

------
dsil
Clover Health | San Francisco, CA or Jersey City, NJ | Software Engineers &
Data Scientists | Full-Time ONSITE

Clover is reinventing health insurance by working to keep people healthier.
We're looking for seasoned engineers and data scientists to help us solve the
most complicated problem in the world: healthcare.

We're using sophisticated data analytics, custom software, and machine
learning to coordinate care and build a clearer model of our member's health
and risk factors. We are on a mission to help seniors and low-income members
live healthier while keeping costs down. This is an opportunity for those who
want to be at the intersection of health and technology and thrive in a
collaborative environment as well as the freedom of self-direction.

Tech Stack: Postgres, Python, Flask/Django, Frontend: React Cloud Services:
Aptible, AWS, GCP Data Stack: Airflow

If you are interested in any of the Data Science and Engineering roles
[https://www.cloverhealth.com/en/about-
us/careers](https://www.cloverhealth.com/en/about-us/careers) To learn more
about working here, check out our tech blog:
[https://technology.cloverhealth.com/](https://technology.cloverhealth.com/)

------
epuidokas
Lose It! | Software Developer (iOS/Android/Web) | Boston, MA | FULL-TIME,
ONSITE, [http://loseit.com](http://loseit.com)

Our 24-person company has helped over 25 million users lose weight with our
iOS, Android and web apps. Combining calorie tracking with technology, we're
enabling people to change their lives for the better. We believe by helping
our users reverse obesity and diabetes, we'll continue to be successful as a
company. We've been profitable for a while and a top Health & Fitness app for
even longer.

Lose It!'s founders have taken one company public and sold others to
Macromedia and Microsoft. Our product-focused organization knows the
importance of a quality, well-designed user experiences- losing weight is
already hard enough. We're looking for more mobile & full-stack software
developers. If you enjoy picking up new technologies and languages quickly,
you'll learn a ton with us.

I run the development team at Lose It!. Please feel free to email me if you
have any questions: eric@loseit-corp.com For more on the position, or to
apply, go here:
[http://loseit.com/jobs/developer/](http://loseit.com/jobs/developer/)

------
phantomlord
DocTalk (YC W17) | Android Engineers, iOS Engineers, Full stack Engineers |
Hyderabad, IN | Onsite | Full-time

At DocTalk, we’re working hard to revolutionize patient care while improving
doctors’ lives. We’re improving medical outcomes and changing how people take
care of their health in India. Our product works across platforms and we’re
looking for engineers with deep understanding and experience with all parts of
the stack to join our team. Shipping valuable features requires close
coordination between database, API, frontend, and mobile workstreams; DocTalk
engineers commonly pair and rotate focus between these responsibilities. We
consistently work with new technologies, and thus value professionals who are
open to learning new things, regardless of pre-existing comfort zones. DocTalk
software engineers might solve any of the following problems:

• Build backend microservices

• Integrate 3rd party services and data pipelines to drive underwriting
decisions

• Build and maintain a codebase downloaded more than 10000 times

• Triage bugs and exceptions reported in production

• Create intelligent monitors for key customer experiences and risk-relevant
events

• Automate daily accounting and financial statements for the company

• Measure and optimize API performance

Email vishesh@getdoctalk.com with your LinkedIn/Github/Resume and please
mention you saw the post on HN!

------
sshumaker
Credit Karma | San Francisco, Charlotte | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://creditkarma.com](https://creditkarma.com)

Credit Karma's mission is to make financial progress possible for everyone. We
have over 75 million US users and are a true mission-oriented business, a rare
case where our incentives are aligned with our users - we succeed by helping
our members attain financial progress.

We've been growing rapidly over the past few years (hypergrowth) and are
hiring across a wide range of positions. On the backend side, we are moving to
Scala and Typescript node.js based microservices using finagle and Thrift, and
as well as investing heavily in GraphQL. Our native iOS and Android apps are
written in Swift and Kotlin and are the top apps in Finance. Our website is
built in React + Redux.

We’re always on the lookout for experienced data scientists to help explore
some of the richest data sets around and unlock financial insights for our
members.

If you're motivated by growth and impact Credit Karma is probably the best
place to work in tech today. We have solved product / market fit and
distribution, but compared to our peer unicorns there is still so much work to
do. If you look at the gap between our product today and what we are well-
positioned to become - the main touchpoint for consumer finance - there is
tons of opportunity for people joining now to take on responsibility and
ownership and have a meaningful impact.

[https://www.creditkarma.com/careers](https://www.creditkarma.com/careers)

------
wglb
Relativity | Sr. Software Engineer | Chicago | Full-time, Flexible REMOTE |
[https://goo.gl/nJFpMn](https://goo.gl/nJFpMn)

• Product: At Relativity, we make great software that helps users organize
data, discover the truth, and act on it.

• Why: To fulfill the vision we set for our product, Relativity: to simplify
and accelerate how the world conducts e-discovery by bringing the entire
process and community together in one open, flexible, connected platform.

• Stack: Java, Scala, JVM, Linux, REST, GIT, Akka, Jenkins, Bamboo

• Core Values: Be humble and stay hungry, Be an excellent communicator, Exceed
the expectations of your customers and your colleagues, Hold yourself and your
colleagues accountable, Enjoy and be great at your job, Embrace the talents of
your colleagues and our customers, Do more with less

==Team==

• Founder and owner: Andrew Sieja, CEO

• Advisor: ICONIQ Capital

==Interview==

Phone call [30 min] >> Code Challenge (2 hour, at home, fun coding exercise)
>> Interview in office to meet the team (4 ½ hours) >> Decision communicated
to you within 24 hours

==Contact==

mmcfarland@relativity.com Subject: HN SSWE Java, SSWE .NET

------
jvaill
Dooly - Vancouver, BC, Canada

We're building a note taking app for sales folks. Take notes in Dooly, we
update Salesforce for you, and we surface information in the moment to close
deals.

Check out our website: [https://www.dooly.ai](https://www.dooly.ai)

CRM is broken. You pay a lot of money for the software, then you hire an
administrator, and then no one puts the data in because it's not helping them
do what they were hired for: to sell. We're on a mission to fix that.

We've spent the last year building a foundation and obsessing on early
customers.. we're now seeing the fruits of that. Our customers tell us that
they love and couldn't live without Dooly, including some well-known valley
brands that we're excited to have using. New deals are coming in on an almost
weekly basis. Now we're ramping up to deliver knowledge in the moment and help
our customers be the smartest people in their meetings.

We're a small, super-passionate team and we're looking to bring onboard a
third well-rounded engineer. Our stack is es6/react/redux on the frontend and
rails on the backend.

Everyone here is passionate about design and bringing consumer-grade product
to the enterprise.

Send me an email if you're in Vancouver or if anything caught your attention!

-> justin@dooly.ai

------
Naveg
Alloy | San Francisco, Vancouver BC, or Berlin | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://alloy.ai](https://alloy.ai)

Alloy is a supply chain platform that connects manufacturers, suppliers,
distributors, and retailers, giving businesses end-to-end visibility with fast
and actionable insights, across the entire organization. With Alloy, brands
can track products down to the store shelf, optimize purchase orders to
prevent out of stocks, and respond quickly to consumer demand. Manufacturing
is alerted when inventory of a raw material falls below target at any
facility, or when downstream demand exceeds forecast. Fulfillment teams can
track shipments and lead times to improve service levels. Alloy continuously
makes recommendations so that the right products are in the right places, at
the right time.

Engineers at Alloy are tasked with solving the interesting and difficult
problems that supply chain data presents, while making it all seem simple and
easy to the user. Whether you enjoy building data pipelines that process
billions of data points per day, digging into the math of forecasting and
replenishment models, or creating intuitive frontend apps, there is no
shortage challenging and rewarding things to work on.

Our stack: Google Cloud Platform, Postgres, Redis, Python, modern Java, React.

We have rapidly growing revenue and large contracts from some of the world’s
most recognisable brands. HQ is in SF, with small outposts in Vancouver and
Berlin. We’re hiring engineers at all levels (and also for sales and customer
success) - if the problem sounds interesting, I’d love to tell you more.
evan@alloy.ai

------
okhudeira
Marketing Attribution | Senior Frontend Engineer | Evanston, IL (with
telecomute days) | Full Time | On Site |
[http://marketingattribution.com](http://marketingattribution.com)

Marketing Attribution was founded and is run by Ross-boy Link, a seasoned
statistician and entrepreneur who’s been doing data science since before the
term was coined. Ross continues to actively participate in the development of
the product given his background in analytics and you’ll see him sling some
SAS or Python to experiment with a new way to crunch numbers.

We develop and support highly automated analytical software that uses cloud-
based statistical analysis of large marketing datasets to measure the
incremental sales that result from various media, allocate marketing spend to
the most efficient media, and connect to media buying systems to execute media
buys.

In short, we take the client’s sales and marketing data, run analytics on it
(our secret sauce), and from those results, tell the client where they should
start and/or stop spending on marketing (TV, Radio, Internet etc.).

We're hiring our 5th engineer:

\- Senior Data Engineer ([http://marketingattribution.com/jobs/senior-
frontend-enginee...](http://marketingattribution.com/jobs/senior-frontend-
engineer))

You're coming in on the ground floor. This is an entirely greenfield project
with no legacy code to maneuver around. The frontend was developed about 5
months ago and we're looking to accelerate the development of new features.

------
SongtrustTalent
Songtrust| Senior DevOps Engineer + Senior Software Engineer | New York City,
NY | Full-time | Onsite

Launched in 2011 by Downtown Music Publishing, Songtrust's industry-leading
technology helps songwriters, artists, managers, labels, and publishers
simplify music rights management including the administration of music
publishing assets (royalty collection), performing rights, and digital
licensing.

Existing systems of royalty collection around the world are antiquated and
inefficient. Songtrust is finally bringing real engineering talent and
ingenuity to a part of the music industry that has been notoriously slow in
adapting to innovation. We help over 125k songwriters (more than the 3 major
publishers combined!) get their money from over 20,000+ sources such as
Spotify, Apple Music, TV, Radio, and even bars and grills.

Our growing engineering team is seeking to hire: -Sr. Software Engineer
(Python/Django): Link:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/songtrust/jobs/4003421002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/songtrust/jobs/4003421002)

-Sr. DevOps Engineer: Link: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/songtrust/jobs/4003422002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/songtrust/jobs/4003422002)

-UX/UI Designer Link: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/songtrust/jobs/4003380002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/songtrust/jobs/4003380002)

If you want to learn more check out our website on songtrust.com.

------
janatsentry
Sentry (sentry.io) | ONSITE in San Francisco | Sr. Software Engineers

Sentry is open-source error tracking for modern software development.
Originally born out of a passion for open source, Sentry has quickly grown
into one of the world’s most widely-used developer tools, monitoring more than
a billion exceptions per day from more than 100,000 developers at some of the
internet's most loved products (Dropbox, Uber, Airbnb, Stripe, Pinterest, Xbox
Live, and many more). Things we care about: making your life easier, open
source, diversity and inclusion, mentorship, and non-basic swag
([https://www.dropbox.com/s/6fdt9dio4bb6ozn/IMG_7066.JPG?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/6fdt9dio4bb6ozn/IMG_7066.JPG?dl=0)).

If you're interested in learning more about our roles (and not just trying to
get your hands on our dope leggings), we'd love to hear from you! Check out
[https://sentry.io/jobs](https://sentry.io/jobs) if any of the below sound
interesting.

Sr. Software Engineer - Product Sr. Software Engineer - Growth Sr. Software
Engineer - Infrastructure Partner Engineer - Integrations Security Engineer
Sr. Operations Engineer

------
pdevine
TaskRabbit - [http://taskrabbit.com/careers](http://taskrabbit.com/careers)
Senior Ruby / JS Engineer / React Native Engineers - San Francisco - Onsite -
Full Time - Visa Transfers Available

Join our mission to provide opportunities for millions of hard-working people
across the United States, United Kingdom, and soon, around the world.

Our unique two-sided marketplace matches millions of customers with over
60,000 Taskers, offering convenience and quality at accessible prices.

We’re in a period of explosive growth and have dozens of exciting job
opportunities available at our San Francisco headquarters as well as in New
York, London, and Austin.

We’re looking for experienced engineers comfortable working on the server in
Ruby or on the client in JavaScript/React. For our mobile applications we're
using React Native.

We believe strongly in modern development practices like code reviews,
thorough unit testing, and smart collaboration.

Read more at
[https://www.taskrabbit.com/careers](https://www.taskrabbit.com/careers). You
can also get to know us better as a team at our tech blog:
[http://tech.taskrabbit.com/](http://tech.taskrabbit.com/).

------
btucker
Chegg | NYC / New York, NY | ONSITE We're looking for an Engineering Manager
to lead our Writing Tools team (10 engineers) in NYC. Join our small,
accomplished team building software to help students become better writers.
Chegg writing tools are a collection of websites used by over 30 million
students. We make [http://www.easybib.com](http://www.easybib.com) &
[http://www.bibme.org](http://www.bibme.org) to name a couple. We have spent
the past year building a tool for students to upload their paper and get back
automated writing style & grammar suggestions. We also automatically identify
if a quotation came from a source that should be cited and walk the student
through creating that citation. We accomplish this through a close
collaboration with our team of Data Scientists to deploy online-learning
models. Chegg is a fantastic place to work. We're small (~800 employees) and
we're public ($CHGG). The business is booming, so it's an excellent time to
join. Please drop me a line if you'd like to learn more: btucker@chegg.com
(I'm Ben Tucker, Director of Engineering for Writing Tools)

------
latchkey
Block Assets Limited | HCMC, Vietnam | ONSITE | Full time Software Engineer /
Full Stack

WORK IN CRYPTO!

Block Assets Limited is a blockchain related company. We are the global
reseller of BW.com’s ASIC miners. We’re a growing company, with a nice office
in Phu Nhuan, HCMC. We are looking for full stack developers to help us build
mining management and reporting applications for our large scale
cryptocurrency mining operations.

We can get the best of both worlds of front and back end development by hiring
JavaScript / ES6 / Typescript / Flow developers. React / React Native frontend
and NodeJS backend. We always consider the best tools for the job. We do pair
programming, write tests, use Pivotal Tracker in a truly agile way, have daily
short stand-ups and practice CI/CD.

We are looking for bright, hands-on engineers with a good testing ethic. You
don’t need to know anything about the cryptocurrency space, but you need to
have a strong desire to learn everything about it. The interview process
consists of a ~30 minute google hangout phone screen to get to know each
other. Then, we will schedule an office visit where we spend a couple hours
pair programming on a task that is similar to something you might see on your
first day of work.

Interested? Reach out to jon@balimited.io

------
amyngu
Cisco Meraki | Software Engineers & Managers | San Francisco | Full-Time
ONSITE | [https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs](https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs)

Meraki is disrupting the world of traditional networking by bringing it to the
cloud. Our mission is to make networking simple with ease of management
through our web app called Dashboard, whether you have one local site or 500
worldwide. We make enterprise switches, firewalls, wireless access points,
phones, and security cameras! Engineering at Cisco Meraki has the best of both
worlds - job stability and benefits of a leading enterprise, but the Meraki
magic of remaining like a SF startup in structure and culture.

About Meraki?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvBFOLkQtJU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvBFOLkQtJU)

We're hiring across all departments!

    
    
       - Software Team Lead, Network Switching: http://grnh.se/ejdb6v1 
    
       - Software Team Lead, Product Security: http://grnh.se/231oy61 
    
       - Senior Software Engineer, Backend: http://grnh.se/p8suke1
    
    

... and many more positions! Please apply directly on our website or email me
at amy@meraki.com, thanks.

------
kristenatmodus
Modus Create | Front End Engineers ReactJS and Angular, Back End Engineer PHP,
Java Software Developer, QA Automation | Remote | Full-Time Contract Modus
Create is a Product Studio offering consulting services and SaaS products for
strategic planning, design and and execution of web-based and mobile products.
If you thrive in an independent, distributed environment and you’ve got the
chops and want to ditch the cubicle, apply to the best lean startup
development team on the planet. You can see all of our open roles at
ModusCreate.com/careers

Please follow the links below for full job descriptions and to apply.

Back End Engineer PHP - [http://bit.ly/2lHL1LT](http://bit.ly/2lHL1LT) Front
End Engineer Angular 2 - [http://bit.ly/2CwTT1t](http://bit.ly/2CwTT1t) Front
End Engineer ReactJS - [http://bit.ly/2EFSjJ0](http://bit.ly/2EFSjJ0) Java
Software Engineer - [http://bit.ly/2lGEv9h](http://bit.ly/2lGEv9h) Automation
QA Engineer - [http://bit.ly/2CsUW2x](http://bit.ly/2CsUW2x)

------
Rudism
Concert Genetics | Senior Engineers, Front-end & Back-end | Nashville, TN |
ONSITE

Concert Genetics is a healthcare technology company dedicated to streamlining
genetic test selection, ordering, payment, and management for clinicians,
hospitals, laboratories, and health plans. You'll work on a small but growing
dev team alongside clinicians, researchers, and data scientists on industry-
leading solutions to enable end-to-end genetic testing management.

We're currently looking for both front-end and back-end senior engineers. We
work with a wide variety of technologies including Node, Typescript, Angular,
RethinkDB, C#/Mono, ElasticSearch, among others. We're looking for experienced
developers who are comfortable working with minimal supervision, eager to
learn new technologies, and can work well with and effectively communicate to
a team. These are full-time mostly on-site positions, with a couple work-from-
home days (Tue, Thur) every week. We pride ourselves on our friendly, casual
culture and highly value a healthy work-life balance.

Full front-end job details:
[http://jobs.nashdev.com/jobs/36](http://jobs.nashdev.com/jobs/36)

Full back-end job details:
[http://jobs.nashdev.com/jobs/37](http://jobs.nashdev.com/jobs/37)

Check out the links above or email our hiring manager Aaron West directly at
awest@concertgenetics.com if you're interested. You can also contact me
directly if you'd like some insight on what it's like to work here as an
engineer before applying.

------
statusgraph
Citizen | New York, NY | Full time | Onsite www.citizen.com

We are building a global safety network. The need has never been greater for
technology that informs and protects the public. Citizen empowers communities
to keep each other safe and informed. Citizen is backed by Sequoia Capital and
Founder’s Fund, and is a top 10 global News App on the App Store.

We’re looking for passionate, hardworking, mission-driven people to help take
the Citizen app to the next level and launch multiple cities in 2018. Our New
York City office is the center of our operation, and the hub of all
engineering and product activities.

\---

Some of the problem spaces we work in today:

Scaling: We have one of the fastest growing organic user bases in NYC, and
right now we’re geo-restricted to New York City and San Francisco. Soon we
will launch nation-wide and we need to support that scale. A Citizen
international launch will follow.

Bursting: Without warning, a major incident occurs and multiple users begin
live-streaming video into the app. We notify the entire user base, causing a
massive burst of simultaneously connected clients. The core systems we build
need to efficiently support traffic that can grow to hundreds of thousands of
concurrent users today, and millions in the future.

\---

We're hiring across all engineering disciplines. Send me an email to
wkm@citizen.com!

------
glenkeenan
PolySign | Senior Backend Engineer (Python) | Oakland, CA | Onsite | Perm,
full-time

As a Senior Backend Engineer at PolySign you will help architect and build the
business logic and backbone services for the PolySign crypto-currency
platform. You will build central services such as the account, firm, and vault
managers that form the backbone of our system, and connect them to the
PolySign front end systems which include web and mobile platforms.

In this position you will work on a small team with other top talent with a
significant impact on both architecture and direction. You will interface with
and assist the front end and cloud services teams to help launch our platform.

Who we are: PolySign is a stealth mode startup in the San Francisco Bay Area
working in the area of institutional custody for cryptocurrencies. Our
solution will be a key component to the mainstream adoption of
cryptocurrencies. Cryptocurrencies are an exciting emerging market with
considerable opportunities for success. As member of a small, world class
technical team, you can can have a huge impact on our solution and the success
of cryptocurrencies.

PolySign is co-founded by Arthur Britto, a co-founder of Ripple. In just five
years, Ripple is a recognized leader in payments technology and has been
recently recognized by CNBC as the 5th most valuable startup in the United
States. Fortune.com has reported Ripple as one of the five hottest fintech
companies in the world.

[http://www.dice.com/jobs/detail/-/91006467/256208](http://www.dice.com/jobs/detail/-/91006467/256208)

~~~
seishun
Any way to apply without registering on Dice?

------
kmax12
Feature Labs, Inc. | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site |
[http://www.featurelabs.com](http://www.featurelabs.com) Feature Labs builds
tools and APIs to enable reliable and accurate data science automation. With
our technology, users can discover the most predictive patterns in behavioral
and transactional datasets to accelerate the data science process.

We’re growing our technical team with engineers interested in pushing the
boundaries of data science and feature engineering automation. In this role,
you have the opportunity to define and implement big data systems while
collaborating with our top notch engineering team.

Currently, our stack is mostly Python on the backend (pandas, django,
sklearn), React for the front end, and AWS and docker for deployment. Above
all, we prioritize the ability to choose the right approach to solve a
problem. Our first product, Featuretools, is available as an open source
python library here:
[https://www.featuretools.com/](https://www.featuretools.com/).

Apply at
[https://www.featurelabs.com/company#careers](https://www.featurelabs.com/company#careers)

------
nworbrecneps
Mixmax | Full-Stack Engineer or Summer/Fall Interns | On-site San Francisco
(relocation provided), remote an option w/ experience |
[https://mixmax.com/careers](https://mixmax.com/careers)

We're a profitable, fast-growing startup looking for all types of engineers:
full-stack, backend, site reliability, data, machine learning.

Mixmax is the future of email and external communications. Just like you use
Slack to talk within your team, you use Mixmax to talk to people outside of
your team. Primarily, we help sales and recruiting teams achieve more and with
greater consistency by automating their most common workflows and integrating
with their existing toolchain - Gmail, Inbox, Salesforce, Slack, text
messaging and more.

You'll work on a modern cloud-based web app built on universal/isomorphic
Javascript using open source technologies, including: React, Node, Mongo,
Elasticsearch, Electron (more: [http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-
web](http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-web)).

Check out our engineering blog:
[https://mixmax.com/engineering](https://mixmax.com/engineering).

------
melewi
Melewi | UX (Product) Designer | REMOTE | FULL TIME

Melewi is building a team of kickass designers to be based anywhere on the
globe (your working time should have an overlap from 2pm — 6pm GMT +8). We
work with exciting startups and international brands like Visa, Samsung and
McDonald’s. You'll be working closely together with the team to work on and
lead multiple client projects.

What's the ideal candidate? - A strong background of at least 2 years in UX
design (user research, usability testing, etc.). - A thorough understanding of
site functionality, interaction, site architecture, user interfaces and
navigation - Experience in how to build an awesome product - Proficiency in
tools such as Photoshop, Sketch, & Balsamiq, Invision. - Fun and has a great
attitude!

How to apply? Apply by sending us an email at hello@melewi.net. Please include
a cover letter, portfolio, résumé as well as a quick video to introduce
yourself and tell us why you want to join the team. We’re all really excited
to meet you!

Read the full job description here: [https://medium.com/hellomelewi/are-you-
an-awesome-ux-product...](https://medium.com/hellomelewi/are-you-an-awesome-
ux-product-designer-61658e215677)

~~~
melewi
Other perks: Work from anywhere + Variety of projects from ecommerce to
fintech to A.I. + Develop your UX career + Globally diverse + fun team +
Annual team retreats

------
hgrimmett
Blue Vision Labs | London, United Kingdom | Onsite, Visa,
[http://www.bluevisionlabs.com/](http://www.bluevisionlabs.com/)

Stealth startup working on self-driving cars, augmented reality and robotics.
Founded in a Y-Combinator Fellowship and backed by Accel (Facebook, Dropbox)
and Horizons Ventures (DeepMind, Siri).

Our team comprises experienced software engineers, accomplished entrepreneurs,
and PhDs from top universities. We offer a full range of benefits, a friendly
and dynamic atmosphere where everyone learns, grows and contributes to our
core product.

We are seeking talented people with industry experience to join our team:

    
    
      Software engineers        | Mobile (iOS & Android)
      Software engineers        | Backend, Data, Pipeline
      Software engineers        | 3D Visualisation / Graphics
      Research engineers        | Computer Vision, Robotics
      Research scientists       | Computer Vision, Robotics
      Research engineer interns | Computer Vision
      Software engineer interns
      Technical recruiter
    

Benefits and perks:

    
    
      Central London office
      Free breakfast/coffee/lunch/coffee/dinner/gym
      Flexible working hours
      Visa sponsorship

~~~
shreyaspatil
Hello,

I would be interested in applying for the position of Software Engineer
(Backend). Please find my CV and LinkedIn profile links for consideration.

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/559ucuzjji8euvf/Shreyas_Patil_Back...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/559ucuzjji8euvf/Shreyas_Patil_Backend_engineer_2018.pdf?dl=0)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/shreyaspatil](https://www.linkedin.com/in/shreyaspatil)

Looking forward to hearing from you soon.

Regards, Shreyas.

------
sdalezman
Intello | New York | FULL-TIME | ONSITE |
[https://www.intello.io/](https://www.intello.io/)

Intello is a SaaS optimization platform that aggregates an organization's
software spend and usage data to offer optimization recommendations.
Ultimately our vision is to be the platform for the entire software
procurement lifecycle and change how software is discovered, purchased,
managed, and optimized.

We're a small collaborative team of open-minded, data-obsessed, scrappy, and
product minded individuals who are passionate about building a SaaS platform
from the ground up. Our teams background range from top-vc firms (Insight
Venture Partners), yc-backed startups (TheMuse), and Israeli Military
Intelligence Units. We’re a small team, so everyone has a lot of autonomy and
a huge impact. We’re mindful that in order to achieve our ambitious goals, we
need an exceptionally talented and committed team.

We're looking for developers with 3+ years of experience, have production
experience with our stack, and are excited about building well-tested data
products. You'll have the opportunity to wear multiple hats including building
large-scale data systems, taking ownership of products and services, and
developing best-in-class product experiences. Our software stack: Python, Go,
PostgreSQL, Redis, JavaScript + Flow + React + Jest.

You can email me personally at shlomo [at] intello.io, or view our posting at
[https://angel.co/intello_io/jobs/239235-full-stack-
engineer](https://angel.co/intello_io/jobs/239235-full-stack-engineer)

------
novocaine
Memrise | Full-Stack (Python) & Mobile Engineers | London (relocation
available) | [https://www.memrise.com](https://www.memrise.com)

Memrise gives people learning superpowers. We aim to help anyone achieve
confident, real-world language skills in just a few short months; our product
is innovative and fun, and it delivers the goods.

Last year, we won the "App of the Year 2017" at the Google Play Awards. With
near zero marketing spend we've grown organically to tens of millions of
users, and we're already profitable with a team of 55 (comprising 37
nationalities).

We are expanding and looking to fill the following roles immediately:

* Mid-level and Senior Full Stack Engineers

* Senior iOS Engineer

* Senior Android Engineer

We use Python 3.6 / Django / MySQL running on Kubernetes for the backend and
React/Redux on the frontend. The iOS and Android apps are regularly featured
native apps written in Obj-C/Swift and Java.

We also have some ML-based features to work on using Tensorflow / Keras /
CoreML (NLP and image processing).

If you're interested in any of these engineering jobs - or if you are just
awesome and think we'd be a good place to show off your talents - please apply
at [https://www.memrise.com/jobs/](https://www.memrise.com/jobs/)

If you don't see a specific role on the jobs page that you fit, please apply
for the "Speculative Application".

------
erawk
CareGuide | Toronto, ON | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://careguide.com](https://careguide.com)

CareGuide matches families with high-quality care providers through a
portfolio of websites, including Sitter.com, ElderCare.com, PetSitter.com,
Housekeeper.com, CanadianNanny.ca, and HouseSitter.com.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/careguide](https://www.keyvalues.com/careguide)

Here are our open roles:

\- All Job Openings at CareGuide:
[https://angel.co/careguide](https://angel.co/careguide)

\- Software Engineer: [https://angel.co/careguide/jobs/35665-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/careguide/jobs/35665-software-engineer)

\- Software Engineer, Growth:
[https://angel.co/careguide/jobs/139527-software-engineer-
gro...](https://angel.co/careguide/jobs/139527-software-engineer-growth)

Tech Stack: Ruby 2.3, Rails 4.2+, Rspec React, Jest ES6+, Babel NodeJS 8.1
GraphQL PostgreSQL, MySQL Redis AWS Periscope

------
sugarpirate
Netflix | Senior Software Engineer | Los Gatos, CA | ONSITE, FULL TIME | We
pay top of market

How do you spark joy in hundreds of millions of people? It starts with a
vision—that technology can give voice to stories around the world. Netflix
empowers a small band of creatives to do what no studio has ever done—tell
hundreds of stories you fall in love with and stay up watching.

As an engineer on the Studio Engineering team, you’ll help us build the future
of how Netflix will create and produce shows on a global scale. If you have an
eye for software design, a mind for asking questions and synthesizing
information into actionable work, and the personality to want to learn from
AND teach your teammates - we would like to talk to you.

Our culture is unique. It's not for everyone, but if it sounds like you, and
describes the people you want to work with, you'll thrive at Netflix.
[https://jobs.netflix.com/culture](https://jobs.netflix.com/culture)

I am hiring for two positions:

* Senior UI engineer with experience building ambitious, fast UIs in a variety of JS frameworks - [https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/865608](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/865608)

* Senior Rubyist/Polyglot with experience in building reliable, data-intensive applications in a microservices context - [https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/864653](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/864653)

Reach out to me directly if you have questions - laurent (@) netflix.com

------
chauzer
Betterment | Software Engineer (Fullstack, Backend, Mobile, SRE) | NYC |
Onsite | Fulltime | [http://www.betterment.com](http://www.betterment.com)

Betterment is the largest independent online financial advisor with more than
$11 billion in assets under management. The service is designed to help
increase customers’ long-term returns and lower taxes for retirement planning,
building wealth, and other financial goals. Betterment takes advanced
investment strategies and uses technology to deliver them to more than 250,000
customers across its three business lines: direct-to-consumer, Betterment for
Advisors, and Betterment for Business.

Our engineering interview process:
[https://www.betterment.com/resources/inside-
betterment/engin...](https://www.betterment.com/resources/inside-
betterment/engineering/the-betterment-engineering-interview/)

We're hiring for a variety of roles including Backend, Full Stack, Mobile, and
Site Reliability Engineering.

More details and to apply, please see:
[https://www.betterment.com/careers/](https://www.betterment.com/careers/)

------
vadivulpos
Vulpos | Amsterdam, New York, San Francisco | FULL-TIME | ONSITE or REMOTE |
Frontend developer, Blockchain (Solidity) Developer, Designer, DevOps
Engineer, Sales Rep, Growth Hacker | $40K - $240K depending on position +
Token Payment

Vulpos is building the future of living by enabling you to share homes around
the world.

Remote work and travel trends lead to the fact that millennials are not buying
homes anymore. At the same time, rents are rising and staying in Airbnb’s or
hotels can be very expensive and boring.

We created a cryptocurrency token specifically designed to solve this problem
for you.

We created a hybrid decentralized model that allows people to trade real-
estate access peer-to-peer on a timeshare based model all while ensuring
maximum security on assets held.

As a holder of the token you can use it to stay in apartments or homes for a
short stay or to live in for years. Our model enables you to access 5 homes
around the world at the same price you are paying for your rental.

Imagine the flexibility of Airbnb with the level of consistency and service of
a high-end serviced luxury apartment long-term rental.

You will join a team of execution-minded people with a proven track record and
a commitment to change the world for the better. You will be a part of a
stellar team with experience in A+ tech companies (FB, Uber) and Ivy League
grads.

We’re on a solid track with our pre-sale with select investors and our public
ICO will launch in March.

Are you interested in working on this project or do you have any questions,
let me know on my direct email admo [at] vulpos.com Best, Admo

------
zpmqyb
Google | London, UK | ONSITE | Google Cloud Data Engineer, Professional
Services

[https://goo.gl/5KPExD](https://goo.gl/5KPExD)

Google Cloud helps millions of employees and organizations empower their
employees, serve their customers, and build what’s next for their business —
all with technology built in the cloud. Our products are engineered for
security, reliability and scalability, running the full stack from
infrastructure to applications to devices and hardware. And our teams are
dedicated to helping our customers — developers, small and large businesses,
educational institutions and government agencies — see the benefits of our
technology come to life.

 _Responsibilities_

\- Consult with customers on technical issues based on in-depth product and
technical knowledge.

\- Develop technical tools and documentation to expedite implementations and
improve product serviceability.

\- Act as a liaison for the engineering and product teams to commercialize
solutions with partners and customers. Provide product solution improvements
and market opportunities to Product Managers and Engineering.

\- Provide highly technical implementation support in customer environment,
including guidance on implementation feasibility of cross-product
integrations.

------
MKK
Aurora Solar | [https://www.aurorasolar.com/](https://www.aurorasolar.com/) |
Palo Alto, CA | Onsite | Full Time | VISA | Frontend, Backend Engineer

We are building the software platform that powers the the solar industry. Our
clients are companies that work on transitioning our society to a future of
sustainable energy by selling, designing and installing solar installations.
Aurora enables them to do their job better, faster, and more efficiently.
Aurora is a cloud-based SaaS solution that allows solar installers to build 3D
models of buildings and trees, simulate the impact of shading on a homeowner's
roof, design advanced solar systems, calculate the financial return of a solar
system and generate beautiful sales proposals. By enabling solar installers to
do all of this in a short time and without having to leave their office,
Aurora helps to reduce the cost of solar installations and make solar energy
more widely available.

Frontend Techstack: Ember, Coffee/Javascript

Backend Techstack: Ruby on Rails, Postgres

If you're interested in working with us, email me at mklocker@aurorasolar.com.
Mention you're from HN and let me know what you've been working on lately.

------
bitfarmproject
BITFARM | Various Roles | Romania | Competitive Payment | Full-Time

Bitfarm is in process of being incorporated in Switzerland. As a Swiss Fintech
company we will be serving major banks in Europe with a unique derivatives
trading platform software in the investment banking space. We will be opening
an development centre with a full new team in Romania.

CURRENTLY AVAILABLE POSITONS:

1\. BACK-END DEVELOPER (JUNIOR): JAVA [required], MongoDB [required],
Gigaspace [optional], Network [optional], Webserver security aspects
[optional]

2\. FRONT-END CORE DEVELOPER (SENIOR): AngularJS [required], REST-Service
[required], HTML5 [required], CSS [optional], Build-Processes [optional], i18
[optional]

3\. FRONT-END DESIGNER: User process development [required], Graphic design
[required], HTML & CSS coding [required]

4\. TESTING ENGINEER: Developing test tools [required], Exercising integration
tests [required], Client communication about error replication [required],
SCRUM Master [optional]

5\. DEV/OPS Client interaction; Installation assistance for clients
[required], Installation documentation [required], Server administration
(Docker technology) [required], User permissions of development tools and
platform [required]

\--> We are looking forward to receiving your application under
hiring@bitfarm.tech

------
cosenal
Yieldify | Software Engineer (UI, Backend, Tag, Data Infrastructure), SDET |
London | Onsite | Full-time | [https://www.yieldify.com/careers-at-
yieldify/](https://www.yieldify.com/careers-at-yieldify/)

Yieldify is a MarTech company that helps e-commerce marketers generate more
sales by making it easy for them to optimise their customer journeys. We
launched our new Yieldify Conversion Platform one year ago and to date, we've
delivered over 50,000 campaigns for over 500 brands on more than 1,000
websites globally, which include some of the world's most recognisable brands,
including Marks&Spencer, Domino’s Pizza, Omni Hotels and Anthropologie.

We work on weekly sprints and we ship code into production on a weekly basis;
As the engineer team works very closely with the product team, you will be
encouraged to influence the product roadmap. We work with a dedicated DevOps
team to manage infrastructure, deployments and CI systems.

Among fun perks, we host biweekly tech talks on a wide variety of subjects
(recent examples: Ethereum, SimHash) and some of us have started a Category
Theory study group. Did I mention we are trying to bootstrap our own football
team? :)

The main stack and the newest services are in Typescript, most of the frontend
is in Angular 4, whereas the data pipeline is written in Go/Python and
Hadoop/Spark. Almost everything here is Docker-ized and the deployment of all
the services is fully on AWS.

For more details on the data engineer position, feel free to DM me on Twitter.
For all other positions you can email Cerian at cerian.thomas@yieldify.com
(please mention HN).

------
bploetz
Ground Signal | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | ONSITE
[https://www.groundsignal.com](https://www.groundsignal.com)

Ground Signal is a consumer insights startup enabling some of the largest
brands and agencies in the world to better understand and reach location-based
audiences. We use social data at global scale combined with proprietary
analysis to offer unique abilities to segment, understand, and reach
customers.

As a Software Engineer on the product team, you will design and develop new
features for our flagship Insights web application. Working on a small, agile
team consisting of product managers, designers, and other software engineers,
you will have a direct impact on the company's success, and help shape our
engineering culture and technology stack going forward. We are located in the
WeWork South Station.

Tech: JavaScript (Vue.js), CSS/HTML, Ruby/Rails, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch,
Redis, MapD, Docker, Terraform, AWS

Full job listing here: [https://angel.co/groundsignal/jobs/235609-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/groundsignal/jobs/235609-software-engineer)

Interested? Drop us a line at jobs@groundsignal.com

------
cvt-bizops
Cvent | Tysons Corner / Washington D.C. Metro | Sales & Business Operations |
Full-Time

[http://www.cvent.com/en/careers/](http://www.cvent.com/en/careers/)

Cvent is an established SaaS company in the event management space. We have a
suite of products for event planners, CMOs, and hotels. We went private
November 2016 in a $1.65B transaction with PE firm Vista Equity Partners.

We're hiring in multiple offices (notably DC, Dallas, Austin, and Portland)
across technology, sales, and customer success. My particular team supports
sales and business operations, and I need a:

1\. Sales Readiness Lead / Manager - Drive alignment and change of new product
and feature releases into our Sales organization, part of broader go-to-market
capabilities. (Not training.) 4-6 yrs exp.
[http://www.hirebridge.com/v3/Jobs/JobDetails.aspx?jid=463855](http://www.hirebridge.com/v3/Jobs/JobDetails.aspx?jid=463855)

2\. Event Direct Sales Operations Manager - Build out a sales operations team
for a major division of our Sales organization. 5-7+ yrs exp.
[http://www.hirebridge.com/v3/Jobs/JobDetails.aspx?jid=466119](http://www.hirebridge.com/v3/Jobs/JobDetails.aspx?jid=466119)

I'm flexible in terms of tailoring the role to seniority, and looking for good
people more than anything else. So if the job sounds like "you", but you're
not sure if you have too much / not enough experience, apply anyway. Applying
online is your best bet.

------
erinstevenson
Dev.xyz | Santa Monica, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://dev.xyz](https://dev.xyz)

Dev.xyz is a privately funded development company that manages over 100
websites around the internet. Our team is a tight-knit group of designers and
developers who are passionate about what we do. We provide the digital needs
of entities within our parent company and do not serve outside clients.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/dev-xyz](https://www.keyvalues.com/dev-xyz)

Here are our open roles:

\- Back End Developer:
[https://xyz.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=19](https://xyz.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=19)

\- Full-Stack Developer:
[https://xyz.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=15](https://xyz.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=15)

Tech Stack: LAMP / LEMP, Laravel / Zend, Node.js, AWS, Redis / Memcache,
Ubuntu / CentOS, MySQL / Mongo, VanillaJS, VueJS, HTML5 / CSS3, Angular /
Backbone / Ember / Ionic

------
mvenneri
Bossanova Robotics | Full Time| Pittsburgh or San Francisco

We we create service robots for the global retail industry. Our robots’
mission is to make large-scale stores run efficiently by automating the
collection and analysis of on-shelf inventory data.

 _All open
jobs-[http://bossanovarobotics.applytojob.com/apply/](http://bossanovarobotics.applytojob.com/apply/)
_Software Engineer.- Infrastructure-
[http://bit.ly/2CulPD1](http://bit.ly/2CulPD1) _Sr. Java Software
Engineer-[http://bit.ly/2Cc0zhX](http://bit.ly/2Cc0zhX) _Sr. Software
Engineer- [http://bit.ly/2A7vv1d](http://bit.ly/2A7vv1d)

More About Bossanova- [http://www.bossanova.com/about/about-
company](http://www.bossanova.com/about/about-company)

*We are passionate about solving big problems and bringing solutions to our customers. We are growing fast and have many exciting open positions. If you are up to the challenge, we want to hear from you careers@bossanova.com

------
tombenner
Entelo | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Entelo uses huge amounts of data and predictive analytics to help companies
build great teams. Our ~30-person engineering team uses technologies like
Ruby, JavaScript, Go, React, Kubernetes, Docker, Kafka, Spark, and Redshift,
and we already have customers like Facebook, Netflix, Slack, and Paypal. We
ingest and parse up to 2 TB of social profile data per day, predict when
people will change jobs, match people to jobs, and more. We've recently had
some great additions to our team, including Gaurav Kataria, former Head of
Data Science and Growth at Google Cloud: [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/from-
google-entelo-gaurav-kat...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/from-google-
entelo-gaurav-kataria)

We care deeply about promoting diversity in tech and being pleasant,
collaborative folks. Join us as we continue to grow very quickly and discover
new ways to merge machine learning, big data, and full-stack engineering to
provide value to our customers!

We're hiring for many roles including:

* Data Scientist

* Senior Data Engineer

* Senior Data Scientist

* Senior Frontend Engineer

* Senior Fullstack Engineer

* Senior Infrastructure Engineer

* Senior Software Engineer

* Software Engineer

If you're interested, check out our open positions at
[https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers), or feel free
to email me directly at tom at entelo dot com.

------
nirzicherman
Anchor | Backend, iOS, and Android | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://anchor.fm/jobs](https://anchor.fm/jobs)

Anchor is looking to define the future of radio and podcasts by reinventing
the medium and democratizing creation, distribution, and consumption of audio.
We've built a platform that allows anyone to very easily record and broadcast
their voice to the world.

We're a small team (11 total, 5 engineers) of extremely hardworking,
dedicated, collaborative people. We love a good challenge, and we move fast.

We just raised our Series A from a handful of amazing investors, namely Google
Ventures and Accel ([https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/28/anchor-
raises-10-million-f...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/28/anchor-
raises-10-million-for-podcast-platform/)). We're growing quickly and intend to
move even faster, which is why we're actively looking for three engineering
roles: \- Backend (Node.js, MySQL, AWS) -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/anchor/jobs/4001832002#.WkvrMFQ...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/anchor/jobs/4001832002#.WkvrMFQ-
eMI) \- iOS (Swift) -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/anchor/jobs/4001831002#.WkvrOlQ...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/anchor/jobs/4001831002#.WkvrOlQ-
eMI) \- Android (Kotlin) -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/anchor/jobs/4001828002#.WkvrQFQ...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/anchor/jobs/4001828002#.WkvrQFQ-
eMI)

------
ng_xp
Nextgen Healthcare | San Diego, CA | ONSITE, FULLTIME | Relocation available

NextGen Healthcare has a legacy of building software that improves patient
care and reduces healthcare costs. Now, we're bringing the best of the cloud,
social media and mobile to healthcare. Come build the future with us!

We have multiple openings for experienced developers with expertise in Java,
SQL, Javascript, and test automation:

Sr. Engineer, QA -
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=QSII&cws=1&rid=6054)

Sr. Software Engineer -
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=QSII&cws=1&rid=6055)

Software Engineer II -
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=QSII&cws=1&rid=6056)
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=QSII&cws=1&rid=6057)
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=QSII&cws=1&rid=6058)

------
buckhx
The Infatuation | Platform Engineer - Go | NYC, NY | Onsite, Full Time or
Contract | [https://www.theinfatuation.com](https://www.theinfatuation.com)

At The Infatuation, we're building the world’s greatest restaurant discovery
platform. We reach our audience across web, mobile, social, and text
applications. We’re always looking for people to join our team who will make
us smarter, faster, and more valuable to our users.

We’re about to launch a game-changing integration, in partnership with a major
technology company, and are looking for 2-3 Go engineers to join our team.
Ideal candidates are Go experts with experience using Kubernetes, and have an
eye for writing clean code. Roadmap includes rebuilding a search service,
ingesting geospatial data, and developing content management solutions.

This is a 3-6 month contract project with full-time being an option if we can
move quickly enough.

Apply here: [https://eeeeeats.it/2CrIMab](https://eeeeeats.it/2CrIMab)

We have other openings on the engineering team as well at
[https://theinfatuation.com/careers](https://theinfatuation.com/careers)

------
JonnyB_Amazon
Amazon Prime Video | Full Stack Engineers - On-site Only | London, UK |
Relocation Assistance Available | Full Time | Visa Sponsorship available

Amazon Prime Video (London) is looking for experienced software developers
with strong technical ability, a focus on the customer experience, great
teamwork and communication skills, and a motivation to achieve results in a
fast-paced environment. You will be helping build the best video playback
application for the world's most customer-centric company.

Our brand new development centre in the heart of London is one of the fastest
growing parts of Amazon, with hundreds of Software engineers (from all over
the world) working on global customer facing solutions. You will have the
opportunity to work on a variety of different aspects of the Video application
and will operate over the full stack.

For more information take a look at our landing page -
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/business_categories/amazon-
video](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/business_categories/amazon-video)

Feel free to get in touch with me – contact details in my profile - if you are
interested in having an informal chat about roles here.

~~~
BoB_C_137
Hello, Can you offer internships?

~~~
JonnyB_Amazon
Hi, We do have internships available. You can find the details and apply:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/575638/software-
development-...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/575638/software-development-
engineer-sde-2018-internship-prime-video)

------
jmattiace
Tia | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[http://www.asktia.com/jobs/backenddeveloper](http://www.asktia.com/jobs/backenddeveloper)
| Backend Software Engineer

We are looking for a highly driven, product-oriented backend developer eager
to join our founding team. Tia is a venture-backed women’s health-tech startup
for millennial women. Our mission is to help women make independent and
informed decisions for their own bodies, health and lives with confidence.
Today, Tia is a part-machine, part-human-powered assistant you privately
message with about birth control and sexual health. Overtime, our aim is to
establish Tia as the trusted women’s health brand and marketplace — the
starting place for millennial women’s healthcare online.

Your foremost responsibility will be to scale the backend systems that power
Tia. Most immediately, this will involve designing and scaling the
conversational system that powers the Tia chatbot, with a specific focus on
enabling data collection through the conversational framework & building
algorithms to generate personalized and predictive health recommendations for
our users. In the less immediate future, your role will entail building a
marketplace into the the Tia conversations and integrate doctors into the
platform.

Responsibilities: Scale the backend systems that power Tia; Design and
implement the conversational system that powers the Tia chatbot including NLP,
AI, and custom algorithms; Build a marketplace into the Tia conversations and
integrate doctors to the platform

Technologies: Node.js, Postgres, AWS, Socket.io, Botkit, Rasa, iOS

Feel free to reach out to me directly jason@asktia.com!

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP| Various Developer Roles| Radnor, PA. USA| Full
time| VISA| ONSITE

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 25+
years. SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined
implementation of empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our
highly productive team works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing
extensive data sets, technology and the scientific method to devise and employ
trading strategies throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We're seeking highly driven, production-oriented developers who possess strong
technical skills and the ability to work in a fast-paced collaborative
environment.

Open Positions:

C++ Market Data Feeds Developer -
[http://grnh.se/lu5pcr1](http://grnh.se/lu5pcr1)

Implementation Developer - [http://grnh.se/2c8uwp1](http://grnh.se/2c8uwp1)

Execution Developer - [http://grnh.se/4dyvat1](http://grnh.se/4dyvat1)

For more information on the company and benefits, please visit www.scm-lp.com

------
alexggordon
SessionM | Software Engineer (Web), Senior Golang Software Engineer | Boston,
MA | Onsite | Full Time

Official description: SessionM is a customer engagement platform empowering
the world’s most innovative brands to forge stronger and more profitable
customer relationships. The platform scales for the enterprise, globally.

Unofficial (personal) description: We do rewards systems for companies, and
also focus on data management, importing customer data and data prediction.
Think something like a B2B SASS company with product for managing your
companies reward system, including offers, points, rewards, campaigns and user
management.

We are looking for individuals with strong backgrounds in developing dynamic
high volume mobile and web applications with a mobile first approach. Ideal
candidates are passionate and experienced web developers building consumer
services ideally with experience in Ruby, JavaScript, HTML5 and CSS, OR
Golang/C. Please see the individual descriptions for specific requirements.

We're looking for the following positions:

1) Software Engineer[0]:

2) Senior Golang Software Engineer[1]:

Please apply online or email me at agordon [at] sessionm.com

[0] [https://www.sessionm.com/blog/job-position/software-
engineer...](https://www.sessionm.com/blog/job-position/software-engineer-2/)

[1] [https://www.sessionm.com/blog/job-position/senior-golang-
sof...](https://www.sessionm.com/blog/job-position/senior-golang-software-
engineer/)

------
edwinwills
Rentify | Software engineer | London | Full-time

Rentify is an online letting agency that uses technology to make both
landlords' and tenants' lives easier (and cheaper). We offer landlords
guaranteed rent based on an algorithmically determined property valuation, and
attribute most of our savings to efficiently using technology to solve the
many moving parts of property rentals.

We're looking to add some junior to mid Ruby/Rails/Javascript engineers with
at least 1 years commercial experience, to our in-house engineering team to
help us build both public-facing and internal tools.

Recent projects include building an internal ticketing and task management
system using React and Rails, and an iPad app for property valuations and
check-ins using React Native and Rails.

Our main app is Ruby on Rails with PostgreSQL as a store, hosted on AWS. Other
technologies we use every day are Elasticsearch, React, Chef, Sinatra and
Redis.

If you're interested or would like to know more, please get in touch with us
at jobs@rentify.com - our full job description is available at
[https://www.rentify.com/jobs#ruby-
engineer](https://www.rentify.com/jobs#ruby-engineer)

No recruiters please.

------
nat
LiveWatch Security | DevOps Engineer | Chicago, IL | ONSITE

LiveWatch is a home security and automation company that combines industry-
leading technology and truly personal service to protect our customers.

We're looking for a Devops Engineer to work alongside our small engineering
team (currently around 6, depending on your definitions) building robust
systems and processes. We'd like someone with strong AWS chops and experience
with provisioning/config management tools (we currently use Ansible and
Terraform). Some other nice points to have would be experience with managing
monitoring or metric aggregation systems and PCI compliance.

One notable feature to me is the transparency in the organization. The whys
and hows of both the past and future are well communicated across most teams.
The things we work on are clearly tied to goals, and at the end of the day,
numbers. Our work doesn't exist in a vacuum and feels grounded in a service
that actually helps people.

See a more detailed description and apply at
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o9qy6fwX&s=hn](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o9qy6fwX&s=hn)
or drop me a line at nat@livewatch.com

------
lis
EDEKA Bringmeister | Software Engineer - Backend, Infrastructure Engineer |
Berlin | FULL-TIME INTERNS ONSITE
[https://www.bringmeister.de](https://www.bringmeister.de) Bringmeister is
EDEKAs grocery delivery service - we are delivering groceries to your door
step in Berlin and Munich. For our development team in Berlin we are looking
for a:

* Software Engineer - Backend (Java, Kotlin, Spring Boot, Kafka / Kinesis, Camunda) You will work on our new shop platform that is accessed by our React (Native) Frontend. We run our services in Docker containers on AWS, so some experience with AWS & Docker is a plus.

* Infrastructure Engineer

We run everything on AWS and are making heavy use of Ansible. If you are
interested in building the infrastructure of our new ecommerce platform, send
me an email.

All levels, internships or working students positions are available as well.
Basic german skills (and/or willingness to learn) are a must. Interview
process works like this: first step onsite interview with our developers,
second step is a small homework. Final step is a short interview with HR to
talk about contract stuff. Contact me: nicholas.wittstruck@edeka.de

------
freeqaz
Uber | San Francisco or Seattle | Full-time

Uber's Security team works to ensure the security of all code, systems and
data used by our riders, drivers, and partners. The Product Security team is
responsible for working with engineers to design, build, advise and review
security concerns across a diverse variety of projects.

Your skills and knowledge will be relied upon to provide engineering and
product teams with the security expertise necessary to make confident product
decisions. Your responsibilities will include (and are not limited to!)
finding security vulnerabilities through manual review, automated tooling we
build, and 1:1s with other engineers. You will write code to systemically fix
security issues across the codebase and will advise teams on the best way to
build something to prevent future security issues. Think "Fix today, automate
tomorrow".

We're looking for people with security experience (backend, web, and mobile)
to join our teams in San Francisco or Seattle.

Please send an email to prodsec-recruiting-group@uber.com with a bit about
yourself, why you're interested, and your resume and/or LinkedIn. My team
monitors this handle and will get back to you! Cheers.

~~~
keyboardhitter
No feedback from this address, ever. Strange the role is still being sought
after almost 2 years later.

~~~
dabockster
> No feedback from this address, ever.

Wow, super unprofessional. Candidates are people too and do NOT like being
ghosted.

~~~
seattle_spring
it's also super unprofessional when candidates send emails for job postings
that aren't even close to a match.

For example, I posted a staff (level above senior) front-end / architect role
about a year ago. I promptly received inquiries from 50+ intern candidates,
many of which were based out of the country.

------
souprock
Southeast USA including: Texas (Austin and San Antonio), Virginia (Arlington
and Dulles), Alabama (Huntsville), Florida (beach east of Melbourne), South
Carolina (Greenville), Maryland (Annapolis Junction), and possibly others, all
ONSITE. Citizenship is a job requirement.

We do emulators, JIT, hypervisors, stuff like valgrind, debuggers, manual
disassembly, binary static analysis, parsers, and assembly. We write our own
low-level tools, frequently in C99 to run on Linux. We also use IDA Pro, qemu,
Simics, JTAG debuggers, gdb, Coverity, KlocWork, LLVM, and so on. Easily
transferable skills include those related to compilers, kernel drivers,
embedded RTOSes, vectorizing, firmware, VxWorks BSP development, symbolic
execution, boot loaders, software verification, concolic testing, abstract
interpretation, satisfiability (SAT, SMT) solvers, and decompilers. We work
with more than a dozen architectures including PowerPC/ppc/POWER, MIPS,
ARMv8/Thumb2/AArch64, x86-64/x64/Intel, DSPs, and microcontrollers. We hire
from no-degree to PhD. Common degrees include Computer Science, Computer
Engineering, Electrical Engineering, and Mathematics.

We don't normally work overtime, and we get paid more if we do. We're never
expected to take work home or be on call. Because of the citizenship
requirement, there is no chance that the work will be outsourced. Flex-time is
fairly extreme; some do randomish hours.

Location hints: Pick Arlington for a car-free life. Pick Florida or Texas to
live in a place with solid gun rights and no state income tax. Pick Florida
for almost no traffic or commute, surfing, and houses that commonly go for
$100,000 to $400,000.

You can email me at users.sf.net, with account name albert.

------
danielsamuels
Onespacemedia | Cambridge, UK | ONSITE |
[http://www.onespacemedia.com/careers/senior-web-
developer/](http://www.onespacemedia.com/careers/senior-web-developer/)

Onespacemedia is a digital creative agency based in Cambridge, UK. We’re a
team of designers, developers and creative technologists that provide elegant,
cost-effective services to an international client base. We specialise in
innovative, strategy-inspired web design and development - proudly driven by
our collaborative and transparent client relationships.

We're currently hiring for a couple of developer roles (Python / Django):

\- Senior web developer: [http://www.onespacemedia.com/careers/senior-web-
developer/](http://www.onespacemedia.com/careers/senior-web-developer/)

\- Front-end web developer: [http://www.onespacemedia.com/careers/front-end-
web-developer...](http://www.onespacemedia.com/careers/front-end-web-
developer/)

Send your CV, a short covering letter and links to any of your favourite
projects to jobs@onespacemedia.com.

------
chmille4
Frameshift Genomics | Full Stack Web Developers | Boston, MA

Frameshift Genomics ([http://frameshift.io](http://frameshift.io)) is hiring
full-stack web developers to work on the iobio project
([http://iobio.io](http://iobio.io)), building a real­-time genomics
visualization and analysis platform.

We need help creating web applications with functionality ranging from
visualizing terabytes of biological data to fine grained interrogation of
disease­ causing mutations. To support these apps, we are looking to create
systems that will analyze and search huge amounts of genomic data, support our
visualization and collaboration needs, and provide a robust API. Expertise in
web development and/or database design/optimization is desired. Our technology
stack is postgres, node, and vue.js.

The successful applicant will be involved in both designing and building these
systems and apps and will also help with our goal of simplifying genomic
analysis in order to move toward precision medicine.

Remuneration will include both a competitive salary and stock in Frameshift
Genomics. Contact us at cmiller@frameshift.io

------
vyaragattimath
Reflektive | Multiple software engineer positions | Bangalore/Bengaluru, India
| Full-Time |

About us

Reflektive is an early-stage startup, rapidly becoming a market leader in the
HR SaaS 2.0 wave. We're looking for engineers to join us on our shared mission
to make workplaces great by empowering employees and teams to achieve their
maximum professional potential. We're ranked #16 Best Places to Work by the SF
Times and have a 5-Star Glassdoor rating. We work to ensure our employees are
growing, engaged, and that their work is recognized and rewarded. (Check out
our reviews! - [https://goo.gl/NW3ps](https://goo.gl/NW3ps)) Some Investors &
Customers - Lightspeed Ventures, Andreessen Horowitz - Pinterest, Thumbtack,
Glassdoor, Lyft, Instacart, Medium, and many more!

Open Roles
([https://jobs.lever.co/reflektive.com](https://jobs.lever.co/reflektive.com))

\- Frontend Engineer (Midlevel, nice to have skills: Backbone.js, React,
Angular.js)

\- Lead/Senior Software Engineer (must have: Ruby on Rails)

If you're interested please e-mail vyaragattimath@reflektive.com with your
resume/LinkedIn attached

------
vimarshk
Okta | SF, Toronto, Seattle, London | Full-time, On Site

Okta is a company which provides secure connections between the people and
technology. We are builders and owners. We believe we are solving some
extremely big problems. Join a group of amazing humans who thrive on making
customers—and each other—successful.

Why work at Okta? We believe that work is a never-ending process of learning
and iteration. We work on extremely complex problems. We work on products that
make millions of people's work lives better. We're funded by the industry's
most respected investors.

Benefits: Happy hours, Ping pong, Lounges, Food, Global offices, HQ in San
Francisco's bustling SOMA district, HQ South in San Jose, Competitive salary,
Stock options, Flexible time off, Weekly All-Hands, Hackathons and Volunteer
events.

These are some of the ideas we live by: Confront the hard problems and solve
them. Don't bullshit people. Protect the customer. Think bigger. Make it work.
Never stop.

Please visit:
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers/](https://www.okta.com/company/careers/)
for all open positions and email: vimarsh.karbhari@okta.com

~~~
ajkjk
What do you actually... do? It's hard to figure out from your website. I think
it sounds like you're a consulting firm?

~~~
ellimilial
Centralised authentication / SSO. A fancy obfuscation indeed.

------
volkadav
Sparta (Oracle) | FULL-TIME, ONSITE | Seattle, WA or SFBay or Boston

Sparta aka Oracle Cloud Infrastructure (OCI) is Oracle's bare metal cloud;
most of us are in Seattle and there are branch offices in the SF bay area and
Boston area. We’re looking for senior developers to help build services and
tools for OCI's Operations group. This is a new team in a relatively new org,
so it's a good chance to make an impact and the vast majority of the work will
be greenfield.

Minimum Qualifications:

    
    
      - BS CS or related technical field, or equivalent practical experience
      - Five years of software development experience
      - Strong knowledge of CS fundamentals
      - Mastery of one or more of: Java/C*/Python or similar
      - Proficiency working in a Linux environment
    

Preferred Qualifications:

    
    
      - Graduate work in CS, especially in the fields of Systems or Machine Learning
      - Prior experience architecting and operating large scale systems/services
      - Some familiarity with systems administration or DevOps/SRE experience
      - 10+ years of software development experience
    

Resumes / questions to: mike.o.jackson@oracle.com

------
sylvainkalache
Holberton School | Community Manager | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Holberton School offers a two-year higher-education program to become a
Software Engineer. Holberton is dedicated to training the next generation of
highly-skilled Software Engineers, by making this education accessible to the
most- no matter students gender, nationality, ethnicity or social status. By
working at Holberton, you will have a positive impact on people’s lives. Our
work is supported by industry leaders such as LinkedIn CEO Jeff Weiner and
celebrities such as the Grammy Award Winning Artist Ne-Yo.

In working as a Community Manager, you will manage the external community of
Holberton composed of mentors and corporate partners. Design, implement and
develop the community growth. The work includes defining and executing on the
outreach strategy, design the software tools, along with the product team,
that will allow Holberton to manage its community at scale.

Holberton is on its way to become the largest trainer of Software Engineers in
the US within the years to come. Our current San Francisco campus will be home
to 1,000 students, our mentor community is 150+ strong and quickly growing.

------
bidmotion
BidMotion | BackEnd Engineer | Paris | ONSITE, Full-time |
[http://www.bidmotion.com/careers#op-102102-backend-
engineer-...](http://www.bidmotion.com/careers#op-102102-backend-
engineer-...).

We’re a 3 year old growing AdTech company based in Paris and we are looking
for a Backend Engineer experienced in real-time distributed systems.

This might be the job for you if:

\- You have experience with programming high performance systems in Core Java

\- You have worked with ZooKeeper, Kafka, Consul or any of the other usual
suspects

\- Minimum 3 years of experience

\- You’re fluent in English

On the other hand, what do we offer you?

\- Rebuilding components from scratch (you know, the way you always wanted to
;))

\- Wish list – choose your own equipment

\- Latest technology

\- Personal space: 1 engineer - 1 desk

\- Be part of a team with very ambitious goals

\- Balance between your professional and personal life

\- Playstation and other perks (Snacks, team events, etc...)

\- An English speaking work environment in Paris

\- And of course, very competitive packages

tl;dr: We’re small, but shooting for the stars. If you are looking for a place
where you can make a huge impact and grow, come join us.

Don’t hesitate to get in touch with us hr@bidmotion.com or check other
openings [http://www.bidmotion.com/careers](http://www.bidmotion.com/careers)

------
gobrana
Doist | Front-end Developer | CSS, HTML | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#front-end-developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#front-
end-developer)

Doist | Senior Android Developer | Java | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-
developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-developer)

Doist | Developer Advocate | Python, Golang, Ruby, Java & Javascript | World |
Full-time | Remote: [https://doist.com/jobs/#developer-
advocate](https://doist.com/jobs/#developer-advocate)

Doist | Swift Developer | AppKit, KVO, CoreData, AutoLayout, TextKit | World |
Full-time | Remote: [https://doist.com/jobs/#swift-
developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#swift-developer)

At Doist, we’re always striving to build not only amazing products but also
amazing teams: Teams that innovate and change how productivity tools are made.
Our flagship product is Todoist, a to-do app with over 15 million users
worldwide. Recently we launched our second app Twist which is a mindful team
communication and collaboration app.

These are all remote positions. You'll be free to work from wherever you
please. You can also choose to work from our office in Porto or Barcelona, or
we'll get you a dedicated desk at a co-working office near you. :)

To learn more about who we are and how we work, please check out our Ambition
& Balance blog: [https://blog.doist.com/](https://blog.doist.com/)

------
dannycastonguay
Food Robot | Toronto, Canada | Full-Time | On-Site | 100K-140K (more, within
reason)

Looking for robotics co-founder for funded startup.

Team: Other co-founders include an ex-McKinsey consultant with a mechanical
engineering background and a founder of a very successful food retail brand
that grew to >200 stores and IPO’d.

Location: Join team beginning of Feb at a salad restaurant in Ottawa for 2-3
weeks, then settle in Toronto.

You: Have interest in making healthy eating more accessible with responsible
automation. A drive to prototype quickly, with articulated robotics.
Preference to someone that has experience with the Universal Robotics UR3
([https://www.universal-robots.com/products/ur3-robot/](https://www.universal-
robots.com/products/ur3-robot/)). Have the entrepreneurial gene (co-founder
status available), and demonstrated very strong empathy.

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/568513530/?pathWildca...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/568513530/?pathWildcard=568513530&trk=job_capjs)

------
globblob
MIAMED GmbH (US: amboss.com, DE: miamed.de) | Berlin, Germany; Cologne,
Germany | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA |
[https://www.miamed.de/jobs](https://www.miamed.de/jobs) AMBOSS is a
revolutionary new learning system for medical students and physicians. Our
team consists of more than 100 dedicated physicians who are driven by the idea
of improving medical care for people around the world. Do you want to
participate in shaping a new era of medical education? Currently looking for:

\- Front-end Developer
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=969583](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=969583))

\- Full Stack Web Developer, part time possible
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=782162](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=782162))

\- QA Engineer
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=598988](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=598988))

What we offer:

\- Diverse and interesting tasks with a high degree of autonomy

\- Ambitious and dynamic team with flat hierarchy

\- Extensive mutual support in a versatile developer team

\- Lively start-up with a trusting and friendly atmosphere

\- Flexible hours. Offices in Cologne and Berlin

\- Regular team building events

\- Contribute to a product that can actively and positively change the world

\- Apart from an almost Barista-grade espresso machine, we also have a custom-
made Argentinian barbecue on our rooftop terrace and a fridge that’s fully
stocked at all times

------
famousactress
Elation Health | Lead Software Engineer & Designer | REMOTE & San Francisco,
CA | Full Time

At Elation we make tools for physicians and their patients that improve the
efficiency and fidelity of their relationship, and help to make the delivery
of excellent, proactive healthcare possible. We've got a number of roles
available in engineering, design, and sales. See them all here:
[https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/](https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/)

Specifically I'm closely involved with trying to fill our engineering lead
positions. Our engineering team is about half based in our San Francisco
office and half remote (remote for us is PST +/\- 3 hours). Tech stack is
AWS/Python/Django/MySQL/ReactJS. We have a great team full of folks that
really value working closely with product, customer-experience, and users.
Lots of interesting problems to solve!

Apply online or reach out to me directly if you have any questions or are
curious! I'm always happy to chat with folks about healthcare, startups,
whatever. Contact info's in profile.

~~~
abmateen
I am currently working with a healthcare startup,REMOTE OK nature of this job
made me interested to apply I want to know whether this is only for US or for
WorldWide?

~~~
famousactress
Not US only, but as noted above we try to drive enough overlap by keeping
folks within a few hours of PST.

------
brdd
Conduit | Software engineer (JS or Python) | Cambridge, MA / Boston, MA | Full
time, ONSITE [https://conduithq.com/next](https://conduithq.com/next)

In a nutshell, we're building personal network management software for
professional networkers, business leaders, and anyone who wants to organize
the relationships and interactions in their lives.

Driving all of Conduit is the Conduit Personal Graph, a powerful graph model
of a person's relationships and activity-- automatically synced, organized,
and managed. It's the first-- and most comprehensive-- graph of its kind.
Through the Personal Graph, we ingest, process, and surface tens of millions
of data points. That information provides new insight for people looking to
understand their own lives. And we think that's a special thing :)

No legacy: we work with modern technologies.

Our core:

\- Front-end: JavaScript (ES6/Babel) React/Redux, Node.js/Express, GraphQL,
Apollo, Babel, Webpack.

\- Back-end/data: Python 3, PostgreSQL, Flask, Redis, Pandas/Numpy, Jupyter.

\- Across our stack: Docker, Kubernetes.

\--

For the position: - We're hiring engineers #3 and #4 on a tight-knit, VC-
backed team in beautiful Harvard Square office. - Strong compensation package
(actual equity, not options!), weekly team lunches, and more. - More details:
[https://angel.co/goconduit/jobs](https://angel.co/goconduit/jobs)

Email me (CEO) to apply, mention HN: brandon@conduithq.com. Please, no re
mote, no recent bootcamp graduates, no recruiters.

------
cwyers
Houston Astros | Analyst, Baseball Research and Development | Houston, TX |
Onsite | Full time

The Houston Astros are seeking an Analyst for the team's Baseball Research and
Development group. The Analyst will work closely with the Director of R&D and
the analytics team to conduct research and develop methods that encourage the
effective understanding and application of information throughout Baseball
Operations.

Responsibilities: * Research, develop and test mathematical, statistical and
predictive models to support Baseball Operations in player evaluation, roster
construction and game tactics * Conduct research to improve the organization's
understanding of the game of baseball * Prepare and explore a variety of
baseball data sets and construct workflows to utilize this data * Communicate
closely with front office, coaching and scouting personnel in the gathering
and application of baseball information * Evaluate and lead implementation of
advanced technologies

Qualifications: * Bachelor's degree or equivalent experience in statistics,
engineering, applied math, physics, quantitative social sciences, computer
science, operations research or similar field * Strong analytical and problem-
solving skills * Strong interpersonal and communication skills (written and
verbal) * Ability to communicate technical ideas to non-technical audiences
using data visualization * Proficiency with R/Python or similar statistical
programming languages * Experience analyzing baseball data and strong
understanding of sabermetric concepts * Experience with machine learning
techniques or video processing is strongly preferred * Experience with player
tracking data or biometric data sets is strongly preferred

If you are passionate about understanding the game of baseball, enjoy the
challenge of solving a diverse array of problems and want to work in a
collaborative team environment where your contribution will make a difference,
this is the position for you.

We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive
consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex,
national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, or any other
characteristic protected by law.

[https://www.teamworkonline.com/employment_opportunities/1930...](https://www.teamworkonline.com/employment_opportunities/1930485)

------
shalstvedt
SoundHound | All roles available in Santa Clara/San Francisco. Engineering
roles only in Toronto. NLU only in Sacramento/Baltimore | FULL-TIME | ONSITE |
[http://soundhound.com/careers](http://soundhound.com/careers)

I'm a Software Engineer on the Natural Language Understanding team here at SH.
We've just raised $75 Million from NVIDIA, Samsung, KP and others to take on
Amazon and Google in AI with our "Collective AI" Houndify platform. Our open
Houndify platform has the world’s fastest speech recognition and most
sophisticated and extensible natural language understanding. We've had a lot
of interest from partners and there are a LOT of really interesting projects
being worked on requiring complex problem solvers who can work well
independently. Things have come a long way since our leaked demo video took
the top spot on Reddit a year ago!
[https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/38fdyl/this_is_insa...](https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/38fdyl/this_is_insa...).
[https://www.houndify.com/](https://www.houndify.com/)
[https://soundhound.com/careers](https://soundhound.com/careers) We're growing
rapidly and hiring for roles spanning mobile development, front-end web, SRE,
data engineering, backend C/C++, design...

If you have any questions you'd like to ask an engineer here just email me:
scotth at <company name> dot com. I will try to respond to every email (this
time I turned down the ol' spam filter) but please, as the thread says, no
recruiters! We have hired from this thread in the past.

~~~
snehasatish
I'm a backend software developer at Yahoo!, Inc. (lately known as Oath) with
the Platforms team where we provide Monitoring as a Service, over a year and a
half and I'm actively looking for opportunities outside.

I came across many interesting open positions on the career site of which I
found these
[http://app.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=q0XaVfwM&v...](http://app.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=q0XaVfwM&v=1&page=Job%20Description&j=oKFD1fwN)
[http://app.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=q0XaVfwM&v...](http://app.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=q0XaVfwM&v=1&page=Job%20Description&j=o23M4fwF)
[http://app.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=q0XaVfwM&v...](http://app.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=q0XaVfwM&v=1&page=Job%20Description&j=ofqEZfw2)
to be good matches. I can be reached at snehasatish@outlook.com to discuss
further. Looking forward to getting in touch!

------
stan_sf
PowWow Energy, San Mateo CA, ONSITE. Geo-Spatial Data Scientist

Are you interested in helping the world grow more food with less water and
energy? PowWow Energy applies AI & Machine Learning to help farms optimize
profit and yield so they can grow more with 10% less water.

We are hiring a data scientist with Geospatial/GIS experience to help us
design and build the next generation of our platform. You'd be part of the
core team architecting and building a system focused on delivering answers,
not just data visualizations. GIS knowledge and Python experience is required.
Image processing experience is a plus. The ideal candidate has either worked
with agricultural data or grown up on or around farming. Part of this work is
research funded by California Energy Commission and part of the work will be
building production code.

Our team includes experienced and successful entrepreneurs from MIT and UCSB
and our science advisors are well known known agronomists and industry
experts.

You must have a learning mindset and open to helping bridge the cultural gap
between Silicon Valley and farmers.

You can reach me directly via stan@powwowenergy.com

------
alexpate
Kalo | Front-End, Back-End & Infra | San Francisco & London | On-site | Full-
Time & Contract | [https://kalohq.com](https://kalohq.com)

Kalo is looking for Engineers to join the teams in SF & London to work on our
freelancer collaboration platform.

What we do: We are building the future of work for companies like Google,
Airbnb, ESPN, Expedia, The Economist and many others. Kalo is the end-to-end
solution that businesses use to work with their freelancers from onboarding to
assigning work to invoices & payments.

Why join Kalo: Our growth has been amazing in under 3 years and we are looking
to add experienced developers to our already talented team. We work on solving
real problems for our clients as we shape the way that companies work today
and in the future.

Who we are looking for?: Developers with 3+ years industry experience who are
looking for their next big project

Tech we use: React, Redux, Immutable.js, Python, Flask, AWS, Docker

If you are interested please email nick@kalohq.com - Head of Talent, Kalo

Or refer to our careers page:
[https://kalohq.com/careers](https://kalohq.com/careers)

------
kylemh
AutoGravity | Automative FinTech | Irvine, CA | FULL-TIME ONSITE | Senior Web
Developer (React)

Posting:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/autogravitycorporation/jobs/144...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/autogravitycorporation/jobs/144223)

Who We Are:
[https://www.autogravity.com/about](https://www.autogravity.com/about)

What We Offer: Competitive salary, and industry-leading benefits including:
paid health insurance for employee and beneficiaries, unlimited discretionary
time off, relocation assistance, and $5,000 tuition reimbursement.

Technologies You Will Use: React, Redux, Jest, Node, Webpack, Sass, and
Sentry.

What You'll Be Doing:

\-- Design and build new features for our Web app to enable delightful user
experiences

\-- Improve our code quality through writing unit tests, automation and
performing code reviews

\-- Share technical solutions and product ideas through design review, pair
programming, and tech discussions

\-- Work seamlessly in an agile environment with product managers and
designers to understand end-user requirements, formulate use cases, and
implement pragmatic and effective technical solutions

------
wayfaringrob
Human API | Frontend Engineer, Full Stack Engineer, Data Engineer, DevOps |
San Mateo, CA | ONSITE,
[https://humanapi.co/careers](https://humanapi.co/careers)

We're helping to fix healthcare, by building a platform that allows developers
to build health and fitness apps that make peoples' lives better.

Some of the things you'd be working on:

    
    
      - Mapping, modelling and indexing the world's healthcare data
      - Building UIs to allow users to manage and visualize their health
      - Scaling and optimizing our external and internal APIs
      - Scaling our data ingestion pipeline from thousands of sources
      - Data engineering, ETL and building tools for data science
    

Open positions:

    
    
      - Full Stack Engineer, Data Network Team (node.js, MongoDB, RabbitMQ)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/f35d3379-1220-4cf1-a117-d1dc06778459
      - UI Engineer, User Team (node.js, React, MongoDB, ElasticSearch)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/2f06fc23-327c-48d9-b646-545b33b0cef1
      - Data Engineering Lead (node.js, Python, Kafka, Cassandra)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/6a1d2a62-5561-4ba3-818a-adb0017c6f36
      - DevOps Engineer (Ansible, Packer, Terraform, Docker, Mesos)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/c74886f1-1e50-4323-a846-7ccac5855164
    

More information here:
[https://humanapi.co/company/join](https://humanapi.co/company/join)

The process: a quick phone screen, a technical interview, then an onsite to
meet with the team and pair with someone on a problem. E-mail jobs@humanapi.co
for more information.

------
ylere
1aim | Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time, Visa |
[https://1aim.com](https://1aim.com)

At 1aim, we develop and produce access control systems, which allow to open
doors with mobile phones. We create all hardware, software and IT-
Infrastructure to run our systems on our own. Beside access systems we are
already putting a lot of R&D effort in creating further new smart
home/building automation products. We see ourselves as an engineering-driven
technology company, that influences how a future with connected devices will
look.

We enable engineers to focus on what they can to best, letting them work on
new products in small, highly interdisciplinary teams. We try to get rid of as
much management overhead as possible (no daily standup meetings!). Right now,
we are hiring new engineers for the following areas:

\- Frontend Developer (JS/Web)

\- RUST Backend Developer (our backend is 100% rust!)

\- Electrical Engineer

\- Junior App Developers (iOS || Android)

We do not care about your academic degrees or where you are from, but about
the stuff you did and what you could create in the future given the right
opportunities. If you are interested in working at 1aim, write us an email at
work.hn<?>1aim.com and tell us about the projects you worked on that you are
the most proud of and which technological feats of the past inspire you. We
provide visa assistance, relocation support and housing until you find your
own place to live.

Interview process: 1st phone interview (screening) -> 2nd phone interview
(technical) -> home assignment/technical challenge (depending on application)
-> 3rd/final interview (mixed, via phone or onsite)

------
revx
Managed by Q | Engineering Managers, Software Engineers, Engineering Interns |
NYC | ONSITE
[https://www.managedbyq.com/careers](https://www.managedbyq.com/careers)

Managed by Q is on a mission to make the world work better. The tools we’re
building enable office teams to seamlessly run their workspaces while also
empowering service providers and small businesses to flourish.

We are building a platform to help office managers run their offices
seamlessly, to allow vendors to fulfill requests with ease, and to enable our
employees to work more efficiently. We have a problem-solving culture that is
based on making an impact instead of hitting arbitrary deadlines.

We take a generalist approach to hiring. We’re looking for smart engineers who
are problem solvers and passionate about their craft - Doesn’t matter what
language, just a focus on writing well-designed code (our stack is JavaScript,
Python, MySQL, and PostgreSQL)

I'm an engineer at MBQ, feel free to email me directly at eseidohl@<our
domain> if you have any questions! On a personal note, it's a really fun team
to work for that values empathy and personal growth. Additionally, the company
is actually transparent, ethical, and solid.

Here's an example of the kind of company MBQ is:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/magazine/managed-by-qs-
go...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/magazine/managed-by-qs-good-jobs-
gamble.html) [https://qz.com/1112199/managed-by-q-services-jobs-
profitable...](https://qz.com/1112199/managed-by-q-services-jobs-profitable/)

------
500and4
Tray.io | Solutions Engineer | London - ONSITE | Full Time

We are an ambitious and well funded startup looking for top engineering talent
to make connecting software services a breeze. Many software services we use
every day are distinctly separate and difficult to use together - we intend to
fix that.

Your role as a Solutions Engineer will involve extending the tray.io
integration platform through the implementation of 3rd party “connectors”.
Connectors are wrappers around REST APIs which allow data to be sent in and
out of the tray.io platform. Your role will involve quickly understanding how
any given SaaS tool works and how to use its API.

You will:

\- Design, implement, test, and maintain connectors

\- Work with 3rd parties and customers to establish your developer access to
their APIs

\- Contribute to the design and development of our internal tools for building
connectors

Requirements:

\- Experience with REST APIs

\- Knowledge of a number of different SaaS tools

\- Experience writing Javascript (ideally Node.js)

\- Excellent communication skills

\- Ability to think outside the box

\- The desire to learn, improve and work within a close knit team

Full description: [https://tray-io.workable.com/jobs/345110](https://tray-
io.workable.com/jobs/345110)

Email: david [at] tray.io

------
ultimaterocks
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale, Atlanta, San Francisco, Toronto |
Onsite/Remote | USA/Canada only
[http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers](http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers)

Ultimate Software has been building HR and Payroll software since 1990. We
moved from selling licenses for on-premise installations to a cloud-
based/subscription model in 2002. We are passionate about building awesome
tools to make people's work lives easier. Our motto is People First, which
describes how we treat our customers and our amazing company culture.

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time development
positions, including:

\- Software Engineers (Java) \- Devops Engineers \- Software Test Engineers,
and more.

About 20% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2017 today!

Here is a link to our job postings:
[http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj](http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj)

You can also email resumes to techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com

------
DLarsen
Hitwise | Santa Monica, CA or Camarillo, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

Hitwise is forming a new team that will own the data pipeline behind our
consumer insights product. We value a broad understanding of not just the
technical landscape but also keen interest in the product itself. We often
face intriguing challenges with trade-offs in both technical and product
dimensions.

We are looking a pragmatic team player who values data over dogma. We hope
you're sympathetic to the trade-offs and decisions of previous engineers faced
with a complex and evolving business. We value experience identifying and
mitigating technical and product risk. You are a life-long learner, happy to
pick up a new programming language or framework as needed.

Required: Java, Scala, C# or similar language, SQL, wisdom

Relevant: Hadoop, MapReduce, Hive, Spark, Pig, Python, Flask (or similar),
Bootstrap, Docker development, Bamboo or Jenkins, statistics, MongoDB,
Airflow/Rundeck or similar, online consumer insights/analytics or online
advertising, PagerDuty or other monitoring/alerting systems, basic familiarity
with anomaly detection and alerting

------
kasrak
Airtable | Software Engineer | San Francisco | REMOTE

Airtable is a collaborative real-time database. Our mission is to expand human
productivity by letting people create tools to organize their world. Unlike
single-purpose apps, we think of Airtable as a toolkit of building blocks that
people can repurpose to create their own applications. Our product roadmap is
filled with interesting enhancements and additions to this toolkit that will
push the boundaries of Airtable's capabilities.

To see some of the ways people are already using Airtable, check out
[http://airtable.com/universe](http://airtable.com/universe)

We're hiring engineers for web (Javascript + Flow, Node, React), iOS
(Objective-C, Swift), and Android.

We're a small team, with backgrounds from Google, Facebook, Microsoft, etc. We
believe in the power of highly motivated and capable individuals to accomplish
great things in small teams, with end-to-end ownership of projects and rapid
iteration.

You can apply here: [https://airtable.com/jobs](https://airtable.com/jobs)

------
nahyunk
Twine | San Francisco, CA | FULL TIME | ON-SITE
[https://twine.com/jobs/](https://twine.com/jobs/)
[https://angel.co/twine](https://angel.co/twine)

Open positions:

\- Growth Product Manager

\- Content Marketing Manager

\- Growth Product Manager, Acquisition

\- Backend Engineer

\- Full Stack Engineer

\- Design Researcher

\- Designer

\- Recruiter

\---------------------------

Twine empowers people to save more, save better, and save together. We use
dynamic technology, design and cutting-edge automated money management to
change the way people make financial decisions.

The Twine app launched in November 2017 was immediately featured in the 'New
Apps We Love'. We're now ramping up its growth and drawing on user behavioral
and account data to continue to make the app more effective - driven by a core
mission of empowering millions of families to achieve more secure, happier
financial lives.

Please check out Twine for iOS: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/twine-save-
invest-together/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/twine-save-invest-
together/id1292080056?mt=8)

We operate as an independent startup group – backed by the resources and
stability of a Fortune Global 500 powerhouse. We know that we’re stronger with
every thread – our culture is driven by sharing, learning and iterating
together. Feel free to get in touch with Nahyun (Team Ops) at
nahyun@twine.com. Let's chat!

------
technojunkie
Circonus | Multiple Positions | Remote, Full-time |
[https://www.circonus.com/](https://www.circonus.com/)

Circonus is a software company that is changing the way the world monitors
both IT infrastructure and the business it powers. Our SaaS and On-­Premise
solutions enable companies to combine monitoring, alerting, event processing,
and predictive analytics into a unified solution. Visualize any data, in any
application, from any system, in real ­time.

Circonus is seeking to fill multiple roles.

* Systems Engineer [https://jobs.lever.co/circonus/01f7ba3f-772d-4487-9607-32307...](https://jobs.lever.co/circonus/01f7ba3f-772d-4487-9607-32307188f9c3)

* Sr Software Engineer [https://jobs.lever.co/circonus/e2f69c78-3417-4520-864e-8a272...](https://jobs.lever.co/circonus/e2f69c78-3417-4520-864e-8a272dcec8e9)

* Technical Account Manager [https://jobs.lever.co/circonus/5342c10c-ae13-45f6-816f-cfbee...](https://jobs.lever.co/circonus/5342c10c-ae13-45f6-816f-cfbee20ee252)

* User Interface Designer [https://jobs.lever.co/circonus/beee6767-164b-4ee0-8f13-b1663...](https://jobs.lever.co/circonus/beee6767-164b-4ee0-8f13-b1663c85f335)

All of our positions include a discretionary PTO policy, health insurance, gym
reimbursement, a generous 401K, the opportunity for a bonus and more.

Apply directly via
[https://jobs.lever.co/circonus](https://jobs.lever.co/circonus)

------
andrethegiant
Inflect Inc | San Francisco | Front-end Engineer | ONSITE | FULLTIME

Our small but growing team of ex-Apple/Netapp/Airware/BitTorrent engineers are
building an internet infrastructure marketplace. Learn more at
[https://inflect.com/about](https://inflect.com/about)

Like working with the latest tools and technology in modern web development?
Look no further: We write our React components in JSX/ES6, transpile down with
Babel, and bundle with Webpack. We use Flow for static type analysis, a strict
set of ESLint rules for linting, and prettier for formatting. We're fans of
flexbox and author stylesheets in Sass. Our environments are consistent thanks
to Docker and we run unit tests on every pull request thanks to CircleCI.

For a complete look at our stack, go to
[https://stackshare.io/inflect/tech](https://stackshare.io/inflect/tech)

Requirements:

\- 2+ years experience with professional web development

\- You can compare features between ES5/ES6/ES7 off the top of your head

\- You are aware of CSS quirks and how to mitigate them

\- You are more than comfortable with the command line

\- You have a sharp attention to detail

\- You can communicate clearly and are well-organized

Bonus:

\- You contribute (or have contributed) to open source

\- You've worked with Algolia and/or Mapbox GL before

\- You know how to unlock Bill Clinton in NBA Jam on Sega Genesis

Email jason at inflect dot com a link to your GitHub profile.

~~~
natch
>You know how to unlock Bill Clinton in NBA Jam on Sega Genesis

I read this as a red flag of brogrammer culture that intentionally filters out
non-trivial dimensions of diversity. I'll acknowledge that the bullet point is
working as intended in this post.

~~~
slg
Seriously. I understand the desire to be "funny" in job ads and I am not
against it in all instances but this is such a specific joke that it might as
well just said "bonus points if you are a little nerdy but not too nerdy,
30-35 years old, American, a guy, and/or grew up in at least a middle class
household."

------
jfpoole
Primate Labs | [http://www.primatelabs.com/](http://www.primatelabs.com/) |
Full-Time, Interns Onsite | Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Primate Labs develops Geekbench, the popular cross-platform benchmark, and
we're looking for enthusiastic software developers to work on it. You will
help develop and characterize benchmarks for future versions of Geekbench.
This is a great position for developers interested in computer performance,
high-level and low-level software optimization, and cross-platform
development.

The ideal candidate has experience with C++ and experience working on a small
team. It would be nice if you had experience with any of the following
technologies (but by all means these are not mandatory): C++11, GPGPU APIs
(OpenCL, CUDA, Metal, or Vulkan), and code optimization and profiling tools.

Benefits include competitive salary and vacation time, medical and dental
benefits, flexible work hours, and a lack of bureaucracy.

These positions are onsite in our Toronto, Ontario office. Interested? Send me
email at john@primatelabs.com to apply or for more information.

------
jadengore
VideoAmp | Full-Stack Engineer | Santa Monica, CA | ONSITE | FULLTIME |
[https://www.videoamp.engineering](https://www.videoamp.engineering)

VideoAmp builds technology for cross-screen marketing. We recently raised
$21.4M Series B ([http://variety.com/2017/digital/news/videoamp-funding-
mediao...](http://variety.com/2017/digital/news/videoamp-funding-mediaocean-
advertising-tech-1202542855/)) and are looking for a solid full-stack engineer
to join our team. You will work with our Node.js APIs and our front-end
platforms being built in Angular.js/React. Full-stackers will also
cross­-function with other teams on internal projects, and develop API
integrations with our partner companies.

We are also looking for Golang and data engineers. You can find our job
postings here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/videoamp.com?team=Engineering](https://jobs.lever.co/videoamp.com?team=Engineering).

Let us know you heard about us from HN!

------
monicabreton
Wealthfront | Redwood City, CA | Engineers | Onsite | Visa

At Wealthfront we believe everyone's personal finances can be optimized and
automated for a very low fee using high-end technology. To achieve that, we
built a software-only approach, which also helped create a new category: robo-
advisors. Over the past six years we've paired the expertise of our PhD-clad
research team with the exceptional talents of our engineering, product and
design teams to deliver sophisticated products and services to our clients
that are easy and fun to use. We have loyal clients from every state who trust
us with over $9 billion in assets... and we're just getting started.

We've recently closed a $75 million round of funding and are rapidly growing
the team. We are hiring across the board, but are specifically looking for
DevOps Engineers, iOS Engineers and Android Engineers.

Feel free to check out the job descriptions and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront) (please
mention Hacker News in application).

------
bobmagoo
Tableau Software | Senior Product Manager - Security | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

I'm a little late to the party, but posting this here in case other folks are
looking.

What you will be doing: You will be leading the effort to coordinate and
prioritize security work across Tableau products. You will drive efforts to
implement secure development practices and security enhancements throughout
Tableau products and services. You will be a security advocate and will guide
development teams through the process of working with the Product Security
team to identify and prioritize security risks. You are experienced in making
tradeoffs and evangelizing for the best path forward, balancing security fixes
with other priorities.

Even though you will be working around security-related enhancements,
technologies, and processes; a prior background in security is not required as
long as you are a voracious learner, good at listening, and able to help guide
discussions to reach a decision. ___ About Tableau: Tableau Software is a
company on a mission. We help people see and understand their data. After a
highly successful IPO in 2013, Tableau has become a market-defining company in
the business intelligence industry. Our culture is casual and high-energy. We
are passionate about our product and our mission and we are loyal to each
other and our company. We value work/life balance, efficiency, simplicity,
freakishly friendly customer service, and making a difference in the world!
___

The full position is up on
[https://tableaurefer.rolepoint.com/?shorturl=beXWc#job/ahBzf...](https://tableaurefer.rolepoint.com/?shorturl=beXWc#job/ahBzfnJvbGVwb2ludC1wcm9kchALEgNKb2IYgIDQsJ-
svwsM) If you want to apply, please email me at behle@tableau.com so I can put
you into the system. Cheers!

~~~
sanchit13
Is Tableau Software still taking any interns?

------
terminal-1-tty1
Terminal 1 | Tech positions | Hong Kong | Full Time | Onsite | Visa | Website:
[http://tty1.us/tty1-hackernews](http://tty1.us/tty1-hackernews)

We are Terminal 1, a startup company that has developed our own machine-
readable recruitment platform that provides personalized and affordable
recruitment services globally including employer branding, recruitment
strategy planning, developing and running tailor-made technical and cultural
assessment and overall candidate experiences management.

And our goal is to utilize our machine-readable recruitment platform to crack
down on the inaccessible recruitment services in the current market.

By working with us, you will have the chance to work with highly skilled
software engineers, product designers and data scientists. You will receive a
competitive salary, as well as health and retirement benefits.

We are currently hiring:

1\. Frontend Developer (HTML/CSS/Vue/React/Angular)

2\. Backend Developer (Node.js/PHP/Ruby/Python/Java)

3\. Junior Software Developer (HTML5/NodeJS/React/React Native)

4\. Junior DevOps Engineer (Node/HTML/CSS/React/Express)

5\. DevOps Engineer (Jenkins/Travis/Docker/Kubernetes)

6\. Data Scientist (Python/R/XGboost/Torch7/Tableau/ggplot)

7\. UI/UX Designer (Sketch/Adobe Suite/HTML/CSS)

8\. Senior Recruiter

9\. Principal Recruiting Director

!! Apply at: [http://tty1.us/tty1-hackernews](http://tty1.us/tty1-hackernews)
!!

------
schlanda
Business Insider | Senior DevOps Engineer, Backend Engineer | New York, NY |
Onsite | Fulltime

Senior Devops Engineer:

[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/se...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/senior-
devops-engineer-acRjFY05yr56SneMg-44q7)

Backend Engineer:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/ba...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/backend-
engineer-cxxaayDT8r54GRdG1ZS6tF)

Business Insider is growing at a great pace with publishing platforms in many
continents and the most popular business news site in America. In addition to
Business Insider, we run INSIDER,
[http://thisisinsider.com](http://thisisinsider.com), and BI Intelligence, a
premium subscription service for industry professionals. With a global family
of sites across Europe and Asia, we are quickly closing in on a billion page
views per month.

------
bravamin
Brava Home |
[https://www.bravahome.com/careers](https://www.bravahome.com/careers) |
Redwood City, CA | iOS (Swift), Python, Node.js | ONSITE | Full-time only

Brava Home is an IoT startup working on some truly amazing devices that will
empower you to make delicious meals at home, any day of the week.

We are looking for exceptional candidates for our Mobile/Full-stack
engineering position at our Redwood City headquarters. It's a truly unique
opportunity where you will be working with other passionate engineers and
scientists in embedded software, mechanical and electrical engineering to
build some kickass hardware and software on multiple platforms.

Our founders are from August Home, Samsung, and Disney, and we have some
amazing folks from Apple, August Home, GoPro, Google, Twitter, etc. If you'd
like to be a part of the team that builds the next generation IoT devices that
will redefine what it means to cook at home, and you love food (who
doesn't??), send your resume to min@bravahome.com or apply via our careers
page

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for front-end, back-end, data scientists and DevOps
Engineers. Our stack is primarily Python & JavaScript, with frameworks like
Django/Flask and react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to integrate new tech and like
to keep exploring what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

See here for more details about current vacancies and to apply directly
online:
[https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/](https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/)

~~~
melloyellow
Hey,

Love the website and "Meet the Product and Engineering Team" video. Looks like
a fun and interesting place to work!

Are you strictly hiring full-time developers or would you be interested in
freelancers too?

Anyway I can contact you directly with my CV?

------
dotmm
Momentum Machines | Multiple Positions| SF Bay Area | Onsite | Full-time |
[http://www.momentummachines.com](http://www.momentummachines.com)

Momentum Machines was founded in 2009 and located in San Francisco’s South of
Market neighborhood, Momentum Machines is a small collective of food lovers
and engineers with decades of robotics and restaurant experience. In the past
five-plus years, we’ve solved many difficult engineering and manufacturing
challenges, helped each other grow, and built some interesting intellectual
property.

On the software side, we are in search for a Mechatronics Software Manager &
Senior Front End Engineer.

As our Mechatronics Software Manager, you’ll drive development of software for
the world's first gourmet food producing robots. You’ll be a technical lead
and a development team manager. As technical lead, you’ll guide technology
stack selection and software architecture, and you’ll roll up your sleeves and
help develop when needed. As team manager you’ll help recruit a world-class
development team. This is both a technical and leadership role with
significant growth opportunity.

As our Sr. Front End Engineer, you’ll develop websites for desktop and mobile
that are the interface to the world's first gourmet food producing robots.
Applications include web ordering, point-of-sale, human/machine interfaces,
and kiosks. You’ll guide front-end technology stack selection, and you’ll roll
up your sleeves and help develop multi-tier applications that span mobile,
cloud, and robot. As our first front-end engineer, this is a role with
significant growth ahead.

More details & to apply, go to:
[https://jobs.lever.co/momentummachines](https://jobs.lever.co/momentummachines)

------
supac
Hockeystick | Toronto, Canada | Full-Time | Onsite | Canada Citizen or
Permanent Resident

We're a fintech startup
([https://www.hockeystick.co/](https://www.hockeystick.co/)) with a big vision
for using data to improve how private capital markets and innovation clusters
work. With Hockeystick, you can automate your data collection and reporting
process while making use of that insight for better analysis. Funds can
capture private company data and measure portfolio performance in less time,
and even evaluate the quantitative and qualitative impact of startup programs
and services with ease.

Our small team is set to accomplish some lofty goals this year and we want you
involved.

Roles we are hiring for include: * Data Engineer - Python, ETL, SQL, DevOps *
Software Engineer - Ruby on Rails 4, Elixir, Javascript, React, HTML 5, CSS 3

For more information, please visit
[https://www.hockeystick.co/careers/](https://www.hockeystick.co/careers/) or
forward your CV to jobs@hockeystick.co

------
guptaneil
Instructure | Senior Software Engineer | Salt Lake City, Seattle, Chicago |
VISA | [https://instructure.com](https://instructure.com)

Build open-source software to help people learn! We have two major products:

* Canvas is the most popular learning management system for teachers and students to manage grades, homework, quizzes, and more, used by all of the top schools around the world.

* Bridge is our new corporate HR platform for companies to better train and grow their employees.

You can check out [http://code.instructure.com](http://code.instructure.com)
to see our primary product, Canvas, and some of our open source tooling and
libraries.

We're hiring Senior Software Engineers and Software Engineers in Test (SET)
for a variety of tech stacks and platforms.

We have an engineering-driven culture with quarterly hack weeks, internal tech
conferences, millions of users who love us (search twitter or instagram for
#instructurecon) and use our products daily, and challenging engineering
problems that come with scaling one of most used sites on the Internet. Oh,
and the benefits are amazing too!

I'm an engineer at Instructure, and genuinely love the culture and people
here. I would highly recommend it! _Join us by applying
at[https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-
via=NiHimSaI8r&team=...](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-
via=NiHimSaI8r&team=Engineering) _

Feel free to reach out to me at neil(at)instructure(dot)com with any
questions. Keep in mind I am not a recruiter. I can answer questions about
culture or work, but you should submit your application through the URL above.

------
tunneylax20
Voro | Full Stack Engineer | New York City | Onsite | Full time

We're making it easy to find doctors. Anonymous reviews on zocdoc, yelp and
google suck. That's why 70% of people ask their friends for doctor
recommendations. We're making it so when you're looking for a doctor it's
easily to discover the doctors your friends recommend.

we launched in October and people are people love us. It's not obvious that
healthcare is social, but it is. The last time you went to a doctor, how'd you
find them? It probably wasn't easy and you probably asked friends. This is one
of those obvious ideas that we couldn't believe didn't exist in the world.

We're growing and looking for someone to help us out at engineer #2. You'll
have a huge impact on the codebase and product and work directly with the
founders to bring our mission of making healthcare easier to life. Join us :)

[https://angel.co/voro/jobs/299593-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/voro/jobs/299593-software-engineer)

------
lzucchetti
Airteam | Sydney, Australia | Onsite | Full time permanent | No visa
sponsorship available | Competitive salary

Hi everyone!

Airteam is looking for a Senior iOS Developer to join us onsite in our Sydney
office. We’re a design and tech studio with a core team of researchers,
designers, developers and tech leads to build digital products and services.

Please note: open to Australian citizens, residents, and people who hold a
valid work visa.

Essential skills: Multiple years of experience developing native iOS
applications. Have developed and deployed multiple apps, possibly in an agency
environment or as a freelancer. Have a preferred way of working in terms of
CD/CI and post deployment quality assurance. Experience working in
multidisciplinary teams. Attention to detail. Great problem solving skills.
Excellent written and verbal communication skills.

Lots of great perks, like flexible working and a friendly supportive team.

Full details and apply through our website: [https://airteam.com.au/senior-
ios-developer](https://airteam.com.au/senior-ios-developer)

Thanks!

------
bobbykrk
Ideamotive | React.js Developer | Warsaw | Onsite

Ideamotive - a dev shop specializing business process automation for startups
and growing companies is looking for a React Developer. We are located in
Warsaw, Zoliborz at a start-up accelerator mansion called ReactorWarsaw.

Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails and/or Node on backend and React on a
frontend, usually Postgres as a main database and Redis + Sidekiq for queues.

You, as a candidate, should be a computer science graduate (or has equivalent
knowledge) with a solid background in front-end and previous experience in
React or similar framework. We also expect you to have understanding of a
current trends and state-of-the-art solutions.

Our original job offer (in polish): [https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-
react-dev/](https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-dev/)

Apply at: [https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-
developer](https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-developer)

------
unify_id
UnifyID | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Competitive |
[https://unify.id/](https://unify.id/) UnifyID is building a revolutionary
identity platform based on implicit authentication. Our solution allows people
to identify themselves in a unique way that is extremely difficult to forge or
crack. Best of all, we are doing it in a way that respects user privacy.

Latest Announcements -
[https://unify.id/press.html](https://unify.id/press.html)

\- SXSW Security & Privacy 2017 Winner \- RSA Innovation Sandbox Unanimous
2017 Winner \- TechCrunch Disrupt SF Battlefield 2016 Runner-Up \- Stanford
StartX S15

Roles:

\- Full Stack Engineer (20 new): [https://unify.id/full-stack-
application.html](https://unify.id/full-stack-application.html)

\- Machine Learner (5 new): [https://unify.id/machine-learner-
application.html](https://unify.id/machine-learner-application.html)

\- iOS Lead Engineer: [https://unify.id/iOS-
application.html](https://unify.id/iOS-application.html)

\- Android Lead Engineer: [https://unify.id/android-
application.html](https://unify.id/android-application.html)

\- Front-End Lead Engineer: [https://unify.id/front-end-
application.html](https://unify.id/front-end-application.html)

Excellent team, comprehensive benefits, great SoMa location, visa sponsorship,
exciting growth, and meaningful impact at this early-stage VC funded startup.
Email: jobs@unify.id

------
stashteam
Stash Invest | Software Engineers (Backend, Data, iOS), Director of
Information Security, Engineering Manager | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

Stash Careers Page: [http://grnh.se/3rolbe1](http://grnh.se/3rolbe1)

Stash is investing, simplified. With a mission to bring financial education
and literacy to everyone, regardless of income, the Stash team has built an
investing platform where people can "learn by doing" with as little as $5.

We have over a million users, raised our Series C in July brining our total
funding raised to $78.75M, and are a 2017 Webby Award Winner.

We have a pretty exciting product road map ahead of us, so we need more
awesome teammates to make things happen, check out what's next for us here:
[http://reut.rs/2zc1hgu](http://reut.rs/2zc1hgu)

If we've piqued your interest, check out our careers page since we're hiring
across the board! [http://grnh.se/3rolbe1](http://grnh.se/3rolbe1)

------
historian1066
Tundra.com | Senior Backend Engineer | Zurich, Switzerland | Full-time, Onsite
| [https://www.tundra.com](https://www.tundra.com)

At Tundra, we’re passionate about enabling businesses around the world to buy
and sell amazing products instantly and online with freight included, simple
checkout and easy delivery. Tundra is a direct marketplace where there are
never any fees or costs to use it. We believe buying products for a business
should be as easy as it is for consumers whether you’re buying from Berlin,
Brooklyn or Bangkok. We’re a venture backed startup with offices in Zurich and
San Francisco.

What we are looking for: * Proactive, passionate and have the needed
perseverance for creating great software in imperfect world * Track record in
development of complex software systems * Scala, JavaScript, Java - expert
knowledge in at least one

Email us at careers@tundra.com or apply through AngelList:
[https://www.angel.co/tundra](https://www.angel.co/tundra)

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | Full-Stack and Front-End Engineers | DC, SF | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME |
[https://www.givecampus.com/careers](https://www.givecampus.com/careers)

GiveCampus is a Y Combinator-backed company that builds fundraising software
for educational institutions. We're tired of schools being stuck with crappy
software that never changes, and we're working to bring actual innovation to
the space, and solve the hair-on-fire problems fundraisers face. Our mission
is to help our partners advance the quality, the affordability, and
accessibility of education.

Michael Seibel, CEO of YC, expects us to be a household name in the next few
years:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296).
We were also covered by the Washington Post last year
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions/?utm_term=.16ba309e4c4c)), and have more than 6x the
number of schools using us since that article was published.

We're still a small team, so if you're looking to join a fast-growing startup
and have an immediate impact, we're looking for both full-stack (Ruby on
Rails, Postgres) and front-end engineers with at least 2 years of professional
experience. Our current team was previously with Facebook, Amazon, and Intel.
Please no recruiters or dev shops.

Reach out to careers@givecampus.com with a bit about why you're passionate
about education, and a project you've working on that you're particularly
proud of.

------
FueledTalent
Fueled | NYC & UK | Full-Time
[https://fueled.com/jobs](https://fueled.com/jobs)

\-- Who We Are --

An award winning mobile app dev agency.

\-- Where You Fit In--

You know how to create jaw-dropping websites and web/mobile applications.

\-- Open Roles --

Senior Creative Front End Developer | Shoreditch, UK
[https://fueled.com/jobs/creative-fe-
developer/](https://fueled.com/jobs/creative-fe-developer/)

Mobile Product Manager (Senior) | Soho, NYC [https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-
product-manager/](https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-product-manager/)

Product Designers (Senior + Mid-Level) | Shoreditch, UK
[https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-product-
designer/](https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-product-designer/)
[https://fueled.com/jobs/product-design/](https://fueled.com/jobs/product-
design/)

------
PanoramaEdu
Panorama Education | Senior Software Engineer, Full-Stack Engineer | Boston,
MA | Full-time, ONSITE

We're a team of former educators, engineers, designers, and leaders on a
mission to improve K-12 education systems for students.

Over the past five years, we have seen how data play a powerful role in
improving school climate and culture, teaching and learning, family and
community engagement, and students' social-emotional learning. We believe in
supporting schools and districts from beginning to end—from administering
surveys and conducting data analysis, to providing hands-on coaching and
support.

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/panoramaed/jobs/169695#.Wkvl3lQ...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/panoramaed/jobs/169695#.Wkvl3lQ-
d-U)

Full-Stack Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/panoramaed/jobs/19760#.Wkvl7VQ-...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/panoramaed/jobs/19760#.Wkvl7VQ-
d-V)

Languages: Java, Python, Ruby

------
m90
ecosia | CTO (Chief Technology Officer) | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, VISA,
www.ecosia.org

We at Ecosia are looking for a passionate Chief Technology Officer to join us
in Berlin.

What you’ll be doing:

\- Develop the technical vision of Ecosia together with our developers & help
implement it

\- Work with our Head of Product to define the direction of our products

\- Nurture an amazing agile engineering culture

\- Guide and empower our engineering team to do great work

\- Facilitate the personal and professional development of each of our
engineers

\- Push for code-quality and ensure knowledge transfer between engineers

\- Guide architectural decisions and review code

\- Lead the communication with our main technology partners

More about the role is available at:
[https://ecosia.workable.com/j/E12DED8FE7](https://ecosia.workable.com/j/E12DED8FE7)

\---

Ecosia is a pioneering social business and one of the first B-Corps in Europe.
As part of our mission to cultivate a more environmentally, socially and
economically sustainable world, we want to plant a billion native trees by
2020.

This is a fantastic opportunity to become part of an inspiring team and shape
a product used by millions of users.

------
dcposch
Dynasty | Engineer | LA / Venice, CA | ONSITE

We are making bots. Our business is exploding and we really need 1-2 more
engineers to help expand our bot’s capabilities, consolidate, simplify, and
scale.

We are very early stage; there are five of us, and we started in June.

Our first product is Lisa, a bot that leases houses and apartments. Our
clients now include some of the biggest groups in institutional real estate.
Onboarding is effortless—clients hire Lisa as if she were a human employee.

Speaking for myself, this is one of the most fun and technically challenging
projects I’ve worked on. Speaking for the business, our unit economics are
excellent.

Whoever we hire will get a substantial (>=3%) stake in the company.

Required: speed, pragmatism, a penchant for simplicity, and a history of
shipping

Nice to have: NLP expertise, Tensorflow experience; Java (ideally without
heavy frameworks or excessive OO); React, Flow, GraphQL/Apollo. Node. Open
source contributions.

(Any of these are positive but none are required. Tell us a bit about what
you're comfortable with & what excites you.)

If you’re interested, please email me. dc@dynasty.com

------
adamilardi
eBay | www.ebay.com | New York | NYC | Full Time | ONSITE | jobs@ebaynyc.com |
VISA ok

We are hiring experienced data scientists to change the way eBay does
advertising. eBay's old advertising strategy was 3rd party focused (Ads that
sent people off eBay). Our CEO said that strategy has changed. We need ads
that keep people on eBay and offer better choices for our buyers. We are the
team blowing up the old strategy and doing something better. You can move the
needle when it comes to eBay's profit. We are a small team in a growing remote
office. This is a unique opportunity to learn search engine and recommendation
technology which rank eBay's 1+ billion active items. We apply cutting edge
machine learning techniques on petabytes of data and thousands of Spark/YARN
nodes. This includes deep learning, XGBoost and online learning. Our interview
consists of two phone screens. Then you come onsite to meet the team and do a
code test. The role will be 50% production coding and 50% research.

jobs@ebaynyc.com | Ask for Adam

------
mgalgs
Directangular | San Diego, CA | Experienced full stack developer

We build e-commerce/business management web sites in the Direct Sales space
([https://shoptheroe.com](https://shoptheroe.com) and
[https://popitup.com](https://popitup.com)).

In the past year and a half we've grown from 0 to 200,000+ daily active users.
We're shipping new features and scaling like crazy!

Job description:

\- Full-time \- 90% remote (Every Friday we do a hack+lunch session somewhere
around San Diego county) \- Django \- ReactJS \- Postgres, Redis, memcached \-
Celery, RabbitMQ \- WebRTC, Janus, ffmpeg \- Kubernetes \- Competitive pay,
benefits, equity \- Company-sponsored conference attendance (Pycon, SCALE,
Kubecon, etc.) \- Company provided laptop that candidate gets to keep Job
requirements:

\- Bachelor's or greater in any field of Engineering or CS \- 5+ years of
Django development \- ReactJS \- Linux \- git \- AWS \- UX expertise is a big
plus

To apply, please send an email with resume/portfolio: mitch@directangular.com.

------
hellofreshjobs
HELLO FRESH | BACKEND DEVELOPERS (PHP/PYTHON/GO) | BERLIN, GERMANY | ONSITE |
VISA SPONSORSHIP |

As a member of HelloTech you’ll be exposed to a modern technology stack and a
slick cross functional agile team setup. We have developed a refined product
and provide scalability on a global level. Join our HelloTech team and help us
to build a fresh food global champion!

About the job

 _-Be a valued member of an autonomous, cross-functional agile team

-Build and take operational responsibility for the HelloFresh platform

-Architect, design, develop, deploy and operate microservices that serve millions of users, using DevOps practices and tools

-Monitor and improve the usage of the services you build

-Close cooperation with Frontend, Devops and Business Intelligence teams

-Creating a smooth and pleasant end user experience, for both our customers and our internal users

-You can get a taste of what we've been working on by checking out our engineering blog._

Who we’re looking for

 _-You are extremely comfortable and have solid back-end experience with at
least one of the following languages: PHP /Go/Python

-You have extensive knowledge of OOP, Design Patterns and SOLID Principles

-Prior experience with unit, integration & functional testing, distributed architectures, -applications tuning/profiling, and continuous integration are all highly valued

-You are used to working with relational and non relational databases

-Additionally, any experience working with microservices is a plus_

Apply here -> [http://grnh.se/k1xhov1](http://grnh.se/k1xhov1)

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco or REMOTE
| Backend Engineer, Frontend Designer

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability.

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time.

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch.

* We're a ~20-person team (SF and remote) building tools that make developers' lives better.

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, 401k, annual conference budget, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're currently hiring for:

\- Backend Engineer

\- Frontend Designer

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

------
frequent
Nexedi | Lille/Munich/Paris | ONSITE | 4-12 months INTERNS We are looking for
new colleagues to help improve our solutions and contribute to research and
industrial projects. We have a complex stack
([https://stack.nexedi.com/](https://stack.nexedi.com/)) and offer neither
fame nor fortune - you just have to be passionate about free software to apply
to one of our topics
([http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs)). Candidates will do
a programming challenge followed by an interview. Current topics we're
recruiting for include:

    
    
        - Nexedi | Web Mesh Network JavaScript Developer | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Artificial Language Processing Python Developer | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Connected Cars JavaScript Developer | Lille | INTERN  
    
        - Nexedi | Site Reliability Python Developer | Paris | INTERN   
    
        - Nexedi | Out-Of-Core Numpy Python Developer | Munich | INTERN  
    
        - Nexedi | Big Data Machine Learning Python Developer | Lille | INTERN/ONSITE    
    
        - Nexedi | Linux JavaScript Port Developer | Lille | INTERN   
    
        - Nexedi | AI Business Bot Python Developer | Munich | INTERN
    

About Nexedi: We are a small international team of about 35 programmers
(headquarters in Lille, France) creating free software since 2001. All code we
make is free, we sell our time to build custom implementations from collecting
and analyzing sensor data from offshore windparks to managing product flow in
car assembly lines. We participate in European research projects contributing
to open source solutions and have time to tinker (try building an open source
sdr telco solution, create embedded systems to play soccer with drones, etc).
We all use Chromebooks, have a flat hierarchy, paperless offices and no
meetings. We mostly hack in Python and (vanilla) JavaScript. Come join us!

------
corincorin2
Nuna | San Francisco

Remote hiring available in: CA, UT, WA, MA, CT, MD, VA, NY, IL, and DC

Nuna is on a mission to help make high-quality healthcare affordable and
accessible to everyone. We're looking to add senior security engineers to our
team.

The Nuna Security team is responsible for protecting the confidentiality,
integrity, and availability of all healthcare data, client information,
intellectual property, and employee data entrusted to our organization. We
stay ahead of the constantly evolving threat landscape by building and
maintaining automated solutions, fostering a security aware culture across
teams, and constantly challenging assumptions. We thrive on our ability to
participate and give back to the healthcare industry and security community
through leadership, education, and code.

See our job page for more details and to apply -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/nuna/jobs/964319#.Wk6QsLQ-
eL4](https://boards.greenhouse.io/nuna/jobs/964319#.Wk6QsLQ-eL4)

------
albi_lander
Snips | Paris, France | Full-Time or Internship | ONSITE |
[https://snips.ai](https://snips.ai)

Snips is a voice platform for connected devices. It enables makers and
companies to add a voice assistant to their products.

Created in 2013, the vision behind Snips has been to put an AI assistant in
every device, making technology so intuitive that it disappears into the
background.

What makes Snips unique is that everything runs locally on the device the user
is speaking to, meaning no data ever gets sent to the cloud. This guarantees
Privacy by Design and resilience to internet outages, making Snips the first
ever voice technology to be GDPR compliant.

We are an equal opportunity employer, and consider every profile equally. We
are also family friendly, and welcome parents, young parents and future
parents!

All our open positions are listed here:
[https://snips.welcomekit.co/](https://snips.welcomekit.co/)

Some profiles we are looking for:

\- AI Backend Engineer

\- AI Web Frontend Engineer

\- Speech Recognition Engineer

\- Speech Synthesis Engineer

\- Senior Frontend Designer

------
youmin
Nexiona | Frontend and backend developers | Barcelona (Spain) | REMOTE (only
Europe) | [http://nexiona.com](http://nexiona.com)

About us:

* Software development company focused 100% on professional IoT

* Young company but growing very fast (currently 17 people expecting 30 before the end of next year)

* HQ in Barcelona, office in UK and looking forward to open on GE, FR and US very soon

Positions:

* Backend/frontend developers, product manager, system administrators... Open positions and apply details: [https://goo.gl/EiiXGY](https://goo.gl/EiiXGY) (We are open to spontaneous applications for other positions)

* Keywords: IoT, RabbitMQ, MongoDB, Python, Flask, Elastic, Graphite, ExtJS, Javascript, ReactJS, Typescript, node.js, Ansible, Raspberry Pi, Arduino, Docker, Rancher, Agile, Kanban.

* Interview = culture [1h] + technical interview [1h] + coding project presentation [1h] + onsite interview [1h]

Final notes:

* g33k p30pl3 and nice atmosphere

* remote work but fully connected with workmates

* 2-3 days every month we spend time together in our Barcelona office

------
lillian_vargas
Seeking Senior PHP Experts | SharpSpring | Gainesville, FL | Onsite, Full Time
| [https://careers.sharpspring.com](https://careers.sharpspring.com)

SharpSpring is seeking talented Software Engineers with deep knowledge of PHP
to join our development team onsite in Gainesville, FL. Our team is a group of
dedicated individuals working to provide the best service possible to our
customers using the most innovative solutions. SharpSpring provides excellent
benefits and an engaging workplace with talented, friendly coworkers. This
position will give you the chance to work with the latest technologies and
come up with creative solutions to problems across a wide range of projects.
Ownership of product modules is encouraged, and as a member of our team, your
contributions will have a positive impact on thousands of customers spanning
the globe. We work in an agile environment where input from every developer is
welcomed and everyone’s voice is heard.

------
jeromebrock
Zimperium | DevOps Engineer | Dallas, TX | Full Time, Preferably ONSITE

Zimperium, Inc. is a global leader in mobile security, offering real-time, on-
device protection against both known and unknown Android and iOS threats. The
Zimperium platform leverages our award-winning machine learning-based engine
to protect mobile data, apps and sessions against device compromises, network
attacks and malicious apps.

Our DevOps engineers architect, deploy and maintain a global SAAS platform
which provides proactive threat detection, analysis and response to hundreds
of customers. Be a part of an energetic team working on the latest
technologies including docker, elastic, ansible, postgres and many many more.

If you are in Dallas, you may have noticed lots of companies have traditional
IT and Dev teams and oftentimes you don't get an opportunity to push the
envelope. Zimperium is most definitely not one of those companies. Join us and
you will be using modern tools and cutting edge techniques.

Email devops (at) zimperium dot com for more info.

------
julietmatsai
Lesara GmbH | DevOps Engineer / Python Developer / PHP Developer | Berlin,
Germany | ONSITE, FULL-TIME | VISA |
[https://corporate.lesara.com/career](https://corporate.lesara.com/career)

Lesara is the agile online retailer for great fashion & lifestyle products at
the best price. Less waste, faster turnover and the implementation of big data
and machine learning are just a few avenues that distinguish us within the
industry.

We're hiring for the following roles:

* PHP Developer : 2-3 years experience in a PHP environment and Symfony2+

* DevOps Engineer : at least 1 high level programming language (Golang, Python, Java, C, Ruby) + Chef/Ansible/Puppet

* Python Developer __: 3+ years experience in a Python + Django /Flask

Our tech stack currently contains PHP7, Symfony2+, Silex, ZF1, Magento, MySQL,
PostgreSQL, Redis, Elastic, nginx, Chef, GitLab, Docker, ELK-Stack, Behat,
PHPunit, Capistrano, Varnish, HAProxy and RabbitMQ

If you're interested, reach out to me directly at juliet.matsai@lesara.de

------
ynnak
Cognii | Boston, MA or remote

    
    
      2017-2021 Leading vendor for AI market in education - Technavio
      2016 EdTech Innovation of the Year Award Winner
      2016 An AI personal assistant bot with traction - VentureBeat
    

Cognii is transforming online education with Artificial Intelligence
technology. Cognii Virtual Learning Assistant is a conversational chatbot that
assesses students' learning and guides them towards mastery. We are looking
for entrepreneurial candidates in the following areas:

1\. AI and NLP Engineers (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - natural language processing
      - statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis
      - information extraction
    

2\. Full Stack Developer

    
    
      - Front/Back End web design with scalability
      - Experience with Ruby on Rails
      - iOS/Android development a plus
    

Join us to participate in our growth, advance your career and get rewarded
with generous stock options. Please send your application and resume to
jobs@cognii.com

------
darrennix
Indeed | Austin + REMOTE | Full Time

Product Manager [https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Product-
Manager/738...](https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Product-Manager/7381)

Ruby and Java Devs [https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Remote-Software-
Eng...](https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Remote-Software-Engineer-
Ruby-on-Rails/7924)

Indeed Assessments is the new Interviewed (YC S15). We are a rapidly growing
and highly capable engineering team building the most popular job site on the
planet. Every month, over 200 million people count on us to help them find
jobs, publish their resumes, process their job applications, and connect them
to qualified candidates for their job openings. With engineering hubs in
Seattle, San Francisco, Austin, Tokyo and Hyderabad, we are improving people's
lives all around the world, one job at a time.

------
kalin_hn
Funktronic Labs | Los Angeles, CA | Full-time + inhouse | compensate negotiate
based on experience

[http://funktroniclabs.com/about](http://funktroniclabs.com/about)

[http://funktroniclabs.com/works](http://funktroniclabs.com/works)

We're a game development studio with a focus on VR/AR working on a new project
with artistic vibe that requires skilled unity engineers (non-unity experience
ideal).

Expected to be able to work on multiple project areas, and with some sense of
game design or general aesthetic sense.

Initial project will be well organized but design process will be very dynamic
as there is many elements requiring fast R&D and experimentation.

Relaxed and comfortable work environment, good work-life balance, friendly
coworkers, interesting projects and work on cutting edge upcoming hardware.

What to expect:

> dive in and start working on game systems

> work on multiple areas of game codebase

> work with rapidly evolving in-development hardware

> find unusual solutions for unusual problems

------
outsystems
OutSystems is looking for Senior Product Designers!

You will take the lead in designing the user experience for some of our most
ambitious product development initiatives, side by side with other talented
designers, in strong collaboration with our R&D development teams.

You have experience with some programming languages and IDEs (and have ideas
on how to make them better), which allows you to get down and dirty with
engineers, when required. You will combine that know-how with a Usability
mindset to get the best possible solution matching technology and people for
an amazing experience.

R&D Product Design strives to build a product users fall in love with,
applying some of the most recent practices in product research, ideation and
design to create solid grounded experiences, which provide moments of delight.

Key Responsibilities

. Be an advocate for the product design practices in the R&D area, and voice
our users’ needs to help build a better product.

. Collaborate with cross-functional teams, within an Agile approach, to drive
the design process from ideation to product delivery and launch.

. Head user and product research, lead ideation processes, detail end-to-end
mockup solutions/prototypes, and drive user testing sessions in iteration for
proven great solution.

. Get into our developers’ shoes to effectively find issues and draw pragmatic
solutions.

. Help in the development of the Product Design practice and in the training
provided to other teams.

. Be driven, flexible and enthusiastic, bringing new inspiring ideas to the
teams.

If you want to know more about our company and our amazing culture, visit
[https://www.outsystems.com/](https://www.outsystems.com/) and reach out to
us!

------
allpratik
vVents | Backend, FullStack, Frontend developers, Interns (paid) | Anywhere |
Full Time | REMOTE

We are building a live streaming product and several functionalities around
it. Our backend/streaming team uses several custom and open source media and
streaming servers. We are currently hiring people for following open
positions. People from timezone GMT +1 to GMT +7:30 will be preferred.

1\. Backend Engineer (ES6/NodeJS/MongoDB/PostgreSQL) - Experience in NodeJS is
necessary and should be able to work with APIs fluently. Also, experience with
MongoDB, PostgreSql, Docker, Azure/AWS, Jenkins is required. (Exp 3+ years
needed)

2\. Fullstack Engineer (ES6/NodeJS/ReactJS) - Experience in ReactJS is
absolutely necessary along with NodeJs, PostgreSql, MongoDB. (Exp 3+ years
needed)

3\. Frontend Engineer (ES6/ReactJS/ReactNative) - Experience in ReactJS +
Redux and React Native + Redux is absolutely necessary along with other
frontend related technologies. (Exp 3+ years needed)

4\. Interns - We're hiring interns with one goal, to nurture them and employ
them full time if they excelled in their internship period. This role has no
specific stack attached to it. But we atleast expect that interns should know
how to code in JS, HTML/CSS and should have strong computer science
fundamentals. Also, this position if selected will require you to work for
specific time period. On completion of that time period then full time
employment will be considered. Also, expect 50% learning and 50% working. We
won't be teaching you entire stuff but guide you on the path. This role is
remote as well.

We offer a competitive salary based on your experience and all other benefits.
Salary is no bar for the right candidate.

To apply, please send your resumes/cv at hnjan@okverygood.anyalias.com . Do
add [HN-JAN] in the title.

------
abuggia
Localytics | Boston | Engineering Manager, Front End Engineer, Back End
Engineer | ONSITE

Localytics provides a mobile engagement platform for many of the world’s top
app publishers including ESPN, Grindr, GoPro, and HBO. Our customers rely on
us to keep their mobile users happy and engaged. We provide tools to drive
great app experiences including push messaging, mobile analytics, predictive
analytics, and individualized in-app experiences. Localytics is hiring
engineers to help us with:

    
    
      - Front End development and data visualizations with React/Redux/Webpack
      - iOS, Android, JavaScript SDKs
      - Data platform technologies
      - Microservices on Play with Scala
      - Delivery and Internal Tools
      - Technical Operations
      - Ruby on Rails
    

To apply or learn more about our opportunities send an email to
jobs@localytics.com Check out our engineering blog:
[http://eng.localytics.com](http://eng.localytics.com)

------
jceb
[https://worky.mx](https://worky.mx) | Senior full stack web developer |
Mexico city | Salary + Stock options | Full-Time | Onsite

Worky is creating the first cloud HR management system to help employees
improve their financial health.

As developer, you'll be helping to build the next new modules of our service
that will help employees' manage their day to day HR issues as well as help
them save and reduce credit burden.

TECHNOLOGIES:

Python, Django, ES6 JS, VueJS, Git, PSQL.

PERKS:

Flexible working hours, stock options, flexible vacation policy, a shiny
macbook air and infinite coffee, tea and beer.

YOUR BACKGROUND:

* 3+ years of software engineering experience.

* Proven track record of building products from the ground up.

* Strong communication skills, a positive attitude, and empathy.

* Experience with software development best practices.

* Advanced knowledge of how the internet works.

* Strong algorithms and data structures fundamentals.

* Proficiency in at least one scripting language.

* Experience working with web frameworks.

* Experience with systems design and architecture.

* Languages: English, Spanish.

If you are up for a challenge, we would love to hear from you!

Send your CV to talent@startegyvb.com

------
ForceBrands
ForceBrands | New York, NY | FULL TIME | ONSITE | Backend & Frontend
Developers

CURRENT STACK:

    
    
       - PHP, Drupal 8, MySQL, NGINX
       - HTML, CSS, JavaScript
       - AWS, Rackspace, Salesforce, Mandrill/MailChimp
    

ABOUT US:

ForceBrands helps build teams for passionate brands and specializes in the
food, beverage, and beauty industries. You would be among the first in-house
tech hires influencing our day-to-day processes, our internal tools, and the
overall direction of the company.

A couple of our main goals are to open doors for people by better leveraging
our data and to create more streamlined, intuitive interactions for our users.
Pro-active problem solving, the perspective to balance function with
performance and design, and result-driven innovation are strongly encouraged.

We are the leader in the space and looking to pick up the pace. If you strive
to own your work by delving deeply into either the world of backend or the
world of frontend engineering, then reach out!

CONTACT: kevin@forcebrands.com

------
tifa2up
Alcatraz AI | Palo Alto, CA | ONSITE or REMOTE | Machine Learning Engineer

We are looking for a mid-level software engineer with interest in machine
learning and specifically deep learning. The ideal candidate would be self-
motivated, needing little supervision and thriving working on hard, not
strictly defined problems.

Product: We are developing a new method for physical access point
authentication. Similar to FaceID on iPhone X, the technology unlocks spaces
only when it identifies the person in front of it has access. To achieve this,
we use facial detection and recognition, 3D sensing and artificial
intelligence to enable highly secure and frictionless entry into physical
locations.

Job description: Help develop facial recognition and anti-spoofing algorithms
Train machine learning models Collect and process training data

Team: 10+ engineers

Company: Alcatraz AI is a venture-backed, Series A startup based in Palo Alto,
we're currently in stealth.

If interested, send an email with your resume to ab@alcatraz.ai

We're looking forward to speaking with you!

------
ckridler
Root | Columbus, OH | Full-time | Onsite | $80k-$150k |
[https://joinroot.com](https://joinroot.com)

Root is an auto insurance carrier, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data
science to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance premiums for
good drivers significantly as a result.

We're a startup — we're 70 people who have been working on this since March
2015. We've built an iOS and Android app that gathers data on how well people
drive. We use that to set insurance prices. To build the best possible product
and user experience, we went through the arduous process of starting an
insurance carrier from scratch.

We're focused on becoming a national insurance carrier and are now live in 10
states.

We raised a $7M Series A from Drive Capital in 2015 and we're looking to bring
on a couple more talented engineers.

Tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and Javascript / React Native.

Email us at jobs@joinroot.com to apply and we'll respond to you promptly.

------
gorkemcetin
Countly Analytics | Worldwide | Full Stack Nodejs developer | Remote (GMT to
GMT+6) | [https://count.ly/full-stack-node-js-
developer/](https://count.ly/full-stack-node-js-developer/)

We are a 20-person (and growing) mobile and web analytics platform. Most of
the things we do are open source (check [http://github.com/countly/countly-
server](http://github.com/countly/countly-server)).

We track more than 14.000 mobile applications on over 1.2B devices, and
collect more than 50 billion datapoints per month on over 2000 servers.

If you like coding remotely, have a passion with open source technologies,
like to solve interesting data analysis problems & visualization
methodologies, work in an entertaining environment with smart people, this job
is for you :)

Frontend requirements: Good understanding of UI, JS, HTML, CSS

JS Backend requirements: Nodejs + MongoDB

Platform: Linux. Scripting knowledge is a plus

(PS: No recruitment firms please)

------
sergc
Full-Stack/Front End Software Engineers | Syntasa | ONSITE | Fulltime |
Washington DC Metro Area (Herndon, VA) | Visa Transfer OK | www.syntasa.com
Syntasa is a Predictive Behavioral Analytics application that leverages
machine-learning, event-processing, visualization, and big data technologies
to process billions of records in order to generate actionable customer
intelligence that improves acquisition, conversion, and retention.

What we're looking for: Experienced Full Stack and Front End Engineers for our
Application Team. Application Tech Stack: MEAN Stack (Mongodb/Postgres,
Express, AngularJS, NodeJS)

    
    
      * Experience in web development, either AngularJS/Angular or NodeJS experience required
      * Strong JavaScript skills
      * Self-motivated, able and open to learning 
      * Typescript, SQL, Linux, AWS, GCP, D3, ML experience a plus

No agencies please! Email me at Sergey DOT Cherman AT syntasa.com and mention
you're from HN.

------
hankmh
Aptible | Remote | Multiple technical and non-technical roles for those
interested in Internet security

[https://www.aptible.com/company/](https://www.aptible.com/company/)

Aptible makes people-centered security products that help SaaS developer teams
build security into their architecture and their organization's culture.

* Enclave is a container orchestration platform built for developers that automates security best practices and controls needed for deploying and scaling Dockerized apps in regulated industries.

* Gridiron is like the missing QuickBooks for security management. It helps developers design and run security management programs that meet and exceed requirements like HIPAA, SOC 2, and ISO 27001. Customers use it to build trust with their own customers and partners, and prepare for certifications.

Important skills we are looking for include: EmberJS, DevOps/Site Reliability,
Security & Compliance (HIPAA, HITRUST, ISO 27001, SOC 2, PCI-DSS, GDPR, etc.)
expertise, SaaS Operations/Generalists, and more.

We would love to talk with anyone who is interested in Internet security and
has one or more of the competencies listed above. Specific roles that we are
looking for today:

1\. Senior Site Reliability Engineer

2\. Senior Software Engineer

3\. Support Engineer

4\. Growth Ops (Sales Ops / Marketing Ops)

Reasons to work at Aptible:

* Small team, (relatively) large customer base filled with innovators in challenging industries (namely healthtech and fintech)

* Fully remote

* Our products have dramatic impact on important aspects of our customer's business (specifically: the safety and security of their customers' data)

------
eli
Industry Dive | [https://industrydive.com/jobs](https://industrydive.com/jobs)
| Washington, DC | ONSITE F/T & INTERN

Industry Dive is a profitable, growing, six-year old B2B media company that
provides business news and analysis to millions of executives in a dozen
different industries. See e.g. utilitydive.com or retaildive.com or
marketingdive.com

We're expanding our team and are seeking either Junior or Mid-Level Software
Engineer. We are mostly a Python shop and our major projects include a CMS
built on Django and a Data Warehousing ETL built on Apache Airflow.

The best candidates are self-motivated, entrepreneurial, curious,
collaborative, and enjoy working on a variety of different projects and
technologies. This position reports to the CTO (me). Please feel free to reach
out with any questions: eli-at-industrydive-dot-com

Also hiring for an engineering intern as well as business reporters and
editors in a variety of industries.

~~~
ravisteja12
Do you offer visa sponsorship?

------
konraddddd
Cringle GmbH | Berlin, Berlin | FULL-TIME | ONSITE | Senior Android Developer

Cringle is an innovative FinTech company that is revolutionising the way
people pay each other. Our vision is to enable every person to send money to
their friends within seconds. We are the leading peer-to-peer payment solution
in Germany and are planing on rapidly expanding our business all across
Europe. We are located on the beautiful Friedrichstrasse in Berlin, Mitte. Our
team consists of passionate and and highly motived entrepreneurs, software
engineers and designers with only one goal in mind - making Cringle the
European standard for mobile payments.

We are looking for a senior Android developer to lead our mobile app
development. Interested? [https://cringle.net/en/jobs/android-
developer](https://cringle.net/en/jobs/android-developer)

If you’re interested in joining our team, send us an email at jobs@cringle.net

------
edawerd
Gusto | VISA, San Francisco or Denver | Senior Rails/React Engineer | San
Francisco

Gusto is building delightful payroll, benefits, and HR software for small
businesses.

We process $30B+ in annual payments for more than 40,000 corporate customers,
helping them with payroll, health insurance, 401(k), and a host of HR
features. We have a team of super-sharp, passionate, hard-working, and
friendly software engineers. You can read more about us on our engineering
blog: [https://engineering.gusto.com/](https://engineering.gusto.com/)

Some of the technologies we use: Ruby/Rails, JavaScript, React, MySQL,
Postgres, Redis, Chef, Terraform, AWS, Kafka.

We have openings to work in our Payroll, HR, Benefits, SRE and FinTech teams.

Apply at [https://gusto.com/careers](https://gusto.com/careers) or email me
directly.

Interview process: 1 technical phone screen and 1 onsite interview (~4.5 hours
of interviews + pair programming)

------
gaige
Jaunt, Inc. | San Mateo, CA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://jauntvr.com/](https://jauntvr.com/)

Jaunt builds platforms for creating and distributing immersive content. Right
now we are looking to hire a data infrastructure engineer to work on our
analytics pipeline, a full-stack engineer to work on our media management and
distribution platform, an iOS developer to work on VR/AR/XR application and
library development, and a QA engineer to work on our publication,
distribution, and SDK platform. We are a mid-stage startup and have raised
around $100m from top-tier VCs.

More positions and details at
[https://jauntvr.com/careers/](https://jauntvr.com/careers/), or feel free to
shoot me questions (I'm Adam, Software Engineering Manager at Jaunt working on
the distribution platform) directly at adamg@jauntvr.com. No agencies, please.

------
bernardom
Insikt Inc. | Sr. BE Engineer + FE Engineer + Risk Analyst + Product Strategy
+ Online Marketing Manager|San Francisco & Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE, will
transfer H1-B

Insikt is a rapidly growing technology company with a mission to help
underserved families and small businesses find responsible credit options. We
just closed our series D round:
[http://tcrn.ch/2CFaqhs](http://tcrn.ch/2CFaqhs)

Our codebase is mostly Java and Javascript FE: JavaScript - Angular moving to
React. BE: MongoDB moving to PostgreSQL

Based on our stack, the opportunity to learn is: ReactJS and Redux, Middle
layer development using Javascript on Koa, Microservices built using Java and
managed using Spring Cloud, also the ability to learn Hibernate, AWS, Elastic,
Kubernetes, Consumer Lending Financial Domain.

Please email your CV to smarraccini [at] company-name.com if you'd like to
chat. In the subject line, please use this format - HackerNews / Position.

------
aembleton
Rideways | Java and Node Developers | Manchester, UK |
[https://www.rideways.com/](https://www.rideways.com/) | ONSITE

Rideways is building a platform for ground transport solutions. This means
that our customers can book taxis, buses and trains. We're using Java 8,
Spring MVC, React, Camel and AWS to make it easier to book a taxi, bus, train
or shuttle from the airport to your hotel or conference centre.

We are hiring:

\- Frontend (node) developers
([http://grnh.se/ts3cw71](http://grnh.se/ts3cw71))

\- Frontend (node) lead developer
([http://grnh.se/mdh5yg1](http://grnh.se/mdh5yg1))

\- Principal Java developer ([http://grnh.se/hgs75x1](http://grnh.se/hgs75x1))

\- Lead Java developer ([http://grnh.se/l4sj6i1](http://grnh.se/l4sj6i1))

\- Test Engineer ([http://grnh.se/akrltg1](http://grnh.se/akrltg1))

\- Product owner ([http://grnh.se/d03c2e1](http://grnh.se/d03c2e1))

\- UX Researcher ([http://grnh.se/vrcg5d1](http://grnh.se/vrcg5d1))

We are a small team within the larger Rentalcars.com company and we are
looking for enthusiastic developers, keen on working in an agile team.

If you are interested, please email me on arthurembleton@rideways.com or apply
through our jobs board at [http://grnh.se/fvg20p](http://grnh.se/fvg20p) where
you can see all of the jobs currently available across Rentalcars.com

------
RubikloudTech
Rubikloud Technologies | Downtown Toronto, Canada | Various Opportunities |
Full-time, Onsite | [https://rubikloud.com/](https://rubikloud.com/)

We believe that Retail and Data Science are changing at an unprecedented pace.
We are building an advanced machine learning platform focused on predicting
consumer behaviour on behalf of retailers. We are building a culture where
brilliant engineers and professionals come together to solve problems that are
difficult or too challenging for others. Together we’re helping our clients to
transform their businesses by simply making it easier to make better decisions
more often.

Check out our new careers site for our current opportunities:
[https://rubikloud.com/careers/](https://rubikloud.com/careers/). New roles
include Data Scientist, Data Science Engineer, QA Engineer, Analytics Manager
and more!

------
nolite
CloudSpy | REMOTE | INTERN | PART-TIME | Marketing & Content Writing

Many tech companies nowadays are building their computing infrastructure on
cloud-computing platforms. This allows them to quickly build out their
solutions using a pay-as-you-go model, eliminating huge upfront investments.
However, most companies struggled with the complexity of managing and
monitoring their costs using the pay-as-you-go models.

CloudSpy provides companies with simple, easy-to-use tools that let them
monitor and reduce their bills on the Amazon Web Services (AWS) cloud.

We’re looking for an independant lead marketer to take over our efforts in
content writing, and online marketing. This is a fully remote role, with a
flexible schedule.

This will develop into a long-term role, so we are looking for the right
personality with the motivation to learn and grow as a marketer.

More information, and apply here:
[https://goo.gl/NJb5wg](https://goo.gl/NJb5wg)

------
aren
Foxpass (YCS15) | San Francisco, CA | FULL-TIME | ONSITE or REMOTE | Senior
Software Engineer (Backend) & Account Executive

Foxpass, a YCombinator (S15) company, is looking for early employees who wish
to create software to help companies implement good security practices in
their infrastructure. Doing security "the right way" should be easy. Our first
product offers SSH key management, LDAP, and RADIUS in the cloud to ensure
that engineers and employees use their own accounts to log into servers and
wireless networks. Furthermore, we're encouraging companies to make access
control API-based, so that access can be given and then rescinded as soon as
possible (on-call shift over, JIRA ticket closed, etc.).

We are looking for:

1) A senior back-end engineer who has significant experience with building and
operating high-uptime, high-performance systems in the cloud.

2) An account executive to manage the inbound leads and convert them into
happy Foxpass customers.

email me: aren@foxpass.com

------
floschmidt
Make.TV | VP Engineering | Full-time | Cologne,Germany | ONSITE

Make.TV reinvents content acquisition and discovery for live mobile video
production. Using Make.TV Live Video Cloud, producers can acquire user-
generated and premium live content using smartphones, pro cameras, and
encoders. The best video can then be selected, managed and then distributed to
any broadcast, social or OTT network.

More information: [https://www.make.tv/vp-
engineering.296.en.html](https://www.make.tv/vp-engineering.296.en.html)

Apply here directly:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/maketv/view/P_AAAAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/maketv/view/P_AAAAAACAAADCLfENEGa2Lh)

More job offers:
[https://www.make.tv/careers.67.en.html](https://www.make.tv/careers.67.en.html)

Contact me directly: fschmidt@make.tv

------
agotterer
Knotch | Senior Backend Engineers, Fullstack Engineers, Data Scientist | NYC |
On-site or remote

Knotch ([https://www.knotch.it](https://www.knotch.it)) is a series A funded
($14M) brand measurement platform used by some of the world’s largest brands
and distributed on some of the internet’s most popular publications. Our stack
includes Ruby, NodeJS, Postgres, Elasticsearch, MongoDB, Rails, Grape,
Express, Redis, React, D3, StatsD, Docker, Terraform, Ansible, AWS, and more.

Company benefits:

\- Free health, dental, and vision insurance.

\- Free lunch

\- Free metrocard

\- Unlimited vacation and sick days

\- Flexible work from home / remote policy

\- Dog friendly office

\- Discretionary bonus program

Senior Backend Engineer:
[https://www.knotch.it/jobs?gh_jid=117814](https://www.knotch.it/jobs?gh_jid=117814)

Fullstack Engineer:
[https://www.knotch.it/jobs?gh_jid=268197](https://www.knotch.it/jobs?gh_jid=268197)

Data Scientist: No JD at the moment, email adam|at|knotch|.|com

------
haskman
S&P Global | Full-Time | US - New York, Boston, Denver. India - Gurgaon

S&P Global is hiring functional programmers at various levels and locations in
US and India. No Remote.

We are the Analytics Product Development Team, a relatively small group of
developers focused on building next generation financial models and
applications that leverage S&P's world-class data sets. Last year we launched
a re-imagined Portfolio Analytics product that helps investment managers of
all types measure the efficacy of their investment strategies and identify
areas of risk in their equity portfolios. Put your FP skills to use as we move
on to multiple asset classes, intraday analytics, and strategy modeling.

Functional Programming has a relatively long history here at S&P Global. We
build our back-end data calculation engine using purely-functional Scala in
2008 and have been building new models and expanding it ever since. We created
Ermine, a Haskell-like language featuring row types that can run on the JVM.
Ermine drives our templating, reporting, and database access, adding type-
safety to user-generated layouts. The new Portfolio Analytics is a single page
web application that makes extensive use of PureScript. All of this co-exists
in a diverse tech ecosystem that includes the JVM, .NET, and SQL Server.

We have a few open positions, so we are looking for developers with varying
levels of experience. Ideal candidates have FP experience, but we'd still like
to talk with you if you are just getting started with FP and are looking to
grow. Please email resumes or questions to smcfarland@spglobal.com.

Gurgaon candidates, please email anupam_jain@spglobal.com and apply here
-[https://spgi.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/SPGI_Careers/job/Gurgaon-...](https://spgi.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/SPGI_Careers/job/Gurgaon-
Haryana-IN/Software--Developer--II_233622-1).

------
mwillmott
Blaze | London, UK | Front End & Mobile Engineer | Full Time, Onsite

Working with some of the largest urban transportation organisations in the
world, we are combining our expertise in creating innovative hardware with our
vision to change the way people move around cities. We’re building a new team
to lead the development of mobile and web products that will be used by
cyclists, transport providers and fleet operators.

We are a small, fast paced engineering team, building connected devices and
mobile applications that people rely on to move around cities. We work
extensively on both the Native and Javascript side of React Native
applications.

We're hiring mobile and web engineers to lead the development of a new product
we'll be launching later in 2018!

Please contact cecelia@blaze.cc directly if you are interested! You can browse
our careers page at: [https://blaze.cc/careers/](https://blaze.cc/careers/)

------
priteau
University of Chicago | Cloud Computing Software Developer | Chicago (IL, USA)
| FULL TIME, ONSITE, VISA

About us: The Nimbus team is a pioneer in infrastructure cloud computing
having developed what is now recognized as the first open source
Infrastructure-as-a-Service implementation. Since 2014, we have been running
Chameleon, a national experimental testbed for cloud computing research
([https://www.chameleoncloud.org](https://www.chameleoncloud.org)).

About the job: The job will focus particularly on the development and
operation of phase 2 of the Chameleon testbed (mainly built using OpenStack
software), as well as cloud computing platforms supporting High Performance
Computing and Big Data applications and systems.

Visit [http://www.nimbusproject.org/jobs/](http://www.nimbusproject.org/jobs/)
for the full job description and how to apply.

------
mickeyben
Drivy | Multiple jobs (Backend, Full-Stack, Data) | Paris, France | ONSITE,
REMOTE, Full-time | [https://en.drivy.com/jobs](https://en.drivy.com/jobs),
[https://drivy.engineering](https://drivy.engineering)

We believe shared cars are a better way to move around, offering more
flexibility and more convenience.

We are already the #1 car rental marketplace in Europe, and we believe the
adoption will be 100 times larger in just a few years.

We are present in several countries, have great mobile apps, and kickass
hardware. And we're just getting started.

We're looking for Backend, Full-Stack and Data engineers.

Take a look at our engineering blog -
[https://drivy.engineering](https://drivy.engineering)
[https://en.drivy.com/jobs](https://en.drivy.com/jobs)

Please apply via the above link and mention Hacker News!

~~~
mickeyben
Why the downvote? If my post was wrong in any ways I'm happy to edit it if
possible or post a reply.

~~~
tom_mellior
It wasn't me who downvoted, but some guesses:

\- there is a movement to upvote posts with salary range information, I think
some people might also downvote posts without salary ranges

\- you say nothing about the technologies you use, which makes it harder to
find your post in this huge thread if I'm looking to work with specific things

\- someone might simply dislike your product

------
TigerspikeLON
Tigerspike | Senior iOS Engineer| FULL TIME | Goodge St, London |
[https://tigerspike.com/](https://tigerspike.com/)

Tigerspike a growing Digital Products company with 9 offices around the world
(including Sydney, NY, Dubai & Singapore). We work across a range of
industries on consumer & enterprise apps with clients such as Emirates, New
Look, The UN & Westfield.

We take our clients from concept to architecture and through to development
and support. These relationships can be as short as four weeks but often lead
to a continuous delivery model which can be as long as two years.We follow all
Scrum rituals and have a strong focus on code quality, following SOLID
principles and Clean code guidelines.

Take a look at the role for more details:
[http://bit.ly/2Afezte](http://bit.ly/2Afezte) or drop me an email:
michelle.coulson@tigerspike.com

------
MarMarMars
NEURALINK | Software engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Neuralink is a new neural engineering company founded by Elon Musk.

Our goal is to develop brain-machine interfaces so useful and so safe that
ordinary people will choose to get them like they get a smartphone.
Neuralink's aim is to bring humans and machines closer so software forms a
true extension of ourselves, rather than something separate we interact with
slowly and awkwardly.

We are hiring for a fairly diverse set of technical backgrounds. There is a
ton of software to write ranging from firmware to surgical robotics control to
an experiment management web app. Experience with C++ for robotics is
especially desirable. Culturally, we place a premium on diligence, care and
thoroughness rather than trying out every latest cool framework.

If you are up for the challenge check out our website:
[https://neuralink.com](https://neuralink.com)

------
BayLabs
Bay Labs | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Bay Labs is actively hiring!

www.baylabs.io

Bay Labs is at the forefront of bringing deep learning advances to critical
unsolved healthcare problems.

We have assembled an exceptional team of clinicians, engineers, and scientists
who are developing breakthrough technologies in cardiovascular imaging and
care addressing the largest cause of death in the US. The Bay Labs team brings
diverse expertise to the problem of diagnosing and managing heart disease with
leaders in machine learning, visual neuroscience, robotics, and physics. We
have teamed up with a network of world-class clinical and academic advisors,
progressing in a very short period of time. Current investors in Bay Labs are
recognized leaders in venture capital.

Learn more and apply here:

Platform Software Engineer:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/b5ae67de-5208-4072-8408-5170c9...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/b5ae67de-5208-4072-8408-5170c9342f86?source=hackernews)

Experienced Backend Software Engineer:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/7efd1ccd-02d8-46af-
afb2-713a3d...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/7efd1ccd-02d8-46af-
afb2-713a3d5ec404?source=hackernews)

DevOps/Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/5f7440a5-00e8-411a-9803-871013...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/5f7440a5-00e8-411a-9803-8710134b3dbb?source=hackernews)

Experienced Research Engineer - Deep Learning:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/c3ac8da0-0b48-4e2e-876f-698406...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/c3ac8da0-0b48-4e2e-876f-698406c5ddb0?source=hackernews)

... and more!

------
gracegarey
Watsi | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | On-site preferred

We're looking for mission-driven, full-stack engineers to join our team.

Watsi is a San Francisco-based nonprofit building technology to finance
universal healthcare. We’re a small, agile team united by the belief that
everyone deserves healthcare, and motivated by the opportunity to use
technology as a massive lever for positive change in the world. So far, our
work has helped make life-changing healthcare possible for more than 20,000
people in 23 countries.

At Watsi, the code we write makes a direct impact on people’s health — whether
by enabling patients to access services they previously couldn’t, or by
helping health system administrators devise strategies to improve the quality
and affordability of care.

More info here:
[http://blog.watsi.org/engineers/](http://blog.watsi.org/engineers/). Please
email jobs@watsi.org to apply.

------
YasminaElFekri
Sentiance | Interpreting human behavior from smartphone-generated sensor data
with AI | Antwerp, Belgium, Europe | ONSITE | VISA sponsorship OK | Full-time
| Junior - Medior - Senior Mobile SDK Engineers (iOS and/or Android)

We are a data science company that uses AI and machine learning algorithms to
analyze low level sensor data from IOT objects (like smartphones) to better
understand and predict human behavior and context. We believe AI has the power
to improve people’s lives and we work with some of the biggest and most
innovative companies in the world to make this mission a reality every day.
We're based in Belgium and Lithuania and we're growing, fast :).

We’re looking for Mobile SDK Engineers to support our rapid growth. What we
offer you is not a classic app development job but a position that enables you
to dive deep into low level embedded programming, on the cutting edge of IOT
and Machine Learning:

\- Mobile SDK Support Engineer (iOS & Android)

\- Android SDK Engineer

\- iOS SDK Engineer

\- Senior Mobile SDK Engineer (iOS and/or Android)

More information and full job postings here:
[http://www.sentiance.com/jobs/](http://www.sentiance.com/jobs/)

We are a well-funded scale-up, with 60 people and over 15 nationalities,
working hard together to make our company a success. We offer a high-energy,
positive and constructive working atmosphere. If you need to relocate for this
job, we offer Visa sponsorship and relocation support. On top of your salary,
we offer a healthy work-life balance and some great benefits to support your
wellbeing, from meal coupons to fresh fruit, discount on your gym membership,
yoga in the office and many more.

Please apply via our website:
[http://www.sentiance.com/jobs/](http://www.sentiance.com/jobs/)

------
ErinSlack
Oscar Insurance is a startup using technology, data & design to change the way
people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare industry by
putting people first, not business and cost.

[https://www.hioscar.com/careers](https://www.hioscar.com/careers)

We're currently hiring for a variety of Full-time/Onsite roles here in our New
York City, Arizona and now our new Engineering outpost in Los Angeles (Culver
City)

Software Engineer: Data/Systems (LA):
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=692396](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=692396)

Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (LA):
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=692806](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=692806)

Site Reliability Engineer (NYC):
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=945465](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=945465)

Jr. Site Reliability Engineer (NYC):
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=13255](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=13255)

IT Analyst (NYC):
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=849206](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=849206)

Sr. Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=247940](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=247940)

Sr. Software Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=248056](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=248056)

------
gpoort
Rescale | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://www.rescale.com](https://www.rescale.com)

Software Engineer

Rescale provides a platform for engineers to run simulations in the cloud. We
have some interesting technical challenges and we need people to work on them.
Our challenges range from ensuring robust deployments in the face of cloud
failures to optimizing the configuration of simulation codes to creating an
intuitive interface for complicated simulation setups.

Our software stack is a django api and angular frontend, with a java backend.

We're looking to hire smart, motivated people continually looking to improve
their craft. Python experience is a must, and bonus points if you're good at
java.

Apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/7ba1f2fd-c4fe-4c2f-9822-111068...](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/7ba1f2fd-c4fe-4c2f-9822-1110685020d5)

------
mrpman
RentPath | Software Engineer + Sr SW Engineers | Atlanta, GA | Full Time
REMOTE RentPath is a leading digital media company. Empowering millions to
find apartments and houses for rent.

If you're looking for an opportunity to learn, teach, grow, and be a part of a
dedicated team of engineers working with some interesting technologies, please
apply.

\-- Clojure:
[https://www.rentpath.com/openings/?uID=&ref=Applied+Directly...](https://www.rentpath.com/openings/?uID=&ref=Applied+Directly&cjobid=CS981798105&rpid=36239&postid=DMOzvX95JLQ)

\-- Elixir:
[https://www.rentpath.com/openings/?uID=&ref=Applied+Directly...](https://www.rentpath.com/openings/?uID=&ref=Applied+Directly&cjobid=CS161865103&rpid=36160&postid=S_7cdhknQR0)

or email me at mperryman+hn@rentpath.com. Thanks!

------
mikefrancoise
CyLon - Cyber Security Accelerator | London | United, Kingdom | Full Time

We’re Europe’s first cyber security accelerator. Since early 2015 we’ve
supported and funded a broad range of cyber security startups originating from
across the world. Twice a year we invite eight startups to co-locate to our
incredible London offices for our 13-week programme. The companies go through
an intense curriculum tailored to scaling deep tech startups. CyLon's alumni
have gone on to secure investment from some of the world's leading investors,
and count FTSE 100 and other global companies amongst their clients. We’re a
lean operating team and are looking for an awesome Content & Community Manager
and Accelerator Associate to join us in early 2018.

AVAILABLE POSITIONS:

~ ACCELERATOR ASSOCIATE

~ CONTENT AND COMMUNITY MANAGER

\--> Apply now and read more at
[http://cylon.workable.com](http://cylon.workable.com)

------
james-whitehat
WhiteHat | Fullstack Developer | London, UK | ONSITE | Full-time

You’ll be joining us as part of a growing team to help build the first version
of our platform - a greenfield Elixir/Phoenix project. You’ll be closely
involved in the product roadmap and all decisions concerning the tech stack.

We’re keen to hire excellent people from any background, previous experience
with Elixir is not essential if you have experience with another functional
language.

Our mission is to accelerate incredible careers and develop a diverse group of
future leaders. We want to address the lack of high-quality, career-focused
apprenticeships on offer for ambitious young people and provide employers with
the means to attract the best non-graduate talent.

Tech stack: PostgreSQL, Elixir, Vue JS.

More info and apply here:
[https://whitehat-2.workable.com/jobs/458249](https://whitehat-2.workable.com/jobs/458249)

------
scramjet
Great-West Financial | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site | Front-end Developer

Position will be working on Great-West’s modern front-end applications. As a
Front-end Developer you will be involved in all stages of the project
lifecycle from collaborating on requirements, to development, to
implementation in production environments. This position is very hands-on and
requires a strong ability to adapt to challenging problems and an intense
desire to work as part of a cohesive team.

    
    
      - Experience in JavaScript and HTML5 / CSS3
      - Experience writing code utilizing a Font-end (MV*) framework (React / AngularJS)
      - Testing experience including unit and e2e testing
    

Apply here: [https://jobs-gwl.icims.com/jobs/15001/developer-
web/job](https://jobs-gwl.icims.com/jobs/15001/developer-web/job)

------
nschader
Front Porch | Front End Developer | Full-time | Sonora, CA (Local or Remote)
Please Submit resumes to nschader@frontporch.com We are looking for a skilled
Front End Developer (local or remote) to work on a brand new user interface
for our recently acquired Get More Math product. Get More Math was developed
by a math teacher to provide cumulative, personalized learning for every
student and promote long-term retention. You will be working with a small,
agile team on the interface that teachers use to manage their classes. Who
we’re looking for * You have ambition to grow as a developer and learn from
your peers * You are proactive and know how to take responsibility * You can
work in fast-paced teams * You keep up to date with the latest developments in
web technologies The Ideal Candidate Will Have: * 5+ years of experience as a
Software Engineer with a focus on UI and firm understanding of front-end best
practices * Experience with React.js * Experience with functional reactive
programming * Experience with SQL * Experience using Git and Github within a
team * Experience working in an agile development environment using SCRUM or
Kanban Bonus Points If You Have: * Experience with Java, Typescript, Postgres,
Redux, Next.js What we offer * Professional development * A competitive salary
* 401K, Health, dental, vision, and life insurance options for employees and
family * Paid Time Off, Paid Holidays * Work remote (U.S. based) or local in
our newly remodeled office About us Front Porch employees treat one another
like extended family members. Our company leaders demonstrate strong values,
including a commitment to family, innovation, team building, and helping
employees achieve their full potential. Our employees enjoy company-sponsored
training, employee appreciation and team building events, casual dress code,
flex time, and an ideal mixture of challenging work in a relaxed and creative
environment. We work hard, and the rewards are great. More info about Get More
Math can be found at [https://getmoremath.com/](https://getmoremath.com/).

------
dwolfand
United Income | FinTech Startup | Full Stack Engineer - Node and/or Python
background | Onsite in Washington, DC | Full Time

We’re hiring! United Income is a fintech startup looking to add engineering
talent to our team. Email us at engineering@unitedincome.com if this describes
you.

• Do you care about delivering quality product to your users?

• Is providing maintainable, tested code to your fellow engineers (and future
self) important to you?

• Do you have a deep understanding of Javascript or Python?

• When you encounter a problem that isn't neatly packaged and fully defined,
are you passionate about digging into it and refining a solution?

If you can answer yes to these questions, you'll find working here exciting
and engaging.

At United Income, we value collaboration. We encourage one another to build
phenomenal things, and individually we’re all passionate about doing our best
work. You'll be responsible for solving some hard problems in consumer
finance. As you tackle these problems head on, you'll work with others across
the company to make sure you have all the information you need.

Some of our engineering roles involve cool mathematical modeling. If you can
engineer and you also have fun thinking about math, we have some opportunities
for you that can be difficult to find in standard engineering jobs. We are
committed to equal opportunity and diverse hiring. Even more important than
hiring is supporting our diverse team, and we are dedicated to equitable pay
and transparency.

As you know, this industry moves FAST. If you have 10 years of Node.js
experience...well we think you’re lying ;) We don't expect you to be familiar
with our entire tech stack (buzzwords: Javascript/Python/React/AWS/CI/CD/Git).
What’s important is your willingness and ability to learn. We want to see your
curiosity and passion for what’s out there.

~~~
lakunle
Hi, I sent in my cv some days ago. Please check it. Thanks

------
santoriv
BMC Group | Full-time, remote (worldwide) | Senior C# full stack (emphasis on
backend) web developer | $ Hourly (full time) - Highly Competitive - funded

We're a small distributed team of 2 core developers, 2 support service
configuration specialists / BAs, and a PM, looking a 3rd core developer to
help us build an insurance application, and improve our existing technical
products and services.

We need a self-reliant developer with extensive .NET experience (5+ years) who
is comfortable building robust and well-tested products end-to-end. As a
member of our small team, you will serve a critical role and have a large
impact on what we produce.

Insurance software may not sound sexy on the surface, but we are tackling some
unique and challenging problems related to groundbreaking Japanese language
services on the backend, along with producing modern, high quality,
differentiating, and rich user experience features.

We enjoy a friendly and collaborative work environment. We all have families
and understand the value of life outside of work. Although we expect you to
work full-time, we have an accommodating and flexible schedule.

.NET technologies used: C# 7, Core MVC 2, Entity Framework Core 2.0, MS SQL
Server, Azure App Service, PowerShell, Visual Studio

Experience with unit testing and integration testing is required.

Strong English communication skills are required.

Experience working remotely is a plus but not required.

Knowledge of Japanese is helpful but not required.

Other technologies we utilize:

Webpack, Babel, ES6, React, Mobx, Elasticsearch, MySQL, AWS: EC2, S3, Elastic
Beanstalk, Linux, NodeJS, Terraform, TeamCity, Docker, Ansible, Git

Please contact eric.lesch@bmc-group.co.jp with the subject title ".NET
Developer", your resume, and any links to side projects, github, etc. Thank
you for reading!

------
wmahler
Creighton University | HortonWorks Engineer/Admin and Senior Full Stack JS
Engineers | Omaha, NE | Onsite or Remote (US-only), Contract Creighton
University is a Jesuit, Catholic university bridging health, law, business and
the arts and sciences for a more just world. Join us in building a new higher
education digital experience.

You are good match for this position if you are a motivated and energetic
hortonworks engineer or full-stack developer, you take initiative, find
solutions to problems, you are thorough and know how to produce results
quickly under minimal supervision.

    
    
      Our stack is a combination of:
      * Frontend: Javascript, React, Webpack, Bootstrap
      * Middleware: NodeJS, Express, Passport, Nginx, 
      * Backend: Cassandra, MySQL, Ambari, Ranger, Kafka, ZooKeeper, Spark, Hive, HDFS
    

Please send your resume to williammahler1 [at] creighton.edu for
consideration.

~~~
lakunle
Hi, I sent in my cv some weeks ago. Please take a look at it. Thanks

------
whitperson
Senior Backend Engineer | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru is one of the fastest growing SaaS companies in NYC. Our retail and
publishing customers are among the largest organizations worldwide and they
use our platform to provide a connected customer experience across email, web
and mobile. We use data science to drive predictive marketing. We're a
technology team that...

\--Is composed of small collaborative teams across engineering, data science,
data platforms, and ops

\--Solves challenges that make a real impact on the day-to-day operations of
our 400 customers

\--Scales our platforms to handle billions of monthly inbound and outbound
messages

\--Works in a leading-edge, technology-focused environment

\--Makes significant contributions to the scalability of our technology and
has a voice in the direction of our product and operations

Sailthru Careers Page: [http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

We are also hiring for non-Engineering roles:

Senior Technical Recruiter | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Customer Success Manager | Los Angeles |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Customer Success Manager | San Francisco |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Digital Marketing Strategist | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Content Marketing Specialist | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

------
alie
System1 | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE

System1, an adtech startup based in Venice Beach, is hiring!

Sr. Data Pipeline Engineer: Python, SQL, AWS [http://system1.com/job-
listing/6c0f2955-9742-4302-a4c5-8c40c...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/6c0f2955-9742-4302-a4c5-8c40cca75bf2)

Architect, Data Warehouse: Python, SQL, AWS [http://system1.com/job-
listing/eae82bb0-1801-4ca2-ba4c-dd2cd...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/eae82bb0-1801-4ca2-ba4c-dd2cd66fc261)

DevOps Engineer: AWS, Python [http://system1.com/job-
listing/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-a3409...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-a340996ad4d4)

Software Engineer: Python [http://system1.com/job-
listing/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-19b27...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-19b276e81ba6)

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://system1.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c400...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c4009e073e6)

Front End Engineer: JavaScipt, Node, Jinja [http://system1.com/job-
listing/c358b94c-4c65-4651-9ac6-84254...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/c358b94c-4c65-4651-9ac6-84254fe1de2e)

\--

System1 | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

System1 is also hiring in our Bellevue office!

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://system1.com/job-
listing/d94c450b-da6f-465e-a6a7-796a0...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/d94c450b-da6f-465e-a6a7-796a03f9dc7b)

------
galori
San Francisco, CA | REMOTE OK in the US | US based only | Experienced Full
Stack Rails Developer | Stitchfix | Full-time

Hello, we're continuing to do a ton of hiring at Stitchfix. I'm responsible
for a small team working on cross functional projects; Last year we worked on
expanding Stitchfix to support Mens clothing, and then we also built the
engine that drives stitchfix's Style Profile and made it more flexible. We
work closely with the Data Science team, and our goal is always to serve our
customers better using the information they provided while not being creepy
:-)

Stitchfix is a clothing / style personalization service. Search Instagram for
#stitchfix, which will tell you a whole lot about us, how much our customers
love us and you'll get an idea of our business. Come back when you're done.

There are a slew of other super interesting open dev roles across stitchfix,
including in:

    
    
      * the Consumer Facing team
      * the Warehouse Tools teams
      * the Styling Tools teams
      * (and many others)
    
    

You can reach out directly to me (gal at stitchfix.com) - I'm a Principal
Engineer and a hiring manager at Stitchfix. Here is a job posting roughly
covering the role I'm hiring for:
[https://www.stitchfix.com/careers?gh_jid=455296&gh_src=r8m5v](https://www.stitchfix.com/careers?gh_jid=455296&gh_src=r8m5v)

Stitch Fix's "Multithreaded" Tech Jobs blog & site
([http://technology.stitchfix.com](http://technology.stitchfix.com)) has a lot
more about the team and other positions (we’re also hiring iOS, DevOps, and
UX)

(BTW I used to include an ASCII sweater in this post but then Hacker News mods
told me to stop, so now you have to go here if you want to see it:
[http://ascii.co.uk/art/jumper](http://ascii.co.uk/art/jumper))

------
fuzzieozzie
CompilerWorks | San Francisco Bay Area | Full-time, remote | $100k-$220k
driven by your productivity. We are currently a team of 8 across 3 continents.

[http://www.compilerworks.com/job.html](http://www.compilerworks.com/job.html)
(experienced Java devs only)

CompilerWorks is a bespoke compiler company, with our core product centered
around compiling one dialect of SQL to execute on a different backend - e.g.
would you like to run Oracle PL/SQL on a Postgre database? You can with
CompilerWorks. With this core capability our compilers are being deployed to
do a lot more than simply transpile code.

We are driven to solve interesting engineering problems where compilers are
useful. We have found many interesting applications in the world of
databases/datawarehouses and "big data."

Let us know if you are interested info {at} compilerworks.com

------
pieh
Pie | London, UK | Junior QA Tester / QA Intern | Full-time | Onsite

Pie is on a mission to modernise the freight industry in a way no-one else
can. Backed by one of Europe's largest leading delivery companies, we provide
a service that enables resource management, order and route creation, vehicle
tracking and proactive monitoring.

We are searching for a Junior QA Tester to join us in our small QA team in a
collaborative environment which is a great place to learn and contribute!
You'll work closely with our product managers and developers to test, find and
manage bugs, and ensure the quality across our product suite (Web, Android and
iOS apps).

For more information see the posting on our website: [http://pie.io/work-for-
us/junior-qa-tester](http://pie.io/work-for-us/junior-qa-tester)

To apply or ask any questions, please email hr@piemapping.com

------
ApptentiveY
Apptentive |Senior Backend Engineer | Seattle | attrs: ONSITE, SALARY: Sr
Market + Equity, [https://www.apptentive.com/](https://www.apptentive.com/) As
a Senior Software Engineer, you will be responsible for the design,
development, testing, and deployment of products that help companies
communicate with their customers in deep and personal ways. We service over
1.5 million API requests per minute and our SDK is installed on over 1.75
billion devices around the world. We are a small team ~15 engineers and our
technology stack is built with Ruby on Rails, Scala, and Python, running on
Cassandra, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, and Kafka.
[https://www.apptentive.com/about/careers/](https://www.apptentive.com/about/careers/)
$130-$170

------
jaredtking
Invoiced | Backend and Frontend Software Engineers | Austin, TX | Onsite |
Full-time | [https://invoiced.com/careers](https://invoiced.com/careers)

Invoiced is a startup that helps companies modernize and automate their
billing processes. We work with companies that have high-volume or complex
billing processes that have recently outgrown/broken their current billing
system.

We are looking for both backend and frontend engineers that are passionate
about delivering high-quality, testable code (because who likes getting a bill
for the wrong amount?). The ideal candidate should be comfortable shipping
production-level code in a fast-moving environment. We are currently a team of
two developers supporting over 15,000 businesses that rely on our software to
get paid.

What we use: PHP (Symfony 4), MariaDB, Redis, AWS, AngularJS

Reach out to us at founders@invoiced.com

------
erodr015
Brain Corp (San Diego) - Softbank and Qualcomm backed AI company.

Brain Corp's A.I. technology enables machines to perceive their environments,
control motion, and navigate using visual cues, while also avoiding people and
obstacles.

\- Technical Writer - Product Manager - Robotics Systems Engineer - Field
Technician - Intern: IT Help Desk Specialist - Robotics Software Engineer /
Architect - Field Analyst - Regulatory Compliance Engineer - Sr Desktop
Support Analyst - Senior Electrical Engineer - Product Security Engineer -
Software Test Automation Engineer - Motion Planning - Software Engineer /
Scientist - Firmware Engineer - SW QA Test Engineer - Machine Learning -
Software Engineer / Scientist - Software Engineer:Autonomous Navigation
Architectures - ARM Software Development Engineer - Software Engineer -
ARM/Snapdragon - Customer Success Manager

Braincorp.com/careers

------
leaddesk
LEADDESK / Helsinki or Lappeenranta office

Do you get excited about the idea of developing the best possible cloud
contact center software solution in Europe?

We are now looking for a

SENIOR WEB DEVELOPER

to strengthen our Engineering team, based in Helsinki and Lappeenranta. Our
passion is to offer the best cloud contact center software solution to our
customers. We want you to join our talented tech team and help us develop our
product.

As a Sr. Developer you own the big picture of technical of our integrations /
software development. You will be mainly working with PHP in Linux environment
developing our product and its functionalities.

Read more about the position:
[https://leaddesk.breezy.hr/p/6fd665d43313-senior-web-
develop...](https://leaddesk.breezy.hr/p/6fd665d43313-senior-web-
developer?popup=true)

or don't hesitate to contact us: anni.hakkinen@leaddesk.com / Talent
Acquisition

------
shiv86
Goldman Sachs | Full Stack Developers, (React,Redux,AEM) Front End Engineers
(Java, Spring Jersey, Jackson,Dropwizard, MongoDB Microservices
Architecture)Back End Engineers | Full Time | Chicago | ONSITE |

Consumer Finance Technology (CFT) is a new division within the firm focused on
bringing state of the art Goldman technology to the consumer market enabling a
complete new line of business Our goal in engineering is to facilitate the
creative, iterative, and data driven creation of our all digital retail bank.

RESPONSIBILITIES AND QUALIFICATIONS This role is truly an amazing opportunity
to make an impact on a new and exciting division utilizing the latest
technology. You'll play an instrumental role in enhancing a highly visible
existing platform and building a modern UI/micro-services backend for
GSBank.com. The role will provide you an opportunity to learn, take ownership
and become a subject matter expert (SME) for our online banking platform.
You'll join a fintech startup environment with daily stand-ups, huddles and
sprints.

Basic Qualifications:

Front End: • Experience building web interfaces using HTML5, CSS, CSS3,SASS,
Bootstrap • Strong with vanilla JavaScript knowledge • Strong knowledge of
JavaScript framework: React and Redux • Experience with build tools: webpack,
grunt and npm • Knowledge of web fundamentals/ technolgies • Knowledge of
testing frameworks (Karma, Jasmine)

Server Side: • Strong Knowledge Java programming languages • Strong Knowledge
of Spring Frameworks and related Spring Projects • 7+ years of relevant
(above) work experience • Exceptional software engineering knowledge; OO
Design Principles • Experience building service highly scalable, available,
and secure service and integration layers • Experience with RESTful
Architecture • Experience with Enterprise Architecture, SOA, Micro Services
Architecture • Strong Linux/Unix skills • Experience with testing frameworks
(JUnit, Mockito etc)

Reach out: Shivam.x.Sinha at gs.com

------
rkrzr
Channable - [https://www.channable.com](https://www.channable.com) | Utrecht,
The Netherlands | ONSITE

Channable is a data feed management company that connects ecommerce companies
to all big online marketing channels (marketplaces, price comparison sites
etc.) We also optimize and synchronize product data, offers, and orders on the
various platforms.

We currently have one open position for a Python Backend Engineer.

Our Stack includes: Python (Flask), Haskell, Scala (Apache Spark), PostgreSQL,
Redis, HDFS, Ansible, Ember.js

We process millions of products per day and offer technically interesting and
challenging work. We are looking for a highly motivated and skilled engineer
to join our team in the center of Utrecht.

See [https://www.channable.com/jobs/](https://www.channable.com/jobs/) for a
detailed job description.

------
MPiccinato
Sift | Detroit, MI | Fulltime | ONSITE |
[https://www.justsift.com](https://www.justsift.com)

At Sift, we build applications to help organizations better understand their
people. We want organizations to feel more like closely knit teams, where
everyone supports each other to achieve their shared mission.

We’re just around 2 years old, but we’ve already secured 15,000+ users and
over 20 clients. We’re proud to have Quicken Loans using our apps to better
understand who makes up their amazing team.

\- Mid/Senior Backend (Node.js, Express - DevOps (AWS, Azure, moving to
containers) (REMOTE possible)

\- Mid/Senior Frontend (React, React Native) (REMOTE possible)

Shoot me an email if you have any questions or apply through our jobs site,
[https://www.justsift.com/jobs/](https://www.justsift.com/jobs/)

Mat P, CTO, matp@justsift.com

------
benjlang
Spoke | Software Engineer - AI and Learning, Frontend, Backend | Onsite |
Fulltime | San Francisco | [http://askspoke.com](http://askspoke.com)

Spoke is a young, San Francisco-based startup that is reinventing workplace
request management. A few weeks ago, we announced $28M in funding from
Greylock, Accel and others.

We’re a small team of designers, engineers and machine-learning experts who
are repeat entrepreneurs and most recently worked at Google and Twitter. We
are looking for exceptional engineers to join our team in San Francisco.

At Spoke we are using ML and NLP technologies to make workplace ticketing
systems smarter. The work spans many disciplines: Information Retrieval, NLP,
ML, and deep learning.

You can learn more and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/askspoke](https://jobs.lever.co/askspoke)

------
victorquinn
Spring | multiple positions | NYC | onsite | full-time |
[https://www.shopspring.com](https://www.shopspring.com)

Join our growing engineering team at Spring, a well-backed startup
headquartered in New York City. We recently raised a $65MM Series C to
continue growing our team. We are building the future of fashion shopping,
helping brands make the transition from brick and mortar to mobile and web. We
have built and are scaling a single source marketplace for a growing list of
great brands to sell their products direct to consumer.

A few cool challenges we are tackling: building the best in breed shopping
experience on web and mobile, building out solid API integrations with our
partners so they can integrate with our massive multi-brand product catalog,
building our own custom order management system, tons of scalability work,
building out a machine learning backed fashion recommendation engine.

We just moved into a beautiful new office last July by the Flatiron building
and we offer all the startup benefits you'd expect and were recently named one
of NYC's best places to work by Crain's
[https://vq.io/2fR8jA4](https://vq.io/2fR8jA4)

We are looking for iOS, web, and backend engineers at all levels. We are also
looking for data scientists to join our team working on our fashion
recommendation system and other gnarly data problems.

Learn more about our tech stack and working here at Spring:
[https://www.shopspring.com/engineering](https://www.shopspring.com/engineering)

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/icdh7l1](http://grnh.se/icdh7l1)

Feel free to email me directly victor at shopspring.com with any questions
about our company, our roles, etc. (but please don't send me resumes, use our
application tracking system at the link above for that)

------
ev_cord
Strava | San Francisco, CA and Denver, CO | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.strava.com](https://www.strava.com)

Strava is the social network for athletes. We’re a global community of
millions of runners, cyclists and triathletes, united by the camaraderie of
sport. Our website and mobile apps bring athletes together from all walks of
life and inspire them to unlock their potential – both as individuals and as
communities.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/strava](https://www.keyvalues.com/strava)

Our open positions: * Backend Software Engineer - Growth

* iOS Engineer- Growth

* Data Infrastructure Engineer

* Senior Software Engineer, Android

* Senior Software Engineer, Web

* Senior Software Engineer, iOS

* Software Engineer, Infrastructure

* Software Engineer, Web

* Software Engineer, iOS

* Software Engineer, Android

------
Xochipilli
Bain & Company | Machine Learning Engineer | London, UK / San Francisco, US /
Boston, US | onsite + Travel | Full Time

As a top management consulting firm, Bain & Co helps the world’s top business
leaders solve their toughest problems. Bain & Co is looking to hire Machine
Learning talent to join our Machine Learning Engineering team.

Joining the team you will help develop machine learning pipelines to solve
problems of major companies that are clients of Bain & Co. Projects typically
last 3-6 months which means that you will see a variety of problems and
business cases throughout your career.

Full job spec and application via
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/531065422/?pathWildca...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/531065422/?pathWildcard=531065422)

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area - San Mateo, CA (downtown) | ONSITE |
[https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

\----

Second Measure analyzes billions of credit card transactions to answer real-
time questions about consumer behavior.

Through our self-service analytics platform, we help our clients – some of the
world’s largest brands and investment firms – answer questions like:

    
    
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in NYC? [1]
      - What's going on in the meal-kit space? [2]
      - How dependent is Stitch Fix on its biggest spenders? [3]
      - (Check out our research blog [3])
    

We’re 25 people today - mostly senior engineers and data scientists. Two-
thirds of us are technical, half with PhDs.

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Senior Product Designer (designer #1)
      - Senior Data Scientist
      - Senior Software Engineer (backend/frontend/data/devops)
      - (more)
    

I'm a founder (mike@). Apply directly [4] or email jobs@ and CC me.

[1] [http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-
boost-...](http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-boost-from-
Uber-s-travails-11262651.php)

[2] [https://www.theinformation.com/data-suggest-more-trouble-
ahe...](https://www.theinformation.com/data-suggest-more-trouble-ahead-for-
blue-apron)

[3]
[http://blog.secondmeasure.com/2017/12/07/whales/](http://blog.secondmeasure.com/2017/12/07/whales/)

[4]
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure](https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure)

------
ori_b
Markov Corp | Software Engineer | Mountain View | Fulltime

At Markov we build devices that sense, plan and act. Our first product is a
magic box using Deep Learning and AI algorithms that we believe will
revolutionize a big market. Our CEO founded Clover Network which he sold to
First Data corporation. We're well funded and pay competitively. Our
vertically integrated tech stack covers everything from novel hardware to
cloud infrastructure.

We're looking for a strong engineer with Android and backend experience. Our
system is implemented in C++, Java, Go and Python. You will be coming early
enough to have a strong impact on our technical direction. Knowledge and
experience with machine learning, cooking and physics would be a plus, but not
required.

Please reach out to arvind@markovcorp.com.

Website: [https://markovcorp.com](https://markovcorp.com)

------
SundayInJapan
Cogent Labs | Software Engineer, Research Engineer, Research Scientist |
Tokyo, Japan | ONSITE, FULLTIME, VISA

Cogent Labs ( www.cogent.co.jp/en/ ) is a well funded artificial intelligence
startup located in the heart of Tokyo. Our goal is to bridge the gap between
academic research in deep learning and real-world business solutions. We are
currently working on diverse problems including natural language processing,
image understanding and financial time series.

We are a diverse company, with members coming from more than 15 different
countries and our internal communication language is English. We are growing
our team and looking to hire talented research scientists, research engineers,
and software engineers.

Apply through
[https://www.cogent.co.jp/en/careers/](https://www.cogent.co.jp/en/careers/)

~~~
caveatemptor
What's the salary range for your product manager and engineering manager
roles?

------
costatus
Current Tech | FULL-TIME ONSITE | .NET | Denver Lakewood CO Colorado

Want to develop something new and exciting? Join our team to create the most
advanced software for CNC machine control, robot interfaces, and 3D simulation
software.

We are seeking talented Software Engineers to help develop our next generation
products. This is a challenging, rewarding, and fun job for the right people.

Required Qualifications/Skills:

\- Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science, Information Technology and/or
relevant experience

\- 2+ years of programming experience in C# (Entry level with talent would be
considered)

\- Multi-threading

\- Great at trouble shooting

\- Must work well individually and with a team

\- Strong work ethic, self-starter, and results oriented

Helpful Qualifications/Skills:

\- Machine Control

\- Interfacing to Industrial devices including servos

\- 3D simulation

\- User interface design

\- Experience with CAD and CAD development

\- Mobile / IOS Development

\- Cloud and/or IoT Experience

Talent is considered more important than experience. Entry level would be
considered if you have the talent.

Current Tech is the leading supplier of CNC control systems and 3D simulation
software for tube bending machines.

We are a small, well established Colorado based company with a growing list of
big name customers worldwide. We offer excellent pay, good benefits, and a
great work environment.

[http://www.CurrentTech.com](http://www.CurrentTech.com)

[http://www.currenttech.com/company/careers](http://www.currenttech.com/company/careers)

------
jjohngranular
Granular | System Engineers, Platform Software Engineers | Full Time | San
Francisco, CA | Onsite

Granular’s mission is to transform the business of farming. We are building
out our Systems Engineering / Platform team to meet our scalability,
performance, data ingestion pipeline and future product needs. Our tech stack
is mainly: Python, Django, Pyramid, Angular, AWS, Postgres, Cloudformation,
ECS, Docker and a bunch of other related technologies. Granular was recently
acquired by DowDuPont. Looking for people well versed on the above (or willing
to learn). Looking for folks with 3-5 years of experience. If this sounds
interesting, please reach out to me directly: jimmyjohn [@] granular.ag or
apply directly at:
[https://www.granular.ag/careers/](https://www.granular.ag/careers/)

------
vivcomma
Comma.ai | San Francisco | Software Engineer | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

We _ship_ open source self driving car software. Here's the plan:
[https://medium.com/@comma_ai/our-road-to-self-driving-
victor...](https://medium.com/@comma_ai/our-road-to-self-driving-
victory-603a9ed20204)

Looking for people to fill these roles:
[http://comma.ai/positions.html](http://comma.ai/positions.html)

There are no requirements beyond writing good code. Just convince us that you
can do the task and make it ship.

Our stack is largely Python, with some C/C++ and JS(React). Here's what we
look for: [http://comma.ai/hiring.html](http://comma.ai/hiring.html)

Send an email over with your resume and Github link (if you have one) to
givemeajob@comma.ai.

------
paladin314159
Amplitude Analytics | San Francisco, CA (SOMA) |
[https://www.amplitude.com](https://www.amplitude.com) | ONSITE

We help companies build better products by providing analytics for
understanding user behavior. We believe that the future of product development
is in smart and easy-to-use analytics, not the complex data science stacks or
surface-level vanity metrics of today. We're a 100-person company (< 20
engineers), and we raised our Series C last summer. We've gotten incredible
traction helping customers like PayPal, IBM, Capital One, Twitter, Microsoft,
and Square Enix change the way they build products.

We have many open positions that can be found here (we're growing fast!):
[https://www.amplitude.com/careers](https://www.amplitude.com/careers). In
particular, we're looking to grow out the engineering team with the following
positions:

* Senior Backend Engineer

* Senior DevOps Engineer

* Senior Frontend Engineer

Our tech stack consists of Java, Python, Redis, Kafka, PostgreSQL,
Elasticsearch, Docker, SaltStack on the backend and JavaScript, React, Flux,
Highcharts, d3 on the frontend. We've got a number of extremely challenging
technical problems to solve thanks to being in the analytics space, and we're
looking for talented people who are passionate about the intersection of
technology and product to help us take the next step.

We only hire the best engineers and pay very competitive salaries. Also, we
don't do whiteboard interviews! Bring your laptop, and be prepared to write
code the way you expect to on the job -- in a familiar working environment
with access to the internet.

If this sounds interesting to you, please reach out to us at
careers@amplitude.com or apply directly through
[https://www.amplitude.com/careers](https://www.amplitude.com/careers).

------
patrycjaostrow
Optiver | DevOps Systems Engineer | Amsterdam, the Netherlands | Full-Time |
Onsite | VISA Sponsorship

Optiver is a leading electronic market maker driven by technology. We build
high-performance, low-latency trading systems and algorithms that are
constantly evolving. Our infrastructure of globally distributed systems
generates petabytes of data every day. To be able to compete in this industry
everything, from the hardware to the software, has to be perfect.

As a DevOps Systems Engineer you will care for our trading software and
systems using your distinct skillset and insights, and adapt the environment
as required to achieve our business goals. Activities include setting up,
tweaking, optimizing and monitoring the different software and hardware
components manually, as well as developing tools to make these activities less
labour intensive and more consistent.

More detailed job description: [https://www.optiver.com/eu/en/job-
opportunities/eu-510834](https://www.optiver.com/eu/en/job-
opportunities/eu-510834)

What you'll need:

\- Education in an IT related study; \- Extremely well-developed analytical
skills, smartness and stress resistance; \- Experience with Unix/Linux as well
as Windows systems; \- Scripting skills (i.e. Python, Bash, PowerShell, SQL);
\- Facilitating and enabling attitude, with a hands-on mentality; \- To be a
team player with excellent communication skills;

We offer excellent remuneration and great secondary benefits, such as an
attractive profit sharing structure, training opportunities, fully paid first-
class commuting expenses, a premium-free pension, breakfast and lunch
facilities, sports and leisure activities, even weekly chair massages and of
course Friday afternoon drinks. We are used to guiding expats through their
relocation and offer relocation packages and discounts on health insurance.

If you are interested, get in touch at patrycjaostrowska@optiver.com.

------
interrecruiting
Intercom | Product Engineers & Engineering Managers | San Francisco | Full
time

Our mission is to make internet business personal. Intercom is the first to
bring messaging products for sales, marketing and customer service to one
platform, helping businesses avoid the stiff, spammy status quo and have real
conversations that build real connections. Today we have 20,000 businesses
using Intercom to have over 400 million conversations every month, you've
probably seen us on many sites you visit :)

Product Engineer, SF -- [http://grnh.se/4vldoi1](http://grnh.se/4vldoi1)

Engineering Manager, SF -- [http://grnh.se/xpq0ag1](http://grnh.se/xpq0ag1)

Senior Product Designer, SF --
[http://grnh.se/87f0vu1](http://grnh.se/87f0vu1)

------
boxysean
Warby Parker | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

Warby Parker is a transformative lifestyle brand with a lofty objective: to
offer designer eyewear at a revolutionary price while leading the way for
socially-conscious businesses. By engaging directly with consumers, we’re able
to offer ultra-high-quality, vintage-inspired frames for $95 including
prescription lenses and shipping. We focus on the bigger picture, too: social
innovation is woven into the DNA of our company, and for every pair of glasses
purchased, a pair is distributed to someone in need.

We are searching for a Data Engineer to join our 60-person, on-site
engineering team to help build the next generation of our data processing
platform.

For more information, see our job posting
[http://grnh.se/57cr041](http://grnh.se/57cr041) or reach out to me. Thanks!

------
peterst28
Arazoo | Senior Scala Developer | NYC | REMOTE (preferably in Eastern Europe)

We are building applications for the architecture and construction industry.
The industry has terrible software, and we think we can do a lot better! Join
us and help build great software that has a real impact.

To see what we're building, take a look at
[https://arazoo.com/](https://arazoo.com/)

We already have a small but fantastic team in Eastern Europe (one developer in
Ukraine and another in Croatia). You will work remotely with those developers
and management in New York City. We're looking to add a developer who works
mainly in the backend but is capable of working on the full stack.

Our main technologies are:

    
    
      • Scala
      • React
      • Elasticsearch
      • AWS
      • MySQL
    

Contact us at jobs@arazoo.com if you're interested!

------
tiagoma
Microsoft | Software Engineer 2 | Seattle WA | Full time, Onsite

Microsoft Project, with over 20 million users, is dedicated to providing every
Project Manager in the world, the tools they need to effectively manage
projects. For over three decades, Microsoft Project has been the industry
standard in Project Planning for companies of all sizes. As a business,
Microsoft Project continues to be one of the most profitable products for
Microsoft.

As a Software Engineer on our Team, you will have the opportunity to work in
small, self-organizing crews, made up of Software Engineers and Product
Owners, with a mission to bring the best project management capabilities to
our users on both the PC and the Web. Delivering strong results will require
you to engage with the wider engineering community across Microsoft Office.

Key responsibilities:

\- Design and develop new features and capabilities in C++ for Microsoft
Project.

\- Enable key new scenarios like Co-Auth on both the PC and Web.

\- Collaborate with engineers in Dynamics and VSTS, enabling deep integrations
across the broader Work Management offerings from Microsoft.

\- Learn from and contribute to the vibrant community of engineers across
Microsoft Office.

Knowledge, experience and skills:

\- 3-5 years of experience in designing applications in C++

\- Experience in working on a large codebase

\- Understanding of Windows based Native Applications

\- Ability to work collaboratively in small self-organized teams

\- BA/BS or MS Degree in Computer Science, or equivalent experience

Apply directly here:
[https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&so=&r...](https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&so=&rw=1&jid=326835&jlang=en&pp=ss)

PM me if you have questions

~~~
haidrali
I didn't have Solid C++ background instead I have been working with
python,java, javascript and ruby mostly Can I apply ? Thanks!

------
al_james
Ometria.com | London | Full time | ONSITE

Ometria's mission is to help retailers create marketing experiences their
customers will love. We understand the challenges that retailers face, and we
offer them a very innovative solution that provides insights on their
customers, and tools to reach them more effectively across numerous channels.

Backed by top VC funds and successful entrepreneurs, and working alongside
over a hundred of the fastest growing retailers, we are now looking for a more
developers to join our small but growing engineering team.

We are hiring for:

\- Backend python developers

\- Frontend javascript developers (Ampersand JS, but moving to React)

\- Machine Learning engineers

\- Engineering managers

\- QA engineers

[https://www.ometria.com/careers/](https://www.ometria.com/careers/) (Not all
jobs are on that page yet, feel free to contact me personally at al <at> our
domain)

(Edited: Formatting)

------
tyscorp
Woopra | Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Full-stack Engineer | San
Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Based in San Francisco, Woopra is a customer journey analytics service that
delivers a comprehensive view of the customer to help companies create better
experiences.

Woopra unites customer data from your company's web, mobile, CRM, email
automation, help desk, and more, to build a single and complete profile for
each customer and their entire journey through your products. This data is
then used as the foundation for creating better customer experiences through
optimization and personalization.

CTRL+F:

Frontend: React, Redux, Babel, Webpack, ES6+

Backend: Java, SQL, Cassandra

Full-stack: Frontend + Node.js, SQL

See [https://www.woopra.com/careers/](https://www.woopra.com/careers/) for all
open positions. Please mention HN when you submit your application.

------
shawndimantha
Peterson Center on Healthcare | Tech Lead / Full-stack engineer | Full Time |
ONSITE | New York, NY
[http://petersonhealthcare.org/](http://petersonhealthcare.org/)

Our tech stack: Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, JavaScript (React), AWS EC2/S3,
Travis CI

We are a team of technologists, designers, doctors, and healthcare
professionals on a mission to transform the US healthcare system into a high
performance system so that affordable, high quality care is available to all.
The Center is a startup nonprofit healthcare innovation lab with a significant
initial endowment ($200M). Our advisory board includes healthcare and
technology experts including everyone from Bill Gates to Toby Cosgrove.

We believe the biggest lever for reducing cost and improving quality of care
is through changing the behavior of healthcare professionals. Our first focus
area is on primary care, and we have built out an initial software-enabled
service to help practice managers introduce evidence-based workflow changes,
see the impact these changes have on metrics that matter to the practice, and
sustain these changes over time (think of it almost like teaching the agile
process to healthcare professionals).

We are looking for a hands-on tech lead/manager
([http://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/software-
engineering-t...](http://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/software-engineering-
tech-lead)) to be the anchor of our engineering team as we grow our headcount
in the next year and a full-stack engineer
([https://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/full-stack-
engineer](https://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/full-stack-engineer)) to work
on our core web application. A passion for improving the healthcare industry
and driving positive social impact is a huge plus.

Please send your resume and a few words on why you'd like to join us to me
(Shawn): sdimantha (at) petersonhealthcare [dot] org

------
d_watt
Hello Alfred | New York City, NY | ONSITE |
[https://www.helloalfred.com/openings](https://www.helloalfred.com/openings)

Hello Alfred is a technology and hospitality platform focused on evolving the
most important space in people’s lives: their home. We’re the only company in
the world that customers trust with the key to their home - which means
changing behavior and building a world of trust. A world in which where it’s
not only easy - but ok - to ask for help as we lead our busy lives. Human-
powered technology is at the heart of what makes this possible. Join our
mission to change how everyday people live.

We are looking for the following:

1) Dev Ops engineer for container based deployments

2) Front end engineers for both react and react native

3) PHP backend engineers

We're growing fast and looking for people skilled all over the stack.

------
loeber
Coalition | Back-End Engineer, Full-Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
Onsite, Full-Time

Coalition is working to solve cyber risk. We are a small, well-funded team of
security experts, insurance professionals, and intelligence community veterans
building a better cyber insurance product. Coalition is automating risk
assessment to make purchasing this insurance easy, and using our knowledge to
educate clients and mitigate risk where possible.

We are currently a team of 15, and are looking to bring more back-end and
full-stack engineers on board. These roles come with significant amounts of
responsibility and autonomy. Our front-end is in React, our back-end is in
Python 3.6, and our infrastructure is on AWS. We are also always open to new
technologies: we believe in using the best tool for the job.

Email jobs@thecoalition.com for more information.

------
ephermata
Microsoft (Security Risk Detection in AI & Research) | Senior Developer |
Redmond, WA | ONSITE | Full-Time

Microsoft Security Risk Detection brings pioneering Microsoft technology for
analyzing the risk from "million dollar" bugs to everyone, wrapped up in a
scalable cloud service for security testing. Customers come to Microsoft
Security Risk Detection to scale security assurance processes without
sacrificing speed of execution. We help customers be the best they can be at
analyzing the risk from insecure software so they can do more of what they
love. Learn more about the service at
[https://www.microsoft.com/msrd](https://www.microsoft.com/msrd).

We are looking for a talented software engineer with strong technical skills
and smooth team collaboration skills to join a small team of developers
working in a fast-paced environment. This position is for a highly motivated
and passionate engineer who can work autonomously and provide consistent
engineering execution. You will be responsible for the technical execution and
overall quality for our fuzzing workflow on Linux. This entails improving the
existing offering to adapt to customers’ needs as well as implementing new
scenarios.

As part of the Microsoft AI + Research organization, Microsoft Security Risk
Detection is creating value for customers from cutting edge Microsoft
research. Our organization is working tirelessly as one to democratize access
to artificial intelligence technologies that are changing the world.

Want to learn more? feel free to email me: dmolnar (at) microsoft.com . I lead
the group. I am also happy to answer questions about what it's like at
Microsoft generally or AI & Research specifically.

Link to full JD and official application:

[https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&so=&r...](https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&so=&rw=1&jid=320277&jlang=en&pp=ss)

------
aliuy
Microsoft (Azure Cosmos DB team) | Engineering + Product Management +
Marketing | Seattle, WA | Onsite | Full-Time

Azure Cosmos DB is a globally distributed, multi-model database-as-a-service
featuring:

• Turnkey Global Distribution - automatically replicate data to any number of
regions worldwide to achieve high availability and low-latency for global user
base at the click of a button... complete with tunable well-defined
consistency semantics.

• Multi-model - use key-value, graph, column, and document data in one
service, at global scale and without worrying about schema or index
management.

• Elastic Scale - elastically and transparently scale-out storage and
throughput to seamlessly scale from 100's of requests per second to
100,000,000's of requests per second over a petabyte of data.

• Guaranteed low latency - write-optimized, latch-free database engine that
guarantees <10ms @ P99 for single-document reads and <15ms @ P99 single-
document writes.

• Fully-Managed w/ comprehensive SLAs - complete with 99.99% Availability SLA
along with extra guarantees on throughput, latency, and consistency.

Our team is consistently amongst the fastest growing foundational services in
the Microsoft Azure platform; and has ambitious plans to go much further in
the coming years. You can find a brief recap of our 2017 accomplishments here:
[https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/azure-cosmosdb-
recap-...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/azure-cosmosdb-recap-
of-2017/)

We are hiring across the board: software engineers, program managers (aka
product managers), and product marketing managers. We’re looking for folks
with a strong technical background balanced with great customer empathy,
excellent communication skills, and the scrappiness + tenacity to get shit
done.

For more information, please get in touch with me and/or send me your resume
at andrl [at] microsoft [dot] com.

------
tenstorrent
Tenstorrent | Software/Hardware Engineers | Toronto, Canada | Full time |
ONSITE | [http://tenstorrent.com](http://tenstorrent.com)

Tenstorrent is building a high-performance deep-learning processor ASIC. We
are looking for talented engineers to help us bring our processor to market.
We have multiple openings for hardware, software, embedded, devops and deep
learning engineers. We are very excited to be creating a highly-relevant new
processor.

If you share our enthusiasm to develop machine intelligence, and our drive to
make robust and efficient products, we would love to talk to you!

For the full list of available positions and to apply, visit
[http://www.tenstorrent.com/careers.html](http://www.tenstorrent.com/careers.html).

------
cubistml
Cubist Systematic Strategies | Machine Learning Researcher | New York, Bay
Area, London | Onsite | Full Time and Interns

Cubist Systematic Strategies is the systematic investing business of Point72
Asset Management. We deploy systematic, computer-driven trading strategies
across multiple liquid asset classes.

We’re looking for researchers who have a curiosity about financial markets, a
passion for seeing research through from initial conception to eventual
application, and a healthy streak of creativity. Some successful researchers
have joined us from similar backgrounds at other firms. Others have joined
from related fields or directly from academia and have thrived with hands on
guidance from our large team of experienced portfolio managers and
researchers.

To learn more or apply, send an email with your CV to ml@cubistsystematic.com.

------
SagaIT
Java Developer | Healthcare Data Integration | Saga Healthcare IT | Location:
Remote

[https://www.saga-it.com/careers](https://www.saga-it.com/careers)

2+ years experience with software development and processes.

Core competencies:Java Developer, Healthcare Data IntegrationApply 2+ years
experience with software development and processes.

Core competencies:

Strong experience in Java and related technologies Experience with one or more
interface engines (Mirth Connect, Corepoint, Rhapsody, etc) HL7, XML, FHIR and
other RESTful web services Nice to have:

Code Systems: RxNorm, Snomed CT, ICD HIPAA Compliance

Strong experience in Java and related technologies Experience with one or more
interface engines (Mirth Connect, Corepoint, Rhapsody, etc) HL7, XML, FHIR and
other RESTful web services Nice to have:

Code Systems: RxNorm, Snomed CT, ICD HIPAA Compliance

Experience with FHIR a big plus

------
otih
Fujitsu TDS GmbH | Germany | ONSITE + Remote

Open positions:

\- IT System Engineer Linux (w/m)
[https://fujitsu.taleo.net/careersection/main_germany/jobdeta...](https://fujitsu.taleo.net/careersection/main_germany/jobdetail.ftl?job=170003W3)

\- IT System Engineer Windows / Sharepoint (w/m)
[https://fujitsu.taleo.net/careersection/main_germany/jobdeta...](https://fujitsu.taleo.net/careersection/main_germany/jobdetail.ftl?job=170001G8)

\- System Engineer Linux and Hypervisor Operations (w/m)
[https://fujitsu.taleo.net/careersection/main_germany/jobdeta...](https://fujitsu.taleo.net/careersection/main_germany/jobdetail.ftl?job=1700024A)

\- System Engineer Windows and Hypervisor Operations (w/m)
[https://fujitsu.taleo.net/careersection/main_germany/jobdeta...](https://fujitsu.taleo.net/careersection/main_germany/jobdetail.ftl?job=1700029H)

\- Senior System Engineer Storage / SAN (w/m)
[https://fujitsu.taleo.net/careersection/main_germany/jobdeta...](https://fujitsu.taleo.net/careersection/main_germany/jobdetail.ftl?job=170002R9)

\- System Engineer Storage / SAN (w/m)
[https://fujitsu.taleo.net/careersection/main_germany/jobdeta...](https://fujitsu.taleo.net/careersection/main_germany/jobdetail.ftl?job=170002R8)

\- many others
[https://fujitsu.taleo.net/careersection/main_germany/jobsear...](https://fujitsu.taleo.net/careersection/main_germany/jobsearch.ftl?lang=de&radiusType=K&location=248805010123&searchExpanded=true&radius=1)

------
diwank
KEA | Bay Area | NLP, Telephony, Signal Processing | Full-time & interns,
remote + onsite (preferred) | Python / Haskell | 4+ years of experience

KEA is a voice recognition platform that processes and places orders
automatically for merchants when customers call in. We seamlessly transforms
incoming speech into tickets fed directly into businesses’ POS systems.

We are looking for Haskell / Python 3 folks for building speech recognition
phone systems for businesses. Email us at hello@kea.cloud

Equity options / market salary / accommodation (if needed)

More details:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/167cFW4jBZ39VivngkW_LtFqw...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/167cFW4jBZ39VivngkW_LtFqwuHAssq7vk3BJqDhXikY/mobilebasic#heading=h.rod8k8qow398)

~~~
jumpship
The job description says the backend is written in python. Where does Haskell
fit? If hired, could I program in Haskell exclusively?

~~~
diwank
Yes. Please email our CTO Diwank directly for more questions: diwank@kea.cloud

------
tim_grant
Thalmic Labs (www.thalmic.com) | Kitchener, ON | Software Developers C++ |
ONSITE

Thalmic is a hardware + software company building exciting technologies that
will shape the future of human-computer interaction. We advocate a healthy
lifestyle and promote continuous learning in a flexible work environment. In
this role you'd be working on all the exciting problems to make our new
computer wearables perform beyond expectations.

I am looking for skilled C++ developers who can come up with innovative ways
to get the best performance our of our new computer wearables.

[https://thalmiclabs.applytojob.com/apply/9XgLAMpPsL/Software...](https://thalmiclabs.applytojob.com/apply/9XgLAMpPsL/Software-
Engineer-Hardware-Systems-And-Performance)

------
resalisbury
Checker | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

modern and compliant background checks, focused on building a fairer future
for applicants. growing and profitable, an unusual combination for the Bay
Area :) great engineering centric culture. co-founded by engineers. 140+ ppl,
40+ eng. Forbes Next Billion Dollar Company:
[http://bit.ly/2q8T5Kk](http://bit.ly/2q8T5Kk)

4+ years relevant work experience

\--

Engineering

[https://bit.ly/eng-full-stack](https://bit.ly/eng-full-stack)

[https://bit.ly/eng-backend-core](https://bit.ly/eng-backend-core)

[https://bit.ly/eng-manager](https://bit.ly/eng-manager)

\--

Product

[http://bit.ly/prod-manager-1](http://bit.ly/prod-manager-1)

------
vernondegoede1
Mollie | Amsterdam, Netherlands | Full-time | Onsite

We are always looking for new talent to join our engineering teams. We’re
looking for inquisitive minds with good ideas and strong opinions, and, most
importantly, who know how to ship great products.

Mollie is an Amsterdam based fintech company. We create clever payment
products for great companies of all sizes (we currently have 41.000+ clients).
We have several engineering departments working on various products (merchant
dashboard, marketing website, our payment APIs, and more).

More information: [https://www.mollie.com/en/](https://www.mollie.com/en/)

View our current job openings:
[https://mollie.homerun.co/](https://mollie.homerun.co/)

Contact me directly: vernon@mollie.com

------
aidos
Rapid Tender | Junior Frontend Developer | London, UK | Full-time, ONSITE,
www.countfire.com (www.rapidtender.com)

If you are a super inquisitive, enthusiastic junior developer with an eye for
the frontend, we'd like to speak to you about becoming the 3rd dev on our
team.

We (Rapid Tender) make software (Countfire) for the construction industry. I
know, enterprise software doesn't sound exciting but we do really interesting
work. The technology you will learn includes (but is not limited to); js,
react, mobx, angular, css, python, flask, sql, postgres and linux.

You will be given all the support you need to progress rapidly to an
experienced developer. My expectation is that what you're missing in
experience, you will make up for in a desire to learn.

Email aidan@rapidtender.com for more details (no recruiters please)

------
samjbobb
Octopart | New York City | Multiple Positions | Full Time | Onsite Octopart
(YC W07) is a search engine for electronic parts. Think Kayak, but
facilitating the growth of the Internet of Things (IoT). Every month, 650,000+
electrical engineers and part buyers use Octopart to find parts, research
pricing and availability, find datasheets, and select components for new
designs.

You'll be part of an entrepreneurial and supportive company whose employees
genuinely enjoy working together to overcome interesting challenges.

We use: Linux, Python, Go, MySQL, Elasticsearch, Looker, Redshift, AWS.

Open Positions: Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) * Data Analyst * Data
Scientist

Contact: jobs @ octopart.com

Full position details and info to apply:
[https://octopart.com/jobs](https://octopart.com/jobs)

------
Bcusick
Field Nation | Director of Software Engineering | Minneapolis,MN | On-site,
Full-time

We offer a web-based marketplace platform for buyers and sellers of contract
services to simply connect, work, and manage their business.

The Director of Software Engineering will have the opportunity to support and
impact Field Nation’s development team by providing mentorship, career
development, and technical leadership in collaboration with the CTO. With a
strong focus on people and the business, this person will enable our teams to
move quicker by focusing on the execution of our overall strategy and product
delivery process.

[https://www.fieldnation.com/careers/director-of-software-
eng...](https://www.fieldnation.com/careers/director-of-software-engineering)

------
mnicolls
LeoLabs is a small and rapidly growing company that offers powerful tracking
and navigation services to secure low Earth orbit (LEO). Employees at LeoLabs
enjoy a fun and flexible work environment with exceptional benefits, while
contributing to an important mission. We build data services for some of the
newest space companies and government organizations in the world, and are
building industry-leading radar and RF systems that provide valuable services
to the space industry.

See our open positions and apply at
[https://angel.co/leolabs/jobs](https://angel.co/leolabs/jobs) \- Full-Stack
Software Engineer \- RF and Electronics Engineer \- Field Applications
Engineer (Systems Engineer) \- Astrodynamics Engineer

------
samhamilton
Martide | Elixir Developer | Odessa, Ukraine | Remote or On-site |
[https://www.martide.com](https://www.martide.com)

Martide is changing the way ship owners and crew managers recruit seafarers.
We streamline hiring by instantly connecting seafarers with great employers.
From posting a vacancy to selecting qualified candidates, Martide provides
tools needed to manage multiple hiring pipelines. Martide’s transparent
operations, organized candidate profiles, structured interviews and a full
reporting suite providing hiring teams the information they need to make the
right choice.

Please apply here:
[https://martide.workable.com/j/D875393EFD](https://martide.workable.com/j/D875393EFD)

------
alexshye
Clinc | Software Engineers | Ann Arbor & SF | Onsite, Full-time & internships
| [https://clinc.com](https://clinc.com)

Clinc builds the world's most advanced conversational AI for enterprise
companies. We're a post-series A startup that has raised $8M, growing quickly
(team & revenue!), and is partnered with some of the largest financial
institutions around the globe.

We have several engineering roles open in our downtown Ann Arbor HQ as well as
in our SF office in Fidi:

    
    
      * Full-stack software engineer
      * Data scientist
      * Front-end web engineer
      * iOS engineer
      * Android engineer
    

Learn more at:
[https://clinc.com/careers.html](https://clinc.com/careers.html)

------
melaniewood
Software Engineer/Data Scientist - LA|NY|San Francisco - Onsite

Who We Are EDO is a data analytics firm that develops tools to make data
available, accessible, and actionable for brand advertisers. We work with all
of the major movie studios to help them forecast, market, and distribute their
films more effectively. We are now growing our client base to include
television networks and marketers from other major industries.

We are a team of world-class engineers and data scientists backed by top
leaders in entertainment and technology. We come from Google, Airbnb, Dropbox,
Quora, and Asana. Our co-founders and executive leadership have an established
track record with other successful ventures.

Visit www.edo.com or email careers@edo.com for more information about EDO and
the application process.

------
mattbooy
Phantom | Front End Developer, Python Developer, Data Analyst | London, UK |
ONSITE, Full-Time, [http://phantom.land](http://phantom.land)

Phantom is a forward thinking digital creative agency based in Old Street,
London, United Kingdom. We are currently expanding the team and have vacancies
for junior/mid front end developers, mid/senior python engineers and data
analysts. We don't put our development team in a box but expect them to be
involved from strategy to delivery, working collaboratively with the entire
team to find unique solutions to some amazing briefs. To help facilitate this
we have our own bar in the office and the cupboards are always stocked with
snacks and treats. Most importantly we have an awesome development and
creative team in place and are looking for more like-minded people who will
keep pushing the agency forward.

A small sample of the technologies, languages and frameworks we use include
AngularJS, Three.js, Django, Flask and Google App Engine. Some recent projects
we've worked on include a Cardboard VR Experience for Google
([http://phantom.land/work/petra/](http://phantom.land/work/petra/)), a
personalised playlist generator for London Grammar
([http://phantom.land/work/moodmix/](http://phantom.land/work/moodmix/)),
Market Finder
([https://marketfinder.thinkwithgoogle.com/](https://marketfinder.thinkwithgoogle.com/))
and an interactive piece for the TATE Modern featuring music by Sigur Rós
([http://phantom.land/work/states-of-matter/](http://phantom.land/work/states-
of-matter/)).

Please check out our site ([http://phantom.land](http://phantom.land)) for
more info. Alternatively send matt@phntms.com an email directly with your CV
and any relevant information. Would love to see any recent or personal
projects in your email.

------
swiftgoose
HomeLight | Multiple Positions | San Francisco | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://www.homelight.com/careers](https://www.homelight.com/careers)

HomeLight is changing the face of real estate one homeowner at a time. We
empower consumers to use real agent performance data to make a more informed
choice on the biggest financial decision of their lives. Our proprietary,
machine learning algorithms analyze over 30 million transactions from 2
million agents to determine the best agents to meet clients' specific home
buying or selling needs.

We're hiring for the following roles:

\- Full Stack Engineers,

\- Software Engineers,

\- UI & Visual Designer.

Our Stack: Ruby on Rails, Heroku, Postgres, Redis, Ember

If you're interested email us at jobs@homelight.com with the subject line
beginning with "HN: "

------
mohsen1
Lyft | San Francisco, Seattle, NYC | No Remote :

    
    
      * Engineering Manager 
      * Robotics Software Engineer (Autonomous) 
      * Backend Software Engineer 
      * iOS Software Engineer (Senior only)
      * Android Software Engineer (Senior only)
      * Frontend Web Engineer 
      * Data Analyst 
      * Data Scientist
      * Operation Managers
    

We have offices in:

    
    
      * San Francisco 
      * Seattle 
      * New York City  (new office)
    

Please also look at our Lever page at [https://jobs.lever.co/lyft?lever-
via=ahTDzFn9j7](https://jobs.lever.co/lyft?lever-via=ahTDzFn9j7) for more
positions. I can hand over your resume and refer you if you're interested.
Send an email to me@azimi.me with your resume!

------
nigelgutzmann
Lumen5 | Full-Stack Software Developer, Machine Learning Engineer | Vancouver,
BC | [https://lumen5.com](https://lumen5.com)

Lumen5 is a startup (7 people so far), that makes a saas marketing tool to
convert written content into short videos using machine learning and nlp.
Companies use the videos that our software creates for digital marketing
purposes, mostly on social media. We're hiring for two new positions:

1 Full-Stack Software Developer: the core skill is javascript (we use react
and redux), but we also use python a lot (django, DRF)

2) Machine Learning Engineer: we are working on a lot of NLP problems,
specifically with document summarization.

If you're interested please send me an email at nigel [at] lumen5.com and
mention you're from HN

------
bentlegen
Sentry | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, onsite |
[https://sentry.io](https://sentry.io)

Sentry is an open source crash reporting tool trusted by thousands of
organizations to surface and contextualize production software issues. We
process billions of events per day for some of the industry's most respected
product companies, including Microsoft, Atlassian, NYT, Optimizely, and many
others.

We have over a dozen open roles, but we're particularly looking for the
following:

* Partner Engineer

* Operations Engineer (SRE)

* Security Engineer

* Support Engineer

If you'd like to join a scrappy team (50 employees) that builds transparent,
open software, we'd like to hear from you.

More information here: [https://sentry.io/jobs/](https://sentry.io/jobs/)

------
ProtsenkoAlex
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark |
Full-time, Onsite

Airtame is a fast-growing startup. Our wireless streaming solution helps
people work better. We are based in windy Copenhagen, but have an office in
New York that takes care of our U.S. customers.

We're currently hiring:

* Senior Digital Product Designer - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-ux-ui-designer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-ux-ui-designer))

* Frontend Engineer - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://airtame.com/jobs/frontend-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/frontend-engineer))

* Senior Application Engineer - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-application-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-application-engineer))

* Technical Support Specialist - Brooklyn, New York ([https://airtame.com/jobs/technical-support-specialist-ny](https://airtame.com/jobs/technical-support-specialist-ny))

Our talented engineers are given significant ownership and responsibility over
projects. We value rapid iteration, continuous integration and testing, and we
are serious about producing high-quality, maintainable software. Frequent code
reviews, linting, and pairing are all integral components of our engineering
culture. We encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly
challenge ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems.

You can read a bit about our values on our Company Culture Trello Board:
[https://trello.com/b/ZXs2YYy6/culture-
airtame](https://trello.com/b/ZXs2YYy6/culture-airtame)

Send an email to tech-jobs@airtame.com if you're interested. We sponsor work
visas for non-EU applicants.

------
bjacobso
Checkr (YC S14) | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Senior Software Engineers

I'm Ben, an engineering manager @ Checkr. We are an API for background checks-
it may sound boring at first but there are interesting problems to solve and
we've seen lots of success in the market. We are hiring for all sorts of
engineering roles, and are working on expanding the product beyond APIs to
target traditional enterprises and innovate in a space that sorely needs
innovation.

A little about our stack: Ruby/Sinatra/Rails, MySQL and Mongo, RabbitMQ and
Kafka for queueing, React and Angular frontends, growing Golang and Python
microservices, Kubernetes and Docker for deploying, Presto for our data
warehouse

Come help us redefine background checks!

Drop me an email if you want to learn more: ben@checkr.com

------
tbook
Square | Frontend, Backend, etc. | Atlanta | Onsite | Full time

Square's Atlanta office hosts our Commerce Platform and Payment Acceptance
teams. We build core components shared across many of our products on mobile,
web and backend. We are currently hiring talented engineers at all skill
levels who would like to help make commerce easy for businesses across the US
and around the world.

If you want to work with world class engineers building highly available
products at scale, we have jobs available working on Android, iOS, Web, and
backend (mostly Java and Go) projects.

Details:
[https://squareup.com/careers/jobs?location=Atlanta%2C+United...](https://squareup.com/careers/jobs?location=Atlanta%2C+United+States)

------
einaren
Emerson - Roxar | Software Engineer | Full-time | Oslo, Norway / Stavanger,
Norway | ONSITE , Relocation Assistance available

Roxar Software Solutions is part of Emerson Automation Solutions, providing
subsea reservoir management and production optimization for global upstream to
E&P customers. The use of Roxar technology enables our customers to increase
oil and gas recovery, accelerate production and reduce capital and operating
cost. We develop high performance, interactive software for processing large
volumes of scientific hydrocarbon reservoir data. Our project teams consist of
highly skilled and motivated people across disciplines, from domain experts to
developers and testers. We work by agile methods and are determined to deliver
code by the highest standards. Our main products are RMS, Tempest and Roxar
API, which are considered among the best in class by users all over the world.

Our products are cross-platform (Windows+Linux) and are built using the
following techniques and tools

    
    
      - C++, Python and C# 
      - Cross platform framework: Qt 
      - 3D visualization: Open Inventor, OpenGL, HueSpace, CUDA 
      - Wells data visualization: INT libraries 
    

We are looking for three developers with proven skills in one or more of the
following; API development, UX design, 3D graphics and knowledge in reservoir
or wells domains. Experience with C++ is a must, experience with Python is a
plus. Whether you develop on Windows or Linux is your choice. The working
language in Roxar is English.

Benefits of working in Norway are 5 weeks paid vacation, free health-care and
other benefits ranking Norway at the top of the OECD's quality-of-life study
[https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2018/01/how-s-life-where-
you-...](https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2018/01/how-s-life-where-you-are/)

Full job spec and application here -
[https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=110087989](https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=110087989)

------
jamoboggins
Loco2 | 2 Ruby/JS engineers | Optional REMOTE with London HQ | Full time

[https://loco2.com](https://loco2.com)

Loco2's mission is to make booking trains anywhere in Europe as easy and
affordable as possible, from epic international adventures to everyday local
commutes. Our booking coverage is unrivalled and growing.

We’re hiring two experienced software engineers to join our existing team of
six, where you’ll help rebuild the front-end of our Ruby on Rails website into
a modern single-page application.

Flexible remote working culture, committment to technical excellence,
competitive salaries.

[https://loco2.com/careers/software-
engineer](https://loco2.com/careers/software-engineer)

------
solaris00
Karhoo | London, UK | Full-time | ONSITE | Backend Developer

At Karhoo, we are creating the largest and most transparent marketplace for
booking ground transportation. We are funded by RCI Bank and Services, the
financial services provider for Groupe Renault and Nissan Group.

We're looking for experienced backend or full-stack developers who are
comfortable working in Go.

We have recently re-architected and rewrote our entire backend to run on Go in
Google's Cloud Platform. You'll be joining a greenfield development stack with
a clear purpose and direction.

If this sounds appealing, you can apply here:
[https://karhoo.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=42](https://karhoo.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=42)

------
kevincennis
Starry | Boston, MA | Full Time | ONSITE | Software Engineer, Cloud Services

Starry is inventing a cohesive system that brings the Internet to your home
and distributes it throughout your home -- all wirelessly.

We're looking for Node.js engineers to help us build a better internet at
Starry. Learn more here: [https://starry.com/careers/software-engineer-cloud-
services](https://starry.com/careers/software-engineer-cloud-services)

We're also hiring for a bunch of other positions in Boston as well as New York
(including marketing, engineering, sales, recruiting, design, etc.):
[https://starry.com/careers/](https://starry.com/careers/)

------
akbarnur
TradeRev | Dev to Director level positions within Engineering | On-site | Full
time | Toronto | [http://work.traderev.com](http://work.traderev.com)

TradeRev built innovative solution that connects auto dealers all over Canada
and United States with a goal of moving wholesale inventory quicker, easier
(outside of traditional auction houses), and more efficiently (from the
comfort of your own dealership). We're disrupting an industry that hasn't
changed in decades. Our mission is to make car sales fair and easy for
everyone by building next generation automative marketplace.

We're looking to fill the following Toronto-based roles:

\- Director of Engineering

\- Engineering Manager

\- Full stack developer, JVM: Java, Kotlin, Node.js, Python, AWS

\- Mobile developers

------
amitman33
Honey (joinhoney.com) | Los Angeles | Full time | ONSITE

Founded in 2012 and based in Downtown, Los Angeles, Honey is the easiest way
to save when shopping online! We currently have a coupon applying browser
extension (available on Google Chrome, Safari, Firefox, Edge), a cash back
program called Honey Gold, a price-watching tool called Droplist, and are
working on several more features and products

We are a transparent, diverse, and collaborative team that's all working
towards one common goal, to create abundance for everyone. We aspire to up-
level ourselves and our team every day.

We are hiring for:

\- Backend developers

\- Frontend developers

\- DevOps engineers

\- Data engineers

\- Data scientists

\- QA engineers

\- Plus a whole load of non-technical positions

Job descriptions and applications:
[http://grnh.se/t7lb1w1](http://grnh.se/t7lb1w1)

------
peterlcullen
Dispatch | Full-Stack Rails Engineer | Minneapolis, MN | REMOTE OK in the US |
[https://dispatchwithus.com](https://dispatchwithus.com)

Dispatch is working to redefine same-day local delivery. Whether you need
items delivered to a jobsite, don't have time to stop at the store, or simply
crave donuts from across town, we can get it to you.

THE ROLE

You’ll be one of the first members of the engineering team and will be
influential in the technical direction of the platform as we grow. This is a
high responsibility, high autonomy position and you’ll be deploying code to
production within the first day or two. You’ll be encouraged to propose
features and functionality as the platform continues to mature.

We believe that product development is more fun when deploying early and
often, splitting up work into bite-sized chunks and getting feedback from real
users as quickly as possible. We also believe that a single engineer should be
empowered to develop a feature from start to finish, and that the technology
stack should be simple enough to make that realistic.

WHAT YOU’LL DO

    
    
      * Design and write well-structured, easily maintainable, and thoroughly tested code
      * Participate in code reviews to ensure quality and consistency in the codebase, and to keep the team aligned
      * Deploy your projects to production frequently and monitor the results to ensure quality and positive outcome
      * Accept feedback from customers and adapt solutions with an eye for usability
      * Work with the rest of the product team to come up with ways to make the product better overall
    

WHAT YOU'LL NEED

    
    
      * Experience building and supporting web applications in a full-stack capacity
      * Proficiency with Ruby on Rails or Javascript/React, and with an interest in getting your hands dirty on both backend and frontend
      * A desire to dig into new technologies and learn as you go
      * Bonus: React Native, iOS, Android, ElasticSearch, Google Maps APIs
    

Reach out to me at peter.cullen@dispatchwithus.com if you're interested!

------
OtomoUK
WHO WE'RE LOOKING FOR:

The ideal candidate is an experienced and passionate writer who has lot's of
experience writing long form content, product reviews and has an interest in
researching topics in order to become a subject matter expert.

Perhaps you have an interest in interior design, art, or artists as this is
one of your hobby's or already part of your job?

Here is a specific example of the wall art niche that we'd like to flesh out
with additional content such as videos, reviews, infographics and more:

[https://www.otomo.co.uk/blogs/news/how-wall-stickers-and-
dec...](https://www.otomo.co.uk/blogs/news/how-wall-stickers-and-decals-will-
take-your-room-to-the-next-level)

------
bmleon2002
Doctible | San Diego, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.doctible.com](https://www.doctible.com)

Doctible is a San Diego based startup changing the way healthcare practices
communicate with their patients by building amazing technologies. Founded in
2014, we are rapidly growing and recently awarded the #1 Top Workplace by San
Diego Union Tribune. Our products are built on top of cutting edge
technologies and we’re looking to add a motivated and experienced Senior
Software Engineer to our team in our Sorrento Mesa office.

Detailed Job Description: [https://doctible.com/sr-software-
engineer](https://doctible.com/sr-software-engineer)

------
CHECK24_CGN
CHECK24 | Cologne, Germany | PHP Developer | Onsite

CHECK24 is Germany's leading Online Price Comparison Platform. Our Cologne
office is currently looking to expand its team of about 25 developers,
especially in the Backend team.

PHP 7.1, Zend Framework 2 (moving towards 3), Focus on Code Quality, not
Speed, Free Choice of Hardware & IDE, great opportunities for professional
growth and career advancement

Interview process: two rounds, first one remote via Skype/Phone, second one
on-site if possible

To apply; visit
[https://jobs.check24.de/search?locations=K%C3%B6ln](https://jobs.check24.de/search?locations=K%C3%B6ln)
and pick the appropriate job. To ask questions: contact me at
s.hofmann@check24.de

------
ejfinneran
Rigado | Senior Backend Engineer | Portland, OR | ONSITE
[https://www.rigado.com/company/careers/](https://www.rigado.com/company/careers/)

We’re looking for a senior backend software engineer to join our team at
Rigado and help us build the future of IoT device management software. We’re a
small but passionate team dedicated to shipping great software.

[https://www.rigado.com/products/iot-
gateways/](https://www.rigado.com/products/iot-gateways/)

[https://www.rigado.com/deviceops-platform/](https://www.rigado.com/deviceops-
platform/)

------
crazybob
Present Company | San Francisco | Founding iOS & Java engineer[s] |
[https://present.co/](https://present.co/)

We’re building Present, an innovative social network just for women!

We’d like to hire experienced iOS and Java server engineers. Our iOS app is
written in Swift. For the server role, experience with our chosen technologies
is a plus: App Engine (Java), Guice, Guava, Objectify, Protocol Buffers,
Docker.

Our team is almost 80% women and has experience at Square (former CTO),
Google, and Facebook:
[https://present.co/join.html](https://present.co/join.html)

Send your LinkedIn and/or GitHub to hello@present.co. Let’s be Present!

------
shan28harris
SmugMug | Senior Ops Engineer | Mountain View, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.smugmug.com/](https://www.smugmug.com/)

Are you a system administrator interested in helping our operations team solve
difficult puzzles that arise when running a fast-moving, constantly evolving
large-scale infrastructure? SmugMug is searching for an Ops Engineer to join
our close-knit team responsible for operating a SaaS infrastructure serving
millions of customers, and managing billions of their photos.

Click here for more info: [https://jobs.smugmug.com/Job-
Openings?gh_jid=586100](https://jobs.smugmug.com/Job-Openings?gh_jid=586100)

------
cbogie
Mesosphere, Inc. is hiring a variety of software engineers to help build the
Datacenter Operating System, based upon Apache Mesos. If you're looking to
work on distributed systems, large clusters at scale, containers &
microservices, and big data frameworks, we'd love to hear from you. Languages
we use include Scala, Java, Erlang, Go, C++, Python, & Javascript. We start
the process with an intro call, then a coding challenge + review call,
followed by a full day of onsite interviews.

We are hiring for full-time roles in our SF, CA and Hamburg, Germany offices,
and will sponsor visas wherever possible. If it makes sense for you and works
for our team, we are open to remote, home office working arrangements, in both
the US and EMEA.

-Engineering Manager (SF) [http://grnh.se/7pox2k1](http://grnh.se/7pox2k1)

-Software Engineer - Package Distribution (SF) [http://grnh.se/wyfgi01](http://grnh.se/wyfgi01)

-Software Engineer - Test (multiple locations) [http://grnh.se/uwxfd81](http://grnh.se/uwxfd81)

-Software Engineer - Core Mesos (Hamburg) [http://grnh.se/ce1ugo1](http://grnh.se/ce1ugo1)

-Software Engineer - Cluster Ops (Hamburg) [http://grnh.se/wt84gr1](http://grnh.se/wt84gr1)

-Software Engineer - Data Infrastructure (SF & Hamburg) [http://grnh.se/rjxb2e](http://grnh.se/rjxb2e)

-Product Manager (SF) [http://grnh.se/apxsoq1](http://grnh.se/apxsoq1)

-Solutions Architect - Kubernetes SME (Remote/Travel) [http://grnh.se/fw4x3l1](http://grnh.se/fw4x3l1)

All openings:
[https://mesosphere.com/careers/](https://mesosphere.com/careers/)

------
kiwicopple
Pollygot | Singapore | REMOTE / ONSITE |
[https://pollygot.com](https://pollygot.com)

We are looking for a Phoenix/Elixir engineer. Pollygot is a SaaS product that
makes it easy for startups to start up. A single platform that provides most
of the services that the non-technical team needs to operate, so that
developers can focus on product.

We are based in Singapore, still in the very early stages. We have an amazing
collection of people who have founded startups previously. We're looking for a
Phoenix engineer to help with the development of a multilingual headless-CMS.
Package includes equity. If you're interested, reach out to me:
paul@pollygot.com

------
Flemlord
FinFolio | Full Stack ReactJS/C#/SQL | Greenwood Village, CO | Onsite, Full
Time

FinFolio | Investment Support Specialist | Greenwood Village, CO | Onsite,
Full Time

FinFolio | Sales | Greenwood Village, CO | Onsite, Full Time

FinFolio is simplifying professional wealth management. Do you love building
amazing software? We obsess over the details and have built an app that is
getting rave reviews from everybody who sees it. Equally rewarding to build,
sell and support.

Come work in #fintech in Denver, CO. Work hard, play hard--a fun office in the
heart of the Denver Tech Center. We are ramping and expect to grow rapidly
over the next 2 years, mostly promoting from within.

Reach out to me, the founder/CEO, if you are interested. mattabar (@)
finfolio.com

------
ssutch3
Bread [https://breadapp.com](https://breadapp.com) \- REMOTE - FULL TIME -
USA/CA/MEXICO

Hiring for experienced Android and iOS developers, Infrastructure
(Kubernetes), backend (Go), frontend (JS) and plenty more. If you want to work
at a very exciting and explosively growing crypto currency company please get
in touch!

Check out [https://breadapp.com/careers](https://breadapp.com/careers) for
more info. Not all jobs may be listed there. We're basically hiring for all
roles so if you don't directly match one of the specified jobs please still
email me, Samuel Sutch, the CTO. careers@breadapp.com

------
brd529
EasyPost | Salt Lake City, UT (Lehi) | ONSITE |
[https://www.easypost.com/jobs](https://www.easypost.com/jobs)

We are looking for Senior Support Engineers for our shipping API. It's a tough
job because you have to be quite technical (proficiency in at least one
programming language) AND be a great customer facing person. We have great
customers, who are stoked when they reach out and are helped by someone smart
who understands what they are trying to do and quickly helps them get there.

We also have an entry-level support role (0-2 years out of college).

Feel free to reach out to me directly (applicants only - no recruiters,
please). My contact info is in my profile.

------
chintan
TrialX | [http://trialx.com](http://trialx.com) | Full Stack Engineer |
Python/Django | NYC | Onsite

TrialX powers clinical trials software platforms at some of the top academic
medical centers and pharmaceutical companies.

We’re looking for engineers who are passionate about building great software
and also help save lives (no seriously, we mean it! Read more about what we do
here [http://trialx.com/blog/](http://trialx.com/blog/) \- we recently had Dr
Carl June on one of our platform, CureTalks -
[https://www.curetalks.com/event/rsvp/Dr-Carl-June-s-CAR-T-
Ce...](https://www.curetalks.com/event/rsvp/Dr-Carl-June-s-CAR-T-Cell-Journey-
and-the-Cancer-T/289/))

We’re headquartered in NYC (right across the street from the iconic Empire
State Building) and we have offices in the Philippines and India. AND…..we can
do headstands even after an all-night hackathon! So, if you want to work with
technologies that have a real and positive impact on people’s lives, and you
also want a fun time then come join our team.

The process: a quick phone screen, technical interview, take-home exercise
then an onsite to meet with the team.

Requirements:

* Bachelor's or an advanced degree in Computer Science or related technical field.

* Strong knowledge of the Python and front-end technologies including HTML, CSS and Javascript.

Benefits/Perks:

* As a health-conscious company working in the healthcare domain, we provide free uBiome gut tests, 23andMe genomic test and fitness tracker of your choice (Fitbit, Garmin or Apple Watch).

* And of course, a competitive full-time salary, health insurance, flexible vacation policy with work from home option.

* Relocation and Visa assistance as needed.

If you’re unsure about applying or have any questions about the role or team,
please don’t hesitate to email our CTO Chintan (chintan@trialx.com) directly

------
footless
Weaveworks | Backend Developer | Berlin, London, San Francisco | ONSITE, Full-
time | [https://www.weave.works](https://www.weave.works)

* Senior frontend dev: write reactive and snappy web UIs that show complex data and are easy to navigate (London)

* Senior backend dev: develop microservices (primarily in Go) and container tools (Berlin/SF)

* Developer experience/evangelist: spread the word in meetups/conferences, develop integrations for our tools

Come help us build OSS tools that other developers use to tame their
containerized applications. Projects like Weave Scope observe
containers/pods/services and their interactions to provide visibility and
insights. Developers can quickly see the state of the resulting systems and
validate their assumptions.

We offer family-friendly hours (some of us have kids, too) and encourage a
good work-life balance. Feel free to work from home on certain weekdays, or
combine work and travel for a month. It's no big deal if you're not a JS or a
Go expert, we trust that you can learn on the job. Also, all our tools are
open source: [https://github.com/weaveworks](https://github.com/weaveworks)
Browse our PRs to see how we work as a team!

The hiring process: Checking your CV/GH/SO (if not enough signal: small coding
challenge), 45 mins hangout, afternoon take-home coding/design challenge, in
person interview with future colleagues

Backend (Berlin) [http://grnh.se/lq0s1k1](http://grnh.se/lq0s1k1)

Backend (SF) [http://grnh.se/0cpay51](http://grnh.se/0cpay51)

Frontend (LDN) [http://grnh.se/7m68hr1](http://grnh.se/7m68hr1)

UI/UX Lead (LDN) [http://grnh.se/4ej2hm1](http://grnh.se/4ej2hm1)

Note: Weaveworks is not set up to sponsor visas at this point.

------
blocher
Engage ([http://enga.ge](http://enga.ge)) | Washington DC (Alexandria, VA) |
Web Development Intern (Paid) | On-site | Student Visas Welcome

Apply at:
[http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/1bACiWcp3k](http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/1bACiWcp3k)

About the Internship: Engage is looking for a web development intern. The
ideal candidate is a highly motivated student or recently graduated student
interested in pursuing a career in web development and is excited to work with
our in-house development team. You'd be working with our back-end and front-
end web developers building custom websites and applications, using PHP.
Primarily, we work in WordPress and Laravel. This internship is located in
Alexandria, VA (in the Washington DC metro area) and you must be able to work
on-site. This internship can be part or full time based on your availability
(we're flexible). This is a paid internship. Ideal candidate profile would
have one or both of these skill sets:

Back-end focused internship PHP, SQL (MySQL or similar), Wordpress theme or
plugin development, or equivalent Drupal experience, preferred, experience
with a PHP framework—Laravel, Symphony, CakePHP—a plus. We don't expect you to
be an expert, but some prior work with PHP is required, basic knowledge of
HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, and JQuery And/or, front-end focused internship
Semantic HTML5 markup, CSS, web accessibility standards, and cross browser
compatibility, Javascript and jQuery, Experience creating responsive layouts
In order to be considered, you must submit work samples. Please link to your
GitHub profile or portfolio/website. About Our Work Culture: We love being
able to provide interns hands-on experience that allows them to try new
things, learn new skills, and grow. Our goal is to create an environment that
will hone your skills based on your interests. Our interns are extremely
important to our operations and quickly become integrated into our team. We
take pride in producing high quality and award winning work, but we always
find time for Nerf gun fights and team lunches. We love coming to work and
think that you will too!

------
slaman
AppNeta | Sr. Software Engineer, Software Engineer in Test, Full-Stack
Developer, Engineering Manager, Technical Account Manager | Vancouver, BC |
Full-Time, On-Site, [https://www.appneta.com/](https://www.appneta.com/)

We help IT and Operations have peace-of-mind when it comes to their
applications and infrastructure by offering comprehensive monitoring and
forensics of network behaviours and application preformance.

More info about the open positions on the careers page:
[https://www.appneta.com/about/careers/](https://www.appneta.com/about/careers/)

jslaman@appneta.com

------
samg
Umbrella | Full-stack software engineer | NYC | ONSITE

Umbrella makes it easy for seniors to continue living in their own homes, by
connecting them to Handy Neighbors who want to give back with everyday tasks
and home maintenance. Many Handy Neighbors are seniors themselves, often
recent retirees who live in the neighborhood. We are pioneering a new kind of
purposeful work, while serving those most in need and addressing a large
market.

We're hiring folks with 4+ years of experience.

Our stack: Django/Postgres/React/Heroku Learn more at:
[https://www.askumbrella.com/](https://www.askumbrella.com/) Contact:
sam@askumbrella.com

------
jobs_crowdynews
Medior Front-end Engineer at Crowdynews | fulltime, ONSITE | Groningen, The
Netherlands.

Do you enjoy working in an innovative, creative and progressive environment?
This, and more, is what you can expect from a job at Crowdynews. Crowdynews is
a major online publishing player and we value enthusiasm and a sense of
humour. Do you have experience as a front-end engineer and would you like to
contribute to our team? We’re looking for a frontend engineer who: \-
Understands writing modern, scalable HTML, CSS and JavaScript \- Is
comfortable working in an international team \- Keeps up with, or is at least
aware of developments in the field \- Able to write accessible code that
degrades gracefully \- Has experience developing frontend JavaScript
applications \- Has experience with version control (git) \- Plus: experience
with Node.js / npm \- Plus: experience with CI / CD based workflow

Crowdynews is an award-winning Dutch technology company founded in 2011. Our
company is growing rapidly so you’ll get the chance to fully develop your
talents. You will get the opportunity to work in a fun, welcoming and
innovative environment. Crowdynews is a company with: \- A progressive, modern
technology stack (we were early adopters of Node.js, React and Kubernetes for
instance) \- A dedicated team for AI research and development \- A friendly,
relaxed, open and international atmosphere, conducive to learning without
macho nonsense \- Little bureaucracy and a lot of autonomy \- An international
presence, we have employees all over the globe As a front-end engineer at
Crowdynews you’ll work with your colleagues from UX, AI, design and the
backend team to decide how to best structure our frontend. You’ll be part of
the team that develops our new platform for content personalization and have
lots of interesting problems to solve. Besides that you’ll be able to: \- Test
what you made by A/B testing \- Work on both server side and client side
rendered frontends We offer excellent benefits, including a contributory
pension plan and plenty of room for personal development. Are you interested
in boosting your career at Crowdynews and lots of room to explore a range of
professional skills and interests? This is your chance! Are you the one? Let
us know by sending your CV and motivation to jobs@crowdynews.com.

------
dbenamy
Datadog | Software Engineers | ONSITE (NYC, Paris) and REMOTE | Full-time

Datadog is a monitoring and tracing service for your infra and services. We
collect, process, and visualize trillions of data points per day in a product
that's by developers for developers. We build our own tsdb, distributed
tracing tools, cutting edge visualizations, and more. We move fast and are
growing fast!

We're mostly Go, Python, and React, on AWS, and moving to k8s.

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale. Let us know if that's
you!

[https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-engineering/](https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-
engineering/)

------
ryanglasgow
Mixboard | Founding Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite |
[http://mixboard.com](http://mixboard.com)

Mixboard is a visual collaboration board for teams to organize their research,
documents, designs and sheets in one easy place.

Right now we're a small team and looking for a founding engineer. This is the
perfect opportunity if you're looking to wear many hats and take on difficult
technical challenges. Familiarity with React, Ruby on Rails and Postgres is a
plus.

Previously I was on the founding team at 4 successfully acquired startups,
most notably Vurb that was acquired by Snap Inc. for $115M.

Interested? Let’s chat! My email is ryan@mixboard.com.

------
rmhsilva
Cambridge Medical Robotics | Embedded/Software Engineer | Cambridge, UK |
ONSITE | [http://cmedrobotics.com/careers](http://cmedrobotics.com/careers)

Cambridge Medical Robotics is a private company developing the next-generation
universal robotic system for minimal access surgery. Our vision is to make
keyhole surgery universally accessible and affordable by significantly
expanding the range of procedures that can be performed robotically.

We are looking for (lots of) highly capable individuals, with a desire to work
in an agile start-up environment to help us achieve this vision.

Get in touch at careers@cmedrobotics.com

------
kevinprince
GUESTFOLIO | Full Stack Developer | Whistler, Canada | Full-time | Onsite

We are looking for new team members to come help us build CRM software for
hotels. Our application a rails monolith so ruby preferred but not essential.

Our office is based in one of the world's best mountain resorts Whistler BC
and is a short walk from the gondola so our team regularly ski's, snowboards
and mountain bikes year round.

More details are available here: [http://www.guestfolio.com/our-company/work-
with-us/web-appli...](http://www.guestfolio.com/our-company/work-with-us/web-
application-developer/)

------
thejash
Sourceress | Senior Python Engineer Lead | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite
| [https://www.sourceress.com/jobs](https://www.sourceress.com/jobs)

Do you want to grow into a great engineering leader? We strongly value
personal growth, and pay for coaching for all employees.

Other Qualifications:

\- Do you love mentoring other developers and helping them grow?

\- Are you an incredibly prolific programmer who knows both the value of
shipping quickly and the value of software craftsmanship, and has the judgment
to know when to apply each?

\- Are you empathetic, highly systematic, intensely driven, and intellectually
curious? See our values here [1]

Our stack: Python (Django, nltk), AWS (S3, PostgreSQL), Javascript (React)

About Us:

We're a (human-assisted) AI sourcing platform that delivers great results
(customer quote: "I'd have a panic attack if you guys stopped existing"). Our
mission is to fundamentally change the way that human effort is allocated.

We just raised $3.5M from OpenAI researchers and Lightspeed [2] at one of the
highest ever valuations coming out of YC. One founder previously sold a
company and is a published machine learning researcher; the other was Chief of
Staff at Dropbox, and our team of 10 hails from other great organizations as
well (Google, MIT, McKinsey, etc)

We have a real business, customers, revenue, crazy growth, funding--and a ton
of work to do. We have machine learning problems that are core to our product,
data infrastructure and scaling problems to tackle, and interesting product
work to be done as well.

To Apply: Just email me at josh@sourceress.com

[1] [https://www.sourceress.com/jobs](https://www.sourceress.com/jobs)

[2] [https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/07/sourceress-
raises-3-5m-to-...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/07/sourceress-
raises-3-5m-to-find-candidates-that-managers-want-without-realizing-it/)

------
jobs_crowdynews
Designer / UX’er at Crowdynews | fulltime, ONSITE | Groningen, The
Netherlands.

Do you enjoy working in an innovative, creative and progressive environment?
This, and more, is what you can expect from a job at Crowdynews. Crowdynews is
a major online publishing player and we value enthusiasm and a sense of
humour. Do you have experience as a designer / UX’er and would you like to
contribute to our team? We’re looking for someone who: \- Is able to guide a
user experience and design decisions \- Is able to manage the design of an
application that meets the needs of a global audience \- Has experience
handling the research and prototyping phase of an application \- Understands
the importance of accessibility and degrading gracefully for customers on
older devices \- Doesn’t do pixel perfect designs, but instead - understands
how to move from concept to an application that performs well in the fluid
environment of the web \- Enjoys working in an international team Crowdynews
is an award-winning Dutch technology company founded in 2011. Our company is
growing rapidly so you’ll get the chance to fully develop your talents. You
will get the opportunity to work in a fun, welcoming and innovative
environment. Crowdynews is a company with: \- A progressive, modern technology
stack \- A dedicated team for AI research and development \- A friendly,
relaxed, open and international atmosphere, conducive to learning without
macho nonsense \- Little bureaucracy and a lot of autonomy An international
presence, we have employees all over the globe At Crowdynews you’ll work with
your colleagues from AI, the frontend and the backend team to build our new
application. You’ll be part of the team that develops our new platform for
content personalization and have lots of interesting problems to solve.
Besides that you’ll be: \- The great defender of our customers, guiding us
into making decisions that’ll make our product a joy to use \- The one who has
a vision on the user experience and visual language of our application We
offer excellent benefits, including a contributory pension plan and plenty of
room for personal development. Are you interested in boosting your career at
Crowdynews and lots of room to explore a range of professional skills and
interests? This is your chance! Let us know by sending your CV and motivation
to jobs@crowdynews.com.

------
coderpact
CoderPact ( [https://coderpact.com](https://coderpact.com) ) | Remote |
Contract / Commision

Looking for:

    
    
       - Programming Mentors
       - Coding Curriculum Authors
       - Study Group Leaders
       - Career Coaches
    

CoderPact is a new peer to peer mentoring community designed from the ground
up for software developers. It is intended to fill the many gaps that other
professional social networks / career oriented web services do not currently
meet for all programmers, regardless of location or background. Interested?
Email a short introduction to contact@coderpact.com to learn more.

------
keyop
University of California | Application Developer | ONSITE | Irvine, California
| www.uci.edu

The UC Irvine Office of Information Technology is looking for an application
developer.

We're a small, agile team that builds applications for campus offices.

Looking for someone with 3+ years experience with ASP.NET MVC, SQL Server, and
jQuery

We offer competitive benefits and great work-life balance.

This is a 12 month contract position.

You can see the full job description and apply here
[https://www.oit.uci.edu/job/2017-1103/](https://www.oit.uci.edu/job/2017-1103/)

If you decide to apply, please write that you saw this on Hacker News in the
supplemental answers.

------
wx2018
BOSTON, MA | ONSITE | ClimaCell | Senior Node.js Developer (full stack)

ClimaCell is a weather tech software developer & next-gen forecaster. We
provide operational tools B2B for the most accurate weather forecasts out
there. We're also bringing high-tech forecasting to the developing world.
www.climacell.co

For this position, we're looking for:

\- At least 5 years of relevant experience

\- Experience in developing large-scale web applications using cloud services

\- Strong backend Node.js experience

\- Understanding of HTTP protocol, RESTful APIs, SaaS models

\- Knowledge of database architecture (MongoDB or similar)

\- BA/BS in Computer Science or a related field

\- Knowledge of Python is a plus

Apply at www.climacell.co/careers or email jobs@climacell.co to learn more!

------
canaryandy
Canary | Platform Software Engineer | New York, NY ONSITE | Full-time

Our products are award-winning, all-in-one home security devices that make it
easy to not just see, but understand what’s happening in your home from
anywhere.

We're looking for Software Engineers for our Platform team who have:

* At least 2-3 years of work experience within a backend-focused software engineering team.

* Willingness to work within a polyglot Python and Go stack.

* Understanding of data streaming architectures, stream processing, and analysis of streaming data.

Full listing is here: [https://canary.is/careers/](https://canary.is/careers/)
or email jobs@canary.is

------
cbsourcery
Coinbase | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, New York City, London |
REMOTE (USA ONLY) | coinbase.com

We are hiring engineers to help us create an open financial system for the
world. Specifically, we're hiring backend engineers to build Coinbase.com, to
move and secure millions of dollars in digital currency, and scale our
business 10x. Come work on digital currencies like Bitcoin, Bitcoin Cash
Ethereum, and Litecoin every day!

* We're powered by Rails with a MongoDB backend. We're breaking down the monolith into microservices written in statically typed languages.

If you're interested, shoot me a message at marc.savino@coinbase.com

------
bitfarmproject
SWISS FINTECH STARTUP HIRING ENTIRE TEAM IN EASTERN EUROPE (continued see
prev. post)

FRONT-END CORE DEVELOPER (SENIORITY: SENIOR)

\- AngularJS [required]

\- REST-Service [required]

\- HTML5 [required]

\- CSS [optional]

\- Build-Processes [optional]

FRONT-END DESIGNER (SENIORITY: JUNIOR/SENIOR)

\- User process development [required]

\- Graphic design [required]

\- HTML & CSS coding [required]

TESTING ENGINEER (SENIORITY: JUNIOR/SENIOR)

\- Developing test tools [required]

\- Exercising integration tests [required]

\- Client communication about error replication [required]

\- SCRUM Master [optional]

DEV/OPS (SENIORITY: JUNIOR/SENIOR)

\- Client interaction; Installation assistance for clients [required]

\- Installation documentation [required]

\- Server administration (Docker technology) [required]

\- User permissions of development tools and platform [required]

\--> We are looking forward to receiving your application under
hiring@bitfarm.tech

------
TomPusher
Pusher | London | Developer Evangelist | Full-time Onsite

Is this you? Do you enjoy playing with the latest technologies? Love
contributing to the developers communities at large? Want to share your
knowledge and experience? Read on.

The Role As a Developer Evangelist at Pusher, your job is to build awareness
and adoption of our APIs to developers across the globe. You will achieve this
by bringing value to the developer communities by doing 4 main activities:
Read more here:
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/376345](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/376345)

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a mobile marketplace for tickets
and live events.

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer](https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer)

iOS Engineer, marketing roles, and lots more here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs](https://seatgeek.com/jobs)

------
adrianpthomas
equinux | Munich, Germany | Software Engineers (mobile & web-app) | Onsite

We build apps for Mac and iOS. Our two product teams building Mail Designer
365 ([https://maildesigner365.com](https://maildesigner365.com)) and VPN
Tracker ([https://vpntracker.com](https://vpntracker.com)) are looking for
developers right now.

We have a kick-ass team, great building right on the S-Bahn and Munich is an
amazing city to live & work in.

Apply via [http://equinux.com/jobs](http://equinux.com/jobs)

------
philrenaud
Affinio | Data-focused Software Engineers and Architects, Project Mangers, QA
Engineers | Full-time/Onsite | Toronto, Ontario / Halifax, Nova Scotia

Affinio is a well-funded Data Science startup that helps users make
predictions and gain insights about really complicated graphs, such as social
networks like Twitter and Reddit. We have a stack that spans from Spark to
Scala to Ember, expose a GraphQL API, and write a lot of serverless-style
code.

To see all open positions visit
[http://www.affinio.com/careers/](http://www.affinio.com/careers/)

------
yboukadoum
Torch Technology | Full-Stack Engineer (2+ years exp.) | Competitive salary
and equity | New York, New York | Fulltime (Onsite)

e-mail resume's to: yassine@torchdental.com

Torch is a stealth Bessemer Venture Partners and Highland Capital backed start
up who's founders have engineering and business experience from Blackstone,
SmartAsset, Dropbox, and Datadog, and went to schools including MIT and
Harvard. Torch is digitizing the $30+ billion of supply ordering that dental
practices do every year.

Our stack: - Frontend: React, ES6, Babel, Webpack - Backend: Python 3, Flask,
Postgres - Infrastructure: AWS, Ansible

------
jaydestro
MongoDB| Full Stack Engineer, Cloud Services, Monitoring | NYC | Onsite Full-
Time

MongoDB Cloud Services Team is a diverse collection of individuals working
together to help our users run MongoDB in the cloud at global scale. The Cloud
Team is responsible for MongoDB Atlas - our database as a service offering and
fastest growing product. MongoDB Atlas allows users to deploy fault-tolerant,
globally distributed MongoDB clusters in just minutes.

We’re seeking a Full Stack Engineer to join our Cloud Monitoring team. The
mission of the Cloud Monitoring Team is to help our users understand the
health and performance characteristics of their MongoDB deployments, and to
provide guidance to users on how to improve performance. The Monitoring Team
runs systems responsible for the collection of metrics from hundreds of
thousands of customer MongoDB instances, as well as for all the visualizations
and analysis tools that we present to our users from the 5+ billion data
points we collect per day.

We're looking for someone who is Comfortable working across the stack of a
modern web application Skilled at writing backend systems in a compiled
language (Java, C#, Go, etc.) Enjoys chasing down tough problems in a
distributed systems environment Always striving to expand their knowledge
Curious, collaborative and intellectually honest Responsibilities Work closely
with product teams, considering the user’s perspective while helping the team
achieve success Collaborate with team members over best practices and core
concepts Hold yourself accountable to your actions, maintaining the balance
between accomplishing goals with research & development Own our core values
and adhere to them in your work, and Stay up to date with best practices in
web engineering Success Measures A Full Stack Engineer will be successful in
this role when they:

Are open, honest and willing to contribute and collaborate with others Develop
confidence in finding their way across the platform Can take responsibility
for the planning and execution of a major feature, representing Engineering
when working with Product and Design Are willing to learn and contribute to
all parts of the stack Are resolute in their approach to problem solving,
balancing the needs of their team with the willingness to get to the bottom of
issues

------
chestone
Casper | Full-Stack Javascript Engineer | New York City | Onsite | Fulltime

Casper is leading a sleep revolution; starting with the mattress but not stuck
there. We're looking for a strong Javascript engineer to focus on building out
our headless CMS that powers our React app to take on more responsibility and
empower the organization to launch new products easily across the globe.

Let us know you came from HN!

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/casper/jobs/840208?gh_jid=84020...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/casper/jobs/840208?gh_jid=840208#.Wk06VhM-
fOY)

------
eatonphil
Capsule8 | Front-end Developer | Javascript, CSS | ONSITE: Brooklyn, NY | Full
Time

Capsule8 is building the industry’s only real-time attack disruption platform
purpose built for the cloud-native world of Linux, containers and
microservices. Capsule8 automates the detection, isolation, and shut down of
attacks in the instant they happen.

The job is onsite in Brooklyn. Ideal candidates have 2-4 years of professional
experience (with React or Angular) and know how to apply engineering
techniques and discipline to both Javascript and CSS.

I lead the front-end team; email me at phil@capsule8.com if you'd like to
chat!

------
bkruse
CommentSold ([https://commentsold.com](https://commentsold.com)) | Lead
UI/designer | Full-Time | Remote or Onsite | Huntsville, AL

CommentSold is a social selling platform, where people order products through
Facebook and Instagram via commenting "sold". Currently have a couple thousand
customers after launching in April of 2017. You can make a huge impact in a
small company (7 people total). Vanity metrics: hundreds of thousands of
customers use our system daily to shop and just over million use it monthly

Founder here: brandon@commentsold.com

------
nosh
HealthRhythms | Backend Engineer, Data Scientist | New York City | ONSITE

At HealthRhythms [[http://healthrhythms.com](http://healthrhythms.com)] we are
working to make it easy to measure and care for everyone’s mental health. Our
products leverage real-time mobile measurements with data analysis and
modeling to create truly personalized just-in-time interventions. We are
helping people and their clinicians detect and characterize their mental
health from passively available data from their mobile phones.

You can read a recent news article here:
[http://www.mobihealthnews.com/content/healthrhythms-
behavior...](http://www.mobihealthnews.com/content/healthrhythms-behavior..).

We're looking for independent thinkers who care deeply about the problems
we're solving. Our mission is to redefine not only how we measure and treat
mental illness, but how we optimize wellbeing as a whole. If being one of the
first 10 employees at a promising startup in healthcare sounds exciting to
you, please get in touch.

Positions:

Backend Engineer (Python, AWS) - Our backend runs on AWS, is primarily built
in Python, and uses services such as AWS Lambda, DynamoDB, RedShift, etc. We
are looking for someone who is well versed in both Python and AWS.
Responsibilities will involve automating and scaling our current setup, as
well continuing to build out our data capture and data analytics capabilities.

Data Scientist - We are looking for a mid or senior level data scientist to
help drive our efforts in data analysis and machine learning. Primary
responsibilities will include analyzing our sensor data to better characterize
patients' behavioral patterns and developing algorithms for personalized just-
in-time interventions to assist patients whose mental health is deteriorating.
We are looking for someone with advanced knowledge of Python, R (or similar
languages), comfort with regression, classification, clustering, time series
and other machine learning/advanced analytics techniques

Email us your resume and tell us a bit about yourself at
jobs@healthrhythms.com

We're looking forward to hearing from you!

------
coderjoe123
Adobe (Core Services) | San Jose | Senior Software Engineer | ONSITE | VISA |
Apply Here -
[https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job...](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job/San-
Jose/Sr-Architect_50447)

Position is for a key contributor who will define the architecture of Adobe’s
Experience Cloud Identity Services - a foundational component of Digital
Marketing. Identity Services builds consumer Identity Graph that enables
cross-device marketing & analytics.

------
mbesto
GetFPV | Digital Marketing Specialist | Sarasota, FL | ONSITE, Full-time

We're the largest US-based e-commerce site supplying drone parts and
accessories. We're looking for a digital marketing specialist to grow our
brand.

Relevant terms: facebook ads, growth hacking, google ppc, seo, sem, social
media, digital marketing

Full job description and application here:
[https://getfpv.workable.com/j/FC704194E9](https://getfpv.workable.com/j/FC704194E9)

[https://www.getfpv.com/](https://www.getfpv.com/)

------
vj44
OnSpecta | Palo Alto, CA | Software Engineer, Research Engineer | Remote |
Visa

OnSpecta is an early-stage startup founded by successful serial entrepreneurs
and deep learning experts, and was born out of MIT’s neuroscience lab. We
offer a Deep Learning Server (DLS) which increases the performance of deep
learning computations on Intel and ARM CPUs. Unlike most AI start-ups,
OnSpecta has the luxury to attack multiple verticals at once. We already have
pilots with unicorn-type customers within Autonomous Vehicle, Healthcare, and
Consumer Devices (drones etc.).

email: hiring@onspecta.com

~~~
ravisteja12
any link to open roles ?

------
stelmate
lannisterconsulting.com | Full-Stack Java Developer | Plano, TX | Full-Time |
On-Site

Full-stack developer for a very large well-known automotive manufacturer in
the Dallas area.

Must have experience in the following:

Angular (v2 or greater) Java expert (1.8) Java Spring Boot MongoDB Containers
(Docker/Kubernetes)

Nice to have experience:

Azure Swagger Zuora Jenkins

5+ years experience. Must have experience working in a fast-pace scrum
environment

Must work onsite. Relocation assistance available for the right developers.

Job Types: Full-time, Contract

Very competitive salary ($120-140k based on experience + up to 20% bonus).
Green card or US citizens only.

Send resumes to patrick@lannisterconsulting.com

------
efnx
Takt | Dev Ops, Infrastructure Security, Engineering Manager, Project Manager,
Customer Success, Marketing Analyst, Data Analyst | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE
or ONSITE, FULLTIME | Takt uses machine learning to provide personalization to
fortune 500s. We are a bunch of happy polyglots, mostly functional, with a
strong emphasis on Haskell and Scala.

I’ve been a senior engineer at Takt for over a year now and I love it. We have
great benefits and are well taken care of. If you’d like to get in our hiring
pipeline let me know with and email at schell@takt.com.

------
scanr
London, UK | Investec
([https://www.investec.co.uk](https://www.investec.co.uk)) | Fintech | Junior
Full Stack Engineer | Full Time | Onsite | Contract or Perm

Join us in creating fintech solutions that amaze our customers.

We're using C# and .NET Core 2.0 on the backend and React, TypeScript and MobX
on the frontend.

If you love programming and would like an entertaining job with smart and
friendly colleagues, lots to learn and a wide variety of challenges, please
get in touch. You can email me personally at jamie.mccrindle@investec.co.uk.

------
anfedorov
Sigma ([https://sig.ma](https://sig.ma)) | Millbrae, California | full-time |
ONSITE / VISA | Software Engineers

We're bringing memberships, certificates, licenses, and credentials into the
connected era via a platform built on Scala, GraphQL, and React.

More info: [https://angel.co/sigma-certified/jobs/130819-software-
engine...](https://angel.co/sigma-certified/jobs/130819-software-engineer)

contact eng-apply@sig.ma or andrey@sig.ma with questions

------
lifebeyondfife
SKYSCANNER |
LONDON/BARCELONA/SINGAPORE/EDINBURGH/GLASGOW/BUDAPEST/SHENZHEN/SOFIA | ONSITE
| Senior Engineers/Principle Engineers/Data Engineers

Skyscanner - the global, online travel search company. We're hiring for
various engineering roles in the locations above, see
[https://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/productengineering/](https://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/productengineering/)
for more details.

Ask me questions. iain@ my HN username .com

~~~
arturh
What's a Principle Engineer?

------
Hotjar_Rec
Happy New Year from Hotjar!

Hotjar is a young startup that embraces remote working and personal
development.

Hotjar's culture is driven by transparency, respect, open discussion,
collaboration and blunt and direct feedback. We have several positions open.

Hotjar | VP of Engineering (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | Senior Back-end Developer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | DevOps Engineer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | Full Stack Developer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | Python Developer (Europe) | Remote

Information about all roles can be found on our careers page:
[http://careers.hotjar.com/](http://careers.hotjar.com/)

~~~
kapad
Is this only for European residents? I want to apply for a remote position.
I'm a full time freelancer, living and working in India.

~~~
rplnt
From what I can see it's restricted by time zone, not residency.

------
program
Milan Area, Italy | Full-time | ONSITE or REMOTE in Italy | joebee.com

iOS Mid/Senior Developer Android Mid/Senior Developer Backend Mid/Senior
Developer Frontend Mid/Senior Developer

Hi, I'm Francesco, the Joebee lead developer. We, at joebee, want to
revolutionize the world of work here in Italy. We are looking for talented
developers to add to our team. The main offices are located in Milan with the
possibility of remote working. Technologies:

NodeJS / Javascript / Typescript

PHP (symfony)

MySQL / Mongo / Elasticsearch

EC2, Lambda, Cloudfront, S3

Email at f.bigiarini@joebee.com to learn more!

------
allanvschenkel
Koneksa Health

Full Time in NYC only Write short cover letter to 'Allan'.

Lead Senior DevOps [http://koneksa.applytojob.com/apply/VKpGmyTuMs/Senior-Dev-
Op...](http://koneksa.applytojob.com/apply/VKpGmyTuMs/Senior-Dev-Ops-Engineer)

Lead Data Engineer / Software Engineer
[http://koneksa.applytojob.com/apply/F1iFQVd6mF/Senior-
Data-E...](http://koneksa.applytojob.com/apply/F1iFQVd6mF/Senior-Data-
Engineer)

------
yunong
Netflix | Senior Software Engineer, Edge Device Services | Los Gatos, CA,
Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/861260](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/861260)
Ping me directly on Twitter @yunongx DMs are open!

Netflix is shaping the future of global entertainment and reinventing how
people watch television. Netflix applications are among the most successful
and widely used in the world across a wide range of devices, including phones,
tablets, game consoles, TVs, and desktop/laptops.

Our team is passionate about building and advancing core libraries, platforms,
and services that are used across our device platforms. We design systems to
be reliable at scale and flexible to product innovations. The projects you
work on will not only help to continually improve how we deliver a better
experience to our 100+ million members but also boost the productivity of over
200 engineers.

Challenges for 2017

In the coming year, our big goal is to migrate teams to the next-generation of
the Netflix API, the system which processes and orchestrates all requests from
devices to backend services. We’re building a high-scale platform that
leverages Node.js and Docker containers to enable UI client teams to easily
write and deploy their own services to the cloud. These services will be
sitting in the middle of much of the action. Every request from every device
from our 100+ million users will go through this new stack.

This is a highly cross-functional project with implications for many teams at
Netflix. It will make our system more usable and developer friendly as well as
more reliable, scalable, and performant as we continue to grow globally. There
is no shortage of opportunities to shape the future of our product.

How you will help

Build, optimize and scale our Node.js platform and infrastructure Work on
first-class integration of Node.js in the Netflix cloud ecosystem Ensure full
observability into the state of Node.js services and real-time analytics
Collaborate with engineers to identify common pain points, develop solutions,
and evangelize best practices Provide technical leadership across UI
engineering and help guide the overall engineering vision Improve developer
productivity through better tools, processes and frameworks

~~~
zerr
Could you please clarify one thing from your culture deck? - First mistake is
tolerated, on the second mistake a severance package is given - Is this
correct? Can you give a real life example? e.g. you fire engineers on the spot
for their second bug? I'm trivializing for the sake of clarity.

~~~
leozardoda
Don't work at Netflix, but I imagine "don't make the same mistake twice" is a
fair interpretation.

------
ToniaC
Nulogy | On-Site | Toronto | Senior Full Stack Developer

Award winning Culture (learn more here)
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/146887/life/](https://www.linkedin.com/company/146887/life/)

Job Post - [http://nulogy.applytojob.com/apply/UTgzg0/Full-Stack-Web-
Dev...](http://nulogy.applytojob.com/apply/UTgzg0/Full-Stack-Web-Developer)

If you are interested, apply! We'd love to hear from you.

------
CoinFalcon
CoinFalcon | REMOTE | Full-time | Senior Ruby on Rails Engineer

Love cryptocurrency? CoinFalcon is creating a next generation cryptocurrency
exchange and we need your help to bring the future of money to the pockets of
the world.

We've been featured on product hunt here:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/coinfalcon](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/coinfalcon)

Required:

\- Strong interest in cryptocurrency, blockchain, Bitcoin, Ethereum etc

\- Expert Ruby on Rails engineer.

If you are interested, send an email to careers@coinfalcon.com

------
saratateno
Happity | REMOTE (UK-BASED) | FLEXIBLE | Cash and or Equity | Techn Lead |
[https://www.happity.co.uk](https://www.happity.co.uk)

Happity is a family friendly startup with a big mission. We’re looking for a
talented lead dev to join us on our journey, helping new parents escape
loneliness on the days spent as sole carer for a young child. (NB - I posted
this on last month's thread stating a modest salary range, but due to the
calibre of candidates we're getting I'm reposting to make it explicit that
this is also open to entrepreneurial CTO-types who are more interested in
equity).

About Us: 60% of mums go a whole day without adult interaction and a
staggering 90% of new mums* admit to feeling lonely. Yet there is a plethora
of baby and toddler friendly activities on their doorstep waiting to be
discovered. Singing, comedy, dancing - did you know there’s even a bring-your-
baby coding class? Happity helps parents to find and book these activities.
Fast.

We facilitate these transactions and offer an holistic bookings platform for
class providers. The beta site launched in a pocket of South East London and
rapidly grew to over 5,000 monthly users.

We are looking for an experienced developer who'll take on ownership over the
tech function of the business, building a cutting-edge platform managing real-
time bookings with social features.

We're a startup that fully embraces both the benefits and challenges of
remote, flexible working and is passionate about promoting gender equality and
parenting rights for dads. We’re open to considering part-time work and
discussing compensation based on your circumstances. We have raised pre-seed
funding and the backing of Ignite Accelerator.

If you'd like to learn more, feel free to drop me a line: sara [at]
happity.co.uk

Applications: [https://happity.breezy.hr/p/deed7afde7f201-full-stack-
lead-d...](https://happity.breezy.hr/p/deed7afde7f201-full-stack-lead-
developer-parenttech--flexible-remote--uk-based)

I look forward to hearing from you.

Current Stack: Rails, Postgres, AWS, Heroku

(* this is a problem that affects dads too - there just aren't any stats on it
yet!)

------
TChiring
TrueCar | Santa Monica, CA - San Francisco, CA - Austin, TX | Full Time

TrueCar is continuing to grow our technology team in 2018. We are hiring
engineers with interest in the below positions:

* Software Engineers (Rails)

* Software Engineers (Rails/Platform)

* Data Engineers (Java/Hadoop)

* DevOps / Site Reliability / Infrastructure Engineers (AWS)

* QA / Software Development Engineers in Test (SDET)

We acquired the talent of quite a few Carwoo (YCS09) alums a few years ago.
We've been around for over 10 years and went public 3 years ago. The company
has big plans for the coming years and is looking for good developers to help
us grow. See [http://careers.true.com](http://careers.true.com) for the full
scoop.

* We prefer you work with us in-person in our Santa Monica HQ. We'll handle most visa situations.

* Benefits are exceptional: Your health premiums are 100% paid for, we match your 401k (up to 3% of your contributions), and give stock packages. We also pay for your gym membership (up to $50/month) and have catered lunches every Wednesday.

* Our Santa Monica HQ is right by the beach and Third Street Promenade, so expect fresh air, amazing views, and plenty of food options.

We just completed our first TrueCar Hackathon which our CTO, Tommy McClung,
just wrote a blog post about. You can read about on our technology blog:
[https://www.drivenbycode.com/hack-a-thon-
winners/](https://www.drivenbycode.com/hack-a-thon-winners/)

Here is a video that documented the hackathon as well:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlfEvPMNxuc&list=PL4s6FxzGb8...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlfEvPMNxuc&list=PL4s6FxzGb8hNvND8SFK5VlUNAzh3SWbui)

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, React, AWS, Redis, PostgreSQL, Hadoop, and
Elasticsearch

VISAS are handled under the right circumstances.

Send an email to me (Brett) (bemma AT truecar.com) with your resume and/or
GitHub profile. Even if you're not applying but just have questions, drop me a
line

------
keechongtan
WorldRemit | Senior Data Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer | London, UK |
VISA WorldRemit is the global FinTech success story that has been described as
"the WhatsApp of Money" (Business Insider) and "Changing the world of
remittances" (BBC). Backed by leading Silicon Valley investors with more than
$140m in funding, our app and website help people send money to friends and
relatives in more than 140 countries. We're a high-volume business – our
customers send hundreds of thousands of transfers every month – and we're
growing fast.

As a (full stack) Senior Data Engineer, you will be responsible for working on
the data structure and pipelines, including designing and architecting many of
its components. You will be working alongside our analysts, data scientists,
machine learning engineers amongst other stakeholders to identify and
implement the best possible solutions for our analytical data needs. We are
looking for engineers with experience in Python and SQL, and extensive work
around large complex datasets. Apply at:
[https://www.worldremit.com/en/careers?gh_jid=937808](https://www.worldremit.com/en/careers?gh_jid=937808)

As a Machine Learning Engineer, you will be working alongside our data
scientists and engineers to help create a culture and infrastructure of
machine learning. Initially focused on cyber crime activities - including
creating, training and maintaining models - the boundaries for this role are
endless. WorldRemit is a fast-growing business that wants to treat its
customers intelligently and we believe data and machine learning are the key
to help us achieve this. From offering dynamic user journeys to helping
automate manual decisions, at virtually every level of our organisation there
is a machine-learning hole that we're excited to fill with a growing data
team. Specific projects already identified are: fraud prevention; behavioural
analytics for the checkout experience; chatbots; marketing optimization; and
anti-money laundering models. Apply at:
[https://www.worldremit.com/en/careers?gh_jid=927461](https://www.worldremit.com/en/careers?gh_jid=927461)

TECHNOLOGIES: SQL, python, AWS, Redshift, Kafka, Hadoop/Hive/Presto/Spark,
Docker, pandas, sklearn

EMAIL: sovenden@worldremit.com

------
AETackaberry
[https://jobsortio.herokuapp.com](https://jobsortio.herokuapp.com) takes all
the submissions, sorts by technology, and filters by location

There is logic to minimize false positives/negatives. For example, it does a
pretty good job distinguishing between (c, c++, obj-c), (java, javascript),
and (react, react native).

If you type "remote" in the location textbox, it will only show submissions
that are available remotely. Open to implementing other features.

~~~
convolvatron
it occurred to me today that rather than provide an open search box, or try to
filter by specific semantic fields, it might be really interesting to just
provide a view of the keywords by frequency (whether 'react' or 'boston' or
'social')

------
wilhow
artificial-solutions.com |Technical Project Manager | Chicago IL | Full-Time |
Onsite

Artificial Solutions® is the leading specialist in Natural Language
Interaction (NLI), a form of Artificial Intelligence that allows people to
converse with applications and electronic devices in free-format, natural
language, using speech, text, touch or gesture. Delivered through Teneo® – an
ultra-rapid NLI development and analytics platform – we deploy sophisticated,
humanlike natural language applications for use on Mobile, Web and Computing.

Looking for experienced technical project manager who is well versed with
agile development, has passion for Natural Language Interaction, Natural
Language Processing, speech recognition, and machine learning. PMP is a plus.

Experienced in medium to large projects. Good familiarity with scoping,
managing partners and vendors, evolving budget, timeline and resources while
achieving a high level of customer satisfaction.

We have been around for over a decade, but we operate like a startup. Thus
lean and agile. We are spread across the world, so the work culture fairly
autonomous and suitable for a motivated self starter. You're welcome to learn
the technology as you go, but the Project Management soft skills is a MUST.

You can reach me at wil.how@artificial-solutions.com

------
xiamx
CrowdStaffing | Software Engineers | Montreal, QC | ONSITE or REMOTE | Full-
time

Crowdstaffing (crowdstaffing.com) Harness the Collective Intelligence of
Thousands of Skilled Recruiters to Hire Amazing Talent

We are looking to find software developers to expand new features in candidate
modeling and job matchings. If you have experience in NLP, Machine Learning or
Algorithmic Game Theory and are comfortable implementing your solutions in
code, please send a email to meng@crowdstaffing.com

------
caseus515
Preferred Networks | AI Researchers & Engineers | Tokyo and Berkeley | ONSITE,
VISA, [https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/)

We are a growing startup with more than 100 members based in Tokyo, focusing
on developing AI solutions for Autonomous Driving, Robotics, and Bio-
Healthcare. We love open source and are actively developing CuPy and the deep
learning framework Chainer:
[https://github.com/cupy/cupy](https://github.com/cupy/cupy)
[https://github.com/chainer/chainer](https://github.com/chainer/chainer)

We are looking for talented individuals with skills in various areas related
to realizing cutting-edge AI applications in many industries. Find out more,
and apply for all positions here: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/job](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/job)

We recently launched one of the world’s largest private GPU clusters, with
1024 NVIDIA Tesla P100 GPUs, and achieved the world record of training on
ImageNet in 15 minutes: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110)

In August, we received an investment of $95 million from Toyota:
[http://newsroom.toyota.co.jp/en/detail/18012355/](http://newsroom.toyota.co.jp/en/detail/18012355/)

In December, we received investments of total over $20 million from FANUC,
Hakuhodo DYHD, Hitachi, Mizuho Bank, and Mitsui & Co. [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20171211](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20171211)

Learn more about our research activities here: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/activities](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/activities)

We have a western-style working environment with attractive salaries and
benefits in the heart of Tokyo. Ability to communicate in either English or
Japanese is OK.

------
stegro32
tech.palatinategroup.com: (spabreaks|yourgolftravel).com | Full Stack/Frontend
Developers | London, UK | Brighton, UK | Remote

Full-time Team of ~30 people (developers, designers, infrastructure) in a
mature travel company (~270 people, ~100m GBP turnover, sending 300k people on
holiday every year), working on customer-facing and internal (mostly-)web-
based applications.

Things we do/use (in no particular order): pair programming, TDD, small cross-
functional teams, Ruby, Rails, Python, Go, Javascript (sometimes with
ReactJS), Puppet, Vagrant, Webpack, Varnish, HAProxy, Node.js, Git, RSpec,
Jasmine. Full spec: Full Stack:([https://tech.palatinategroup.com/were-
hiring-8dd6a26e6b8c](https://tech.palatinategroup.com/were-
hiring-8dd6a26e6b8c)) AND Frontend: ([https://tech.palatinategroup.com/front-
end-developer-d266d86...](https://tech.palatinategroup.com/front-end-
developer-d266d86e6a9b))

Interview process: two rounds, first always remote, second on-site where
possible - first is a (sometimes technical) chat (~30-45 minutes), second is
pair programming with a few of our team (up to 2 hours).

To apply / ask questions: sophie@yourgolftravel.com

------
koltz
MyDataProvider.com | Business Development Manager | Minsk, Belarus | REMOTE OK

[https://MyDataProvider.com](https://MyDataProvider.com) builds web scraping
services for ecommerce & business.

\- data extraction

\- price monitoring

\- master data management

\- repricing

\- products import & sync : shopify, prestashop, woocommerce, opencart etc

\- bot development

\- databases sync

\- orders processing (automatic)

\- no-API integrations

\- suppliers integration

Find more here :
[https://mydataprovider.com/careers/](https://mydataprovider.com/careers/)

------
loopio
Loopio | Full Stack Developer | Toronto (King & Bathurst) | FULL-TIME ONSITE |
[https://www.loopio.com/careers](https://www.loopio.com/careers) Details

* Rapidly build end-to-end features from scratch for Loopio’s web Platform

* Squash bugs as they come up because you can’t stand crappy software

* Talk to end users directly because you care about what they think

* Constantly bring your product ideas to the table because we’ll listen

Skills & Requirements

* A strong understanding of how web applications work

* Can move seamlessly between front-end, back-end, middle-end… any “end” really

* You’re the type of developer that always has a “secret branch”

* Love creating processes and tools that help developers focus on quality

* A “get it done” attitude; but you understand the difference between smart shortcuts, and shortcuts that keep phones buzzing all night

* A university degree in Computer Science, Software Engineering, or equivalent

* Experience in PHP, MySQL, Elasticsearch, and JavaScript frameworks are a plus

‍* Experience with React / Redux is a plus

* Experience with AWS is a plus. Experience with scaling AWS is a ++

Perks

* You'll have a manager who coaches you through goal setting, frequent 1-on-1s, and real-time feedback

* You’ll have tons of autonomy and responsibility; we have a results-driven environment

* You’ll work in the heart of Toronto’s famous and trendy King West neighbourhood

* You’ll learn more than you thought was possible; our team is obsessed with personal and professional growth (we even have a Loopio Book Club)

* You’ll have a piece of the pie; every Loopio employee participates in our stock option plan! * You’ll participate in a health and benefits plan that kicks in on day one!

* The career growth opportunities are endless at a successful, early stage company

Listing of all our open positions [https://www.loopio.com/careers#data-
scroll2](https://www.loopio.com/careers#data-scroll2)

------
mattwoodnyc
NBCUniversal (Bravo & Oxygen network) | New York City, NY | Full-Time, Onsite
| [http://bravotv.com](http://bravotv.com)

Our team supports the digital goals of two major cable television brands. Our
audience is massive and we need all the help we can get.

We're looking for front-end experts that can effortlessly build video players
and reactive interfaces within the confines of the mobile web.

Email me personally at matt.wood@nbcuni.com

------
zbjornson
Primity Bio | San Francisco Bay Area | Frontend or Full-Stack | Onsite or
Remote

We're building a real-time, cloud-based bioinformatics data analysis
application and seeking engineers to join our team. (No experience in biology
needed.)

Ideally you have a passion for and experience with building highly
interactive, creative interfaces (e.g. business intelligence or dashboarding
apps, products like Google Docs). Our stack includes Vue and node.js.

zbjornson at primitybio . com

------
AJDFraser
Nested.com | Various roles | London | ONSITE | Full time| Right to work in UK
| [https://nested.com/](https://nested.com/)

Who we are: We’re an ambitious team with big plans. Our goal is to be one of
the defining tech companies of our generation by using technology to rebuild
the process of selling a house from the ground up in the UK. To us it seems
crazy that people’s biggest asset is also the least liquid. Our vision is to
allow every UK home-owner to get a fair offer on their house in minutes. We
have previously founded GoCardless and Songkick and are already on a faster
growth trajectory than both and backed by Europe’s leading VCs and
entrepreneurs. Having done it before we know what it takes to be successful.
We’re looking for exceptional people, excited by the prospect of building
something that matters.

We’re looking for:

* Head of Product - [https://nested.workable.com/jobs/422781](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/422781)

* Software Developer - [https://nested.workable.com/j/817387C4B1](https://nested.workable.com/j/817387C4B1)

* Snr Software Developer - [https://nested.workable.com/j/1D3FE7D3CD](https://nested.workable.com/j/1D3FE7D3CD)

* Front-end Developer - [https://nested.workable.com/jobs/407370](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/407370)

* Snr Data Scientist - [https://nested.workable.com/jobs/586258](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/586258)

The stats: * Eng team = 20 * Total company size = 58 (Dec 2017) * Check out
our team here [https://nested.com/team](https://nested.com/team) * £8m Series
A raised Mar 2017 * £36m Series B raised Oct 2017

We pay competitively and don’t leave money on the table. We’ve also got some
great benefits (read more about these on the by clicking any of the job links
above)

If the above sounds of interest then please get in touch, we would love to
hear from you! Please apply using the links above.

Thanks for looking :-)

~~~
946789987649
Looks like a really interesting company, definitely sad to see that you're
only looking for Javascript developers.

~~~
AJDFraser
Thanks! Actually, we are hiring developers who want to work across the
fullstack so both Frontend and Backend. If you have experience, get in touch
for a conversation :) Would appreciate any feedback about how to make that
clearer / where you got the impression we were solely looking for Javascript
devs.

------
samk3nny
untapt | New York, NY | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.untapt.com/careers](https://www.untapt.com/careers) We're using
AI to help software engineers find new careers. We’re looking for a front-end
developer with a sharp eye for clean, modern design. You’ll work alongside a
team of passionate developers who are flipping hiring on its head. You should
have experience building single-page applications using AngularJS, React or
similar. You don’t mind JavaScript’s eccentricities. You’ve done terrifying
things with media queries and CSS animations. #ff7800 is your favorite color.
Our SPAs are built with React and Angular on top of plain old JavaScript. Our
engineering philosophy is “practicality first” – that means mobile-first when
it makes sense, Edge support where we need it, and Flexbox when we can get it.
If you thrive in a fun, fast-paced, energetic, tech-centric environment, now's
the time to give us a shout. Together, we'll change how developers find work –
forever.

------
mwagstaff
Apple, Inc. | London | Full-time | Onsite

We're looking for an experienced SRE (Site Reliability Engineer) for the Apple
Pay team in central London. More details here:

[https://jobs.apple.com/uk/search#&ss=113281109&t=0&so=&lo=0*...](https://jobs.apple.com/uk/search#&ss=113281109&t=0&so=&lo=0*GBR&pN=0&openJobId=113281109)

------
apatel3247
vivint.SmartHome | Home Automation - IoT, AI, making cool stuff | Boston, MA |
onsite

At our Boston Innovation Center, we’re delivering an integrated platform,
award-winning products and the industry’s first artificial intelligence for
the smart home. Check out our openings and join the #SmartHomeRevolution

We are looking for wicked smart engineers across multiple functions, but here
are just a few:

-Platform/Back-End Software Engineers: [http://bit.ly/2CsaB2N](http://bit.ly/2CsaB2N)

-Full Stack Engineers [http://bit.ly/2qa1y0A](http://bit.ly/2qa1y0A)

-Embedded Software Engineers [http://bit.ly/2lEZSaS](http://bit.ly/2lEZSaS)

-Mobile Software Engineer [http://bit.ly/2A7xu5q](http://bit.ly/2A7xu5q)

Check out all of our openings here:
[https://www.vivint.com/company/careers/team/technology](https://www.vivint.com/company/careers/team/technology)

avik patel | avik.patel@vivint.com

------
pbalau
Facebook | London, UK | Corporate Network Engineer | Fulltime | ONSITE

More details
[https://m.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1H00000LC150UAD/](https://m.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1H00000LC150UAD/)

This is for our corp network, not the datacenters.

Feel free to ask any questions you might have, I'm pretty active these days
(instead of writing my psc).

~~~
haidrali
Do you have openings other than Network Engineer like full-stack, application
etc ?

~~~
pbalau
Hey, yes we do, check them out at
[https://m.facebook.com/careers/search/?q=&location=london](https://m.facebook.com/careers/search/?q=&location=london)
under Software Engineering.

If what you want is not listed you can always just apply anyway, FB is always
looking for new candidates. I don't have a specific position in mind, since
now I personally am missing 1-2 Network Engineers to yell at, to get yelled
back, to get things done and then go to the pub for pints.

------
ianlogan
Drop Loyalty | [https://www.earnwithdrop.com](https://www.earnwithdrop.com) |
Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE Full-time

Drop’s vision is to make life more rewarding. We are the first intelligent
mobile rewards platform. Our community of users earn rewards for shopping with
brands and retailers they love. Drop curates relevant offers and rewards based
on everyday spending.

Headquartered in Toronto, Drop is building the next generation loyalty product
for the US and Canada. We’re a consumer-led product with over 600,000+ users
and growing. Loyalty is a $40 billion+ market which we’re disrupting with a
strong focus on design, user experience, and engineering. We’re executing fast
with plans to grow the team throughout 2018.

Our approach to development and collaboration welcomes engineers whom are full
stack and/or specialize in a particular domain (frontend, backend, data, etc).
We operate at all levels of the stack: building mobile-first apps with
technologies like React Native to deliver elegant UIs, scaling highly
parallelized APIs and banking integrations to get a 360-degree view of user
spending habits and share of wallet, developing data infrastructure to deliver
insights and enable the business to efficiently drive impact, and more.

Open Positions:

\- Senior Software Developer - Full Stack:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/641899CB07](https://drop.workable.com/j/641899CB07)

\- Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/1DE9510EDA](https://drop.workable.com/j/1DE9510EDA)

\- Data Scientist:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/4D3719C30E](https://drop.workable.com/j/4D3719C30E)

\- Product Designer:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/70F90FA0A4](https://drop.workable.com/j/70F90FA0A4)

Tech Stack:

\- React Native, Rails/Ruby, Postgres, Redshift, Airflow, Docker, Kubernetes

If this sounds interesting, please reach out to me directly: ian [@]
earnwithdrop [dot] com or apply directly at:
[https://www.earnwithdrop.com/pages/careers](https://www.earnwithdrop.com/pages/careers)

------
smarkets
Smarkets is hiring!

MOBILE DEVELOPER, LONDON (ONSITE) - Job ad available here:
[https://smarkets.com/job/?id=69369](https://smarkets.com/job/?id=69369)

WEB DEVELOPER, LONDON (ONSITE) - Job ad available here:
[https://smarkets.com/job/?id=587396](https://smarkets.com/job/?id=587396)

------
jcrouch123
TüDr | Contract | REMOTE | TüDr is knowledge sharing mobile app focusing on
P2P tutoring. Candidate must be experienced with Braintree Payment gateways,
Firebase backend, and general social media aspects. App is currently written
in Swift 4. If interested, reach out to me at jcrouch@mytudr.com. Ideally,
we’re looking for candidates to stay for awhile. Hourly rate negotiable.

~~~
jcrouch123
Bump

~~~
sctb
That doesn't do anything here.

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: curl [https://challenge.curbside.com](https://challenge.curbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[https://curbside.com/jobs](https://curbside.com/jobs) • Palo Alto, Ca. •
Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW H-1B’s, but we
can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and O-1’s.

------
jamesor
Discovery Digital Media | Client Engineering | Fulltime | New York, NY |
ONSITE | [https://www.discovery.com](https://www.discovery.com)

ABOUT US:

We are a small, but mighty team, working at the cross roads of technology and
entertainment to bring content from iconic television brands to our audiences
over the Internet in the most entertaining ways we can imagine and build. As
television changes, our mission remains true to the principles that founded
Discovery – every day we seek to ignite people’s curiosity to engage,
entertain and enlighten the world around them through amazing viewing
experiences.

We deploy applications for each of our network brands: Discovery, TLC,
Velocity, Science Chanel, Investigation Discovery, Animal Planet, American
Heroes Channel, Destination America, Discovery Life, Discovery Familia and
Discovery en Español.

This is a fantastic opportunity to help solve complex but interesting
scalability, performance and availability problems for products consumed by
millions of users each day! You will have the opportunity to work with a suite
of great technologies and in a highly collaborative environment where the
engineers get together on a quarterly basis in NY to problem solve major
business challenges.

CLIENT PLATFORMS:

    
    
      - Responsive Web
      - Android Phone / Tablet
      - iOS Phone / Tablet
      - Xbox One
      - Fire TV
      - Apple TV
      - Roku
      - New platforms road mapped for 2018
    

OPEN POSITIONS:

> Software Engineer, Web Clients

[https://careers-discovery.icims.com/jobs/18956/software-
engi...](https://careers-discovery.icims.com/jobs/18956/software-engineer---
web-clients/job)

Discovery Digital Media is looking for a Web Client Engineer to build React JS
applications with best-of-breed UX across Web, Xbox and Smart TVs.

> Client Engineering Manager

[https://careers-discovery.icims.com/jobs/19074/manager-
clien...](https://careers-discovery.icims.com/jobs/19074/manager-client-
engineering/job)

This role will be responsible for growing, mentoring and leading a team of
client engineers to build TV Everywhere applications with best-of-breed UX
across current and future platforms.

------
bsingh4
iConstituent | Washington, DC | ONSITE | Full-time | Front-End Engineer |
[http://iconstituent.com](http://iconstituent.com)

iConstituent has been a leading provider of software solutions for elected
officials for over a decade. We have a loyal client base and are debt free.
However, we are a team of highly motivated engineers and entrepreneurs -
complacency is not an option. We refuse to sit idly by and contribute to the
lack of innovation in the market we serve.

We are setting out to revolutionize our product line. To start we are making
the largest internal investment in technology the company has made in our
history. We want to redefine how our customers use constituent engagement
tools. Be a part of the ground level of building a fresh approach to software
that connects millions of constituents with their elected officials.

Our front-end stack consists of Angular, Material Design, SASS.

Let us know if you're interested at engineering@iconstituent.com

------
ratnakar007
Claritas RX|Data Engineers/Architects - Python,SQL,Airflow,Java, ETL|South San
Francisco, CA|[http://www.claritasrx.com/](http://www.claritasrx.com/)

We are focused on building analytics for Biotech firms, working on
orphan/cancer specialty drugs.

Open for Senior and Lead level positions.

Please email resumes at jobs@claritasrx.com

------
mischa_u
oneUp | Full-stack developer | Amsterdam | Onsite for 2 days a week | Full-
time | [https://www.oneup.company/](https://www.oneup.company/)

Hi, we're oneUp. We build startups with emerging technology for big
corporates. We have developed an integrated approach which we call Startup
Thinking. We help our clients with everything from coming up with new ideas,
validating and testing them with real consumers, to creating a system for your
organization to innovate all the time. Next to our day-to-day operations we
focus on developing most promising emerging technologies in the oneUp Lab.

Our stack: Node.js, React.js, React Native, MongoDB, Heroku, AWS, Rest API's.

To find out more about us and the job openings, check out our career pages:
[https://oneup.recruitee.com/](https://oneup.recruitee.com/)

For more information, please email me at doortje[at]oneup.company.

------
hk1ll3r
ALICE Technologies | (Senior) Software Engineer - Front End | Menlo Park, CA |
Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://www.alicetechnologies.com](https://www.alicetechnologies.com)

We bring AI to the $17T, 7,000 year old construction industry. Founded in
2014, we are a fun bunch of Stanford PhD’s, ex-Googlers and Master students
backed by some of the best VCs in the valley. If you want to live in
California and have a kick-ass start-up experience where you face real-world
and technically challenging problems in a fast-paced day-to-day environment
where you work closely with extremely smart and talented people, then ALICE is
for you. (It also happens to be one of the biggest opportunities on this page)
Currently looking for a extremely smart frontend engineer. You will be a great
fit if you:

\- Have a sense of humor and a longing to learn & grow

\- Enjoy creating a technically complex yet user-friendly interface

\- Have a solid understanding of algorithms and data structures

\- Are self-driven and can own responsibility for large parts of a project

\- Passionate about creating a polished and responsive web UI

\- Have 3+ years of experience with Angular, React, Redux / Flux pattern,
WebGL and other front end technologies.

Bonus points if you:

\- Understand the challenges of presenting a complex system to users

\- Want the freedom to explore novel data visualization concepts

Come join us!

Email: hossein@alicetechnologies.com

------
floriferous
e-Potek | Geneva (Switzerland) | Full-time | Onsite

We’re hiring a full stack developer with a focus on front end for our young
fintech startup in the mortgage industry.

Our goal is to automate the mortgage industry by connecting all stakeholders
with a suite of modern webapps to make the entire process simple, transparent
and educational for the future home owner.

You will be the first engineering employee at our company working directly
with me (CTO) and owning almost all of what you’ll be doing. I’m looking for a
strong JS dev who can take the lead in building our React/Meteor/Mongo web
apps.

We put a lot of emphasis on design and UX, so I’d love to see candidates with
some taste in design.

Ideally you have experience with React and are fluent in JS and flexible to
build whatever it takes outside of your official job description (backend,
financial math algorithms, email templates, etc.), learn fast and be
responsible for your code.

Write me an email at florian [at] e-potek dot ch!

------
kanwisher
Loom Network | FULLTIME | REMOTE | loomx.io We make cryptozombies and
ethfiddle. We are building tools to scale blockchains. Join us to make dApps
scalable. We are making it easier to build solidity based software for the
Ethereum blockchain

Looking for Senior Golang Engineers with 10+ years experience in server side
development

Email hiring@loomx.io with your resume

------
motine
mobileJob | Berlin, Germany | FULL-TIME | ONSITE | Senior Ruby on Rails
developer

mobileJob.com is the recruitment specialist for the blue collar market.
Employers from a wide range of industries find the best fitting employees via
mobileJob.com - from nursing staff, mechatronics engineer to the waiter,
warehouseman or call center agent. The job search and the entire application
process from mobileJob.com are realized by a revolutionary mobile recruiting
process, which we are keen to bring to the next technical level.

Technologies used: Ruby on Rails 5 in containers and the usual web stuff

What you will do: \- Develop backend and/or frontend code \- Architect new
software components \- Interface with product to create new solutions \-
Mentor your colleagues

Benefits: Relocation help (if needed), A+ location Berlin, social package for
you and your family.

Want to get this show on the road? Send your details to jobs@mobilejobs.com
and we will get in touch.

------
samidalouche
Narrative I/O | New York, NY | Full-time | ONSITE, REMOTE |
[http://narrative.io/](http://narrative.io/)

Narrative is building the first global data marketplace. It has often been
said that data is the new currency. Unfortunately, maximizing the value of
data is often easier said than done. On one side, transacting via individual
point to point integrations carries a lot of overhead in both business
development and technical integration efforts. On the other, going through big
aggregators introduces opacity in the pricing and provenance of the data. At
Narrative, we help our customers get value from their data by building a
central auction platform to reduce the friction and tooling to increase the
transparency in this process.

We are a small, early stage team looking for great developers who want to jump
in and take major systems and user-facing features from design to launch.
Here's where we are now:

\- We are operating in Amazon Web Services. Our services are mainly deployed
on EC2 provisioned with Terraform.

\- We also heavily use other technology on AWS such as DynamoDB, S3, and RDS.

\- Our backend includes a data ingestion web service with supporting Kinesis
consumers, along with a growing array of Spark projects. It’s written mostly
in Scala, with a smattering of Python for lambda functions.

\- We sit somewhere in the middle of the “Scala as a worse Haskell” and “Scala
as a better Java” spectrum. We love functional programming and we do make use
of libraries like cats, but at the same time we heavily favor core language
features and have no intention of rewriting everything using Free Monads.

\- Our frontend is written in Typescript with Angular2 and a supporting API
running on Node, and is deployed and monitored using much the same supporting
tech as the backend.

\- Other services we use include: GitHub, CircleCI, DataDog.

Find out about Company Culture:
[http://transparency.narrative.io/culture/](http://transparency.narrative.io/culture/)

Apply at hiring@narrative.io. We are hiring for Backend and Frontend Software
Engineering roles and are building the team with a remote-first mindset.

[http://transparency.narrative.io/join/backend.html](http://transparency.narrative.io/join/backend.html)

~~~
samidalouche
Correction: we are hiring for the Frontend role at the moment.

------
bbhughes12
Chicago, IL | Trunk Club | ONSITE | Fulltime

We're building the future of retail, enabled through technology. Talk to us if
you're interested in creating lightweight single-responsibility backend
applications in Ruby, building advanced React front-ends, leveraging graph
databases and machine learning, and creating amazing user experiences for
users both internal and external. Our platform powers everything from the
customer experience (online and in-store) to our sales and relationship tools
to our financial and merchandising capabilities - there is a lot going on!

We're currently hiring for the below roles (US only):

Software Development Engineer in Test:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/88244](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/88244)

Engineering Manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/155114](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/155114)

Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/4492](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/4492)

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44918](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44918)

Senior Front-End Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44922](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44922)

Android Developer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/914435](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/914435)

Data Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/686196](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/686196)

Senior Data Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/774428](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/774428)

Please check out our website to learn more:
[https://www.trunkclub.com/careers](https://www.trunkclub.com/careers).

------
nwilson21
1 point by nwilson21 1 hour ago | parent | edit | delete [-] | on: Ask HN: Who
is hiring? (January 2018)

Seattle, WA | Quantcast | (Late-Stage) Startup | Full-Time & Internship | Sr.
Engineering Manager, Software Engineering Intern and New Graduate 2018 |
Onsite | Competitive Compensation Packages

Role: Sr. Engineering Manager Location: Seattle Job Description:
[https://www.quantcast.com/careers/07bf5a18-c90c-4522-abf7-0a...](https://www.quantcast.com/careers/07bf5a18-c90c-4522-abf7-0a5e575a5729/)

Role: Software Engineering Intern, Summer 2018 Location: Seattle Job
Description:
[https://www.quantcast.com/careers/5e33ca4b-0690-4f56-b94d-4d...](https://www.quantcast.com/careers/5e33ca4b-0690-4f56-b94d-4d3adc9199a5/)

Role: Software Engineering, New Graduate 2018 Location: Seattle Job
Description:
[https://www.quantcast.com/careers/24bebebd-b592-43f4-9552-2b...](https://www.quantcast.com/careers/24bebebd-b592-43f4-9552-2bd3ddfe429c/)

About Us: Quantcast is a San Francisco based, late-stage pre-IPO startup. We
were founded in 2006 and we are profitable. We are a Big Data company in the
business of leading-edge targeted and relevant display advertising. The
Seattle Engineering office opened in August 2016. Our Mission for Seattle is
to build a real-time analytics platform that allows customers to benefit from
the power of Quantcast’s large-scale data processing proficiency, modeling
capabilities, and unique data sets.

Please send questions to nwilson@quantcast.com.

We have engineering opportunities in our SF (also HQ), Singapore and London
offices as well. Check out the link below to learn more and apply.

Engineering Careers Page:
[https://www.quantcast.com/careers/engineering/](https://www.quantcast.com/careers/engineering/)

Interested in learning more about what the engineers at Quantcast are working
on? Check out the Quantcast Engineering Blog and you just may find a couple of
blog posts from the Seattle engineering team.

Engineering Blog:
[https://www.quantcast.com/blog/category/engineering/](https://www.quantcast.com/blog/category/engineering/)

------
mlent
SumUp | Software Engineer, Android Developer, Test Engineer, Frontend
Engineer, Integrations Engineer, Quality Assurance Engineer | Berlin | ONSITE,
VISA [https://sumup.com](https://sumup.com)

SumUp's mission is to empower small businesses to grow by accepting card
payments in their stores, online, and mobile. We ship more than 2,000 card
terminals every day, and our business is growing rapidly. Headquartered in
London, our major offices are in Berlin, Sofia and São Paulo. The Berlin
office alone comprises more than 130 people from over 30 countries. Our office
is very social, and if you're worried about learning German to move to Berlin
-- don't be! We're here to support you in coming to Berlin and getting
adapted.

We offer an education budget, language classes, the opportunity to travel
abroad, and dedicated time for side projects and open source. Here are our
open positions!

\- Software Engineer - Qt:
[https://sumup.workable.com/j/D2ECF320DF](https://sumup.workable.com/j/D2ECF320DF)
(Qt, C/C++)

\- Android Developer:
[https://sumup.workable.com/j/BF2411A781](https://sumup.workable.com/j/BF2411A781)

\- Test Engineer - Hardware:
[https://sumup.workable.com/j/C31F329203](https://sumup.workable.com/j/C31F329203)

\- Frontend Engineer (all levels): [https://sumup.com/careers/frontend-
engineer](https://sumup.com/careers/frontend-engineer) (React, Jest, Webpack,
Node)

\- Integrations Engineer:
[https://sumup.workable.com/j/1A48B8C48C](https://sumup.workable.com/j/1A48B8C48C)
(Ruby, Node, Javascript, iOS, Android)

\- Quality Assurance Engineer - Data Warehouse and ETL:
[https://sumup.workable.com/j/16233019B0](https://sumup.workable.com/j/16233019B0)
(Postgres, Python/Java)

(If you're interested in working in São Paulo or Sofia, we also have some
positions open in multiple locations, just send in your application and
indicate the office)

Learn more about SumUp here:
[https://sumup.com/careers](https://sumup.com/careers)

------
hagbarth
Pento | Full stack developer | EU | REMOTE ONLY |
[https://pento.dk](https://pento.dk)

Come join us building a new payroll product for European small/medium sized
businesses! A very conservative market with old competitors and products =
tons of potential. We are a remote team, which means we have no office and you
can work from wherever you want. We're all in on transparency, a great work
culture and teamwork. Founders are 500 Startups alums and have previously
worked on two startups, one of them out of Silicon Valley.

We're looking for a full stack web developer to join our remote team. Ideally,
you are a person who is not only proficient in frontend and backend work, but
also have some experience in DevOps and system architecture. As you will be
part of the early team, you should be a fast learner and be able to work in
different roles.

Read more here: [https://angel.co/pento/jobs/242469-full-stack-web-
developer-...](https://angel.co/pento/jobs/242469-full-stack-web-developer-
javascript-go-remote) Or contact me: emil at company url

------
SWEngJobsKronos
KRONOS | Montreal (CANADA)| ONSITE only| Full-time Front-end Angular.js,
React, Full-Stack Angular.js/Java

\- Full-stack Angular.js/Java (Montreal) : goo.gl/Ldm4PL \- Other front-end
Angular.js positions in Montreal for our specific brand-new product Workforce
Management/Scheduling SW product (video here at 25mn :
[https://youtu.be/ikh31Ml5PN8](https://youtu.be/ikh31Ml5PN8)) \- All
Engineering/Development & QA positions in the world : goo.gl/gUBwcb

KRONOS : Human Resources SW SaaS/ Google Cloud company with 1.3 B $ revenues.
300 people in Montreal, 5300 Worldwide. Human Capital Management / Software
company, world leader.

Benefits : #Unlimited paid Vacation (read about it here : goo.gl/ut2iRG) #Work
from home up to 2 days max. a week (no remote work though) #Generous Bonus
starting at 5% #Paid Tuition fees #Full health coverage and much more (RRSP
contribution...) #Free French courses at work (for Montreal office)

A strong plus for you for Montreal office : speak French or will to learn
French at office (free french courses during work time)

------
jonathanbull
[https://emailoctopus.com](https://emailoctopus.com) | LONDON | ONSITE

We're a bootstrapped startup offering email marketing for up to 10x cheaper
than MailChimp. Looking for an onsite PHP developer to join us - experience of
AWS essential.

Email jonathan [@companyname] .com

------
TatGlint
Glint | Multiple Full-Time Positions | www.glintinc.com/careers

Glint's mission is to help people be happier and more successful at work. We
are one of LinkedIn's Top 50 Innovative Startups -
[http://bit.ly/LITop50](http://bit.ly/LITop50) and on Glassdoor's Employees'
Choice Best Companies to Work -
[http://bit.ly/glassdoor7](http://bit.ly/glassdoor7)

Our team consists of highly collaborative and hands-on engineers looking to
work with curious team players who can bring optimal expertise and fun to the
workplace. Check us out:

Senior Analytics Engineer -
[http://bit.ly/SrAnalyticsEng](http://bit.ly/SrAnalyticsEng)

Senior Front End Engineer -
[http://bit.ly/SrFrontEndEng](http://bit.ly/SrFrontEndEng)

Senior Server Engineer -
[http://bit.ly/SrServerEng](http://bit.ly/SrServerEng)

Interested? Reach out to us at tchung@glintinc.com

------
jost
adbonitas | BACKEND-ENGINEER (early employee)| Cologne, Germany | Full-Time |
ONSITE | Base+Equity

Be one of the first 10 employees of adbonitas! Our AI-powered security
technology company was founded and funded in summer 2017 with the ultimate
goal to fight fraud. Join us if you love to work on making massive amounts of
data understandable and actionable in real-time. To help advertisers
understand how much risk is right for their digital marketing investment.

JD & Application via angel.co or PM: [https://angel.co/adbonitas-
com/jobs/316611-software-engineer...](https://angel.co/adbonitas-
com/jobs/316611-software-engineer-early-team)

We're looking forward to hearing from you!

------
inpher
inpher.io | Privacy Preserving Analytics | New York (USA), Lausanne
(Switzerland), Paris (France) | ONSITE

Experienced software engineers: We are a startup developing a novel technology
for secure, privacy-preserving machine learning. We are seeking high
performing individuals that will work on the design and development of our XOR
Secret Computing™ Engine. You should have proven experience with development
of large software systems as well as taking responsibility for testing and
reviewing code. You will join a smart, geographically distributed development
team.

Other open positions include:

§ Data Scientists and Machine Learning experts

§ Applied cryptography engineers, UI/UX designers and developers

§ Technical Business Development

…and more

Have we made you curious? Send your resume to: careers@inpher.io.

------
zupa-hu
Boomla.com | Senior Frontend Enginner | Budapest, Hungary | Full time | ONSITE

At Boomla, we are building a simple application platform for websites, a
Website OS. It's like, throw away the entire stack, including the filesystem,
and redesign it from scratch, based on paradigms that play well with the Web.

Website - [https://boomla.com/#nerd](https://boomla.com/#nerd)

Short dev summary - [https://boomla.com/f/short-
summary](https://boomla.com/f/short-summary)

Longer dev summary - [https://boomla.com/f/long-
summary](https://boomla.com/f/long-summary)

Skills needed: deep knowledge of computer science fundamentals, TypeScript,
React, testing, HTML, CSS. We need someone resourceful who can get things and
needs no babysitting.

Email me at tibor.halter@COMPANYDOMAIN with your Linkedin/Github/Resume.

------
mvip
Screenly, Inc | Remote

Screenly is the most popular digital signage platform for the Raspberry Pi,
powering over 10,000 screens around the world.

The company is fully bootstrapped and profitable. Our team is spread around
the world, and everyone is working remotely. You can learn more about how we
work here ([https://www.screenly.io/blog/2016/11/23/how-we-work-at-
scree...](https://www.screenly.io/blog/2016/11/23/how-we-work-at-screenly/)).

We're currently looking for:

* Jr Sales Executive ([https://www.screenly.io/careers/jr-sales-executive/](https://www.screenly.io/careers/jr-sales-executive/))

* Designer ([https://www.screenly.io/careers/designer/](https://www.screenly.io/careers/designer/))

------
kejaed
Groove.AI | REMOTE | Part Time

iOS / watchOS developer

Groove Technologies is a bootstrapped startup looking for a contract developer
to help flush out our MVP for Groove.AI, our product targeting the fitness
space.

Please get in touch by sending an email to groove@groove.ai

~~~
AppAgency
Thanks, for posting this. I'm an iOS developer at Agicent and going to send
you my apps and reference via email, please watch out for emails from
sudeep@agicent.com

------
elementsNL
Elements Interactive | Fullstack developer (Python/Django) | Almere, The
Netherlands | Full-time | ONSITE | EU work permit needed

[https://www.elements.nl](https://www.elements.nl)

For one of our long-term clients (M.I.C.), we are searching for a dedicated
developer that will work exclusively on improving the platform we have
developed for them, in which customers can create and manage interaction
campaigns by uploading their users and inviting them to participate. M.I.C
offers real-time KPI reports that allow the customers to see results and track
conversion.

WHAT YOU WILL DO This position offers a high degree of freedom in terms of
implementing new ideas and improvements. You will work on a variety of tasks
related to our platform such as developing new and optimizing existing
functionalities, maintaining and extending our API’s and integration with
customer systems. You will also work on developing and maintaining our SAAS
solution, including online onboarding, billing and customer management.
Furthermore, you will optimize performance and scalability and create and
check unit tests.

WHAT YOU NEED * At least a BS degree in a related field and 3 years experience
with professional programming and development, including 1 year experience
with Python/Django * Knowledge of (X)HTML, XML, CSS, JavaScript, Ajax and
related technologies * Preferably knowledge of and experience with Ansible *
Excellent English language and communication skills

PLEASE NOTE - We are not able to offer VISA sponsorship for this specific
position and can therefore only accept applicants with a valid EU work permit.

BENEFITS * We offer you a place in our diverse, enthusiastic and highly
technically oriented team of developers, where you get to teach and learn at
the same time * We provide you with the equipment of your choice, free lunch
every day, snacks and unlimited freshly ground coffee * We have flexible
working hours and a possibility to occasionally work from home * We encourage
you to visit events and/or take courses to keep up-to-date and learn new
skills * And to top it off, what would work be like without fun? You could get
your fair share at our regular company events and Friday beer & game
afternoons, or by diving into the nostalgia of your childhood on our arcade
machine Do you see yourself in these words? Then we'd love to hear from you!

Read more & APPLY HERE:
[https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/j/595556CC6A](https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/j/595556CC6A)

------
GlobalSignGreg
1 point by GlobalSignGreg 62 days ago | parent [-] | on: Ask HN: Who is
hiring? (November 2017)

GlobalSign | Software Engineer, Project Manager, Customer Support |
Portsmouth, NH/Boston/Maidstone/London/Manila/Singapore | ONSITE (Some REMOTE)
| Full-Time GlobalSign is a Certificate Authority and identity services
company providing cloud-based, highly scalable PKI solutions for enterprises
needing to conduct safe commerce, communications, content delivery and
community interactions.

Multiple positions open globally, most on-site and some remote:
[https://www.globalsign.com/en/company/careers/](https://www.globalsign.com/en/company/careers/)

------
kyleblarson
Wheelhouse | Senior Data Scientist | San Francisco ONSITE FULL TIME

We are looking for a data scientist who is passionate about building
interpretable machine learning models all the way from research to production.
You will play an instrumental role in helping our customers understand their
market better, give them more precise recommendations for their business, and
build out our market intelligence to know where we should focus. With your
help, Wheelhouse will continue to grow as the number one pricing platform in
the hospitality industry.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/wheelhouse/jobs/811845#.WkvUNhM...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/wheelhouse/jobs/811845#.WkvUNhM-
dBw)

------
bitfarmproject
SWISS FINTECH STARTUP HIRING ENTIRE TEAM IN EASTERN EUROPE: BACK-END DEVELOPER

Bitfarm is in process of being incorporated in Switzerland. As a Swiss Fintech
company we will be serving major banks in Europe with a unique derivatives
trading platform software in the investment banking space. We are hiring an
entire team of key-developers in Eastern Europe to build the platform. Having
found the best talents for the platform, we will be shaping a local team
around them. Rewards for bringing in new talents as your team-members will be
provided.

WHAT WE OFFER:

\- Green-field development: No legacy systems. Your skillset defines the
quality of the core structure of the new code.

\- Challenging project: Building a software for the financial sector, a
perfectionist approach on scalability, stability and security are our key
drivers for the platform.

\- Flexible working hours: Develop at the time that you feel most productive.
Results and quality counts, not the office clock.

\- Competitive salaries: Highly competitive base salary. Being a part of our
core team on the long run, variable payments subject to the company success
could be envisaged.

\- Good team-spirit:. An excellent spirit in our team and fun with our work
together has the same priority as the quality of the software being produced.

\- Learning: We provide comprehensive education and development opportunities
through an exchange of know-how within our team as well as space to acquire
skills in new technologies.

SKILLSET WE ARE SEARCHING FOR:

\- Excellent communication and interpersonal skills

\- University degree in software development

\- Proven work experience

\- Self-driving work spirit

BACK-END DEVELOPER (JUNIOR)

\- JAVA [required]

\- MongoDB [required]

\- Gigaspace [optional]

\- Network [optional]

\- Webserver security aspects [optional]

\--> We are looking forward to receiving your application under
hiring@bitfarm.tech

------
xd_gov
xD | Washington, DC | Full-time | Onsite or Remote | Salary: GS-15 (fed
government pay scale)| Backend Dev (experienced)

About xD

xD is a startup in the U.S. Census Bureau that works with internal partners
and other agencies to build experimental data products. We build products that
challenge the status quo of how agencies leverage their public data. To meet
the growing demands of business and technology, we work closely with our
agency partners to deliver new and exceptional product experiences to their
constituents.

Position

We’re hiring a Backend Web Developer to help us build amazing products with
our agency partners.

We’re looking for someone who is:

* Passionate about working on high-impact projects that further the public good

* Able to thrive in rapid development cycles

* Self-directed and able to set goals independently

* Excited to teach and learn new techniques

* Enthusiastic about building open-source software

* Skillful at communicating technical concepts to a non-technical audience

As a Backend Web Developer with xD, you will be responsible for:

* Building back-end information systems, including APIs and web applications

* Planning or contributing to sprint-planning meetings, stand-ups, and retrospectives

* Using version control, specifically Git and GitHub

* Writing software tests and adhering to test-driven development

* Designing relational database architecture and writing performant SQL queries

* Writing in modern, open-source scripting languages such as Ruby and Python

* Developing web applications using open-source frameworks such as Ruby on Rails

* Deploying and administering web application servers

* Building with scalable search technologies such as ElasticSearch or Solr

* Working with large data sets, including scaling their handling and storage

Apply

To apply, please send your resume to luke.keller@census.gov with the subject
“Backend Web Developer Application." Make sure your resume includes links to
example projects and source code.

------
rizz0
Poki — [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) | Amsterdam | Onsite |
Full-Time

Poki is an online playground with 30 million users around the world. With a
team of 25 we build a web game platform that helps game developers achieve
success, and brings fun games to kids of all ages around the world.

We’re a bootstrapped company where development, data and design come together.

We are looking for: • Senior Front-End Developer -
[http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-
developer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-developer/en)

• Senior Back-end Developer / DevOps Engineer - [http://jobs.poki.com/back-
end-devops-developer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/back-end-devops-developer/en)

• Full-Stack Web Developer - [http://jobs.poki.com/full-stack-web-
developer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/full-stack-web-developer/en)

• Technical Project Manager - [http://jobs.poki.com/technical-project-
manager/en](http://jobs.poki.com/technical-project-manager/en)

• Lead Data Scientist - [http://jobs.poki.com/lead-data-
scientist/en](http://jobs.poki.com/lead-data-scientist/en)

• Senior Product Manager - [http://jobs.poki.com/product-manager-web-
platform/en](http://jobs.poki.com/product-manager-web-platform/en)

• Senior Product Designer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-
designer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-designer/en)

• Senior Interaction Designer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-interaction-
designer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-interaction-designer/en)

#Stack: Go, Node, React, Redux, Kubernetes, Docker, Microservices, Prometheus,
Google Cloud Platform.

We believe in giving smart and creative people the freedom and autonomy to do
great work.

Apply: [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) Engineering & Culture:
[http://blog.poki.com](http://blog.poki.com) Website:
[http://poki.com/](http://poki.com/)

------
leadpages
Drip + Leadpages (www.Drip.com) - Minneapolis, MN | Full Time | ON-SITE | Now
Hiring Senior Ruby on Rails Developers, Senior DevOps Engineer, Support
Engineer, BI Analyst, Account Executives, Customer Success Director and
Technical Support Manager! We are also hiring for Python Developers for our
Leadpages product team.

As a fast-growing startup in Minneapolis, Drip is backed by two of the tech
industry’s most prominent venture capital firms and has quickly become one of
the most cutting-edge and beloved products in our space. We are a small
product team within Leadpages, an early-stage tech company, which has made
#297 on the 2017 Inc. 5000 list (we were #3 in Minnesota) and named a Star
Tribune Top Workplace for the past three years in a row! To learn more about
us, we invite you to visit our Instagram, Facebook and About pages.

Now that the introductions have been made… here’s what we’re using:

Drip is a beautiful Ruby app that’s built on Rails 5, AWS, JSON, Sidekiq,
Redis for caching, ElasticSearch, Ansible, Flight, PostgreSQL, Vanilla JS and
Elm.

Leadpages is working built on a gorgeous Python REST API stack using
Kubernetes on the backend and React on the front-end.

If anything caught your eye, we’d love to hear from you! We currently have
opportunities available for:

\- Support Engineer => [http://bit.ly/2BHoy97](http://bit.ly/2BHoy97)

\- Senior Ruby on Rails Developer =>
[http://bit.ly/2E4dgMB](http://bit.ly/2E4dgMB)

\- Technical Support Manager => [http://bit.ly/2npl0oV](http://bit.ly/2npl0oV)

\- Business Intelligence Analyst =>
[http://bit.ly/2CxZq7T](http://bit.ly/2CxZq7T)

\- Account Executives => [http://bit.ly/2CDDdWM](http://bit.ly/2CDDdWM)

\- Sales Development Reps => [http://bit.ly/2CAZ1lm](http://bit.ly/2CAZ1lm)

\- SVP of Engineering => [http://bit.ly/2CPbBv1](http://bit.ly/2CPbBv1)

These are all full-time positions with exceptional benefits! We also offer
generous relocation packages to help you relocate to beautiful Minneapolis,
MN, if you are open to relocating.

Interested in emailing us directly? You can reach me at Tiffany@Ave81.com (no
agencies or 3rd parties, please!)

Let’s build something awesome!

------
enoren
FanThreeSixty | Senior Software Developer | Austin, TX | ONSITE |
[http://www.fanthreesixty.com/](http://www.fanthreesixty.com/)

At FanThreeSixty we build software which enables sports teams and venues to
better engage with fans to keep them connected to their teams they love by
providing more personalized and fluid experiences whether at game time or in
the off-season. Headquartered in Kansas City, MO, we are hiring in both KC as
well in Austin, TX for multiple development positions to help expand our data
science and data intelligence capabilities for real-time intelligence,
recommendations, and predictions. Interest in machine learning, analytics,
data, and system design is a must as you will be heavily involved in each area
of the system. You will also work directly with data scientists on the team to
scale models for production and provide an efficient and available platform
for analysis and insight.

The basics:

* 4+ years of professional Java or similar OO experience required with a strong grasp of development patterns and principles.

* Prior professional experience preferred, but not required, in one or more of Spark, Kafka, Cassandra, Hadoop, and/or machine learning applications

* Ability to learn quickly and work independently desired as there is a remote component to this position as we are a distributed team with significant WFH flexibility. No fully remote positions available though as all applicants must be able to work in either the KC(downtown) or Austin(Domain) office, with a preference for Austin.

* Our interview process is fairly direct and painless with an hour phone interview and then a half day on-site before making a final decision.

* In addition to medical, dental and vision insurance, we also offer a competitive PTO package, matching 401k and reimbursement of attending 2 sporting events each year...for market research.

* Our Austin team is a small and growing team which affords numerous opportunities for flexibility, autonomy and growth with plans to expand size and scope aggressively throughout 2018!

You can also find more details about the specific position on our posting
[https://fanthreesixty.workable.com/j/E5DC13D9FC](https://fanthreesixty.workable.com/j/E5DC13D9FC)
or find more details about working at FanThreeSixty on our site
[http://www.fanthreesixty.com/careers/](http://www.fanthreesixty.com/careers/).

Please contact me directly with any questions or to send your resume(my email
address is in my HN profile).

------
leadpages
Drip + Leadpages (www.Drip.com) - Minneapolis, MN | Full Time | ON-SITE | Now
Hiring Senior Ruby on Rails Developers, Senior DevOps Engineer, Support
Engineer, BI Analyst, Account Executives, Customer Success Director and
Technical Support Manager! We are also hiring for Python Developers for our
Leadpages product team.

As a fast-growing startup in Minneapolis, Drip is backed by two of the tech
industry’s most prominent venture capital firms and has quickly become one of
the most cutting-edge and beloved products in our space. We are a small
product team within Leadpages, an early-stage tech company, which has made
#297 on the 2017 Inc. 5000 list (we were #3 in Minnesota) and named a Star
Tribune Top Workplace for the past three years in a row! To learn more about
us, we invite you to visit our Instagram, Facebook and About pages.

Now that the introductions have been made… here’s what we’re using:

>> Drip is a beautiful Ruby app that’s built on Rails 5, AWS, JSON, Sidekiq,
Redis for caching, ElasticSearch, Ansible, Flight, PostgreSQL, Vanilla JS and
Elm.

>> Leadpages is built on a gorgeous Python REST API stack using Kubernetes on
the backend and React on the front-end.

If anything caught your eye, we’d love to hear from you! We currently have
opportunities available for:

\- Support Engineer => [http://bit.ly/2BHoy97](http://bit.ly/2BHoy97)

\- Senior Ruby on Rails Developer =>
[http://bit.ly/2E4dgMB](http://bit.ly/2E4dgMB)

\- Technical Support Manager => [http://bit.ly/2npl0oV](http://bit.ly/2npl0oV)

\- Business Intelligence Analyst =>
[http://bit.ly/2CxZq7T](http://bit.ly/2CxZq7T)

\- Account Executives => [http://bit.ly/2CDDdWM](http://bit.ly/2CDDdWM)

\- Sales Development Reps => [http://bit.ly/2CAZ1lm](http://bit.ly/2CAZ1lm)

\- SVP of Engineering => [http://bit.ly/2CPbBv1](http://bit.ly/2CPbBv1)

These are all full-time positions with exceptional benefits! We also offer
generous relocation packages to help you relocate to beautiful Minneapolis,
MN, if you are open to relocating.

Interested in emailing us directly? You can reach me at
Tiffany.Lewandowski@Drip.com (no agencies or 3rd parties, please!)

Let’s build something awesome!

------
fa-ml
FlightAware | Machine Learning Engineer | Houston, TX | Full-time, ONSITE,
[https://flightaware.com/](https://flightaware.com/)

I'm a lead developer at FlightAware. I'm currently leading our flight tracking
team, which develops and maintains a distributed system for tracking flights
in parallel, and I'm in the process of building a machine learning team for
the first time ever at the company.

This is an opportunity to have a potentially huge impact on machine learning
not just at FlightAware but on the aviation industry in general. There are a
lot of fascinating and challenging problems in this area: computing taxi
times, landing times, departure times, airport congestion, flight delays, and
more based on complex real-time contextual information. I honestly believe
these are among the most interesting problems you'll find to work on almost
anywhere.

FlightAware has a vast amount of highly granular flight data going back many
years to facilitate tackling these problems. For instance, we have detailed
surface movement data for all aircraft on the ground at most major worldwide
airports. We have detailed weather records and radar imagery. We have
thousands of live ADS-B receivers around the world. And we've partnered with
Aireon to deploy ADS-B receivers in space on dozens of satellites in orbit;
this will allow us to achieve global tracking coverage, even over the oceans
and other large bodies of water.

FlightAware wants to be on the forefront of tackling these problems using
modern, sophisticated methods. We view this as a long-term strategic
initiative for the company.

You'd be the first full-time machine learning engineer, so we're looking for
someone fairly senior and experienced. You won't be a cog in the machine. This
is not just a research position and will involve building end-to-end
production systems, from training pipelines to real-time inference engines, so
we're ideally looking for someone with a demonstrated track record of doing
so. With that said, we're willing to consider less experienced candidates with
exceptional backgrounds.

FA is a small company (currently 70-80 employees), but we're not a startup.
We've been around for over a decade and don't rely on VC funding at all. The
company is successful, profitable, and growing. And we just built out a brand
new modern office space in Houston.

[https://flightaware.com/about/careers/position/ml_engineer](https://flightaware.com/about/careers/position/ml_engineer)

If interested, please email me through the address in my HN profile.
Alternatively, please apply through the link above.

------
PaulRobinson
London, UK | ONSITE | Notonthehighstreet.com | Multiple positions

Notonthehighstreet.com is home to 5,000 of the best small creative businesses
in UK, and possibly Europe. We are an e-commerce marketplace with a 9-figure
turnover selling over quarter of a million unique products, and are powered by
200 awesome people of which about 50 work in the product and tech teams.

We are currently recruiting for:

\- Go engineer:
[https://isw.changeworknow.co.uk/notonthehighstreet/vms/e/sto...](https://isw.changeworknow.co.uk/notonthehighstreet/vms/e/stores/positions/cQWlcrzonclPnZLKZJcNpo)

\- Principal Front-end engineer:
[https://isw.changeworknow.co.uk/notonthehighstreet/vms/e/sto...](https://isw.changeworknow.co.uk/notonthehighstreet/vms/e/stores/positions/bFIzMRLbrdS5Yjv4ID2CT3)

\- Senior Data Engineer:
[https://isw.changeworknow.co.uk/notonthehighstreet/vms/e/sto...](https://isw.changeworknow.co.uk/notonthehighstreet/vms/e/stores/positions/bPSY48KJ9a775zQDmhhif-)

\- Senior Devops Engineer:
[https://isw.changeworknow.co.uk/notonthehighstreet/vms/e/sto...](https://isw.changeworknow.co.uk/notonthehighstreet/vms/e/stores/positions/cQ7yQ0ol9bfiJt-
xAlSqZx)

\- Senior (contract) iOS engineer:
[https://isw.changeworknow.co.uk/notonthehighstreet/vms/e/sto...](https://isw.changeworknow.co.uk/notonthehighstreet/vms/e/stores/positions/dpwP-
JmoXoA6SV5bq-Ke_1)

Careers page with more background on who and where we are is here:
[https://www.notonthehighstreet.com/pages/careers-
page](https://www.notonthehighstreet.com/pages/careers-page)

Glassdoor: [https://www.glassdoor.co.uk/Overview/Working-at-
Notonthehigh...](https://www.glassdoor.co.uk/Overview/Working-at-
Notonthehighstreet-com-EI_IE841275.11,33.htm)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/997808/](https://www.linkedin.com/company/997808/)

If you want to ask more tech-related questions before applying, take my
username, put an @ after it, and you can guess the domain name. All other
queries to go via the application process please!

------
cottonseed
Hail @ Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard | Software Engineer / Senior
Software Engineer | Boston, MA | ONSITE, [https://hail.is](https://hail.is),
SALARY:80k-150k

The Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard was launched in 2004 to improve human
health by using genomics to advance our understanding of the biology and
treatment of human disease, and to help lay the groundwork for a new
generation of therapies.

The Hail team's mission is to build tools to enable rapid analysis and
exploration of biological datasets (100s of TB and tripling yearly). We are
committed to open science and everything we do is open source. We currently
develop in Scala, Spark, Python and C/C++ but will use any tools we need to
get the job done. Come help us build the future of big scientific data
analysis.

We have multiple positions open:

1\. We're looking for skilled senior/principal engineers who have a solid
CS/engineering background, can quickly write clear, correct code and have
experience working on large, complex projects. Apply here:
[https://broadinstitute.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/broad_institute...](https://broadinstitute.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/broad_institute/job/Cambridge-
MA/Software-Engineer---Hail-Team_3168)

2\. We have an opening for someone to work on query optimization. Background
in compilers or database internals required. Experience with LLVM, GPU
programming a plus.

3\. We have an opening for an ML engineer. Solid CS/engineering background a
must. Experience with modern deep learning frameworks (e.g. TensorFlow) and
deep learning models required. Experience with Bayesian methods a plus.
Experience with RNAseq data analysis a plus.

4\. We have an opening for a front-end software engineer with a focus on
scientific data visualization. You have experience with data science tools in
Python or R and know JS and JS visualization technologies like D3. Bonus if
you know React, Redux, node and deployment tools (Docker, k8s). Bonus if you
have a portfolio. You will be the first front-end person in our group and will
have the opportunity to set the vision.

5\. We have an opening for a distributed systems engineer. Help design the
architecture that will allow to derive scientific insights from petabyte-scale
datasets now and scale 3x/year for the foreseeable future.

6\. We have an opening for a new grad to start summer 2018. Apply
[https://broadinstitute.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/broad_ins...](https://broadinstitute.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/broad_institute/job/Cambridge-MA/Associate-Software-Engineer-Hail_4830-1)

You don't need experience in biology or our particular technologies. We work
in a highly multi-disciplinary environment (with software engineers,
biologists, bioinformaticians, doctors, operations and mathematicians). Self-
improvement is a fundamental part of our culture. You must be excited to be
challenged and learn new things.

Some of these don't have official reqs yet. Email us if you're interested:
hail@broadinstitute.org.

It looks like we got downvoted last month without comment. If you applied but
didn't hear back, I apologize. I'm the hiring manager. Get in touch with me
directly and I will get back to you: cseed@broadinstitute.org.

You can learn more about the project here:
[https://hail.is/](https://hail.is/)

------
jayemery
OANDA | Dev to Director level positions within Engineering | Toronto, ON,
Canada | jobs.oanda.com

OANDA provides Internet-based forex trading and currency information services
to everyone, from individuals to large corporations; portfolio managers to
financial institutions. We’re looking for experienced developers and creative
professionals to join us in our Toronto office on our mission to be the
world’s currency authority.

We're looking to fill the following Toronto-based roles:

\- Full Stack Software Developer

\- Full Stack Web Developer

\- Python Developer

\- JavaScript Developer

\- Android Developer

\- iOS Developer

\- UI/UX Designer

\- Business Intelligence, Systems Analyst

\- Technical Operations Specialist

\- Team Lead, Systems Engineering

\- Team Lead, Corporate IT

\- Marketing Manager - Social Media & Campaign Management

\- Director, Internal Audit

\- Technical Recruiter

Our environment is very open, with Engineering being comprised of multiple
small teams working closely together in an agile fashion. We have teams
creating high performant systems with sub-millisecond trade execution time. We
have teams designing and creating meaningful user experiences on desktop, web
and mobile. We have teams that specialize in API design, business
intelligence, and quantitative analysis. Whatever you're looking for, check
out jobs.oanda.com.

So why would you want to come work here? Although the company has been around
for twenty years, recent hires say the culture feels more like a vibrant
start-up. We care about writing and maintaining high quality, modular,
testable code. We’re continually looking to advance our process, recently
experimenting with GV: Design Sprint. We take pride in holding to a high
standard of ethics, working closely with regulators across the globe. We treat
customers fairly, how we ourselves would want to be treated. We provide an
environment for people to grow in their career and create their own
opportunities. Ultimately, we’ve created a platform that our customers
actually want to use, and this drives us to make it even better. I’ve been at
OANDA for almost 10 years and can say that all of this is only possible
because we’re a group of people who genuinely love working together, able to
get work done because we’re not plagued by politics or office drama.

We also have free coffee, drinks, snacks, catered meals, a games room,
training allowance, a retirement savings program, and other benefits. If
you’re in Toronto, and any of this sparks your interest, please apply through
jobs.oanda.com!

------
kcrossncc
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and Intrepidus Group) -
Atlanta, Austin, Boston, Chicago, Houston, New York, San Francisco, Seattle,
and Sunnyvale, CA

A completely unscientific resource tells us that only 8% of Americans actually
keep their New Year's resolutions. We get it. Treadmills are super boring.
Know what's not super boring? Cutting-edge research, continuous learning &
training, and contributing on interesting client engagements. The elusive
triple threat.

NCC Group is currently looking for passionate security minds to join our merry
crew!

What do we do exactly? Penetration testing, security analysis, DFIR, and
cutting-edge research into current technologies and attacks (breaking things).
You spend most of your day thinking about security systems and how they can
break. You get to be creative and have a lot of freedom to be clever while
learning new technologies at a very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4
weeks long and in a year you will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology
stacks. Your work will typically initiate person-months of security
improvements in products millions of people use. You will have access to
senior engineers/architects and your findings/ideas will be heard by senior
decision makers. You will have enormous impact in making the software people
use safer!

All of our consultants are also security researchers, with dedicated research
time. Not too shabby!

We are looking to add new colleagues in all of our office locations, and are
looking to add folks specifically in the Houston market should you have
interest.

We are also seeking senior DFIR leaders in our New York and Bay Area offices!
We are looking to add several members to our Risk Management & Governance
group, as well, all around the country.

If you want to learn more about us and our open positions check out our:

Blog -
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/)

Cryptopals - [http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/)

Microcorruption - [http://microcorruption.com/](http://microcorruption.com/)

If you're ready to apply, contact us at: [https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacancies/) or reach out directly at na-cv@nccgroup.trust.

We'd love to hear from you! Happy New Year from NCC Group!

------
ttty
Not really sure why hn likes to make ux as bad as possible. I'm on mobile,
this page is garbage.

I can't filter by location, tech etc...

I would love to apply and look around these jobs, but I won't. Sad.

~~~
AETackaberry
[https://jobsortio.herokuapp.com](https://jobsortio.herokuapp.com) takes all
the submissions, sorts by technology, and filters by location

There is logic to minimize false positives/negatives. For example, it does a
pretty good job distinguishing between (c, c++, obj-c), (java, javascript),
and (react, react native).

If you type "remote" in the location textbox, it will only show submissions
that are available remotely.

------
nolloh
Brave + Basic Attention Token | Sr Software Engineer, Sr UX Designer, Product
Lead (Browser), many more | San Francisco | Remote and Onsite opportunities |
Full-time

Brave is on a mission to fix the web by giving users a safer, faster and
better browsing experience – while growing support for content creators
through a new attention-based ecosystem of rewards. Brave is free open source
software, founded by the inventor of Javascript and co-founder of Mozilla. We
all care deeply about privacy, security and the Internet.

In mid 2017 we started the Basic Attention Token project to radically improve
the efficiency and privacy of digital advertising. You can learn more about it
at [https://basicattentiontoken.org/](https://basicattentiontoken.org/).

Currently we’re hiring for over a dozen roles among blockchain, engineering,
product and research. I’ve listed a few below and you can find the full list
at [https://brave.com/jobs/](https://brave.com/jobs/).

Senior Software Engineer, Backend (REMOTE OK) - Brave is looking for an
experienced Senior Software Engineer to work on back-end systems to support
our desktop and mobile browsers. Our tech stack includes: NodeJS, Go, Ruby,
Postgresql, MongoDB, Redis. Details:
[https://brave.com/jobs/?gh_jid=894442](https://brave.com/jobs/?gh_jid=894442)

Automation and Infrastructure Engineer (REMOTE OK) - We are seeking engineers
with a strong sense of best practices and principles including infrastructure
as code, security baked in and devops as a culture - not as a team. You will
work closely with our browser development team to revamp our continuous
integration pipeline for browser releases. Details:
[https://brave.com/jobs/?gh_jid=968506](https://brave.com/jobs/?gh_jid=968506)

Senior UX Designer - We are looking for a seasoned UX designer to join the
Brave design team. In this role, you will design and implement delightful
product experiences for Brave’s wide range of user types by applying your own
proven product design abilities. Details:
[https://brave.com/jobs/?gh_jid=946299](https://brave.com/jobs/?gh_jid=946299)

Product Lead, Brave Browser - We’re looking for a product lead for the Brave
Browser, a cross-platform, privacy and performance oriented web browser which
also serves as a frontend to the Basic Attention Token ecosystem. We’re
especially interested if you have experience balancing privacy, security and
usability. Details:
[https://brave.com/jobs/?gh_jid=941656](https://brave.com/jobs/?gh_jid=941656)

Feel free to email me directly at steven@brave.com ;)

------
jamalex
Learning Equality | Full-stack web developers & Python developers | San Diego
| [https://learningequality.org/](https://learningequality.org/) | ONSITE
(preferred) or REMOTE | Full-time

# Who we are

We're a not-for-profit team that builds open-source educational software for
communities with limited or no access to the Internet. We believe in the
transformative power of learning, and are passionate about social justice and
breaking down barriers that prevent people from reaching their full potential.

We started 4 years ago with KA Lite ([https://learningequality.org/ka-
lite/](https://learningequality.org/ka-lite/)), an offline-installable
platform bundling Khan Academy content and our own student tracking tools,
which is being used in nearly 200 countries and territories.

We're now in the process of releasing our second-generation platform, Kolibri
([https://learningequality.org/kolibri/](https://learningequality.org/kolibri/)),
which empowers users to create, curate, share, and learn from diverse forms of
openly licensed content, both online and offline. We're building tools for
authoring videos and exercises, an app ecosystem for embedding and
distributing HTML5 educational bundles, features for discovering and
communicating with other devices peer-to-peer over a local network, interfaces
and web-based visualizations for exploring student data, and systems for
motivating, engaging, and guiding learners. On the backend, we use
Python/Django, and on the frontend we use Vue.js and (in one project)
Backbone.js.

We recently received significant funding from Google.org to support our work
([https://www.google.org/our-work/education/learning-
equality/](https://www.google.org/our-work/education/learning-equality/)), and
our team has doubled from 10 to 20 full-time staff in the past year. We're now
building out further to support new initiatives, including a project for
refugee education with UNHCR, and to continue to build towards our longer-term
vision. It's an exciting period of growth, both for our team and for our
impact, and there are lots of ways you could make a difference!

# Who you are

You care deeply about making the world a better place, believe in the power of
learning, strive to promote equality, and resonate with our statement of core
values
([https://learningequality.org/about/values/](https://learningequality.org/about/values/)).
You love to build things, and like to think carefully about how best to serve
the needs of a diverse set of users.

# Read more and apply

[http://grnh.se/4t6yqj1](http://grnh.se/4t6yqj1)

------
juulikene
Relayr | Berlin/Munich/Chicago| ONSITE | Full time
|[https://relayr.io/](https://relayr.io/) We enable The Internet of Things.
Relayr is a well-funded and rapidly expanding start-up. We have an extremely
international and very friendly team of 200 IoT experts in 8 cities across 4
countries on 2 continents!

Our IoT platform development is driven by our engineers and built using recent
technologies. We value good working relationships and engineers who stand up
for their ideas. Using our tools both internal and external integrators are
able to create valuable customer solutions.

We are currently looking for developers to join our teams either in Berlin,
Munich or US. Your outstanding passion for all things tech, combined with your
desire to solve our customer’s biggest challenges with innovative solutions
could make this the perfect job for you!

We'd love to hear from you! Take a look at our job postings and see what's
right for you.

Open Positions:

Scala Developer (m/f) - Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=38](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=38)

NodeJS Developer (m/f) - Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39)

QA Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37)

IT Administrator (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=68](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=68)

Senior JavaScript Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=76](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=76)

Data Scientist (m/f) – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=78](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=78)

Support Engineer (m/f) – Chicago, US
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=79](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=79)

Check out our career page for other open positions at
[https://relayr.io/jobs/](https://relayr.io/jobs/)

Any questions? Don’t hesitate to get in touch! julia.rovnik@relayr.io

------
mwadams
Endjin| UK | Full-Time, Remote w. London meetings |
[https://endjin.com](https://endjin.com)

Do you think you would like to come and explore what is happening in data,
analytics and business transformation with us in 2018?

Are you the kind of person that just can't leave a question unanswered? Do you
really want to know how things work, and share that knowledge with your team
and the wider community? Do you understand how people and technology can come
together to craft something special, each reshaping the other?

Endjin are hiring developers at all levels, from apprentices to seniors, to
work on exciting projects with clients from all over the world, in verticals
from retail to financial services, utilities and media.

We build modern data platforms in the cloud, and use them to help businesses
adopt machine learning, data science, and automation.

We increase our value by using our products, blueprints and library of
intellectual property, sharing the benefit with our clients and partners.

We also structure innovation programmes, process improvement, and DevSecOps,
as well as delivering production-ready code, cloud infrastructure, and
thought-leadership content.

We value life-long learning and an eye for quality. We will help you to find
the best learning techniques, tools, and team-working, so that you can achieve
your potential, and deliver the best value to our clients; while balancing
your personal goals and home life.

Our employees have a mutual respect, regardless of where they are in their
career. Ideas are developed by the whole team, from interns to seniors.

Equally, our clients pass the "nice to work for" test (and usually do so with
flying colours). As part of that, we try to understand the ethical
implications of the work we undertake. We seek to do the best we can for each
other, for our profession, clients, and for the world at large.

With no external investors, endjin has been built as a sustainable, lifelong
business: we are a company to retire out of, not exit at the expense of the
employees.

You can work remotely from anywhere in the UK, and we hold meet-ups in London
on a regular basis. You design your ideal working environment, and we will
make it happen together.

Apart from a real passion for learning, you probably dream in data - how it
can be represented, handled, secured and manipulated. A bit of maths improves
your day. You know a couple of programming languages pretty well (we do a lot
of C# and Typescript, but you may know R, or Python too). You love working
with other people, but value the opportunity to spend time in your own head,
thinking things through.

You can learn more about our projects at
[https://endjin.com](https://endjin.com), see a video about our career
development pathways
[https://vimeo.com/200191869](https://vimeo.com/200191869) or read our blog
[https://blogs.endjin.com](https://blogs.endjin.com)

Contact us on hello-at-endjin-dot-com if you think this looks like a good
opportunity for you.

------
59243
Expensify - Portland, OR, San Francisco, CA Full Stack Engineer,
Infrastructure

Hey there! Allow us to introduce ourselves. We are Expensify and we do
“expense reports that don’t suck!” (Google “expensify” to read more.) We’re
getting crushed under an ever-growing pile of super awesome work, and I need
one bright soul to help us dig our way out. I can guarantee you fun, an
amazing opportunity to learn, and the siren’s call of distant riches. But only
if you are all of the following:

\- An incredibly hard worker, even when it’s not so fun. There is a ton of
work to do, and a lot of it downright sucks. After all — we do the sucky work
so our customers won’t need to. I need you to buck up and grind through server
logs, user emails, source code, and bug reports, without complaint or
supervision, and come back asking for more.

\- A cool person to be with. Not a crazy party animal, just someone we can
trust, rely upon, hang out with, bounce ideas off of, and generally interact
with in a positive way, both personally and professionally. In fact, this is
one of the most stringent requirements we have: would you be fun to hang out
with day and night on some remote, exotic beach? This isn’t a rhetorical
question, either: every year we take the company overseas for a month and work
incredibly hard while having a ton of fun. We’ve done Cambodia, Thailand,
Turkey, Croatia, Portugal and Uruguay. Our most recent trip was Uruguay in
January, where do you want to go next?

\- Super talented, in a general way. We’re going to throw a ton of work at you
of every possible sort, and you need that magic skill of being able to figure
it out even if you have no idea where to start. On any given day you might
bounce between super low-level coding, super high-level technical support,
marketing-driven data-mining, updating our user documentation,
inventing/designing/building some new feature, etc. This is not a code monkey
job — you’re going to be a full participant in the process, and you need to
bring your own unique blend of skills to the table.

\- Specifically talented in a programming way (or if not, shoot as an email
anyways!). You can instantly visualize solutions to problems big and small.
Your code is always clean, well commented, has good nomenclature and
indentation. You can switch on a dime between C++, PHP, Bash, Cron, HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, jQuery, Dwoo, SQL — not because you know them all, but because
you’re the sort of person who can just pick it up and figure it out. If you’re
this sort of person, you’ll know what I mean. If not, then this position isn’t
for you. And there are a bunch more, but odds are if you got this far, nothing
I can do would stop you from applying. That’s a problem because while I know
you are awesome, it’s actually really hard and time consuming to find you in
the midst of the literally hundreds of other applications I get from everyone
else. So this is where I’m going to ask my first favor: can you make it really
easy and obvious how great you are, so I don’t accidentally overlook you?

There are probably many ways to do that. But the easiest way to do that is to
check out we.are.expensify.com and send in an application(which you can find
at [http://we.are.expensify.com](http://we.are.expensify.com)) or email us at
jobs@expensify.com. We are excited to hear from you!

------
NewsNow
Head of Digital Product | NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK | Full-time, permanent
Designer/Developer | NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK | Full-time, permanent Web
Developers / Full Stack Developers / News Algorithm Developers / Back End
Software Engineers | NewsNow.co.uk | 100% remote (UK residents only) | Full-
time, permanent

We are a top ten UK media publisher, with a website loved by millions: a
technology company at heart with industry-leading success metrics propelled by
a highly experienced multi-disciplinary engineering team that can afford to
run lean. Which means today, we offer all the excitement and agility of a
start-up, but with the stability and benefits of an established business —
we’re still a company where everyone gets to make a massive impact!

Our mission: to democratise and disrupt the market for news. Today, we have
major plans for growth, both here in the UK and abroad, and to create even
more social capital out of what has been an extremely successful platform:
through increased editorial direction, curating credible but independent
journalism, as well as through computational approaches to identifying the
best news to show our users.

We currently have these opportunities:

\- As a /Head of Digital Product/, you’ll take over from our CEO in keeping
all our development efforts incredibly well organised and delivering the
vision. You’ll grasp our strategic vision, consult with stakeholders to
prioritise and specify desired developments, and co-ordinate the work of our
agile development team to balance our editorial, development and commercial
goals and deliver them with maximum efficiency.

\- As a /Designer/Developer/, you’ll be responsible for designing all aspects
of the website UI and brand, and work closely with Head of Digital Product and
senior management on the biggest redesign of our homepage in 20 years. You
will be working with Adobe Creative Suite, JavaScript, CSS3, SASS, HTML5,
Responsive Web Design, progressive enhancement and feature detection.

\- As a /Fully Remote Web Developer/, you’ll write the logic that drives the
UI, and integrate new UI with back-end data. You’ll also work on a wide array
of other UI/UX, SEO, and content integration challenges.

\- As a /Fully Remote Full Stack Developer/, you’ll be expected to contribute
authoritatively towards product development projects throughout the entire
software stack: from database and infrastructure installation and
configuration, through writing business logic and prototyping website
presentation, to developing our bespoke programmatic advertising technologies.

\- As a /Fully Remote News Algorithm Developer/, you’ll develop automated
curation algorithms that will produce the content for a new homepage format.

\- As a /Fully Remote Back End Software Engineer/, your projects will largely
be server-side. You will bring a sophisticated approach to problem solving,
finding ways to achieve objectives while addressing scalability challenges and
security concerns.

All London positions are based at our centrally-located head office. All fully
remote roles are open to UK residents only.

If you think you’re a fit for any of these roles, please apply online.
[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/)

------
VALAgroup
VALA Group Oy | Helsinki, Finland, ONSITE | Test Automation Engineers and
Software Developers | Full Time | We can help you with acquiring a VISA

Who are we: VALA Group Ltd is an international engineering company specialized
in software development and quality assurance. We are a quality and automation
driven company. This means, that we aim to build better software, with the
help of automation. VALA is a self-directed, transparent, low-hierarchy
organization. Our company vision is to be the happiest company in Finland and
this drives us to take care of ourselves and others.

VALA is one of the fastest growing IT companies in Finland, with a current
headcount of 70 employees. The company headquarters are in Helsinki

Currently looking for Test Automation Engineers & Software Developers

For Test Automation Engineers, preferably you have experience in a at least a
few of the following:

\- Test automation in general \- Test automation tools (Selenium, UFT, Robot
Framework, etc) \- Programming or scripting skills \- Agile world (Devops,
Scrum, etc) is an advantage \- A continuous interest in new technologies \- A
drive to develop yourself and pursue happiness

For Software Developers, preferably you have experience in a at least a few of
the following:

\- React.js or Angular.js \- Java development \- C/C++ development \- Embedded
systems \- Agile world (Devops, Scrum, etc) is an advantage \- Mobile
environments (particurlary iOS and Android) \- A continuous interest in new
technologies \- A drive to develop yourself and pursue happiness

Benefits:

• 25 days paid vacation

• Hierarchy free organisation

• Occupational healthcare

• Flexible working hours

• Possibility for unpaid holidays throughout the year

• Personal trainers and Life Coaches

• Annual sport & culture benefits (€400)

• Monthly lunch benefits

• Weekly HIIT group trainings

• Broad professional development support

• Plus, all the basics (phone subscriptions, appliances etc)

You can apply by sending a free-format application to careers@valagroup.com or
by filling in this very quick survey:
[https://spiikresearch.typeform.com/to/r3vMbF](https://spiikresearch.typeform.com/to/r3vMbF)
(for TA engineers)
[https://spiikresearch.typeform.com/to/MCcETJ](https://spiikresearch.typeform.com/to/MCcETJ)
(for Developers)

Learn more about our company culture at:
[https://www.valagroup.com/culture/](https://www.valagroup.com/culture/)

------
sapjobs
SAP helps companies innovate through simplification. We are hiring Cyber
Defense and Response Experts VIRTUAL + ONSITE in the following countries:

BG (Sofia)-
[https://jobs.sap.com/search/?q=sapglobalsecurity&locationsea...](https://jobs.sap.com/search/?q=sapglobalsecurity&locationsearch=country%3A%22bg%22&optionsFacetsDD_department=&optionsFacetsDD_customfield3=&optionsFacetsDD_country=&utm_source=hackernews&utm_campaign=sap_sgs)

CN (Shanghai)-
[https://jobs.sap.com/search/?q=sapglobalsecurity&locationsea...](https://jobs.sap.com/search/?q=sapglobalsecurity&locationsearch=country%3A%22cn%22&optionsFacetsDD_department=&optionsFacetsDD_customfield3=&optionsFacetsDD_country=&utm_source=hackernews&utm_campaign=sap_sgs)

CZ (Prague)-
[https://jobs.sap.com/search/?q=sapglobalsecurity&locationsea...](https://jobs.sap.com/search/?q=sapglobalsecurity&locationsearch=country%3A%22cz%22&optionsFacetsDD_department=&optionsFacetsDD_customfield3=&optionsFacetsDD_country=&utm_source=hackernews&utm_campaign=sap_sgs)

DE (Walldorf/Berlin)-
[https://jobs.sap.com/search/?q=sapglobalsecurity&locationsea...](https://jobs.sap.com/search/?q=sapglobalsecurity&locationsearch=country%3A%22de%22&optionsFacetsDD_department=&optionsFacetsDD_customfield3=&optionsFacetsDD_country=&utm_source=hackernews&utm_campaign=sap_sgs)

FR (Mougins)-
[https://jobs.sap.com/search/?q=sapglobalsecurity&locationsea...](https://jobs.sap.com/search/?q=sapglobalsecurity&locationsearch=country%3A%22fr%22&optionsFacetsDD_department=&optionsFacetsDD_customfield3=&optionsFacetsDD_country=&utm_source=hackernews&utm_campaign=sap_sgs)

MX (Mexico City)-
[https://jobs.sap.com/search/?q=sapglobalsecurity&locationsea...](https://jobs.sap.com/search/?q=sapglobalsecurity&locationsearch=country%3A%22mx%22&optionsFacetsDD_department=&optionsFacetsDD_customfield3=&optionsFacetsDD_country=&utm_source=hackernews&utm_campaign=sap_sgs)

SG (Singapore)-
[https://jobs.sap.com/search/?q=sapglobalsecurity&locationsea...](https://jobs.sap.com/search/?q=sapglobalsecurity&locationsearch=country%3A%22sg%22&optionsFacetsDD_department=&optionsFacetsDD_customfield3=&optionsFacetsDD_country=&utm_source=hackernews&utm_campaign=sap_sgs)

US (Palo Alto, Bellevue, La Crosse, Newtown Square)-
[https://jobs.sap.com/search/?q=sapglobalsecurity&locationsea...](https://jobs.sap.com/search/?q=sapglobalsecurity&locationsearch=country%3A%22us%22&optionsFacetsDD_department=&optionsFacetsDD_customfield3=&optionsFacetsDD_country=&utm_source=hackernews&utm_campaign=sap_sgs)

------
triplesec
Hackmind www.hackmind.ai, an engineer-focused incubator | Engineer/Programmer
participants, plus ancillary staff (esp at first HR / Admin, Product EIR,
interns) | Berlin, Germany, visas provided | Full time ONSITE

You can still apply last minute as we have a few spaces (cohort up to 50
people), but we're also rounding out our team, especially initially in HR /
admin, product. Bright (paid) interns are also welcome. Note: some of the job
roles on our website are adaptable, depending on the candidates' balance of
experience and expertise and how they add to the team. You're very welcome to
email us (info <At> hackmind <dot> ai) with questions on that, and have a
chat. As a startup, all of us also do all the jobs at various times where
necessary.

A bit of background: we're a pre-incubator in Berlin, with a deep engineering
focus, and our next batch begins later this month. We give engineers plenty
enough money to live here for 3 months to hack out your startup idea properly
and find your (also technical) cofounder. So we help you at an earlier stage
than most incibators, and we're deeply engineering-focused.

Berlin is cheap and fun, but full of MBA-led company builders. Instead we're
engineer-led and aim to bring more hacker culture to this fine city. We're
bringing together lots of extremely smart engineers in one place to
experiment, hack, test, and figure out what to build. So that catalyses the
creation of ambitious new companies with genuinely original and - hopefully -
world-changing results. We have a special focus in the ML and Deep Learning
fields, and in Blockchain, but please note _good engineers and developers of
all kinds can apply and are welcome_. We help with both technical mentoring
and the non-engineering things that you don't think you can do as a startup,
beginning with cofounder-finding.

Importantly, also to succeed you need soft skills. We love measuring things,
and will help you with your metrics, and how to develop your communication,
personal and team skills.

    
    
      For the second three months we fund the incorporation of your company (in any country: US, Germany, Estonia, wherever makes the most sense to your future). This part constitutes  more of the 'standard' building incubator phase, with more money, offices ancillary support, and help with product and the business aspects of how to run a startup. We help you develop your product and prepare for demo for seed round or ICO. 
    

We also have about 20-30% engineers with industrial engineer domain experience
participating, for others of our participating engineers to team up with (12
fields, see website, including Biomedical, computational biology, materials,
physics, robotics / computer vision, energy and more).

You can apply through the website, or email us at [info <at> hackmind <dot>
ai] with 'HN' as part of the email title and I will personally reply.

~~~
triplesec
proper link [http://www.hackmind.ai](http://www.hackmind.ai)

------
ims
DrivenData Labs | Software engineer (Python) w/ focus on data applications |
Berkeley, CA | ONSITE | FULLTIME

DrivenData brings the transformative power of data science to organizations
tackling the world’s biggest challenges. We run online machine learning
challenges with social impact (drivendata.org), and we work directly with
mission-driven organizations to drive change with statistical modeling, data
engineering, and tool building (drivendata.co).

We are looking for a talented software engineer who is interested in data —
possibly looking to transition into data engineering or data science — and in
using their job to take on tough social challenges. As a core member of a
small team your role will include managing code development, brainstorming
approaches to engineering problems, working closely with data science and
machine learning developers, and taking an open and constructive mindset to
getting things done across multiple projects. You’ll work directly with data
scientists that started their careers as software engineers, bringing an
experienced understanding of software processes alongside opportunities to
learn new quant skills, tools, and ways of approaching data applications. This
is a full time position in Berkeley, CA (SF/Bay Area).

Doing client-facing work involves turning uncertainty into a reasonable path
forward. As a team, we value unemotional arguments for how to proceed based on
evidence, and we want somebody who can be assertive enough to get the point
across but dispassionate enough to plow through even if their favored course
of action doesn't happen this time. We're looking for somebody who can ask the
right questions to figure out what is important, iterate between brainstorming
together and working independently, and exercise sound engineering judgment to
make reasonable decisions under conditions of ambiguity. Duties and
responsibilities: internal software development, maintain our Python codebase
for drivendata.org, fix bugs, add features, safely refactor and maintain test
coverage. Develop new internal tooling and improve on existing apps. Client-
facing software development; build a variety of applications, generally small
green-field apps. Light DevOps Tasks (spinning up EC2 instances, logging into
a servers for diagnosing issues, setting up databases both locally and in the
cloud). Requirements: Advanced proficiency in Python, practical experience
with writing solid and well-tested code, working knowledge of SQL, and comfort
with Linux a necessity. No need to have a background in math or a CS degree,
but the job will involve a lot of quantitative thinking so the applicant
should not be afraid of math Working on a small team means doing a little bit
of a lot of things. Able to quickly learn and adopt new technologies based on
client needs; a typical engagement may include at least one data technology we
haven't all worked with before. Must be able to read appropriate documentation
in order to write clean, idiomatic code.

Nice-to-have experience: IaaS like Amazon AWS or PaaS like Heroku, Docker, big
data tools like Spark and Hadoop, tools design for data-intensive applications
e.g. Cassandra, Storm, Elasticsearch, etc.

If interested, send a resume and links to things you'd like us to see (e.g.
Github, personal site, blog or projects) to isaac [at] drivendata.org with
"HN" in the subject line.

------
juniorplenty
BitMEX: Bitcoin Mercantile Exchange | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://bitmex.com](https://bitmex.com)

[https://blog.bitmex.com/careers-at-bitmex/](https://blog.bitmex.com/careers-
at-bitmex/)

BitMEX is the largest Bitcoin/USD derivatives market in the world and is
growing rapidly: an average of 80% each month of 2017. We now trade in minutes
what was record daily volume in 2016. With founding backgrounds in HFT, a
unique React-based trading dashboard, and best-in-class API access, BitMEX
brings a new type of financial platform to the web. BitMEX is not just a
Bitcoin company; it is a first-mover in 24/7, web-first, focused financial
products for sophisticated traders and investors.

We are hiring motivated self-starters to work on challenging problem sets.
BitMEX serves tens of thousands of demanding customers transacting
cryptocurrencies worth billions of USD per day.

All positions offer ample vacation time, company work-abroad trips, and
competitive salaries. Revenue shares in BitMEX are available for the right
candidates.

Open Positions Include:

\- React Engineer - [https://blog.bitmex.com/careers-at-
bitmex/#op-227791-react-e...](https://blog.bitmex.com/careers-at-
bitmex/#op-227791-react-engineer) \- Senior React Engineer -
[https://blog.bitmex.com/careers-at-
bitmex/#op-208343-senior-...](https://blog.bitmex.com/careers-at-
bitmex/#op-208343-senior-react-engineer) \- Microservices Engineer -
[https://blog.bitmex.com/careers-at-
bitmex/#op-227792-microse...](https://blog.bitmex.com/careers-at-
bitmex/#op-227792-microservices-engineer) \- Senior Microservices Engineer -
[https://blog.bitmex.com/careers-at-
bitmex/#op-227793-senior-...](https://blog.bitmex.com/careers-at-
bitmex/#op-227793-senior-microservices-engineer) \- Senior Security Engineer -
[https://blog.bitmex.com/careers-at-
bitmex/#op-221401-senior-...](https://blog.bitmex.com/careers-at-
bitmex/#op-221401-senior-security-engineer) \- Senior Analytics Engineer -
[https://blog.bitmex.com/careers-at-
bitmex/#op-227794-senior-...](https://blog.bitmex.com/careers-at-
bitmex/#op-227794-senior-analytics-engineer) \- Head of UX -
[https://blog.bitmex.com/careers-at-bitmex/#op-208347-head-
of...](https://blog.bitmex.com/careers-at-bitmex/#op-208347-head-of-ux) \-
Designer, Mobile Applications - [https://blog.bitmex.com/careers-at-
bitmex/#op-227790-designe...](https://blog.bitmex.com/careers-at-
bitmex/#op-227790-designer-mobile-applications) \- Designer, Desktop
Applications - [https://blog.bitmex.com/careers-at-
bitmex/#op-227789-designe...](https://blog.bitmex.com/careers-at-
bitmex/#op-227789-designer-desktop-applications)

------
ToastyMallows
OnBase by Hyland | | Westlake OH USA, Lenexa KS USA, Chile, Germany, India,
Canada | ONSITE REMOTE [https://www.onbase.com](https://www.onbase.com)

It’s time to find the career that’s right for you. At Hyland, you’ll do
challenging work at a growing, innovative technology company. If all you’ve
heard about us is that we have two slides and free pop, then you’re missing
what really makes Hyland different. That stuff is cool, but what really
matters in a job isn’t whether you wear a t-shirt or tie to work. What matters
is that we give our employees fulfilling, rewarding careers. Come see if one
of them is right for you.

Positions:

* Algorithm Engineer 3 (Remote - US/Canada (Toronto, CA)) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/3408/algorithm-enginee...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/3408/algorithm-engineer-3-%28remote-us-canada%29/job)

* Developer II (Westlake, OH, USA) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/3283/developer-ii/job](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/3283/developer-ii/job)

* Developer IV (Remote - Germany) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/3380/developer-iv/job](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/3380/developer-iv/job)

* QA Analyst II (Lenexa, KS, USA) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/3038/qa-analyst-ii-%28...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/3038/qa-analyst-ii-%28lenexa%2c-ks%29/job)

* QA Analyst III (Remote - Germany) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/3379/qa-analyst-iii/jo...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/3379/qa-analyst-iii/job)

* Test Automation Engineer (Kolkata, India) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/3363/test-automation-e...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/3363/test-automation-engineer/job)

* Software Engineer (Chile) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/3180/software-engineer...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/3180/software-engineer/job)

Even more job listings:
[https://www.hyland.com/en/careers/apply?search=all](https://www.hyland.com/en/careers/apply?search=all)

For more information, please contact Courtney.Byham (at) onbase (dot) com

------
nkoren
Imatest LLC | Boulder,Colorado | Full-time | ONSITE

Imatest provides customers with software, charts and equipment to meet and
exceed image quality testing standards.

Learn more at [http://www.imatest.com/](http://www.imatest.com/)

We are looking to hire for the following ONSITE positions:

* IMAGING SCIENCE SOFTWARE ENGINEER - You'll enjoy wrapping your brain around a wide variety of tasks, solving our customers’ image science problems, and working with the next generation of imaging products
    
    
       - Experience with image processing and computer vision algorithms
    
       - Strong desire and ability to creatively solve customer challenges by applying advanced imaging mathematics
    
       - BS or MS in Computer Science, Cognitive Science/HCI, Mathematics, Electrical Engineering, Physics, Optics or other engineering fields
    
       - Experience developing in MATLAB
    
       - (Optional) Skilled with C++, C#, and C software development
    

* TECHNICAL SALES REPRESENTATIVE - Help build Imatest’s first sales environment. Work with our team to identify, acquire and perfect the toolsets and workflows needed to enable your success
    
    
       - 1 to 5 years of experience selling scientific and/or engineering products to engineers
    
       - Experience working inside a CRM system (e.g., Streak)
    
       - Excellent communication skills: verbal, written, and presentation
    
       - (Optional) Experience with camera modules, optics, image sensors, or other camera-related technologies
    

* TECHNICAL MARKETING MANAGER - Creating and implementing domestic and international marketing strategies for Imatest’s solutions.
    
    
       - Knowledge of digital marketing best practices including Drip campaigns and social media marketing (Twitter, Facebook, LinkedIn, WeChat)
    
       - Ability to understand, interpret and present highly technical imaging science information in a simple, concise manner
    
       - (Optional) Background in software, image quality analysis and/or color management; Knowledge of Google Analytics, Mailchimp, Zapier, Streak and Magento; Knowledge of HTML/CSS, JavaScript, Python or MATLAB; Working knowledge of WordPress, Google Analytics, Adobe applications; Multicultural communication experience (e.g., China, Korea, Japan)
    

All positions would further benefit from a passion for digital photography, or
knowledge of Mandarin Chinese.

Company benefits include group health insurances (medical, dental, vision),
Long and Short-term disability, Paid time off and scheduled holidays, a 401K
plan, and a flexible work schedule.

All applicants must be able to relocate to Boulder, Colorado, and have
existing permission to work in the US.

For more details, please visit:

[http://www.imatest.com/about/#Careers](http://www.imatest.com/about/#Careers)

If interested reply to: careers@imatest.com

------
jscheur
NoRedInk | Engineering Manager | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE Pacific Time (PST)
to Central European Time (CET)

We’re an ed-tech company on a mission to help all students become strong
writers! Our team may be small, but NoRedInk is used by 1 in 3 school
districts in the US, and students have answered over 2 billion questions on
our platform.

We’re a group of friendly people who listen to and learn from each other. We
discuss past mistakes openly so we can adapt our processes to the challenges
that come with progress. Puns flow freely across our San Francisco office as
well as on Slack, and we have remote engineers spanning six different time
zones.

Our engineering team [1] prides itself on code quality and innovation. We use
the cutting-edge Elm programming language for all our new front-end code, and
have been migrating legacy React code to Elm as well. Our back-end is
primarily Ruby on Rails, although we are working to split off smaller services
as we scale to keep up with our traffic. You can read about our experiences
with these technologies on our team blog! [2]

In addition to spending work hours open-sourcing useful libraries we develop
[3], we also invest financially in open source. We hired the creator of Elm,
Evan Czaplicki, to develop Elm full time. [4] Evan discusses his plans for the
language with the team every week, periodically pairs with other engineers on
Elm, and cracks up members of the sales team with his lunchtime jokes.

We use Amazon AWS for our infrastructure and automate all of our deployments
using Chef and OpsWorks. We write a lot of tests, and use Jenkins for
continuous integration. Our process for new features begins with our product
team and in-house visual designer, continues with a GitHub pull request from a
feature branch into master, and ends with our in-house QA specialist trying to
break it before it reaches production.

We’re looking for engineering managers who want to work on a mission that
makes a difference and who are the type of collaborators that value kindness
and open-mindedness, over convincing the group they’re right.

You can learn more about what to expect through blog posts about our interview
process [5] and on-boarding experience [6].

If you’re interested, please apply through our jobs page!
[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

[1] [https://www.noredink.com/about/team](https://www.noredink.com/about/team)

[2] [http://tech.noredink.com/](http://tech.noredink.com/)

[3] [https://github.com/NoRedInk/](https://github.com/NoRedInk/)

[4] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-
evan](http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan)

[5] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-
engineering-h...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-engineering-
hiring-process)

[6] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-
as-a-...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-as-a-new-
remote-engineer-think-about)

------
kylixz
Chesapeake Technology Intl. ([http://ctic-inc.com/](http://ctic-inc.com/)) |
Software Engineer (Any level) | Full-time, U.S. Only | Camarillo, Santa
Barbara, Denver, NoVA, SoMD, REMOTE We are looking for software engineers.
We're predominantly a JVM shop distributed around the country. The culture is
flexible and supports staying current in your career -- for example, many of
us have attended conferences like StrangeLoop, have subscriptions to ACM or
Safari Books, or have pursued graduate programs with CTI's assistance. We
won't whiteboard you. Check out our interview process here by searching for
"Chesapeake Technology": [https://github.com/poteto/hiring-without-
whiteboards](https://github.com/poteto/hiring-without-whiteboards)

CTI is building the next-generation cyber and electronic warfare platform
comprising hardware, firmware, software, and user interfaces. We are a rapidly
growing company, with remote work policies and flexible schedules. We offer
competitive salaries and an excellent benefits package. CTI's platform extends
beyond Electronic Warfare-related hardware and software. Data management, from
collection to transfer to storage and analysis, is a critical element in
transforming information into actionable and intuitive visual intelligence.
The mid-level Software Engineer is a position that will work as part of a team
to architect, implement, and deploy innovative technologies to support both
military and commercial users. We strive to use the right technology for a
given problem and foster a learning environment.

Sample projects:

* Architect and build a cutting edge platform of APIs and services for desktop, mobile, and web applications to control airborne UAV payloads.

* Architect a system to allow 3rd parties providing services such as computer-aided vision, machine learning, and data analysis to have access to customer controlled information securely

* Build the service that ingests streams of data from various sensors in real-time and correlates with other feeds * Build out a data warehouse to analyze large amounts of telemetry and sensor data

* Create immersive 3D visualizations for cyber security and radio frequency domains.

If you are interested, please apply to any of the locations closest to you:

Santa Barbara, CA -
[https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=3&source=ycomb...](https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=3&source=ycomb..).

Camarillo, CA -
[https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=5&source=ycomb...](https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=5&source=ycomb..).

California, MD -
[https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=7&source=ycomb...](https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=7&source=ycomb..).

Sterling, VA -
[https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=6&source=ycomb...](https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=6&source=ycomb..).

Denver, CO -
[https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=4&source=ycomb...](https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=4&source=ycomb..).

Thanks!

------
jacques_chester
Pivotal | Engineers, Designers, Product Managers, Pre/Post-Sales Engineers,
Ops, Sales, Admin | Locations worldwide | ONSITE

Pivotal's goal is to transform the way the world builds software. We mean it.

We value aptitude over alma mater, empathy over a list of APIs. It doesn't
matter whether your resumé says PHP or PhD: if you're smart, empathetic and
know some stuff, we want to work with you.

We have many offices worldwide including SF, NYC, Toronto, London, Palo Alto
(pivotal.io/locations) and more coming. We're broken into two main divisions:
Pivotal Labs ( _that_ Pivotal Labs) and R&D.

\-- _Pivotal Labs_ helps clients to become better at product development. For
engineering we are religiously lean and agile. We pair program and TDD every
line of code from the outside. Our product managers are fantastic at keeping
products sharply focused, our designers are masters from users to pixels. The
goal is to teach the teachers. Our engineers pair with client engineers, often
we pair designers and product managers as well.

Not many people get to transform how people think and work. Why not you?

\-- _R &D_ is a big tent these days, encompassing two major cloud platforms
(Pivotal Application Service & Pivotal Container Service), Pivotal Tracker,
Spring Framework, Greenplum, Apache HAWQ (incubating), Gemfire / Apache Geode,
BOSH and Concourse CI. We're adding Pivotal Function Service this year. We
dogfood the cutting edge of our technology on our own commercial cloud,
Pivotal Web Services, run by our awesome CloudOps team. We're the majority
contributors to the Cloud Foundry project and we're a platinum CNCF member
with rapidly-growing contributions to the k8s ecosystem. There is a lot
happening right now and there are greenfield platform opportunities.

Not many people get to work on or work with such systems. Why not you?

\-- _Generally_

At our offices we have free breakfast, weekly tech talks, excellent benefits
and competitive pay. Ping pong isn't mandatory, but it's popular. I think
west-coast ping pong is harder to beat, but east-coast style is more
entertaining to watch. The NYC beer fridge has more IPAs than I prefer but I
guess that's life in paradise.

\-- _Applying_

To see open jobs, go to pivotal.io/careers. To apply, please go to my referral
link: [http://grnh.se/xiy346](http://grnh.se/xiy346), or mention my name in
the application form.

You can also email me at jchester+hn-jan18@pivotal.io if you have questions. I
won't reply to copypasta. I may not be able to reply immediately, as I am just
an engineer here. These help me earn a referral bonuses, which I appreciate.

------
sid6376
BOOKING.COM ONSITE Full-time, relocation to Amsterdam/ or our Tel Aviv office,
(H1B or its dutch equivalent anyway) is taken care of by the company. General
Interview Process -> Hackerrank test, call with the recruiter, phone
interview, onsite interviews I work at Booking.com, which is a world leader in
travel accommodations, as a backend developer. I have only positive things to
say about working here. The people are intelligent and helpful, interesting
problems to solve and the work hours are unbelievably sane. The company is
strongly data driven and very dynamic, which was one of its biggest charms for
me. Amsterdam is not a bad place to be either :) The Dutch government also
gives a tax break through the 30% ruling to non-dutch people.

The work environment is very international and everybody speaks fluent
English. The relocation process is also very finely tuned through years of
experience of doing this. If you have any other questions about the company or
the hiring process or you would like me to refer you, please feel free to send
me an email at siddharthsarda01 at gmail.com (Email also in my profile at
Hacker news).

To have an idea of the kind of problems being solved here, you can also look
at our dev blog:[http://blog.booking.com/](http://blog.booking.com/)

We are hiring for our headquarters office in Amsterdam:

\- Backend developers - [http://grnh.se/g5n6oe](http://grnh.se/g5n6oe)

\- Software Developer and Team Lead -
[http://grnh.se/1pc5ot1](http://grnh.se/1pc5ot1)

\- Senior Software Developer -
[http://grnh.se/a7xd1v1](http://grnh.se/a7xd1v1)

\- Senior Java Developer - [http://grnh.se/r26qig1](http://grnh.se/r26qig1)

\- Senior Software Developer(Technical lead) -
[http://grnh.se/qin6c01](http://grnh.se/qin6c01)

\- Client Side Developers and Team Lead -
[http://grnh.se/r64fyd1](http://grnh.se/r64fyd1)

\- Full stack developer and Team lead -
[http://grnh.se/367plc1](http://grnh.se/367plc1)

\- Full Stack developer, Tel Aviv -
[http://grnh.se/hymg7n1](http://grnh.se/hymg7n1)

\- Data analysts - [http://grnh.se/al15kt](http://grnh.se/al15kt)

\- Data Scientist(Machine Learning) -
[http://grnh.se/5uxtdv](http://grnh.se/5uxtdv)

\- UX Designer - [http://grnh.se/e23axu](http://grnh.se/e23axu)

~~~
ddhyl
I'm going to add some roles to what Siddharth posted to cover more Product and
SRE orientated roles. In general, we are looking for folks that have an
entrepreneurial mindset.

All based in Amsterdam except for one in Seattle:

\- Product Owner - Infrastructure -
[http://grnh.se/epigdw1](http://grnh.se/epigdw1)

Feel free to reach out to me if you are interested in the Product roles and I
can tell you all about the experience of working as a Product Owner - Infra @
Booking (Technical Product Owner). I relocated with my family from Dublin,
Ireland.

\- Senior Product Owner - [http://grnh.se/ojtu041](http://grnh.se/ojtu041)

Other roles in Core Infra

Hear from some of the folks working in Core Infra
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7S10eO4ZnY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7S10eO4ZnY)

\- Database Reliability Engineer -
[http://grnh.se/6kb0j51](http://grnh.se/6kb0j51)

\- Site Reliability Engineer -
[http://grnh.se/ur487v1](http://grnh.se/ur487v1)

\- Team Lead - Site Reliability Engineer -
[http://grnh.se/vcrpbk1](http://grnh.se/vcrpbk1)

\- Site Reliability Engineer [SEATTLE] -
[http://grnh.se/1np7lx1](http://grnh.se/1np7lx1)

Contact me on dkhylan+hn at that popular Google email provider, think you can
guess it ;)

------
theli0nheart
I wrote a script that will upvote all postings containing a salary range:

[https://gist.github.com/dlo/77426445e6403da12c652ac00b86764f](https://gist.github.com/dlo/77426445e6403da12c652ac00b86764f)

I've tried to make it comprehensive, and it supports a few different formats,
but if it doesn't catch something it should (or it upvotes something it
shouldn't), let me know. It throttles to 1 vote every 2s as to be nice to the
HN servers. Hope this is helpful!

~~~
TheSmiddy
missed this one:

30k€ - 70k€

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16052947](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16052947)

changing r3 to /\d+(k|K)\s?(€|EUR)/m should do it

~~~
theli0nheart
Good catch, thanks!

------
silviogutierrez
New York Stock Exchange | [https://www.nyse.com](https://www.nyse.com) | New
York, NY | Lead and senior engineers | ONSITE | Full-time

We are looking for quick learners who enjoy working with modern software
development tools in the financial and capital markets space.

Knowledge of specific frameworks or libraries is less important than a broad
knowledge of software development practices, and an ability to learn.

At the NYSE, we are building customer-facing web applications with tons of
referential data and many downstream systems.

Must haves:

1\. Significant experience developing web applications and web sites.

2\. Very good grasp of Python 3.5+ or TypeScript. Both are a plus.

3\. Some knowledge of the other language listed above.

4\. Willingness to work with both ecosystems.

5\. Relational database experience, ideally PostgreSQL.

6\. An understanding of automated testing and when it’s an asset and when it’s
a liability.

7\. Clear, concise coding skills. Your code is more often described as "clean
and elegant" than "clever."

8\. A healthy amount of patience for firewall/infrastructure navigation. We
use modern stacks and have access to most tools, but still operate in a
regulated environment.

Nice to haves:

1\. Understanding of formal methods

2\. Bash and vi fu.

3\. Mypy and static typing experience in Python.

4\. React experience.

5\. Django experience.

6\. Static typing experience in other languages: Java, C++

7\. API design

8\. Rust experience

Interested? Email me at silvio.gutierrez@nyse.com. Please put Hacker News in
the subject line. Maybe even take a look at the shibboleths in the sub-comment
below and try answering a few.

~~~
silviogutierrez
Shibboleths. Add these up and if you exceed five we’d love to hear from you:

\- You understand meta programming python. What the type() function really
does, and how it can be used. And when it should not be used.

\- You understand discriminated unions, and how to use the type system to
enforce exhaustive checks and other useful patterns.

\- You can describe good and bad use cases for single page applications.

\- You can describe why nullable types and a type system that enforces it are
advantageous over type systems like Java’s.

\- You can and have extracted declarative implementations out of imperative
code. You know when it’s worth it and when it’s not.

\- You know what the right time is to add unit tests to your code.

\- You can describe a list comprehension, and have strong opinions regarding
when and when not to use them.

\- You know the benefits of generators and the yield statement.

\- John is in many bands. We want to keep track of them. And we also want to
track when he joined them. You know exactly how to model this in a relational
store.

\- You understand higher order functions, and sometimes secretly wish Python
had more of them.

\- You can describe ways in which lambda in Python is limited. And the
reasoning - however flawed or not - behind it.

\- You know when to use composition over inheritance.

\- You understand the article “What Color is Your Function?” and can discuss
it with us.

\- You think comments are a last resort for documenting an algorithm.

\- You can describe a pure function. Bonus: you can explain referential
transparency. Even I can’t.

\- You hate repeating yourself. DRY not WET.

\- You understand the illusion of complexity and why simplicity is always
better.

\- You know the different types of automated testing there are, and when to
use each.

\- You have strong opinions on handling nested resources in REST and can
espouse all the benefits of your take.

\- You have strong opinions on handling versioning in REST and can espouse all
the benefits of your take.

\- You know what a shibboleth is.

~~~
dang
This breaks the rules above, which say "one post per company please".

------
timeouts
_We value aptitude over alma mater_

Sorry, I just found this pretty ironic. Might want to fix your application
form:

[https://imgur.com/a/hTUSV](https://imgur.com/a/hTUSV)

~~~
dang
We detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16052590](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16052590)
and marked it off-topic.

~~~
jacques_chester
Ta. I'd note that it turned out to be quite useful feedback.

------
m90
ecosia | Fullstack Developer - DevOps Focus | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, VISA,
www.ecosia.org

We are looking for a full-stack developer, with a willingness to grow
expertise in DevOps to join us in Berlin!

What you'll be doing:

\- Write code that touches all parts of the stack

\- Learn more about, and help maintain and update our Infrastructure codebase

\- Monitor and make decisions regarding our servers and hardware
infrastructure

\- Join a supportive, cross-functional team

\- Sharing on-call responsibilities with other members of the team

\- Help us build and improve our products and make our users happy

\- Collaborate closely with our product manager and the other engineers

More about the role is available at:
[https://ecosia.workable.com/j/784C39037F](https://ecosia.workable.com/j/784C39037F)

\---

Ecosia is a pioneering social business and one of the first B-Corps in Europe.
As part of our mission to cultivate a more environmentally, socially and
economically sustainable world, we want to plant a billion native trees by
2020.

This is a fantastic opportunity to become part of an inspiring team and shape
a product used by millions of users.

~~~
detaro
To quote the rules above:

> _One post per company please._

So please edit and remove one.

------
rbho94
binaere-bauten | Berlin, Germany | Full time - Onsite | Senior Java Developer

binaere-bauten, translating to ‘binary buildings’ is an established German
software solutions company since 2008. From supporting local startups to
providing solutions for the German government's humanitarian refugee
programme, you'll be working on a diverse product portfolio.

Our small team enjoys working together in a flat organisational structure
where everyone's voice, contribution and personal development is valued.

We’re looking for a Senior Java Developer for enterprise software development!

Our wishlist:

    
    
        -Spring framework
        -Object relational mappers
        -JPA
        -SQL
    

English is accommodated, German is a huge plus

If you’re already in Berlin or looking to experience working abroad, we would
love to hear from you. Reach out to us at n.dousset@binaere-bauten.de

------
shannonkennedy
TruNorth Management, LLC is in search of the following superstars to add to
our already dynamic team:

Front End Web Developer Senior Software Engineer Level One Software Engineer
Level Two Product Owner

*Please submit all resumes for consideration to hr@tnmllc.com

Please review our career page at
[https://thetruthaboutcancer.com/careers/](https://thetruthaboutcancer.com/careers/).

------
lukeac
Wildcard | Sydney, Australia | Fulltime | ONSITE |
[https://www.wildcard.money](https://www.wildcard.money)

Wildcard is building an alternative to traditional banks, mobile only, and
with products - not just UI - designed for those under 30 by people who are
under 30. We're the sort of company that does actually give a fuck about
inequality, that experiments with things like open salaries, and believes
revenue is the best indicator of traction. We've just raised a series A round,
are about to launch, and are looking to build out an engineering team to take
the load off the founders.

This early in the process we're all about culture, so we're looking for locals
who can work mostly from the office, but if you think you can persuade us it's
worth going a different way, we're open to the conversation.

We have three immediate needs, in native iOS, backend (Rails), and product
design. More details at [https://www.wildcard.money/work-with-
us](https://www.wildcard.money/work-with-us).

Sound interesting? I'm at luke@wildcard.money.

